# Alexander Mcqueen Scarf Thread



## kimmy

*Hi,

How much did these retail for??  ... and I am interested in one on ebay it is a red/ beige with anchors apparently from the 2006 range that only come in one size. It is **100CM X 100CM, I am not good with sizes LOL Does anyone have a pic of a scarf this size wearing it or tied to their bags ..  
*


----------



## RoseMary

retail price is about about $210 - $ 215. the metallics are $275.


----------



## RoseMary

from TFS


----------



## print*model

Yep.  $275.00 for my metallic McQueen scarf.


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary

some more



 



 








 

hope that helps a bit...


----------



## Megs

I love Alexander McQueen scarves!!!!! I think i should get one. The skull one is gorgeous, I think a few ladies here have it  Where did you al get your scarves?


----------



## print*model

Hi Megs!  Just reading your post on the airport situation!  I got my scarf at McQueen in NYC.  If you're close, maybe you can run by and see if they have any in?!?!?  GET ONE!!!  They're gorgeous!  I know NY weather is horrible right now but it should get better!  HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## RoseMary

i think they are available only in the mcqueen boutiques but they are sold out most of the time. you can also try ebay but the prices are way over retail.


----------



## Megs

I'll have to go make some friends and get on a waitlist... I'd love to have one!!! Thanks for the info print*model!!!!!!


----------



## mischa

i want one so baaadd!!
they aren't available in italy and ebay is off limits!!


----------



## kimmy

well I got one, I got the red/beige skull with anchors one ... was not sure what colour to get ... so if I love it I may have to get them in more colours LOL .... I paid &#163;130 shipped for it and its the size 100cm x 100cm  about $235 dollars for it .... does anyone know what colours are the hardest to get/ find???


----------



## asl_bebes

I hope you did your homework and checked out the seller and scarf ... there are fake McQueen scarves out there especially from the anchors collection.  There is an IOffer seller who is selling these scarves with the correct markings and tags.


----------



## kimmy

I got mine from roz77772002 so I def know that I got an authentic one coming  RIGHT???


----------



## LondonBrat

For you London shoppers: there are a few left in HN.

Kimmy: Roz is a legit seller as far as I know.


----------



## RoseMary

mischa said:
			
		

> i want one so baaadd!!
> they aren't available in italy and ebay is off limits!!


 
don't you have an alexander mcqueen boutique in milan? i would call them...


----------



## The Juiciest

I'm so coveting this scarf at the moment.


----------



## nat_attak

here are the two i have.  i just got the lilac yesterday.  the price went down to $210 and they only produce XL scarfs now..no more small.


----------



## mischa

RoseMary said:
			
		

> don't you have an alexander mcqueen boutique in milan? i would call them...


 
Do we?!i don't know...:shame: 
i go to milan about twice a year(my father lives there), but i didn't pay attention because i wasn't already interested in it.... 
i'll have a try!!!

thanks so much RoseMary!!


----------



## sparkledust

Definitely call the boutique if you want one, I got mine for $210. The prices on ebay are really inflated and if you buy from ebay you could get a fake)


----------



## asl_bebes

I love  McQueen skull scarves! I just wish that they weren't so delicate ... I have the small in black but I'm always worried it's going to snag.


----------



## RoseMary

mischa said:
			
		

> Do we?!i don't know...:shame:
> i go to milan about twice a year(my father lives there), but i didn't pay attention because i wasn't already interested in it....
> i'll have a try!!!
> 
> thanks so much RoseMary!!


 
sorry for my late reply. yeah, i saw that on the homepage:



> Via Verri 8
> 20121 Milan


 
hope that helps! keep us updated if you get one.


----------



## Michele

Megs said:
			
		

> I love Alexander McQueen scarves!!!!! I think i should get one. The skull one is gorgeous, I think a few ladies here have it  /quote]
> 
> I recently  bought the lilac/w dark purple skulls and it is awesome looking.  They are so easy to dress up or down.  I think you would really find them fun to wear.


----------



## sophieschoice

hello,

just wondering how you can spot a fake alexander mcqueen skull scarf?(shipped wrecked collection black w/red anchors) just bought one on ebay, and i can't seem to tell....HELP`~*


----------



## BagAngel

Hi Guys, Just to let you know they are making the small scarf again, this is great for tying on handbags, don't know why they didnt make it for last season it is out now for Spring in the nay/white 7 the black/white is back


----------



## BagAngel

sorry I always hit the 7 button instead of the &


----------



## Loganz

nat_attak said:


> here are the two i have. i just got the lilac yesterday. the price went down to $210 and they only produce XL scarfs now..no more small.


 
this is great to know thank you!!


----------



## BagAngel

welcome


----------



## redhotfuss

they also sell the small one in a bubblegum pink/cream combo as well.  we are currently selling it at the boutique i work at now!  we also have the brand new polka dot & skull scarfs.  the material is slightly more delicate on these than on the regular skull scarfs.  they are super cute though!  we have that one in navy w/white skulls & black w/white skulls/polka dots.

i happen to own three skull scarves myself and i adore them.  i have the red/orange with beige skulls & anchors, bordeux with light blue skulls, and the small classic black and white.  they are gorgeous & so versatile!


----------



## BagAngel

OMG I would love the small pink/cream for my daughter, she is a pink fanatic, havent seen them in my store yet, must call tomorrow Thanks for that!!


----------



## redhotfuss

mcq just released a skull scarf for his lower line McQ.  dunno how i feel about it..





shopbop.com

any opinions?


----------



## winona77

ew!! It's horrible!!
I adore his designs, but that print is terrible.

i have the skull scarf, but wouldn't buy that one.


----------



## Loganz

not liking the pattern or the $270 price tag - didn't everyone say they just lowered the traditional scarves to $210 - how can this be offered as part of his "lower-priced" line at a higher price point???


----------



## lorihmatthews

I have the large skull scarf in black with white skulls. I actually ordered it through Neiman Marcus's catalogue. They located one for me in the Dallas store and sent it to me. It was $205. Be forewarned, though, they do snag quite easily because the silk is so delicate.


----------



## annanas

eek the mcq one is scary!


----------



## BagAngel

Don't like the McQ one at all, prefer the traditional scarves


----------



## redhotfuss

^yeah, i really dislike it, too.  i really cant believe the price is so high.


----------



## winternight

Btw. if you want the classic scarf I'd order it now - I just saw the new one, not the McQ line - and it has poka dots - EW!!!  I was in Neiman's in DC, they had a black and blue one and a red and maybe black or brown, all the classic design but the black and white had the aweful poka dots.


----------



## BagAngel

I think the new polka dots are awful & the silk chiffon is even lighter than the traditional skull scarves so it will snag so much easier, I am not buying any!


----------



## sammydoll

iwantonneeee


----------



## koalaph

nat_attak said:


> here are the two i have. i just got the lilac yesterday. the price went down to $210 and they only produce XL scarfs now..no more small.


 
the lilac is soo pretty! i like it!


----------



## nat_attak

how much does the lower-line scarf cost?  i dont like it much but just want to know the price.  and also wonder how the material is.  i really like the lightness of mcqueen scarf b/c you can wear it all year long!  i would LOVE to get the cashmere one but can't see myself spending $800 for it.  though i still admire it.


----------



## BagAngel

koalaph said:


> the lilac is soo pretty! i like it!


The lilac is gorgeous  matches so much also!


----------



## BagAngel

nat_attak said:


> how much does the lower-line scarf cost? i dont like it much but just want to know the price. and also wonder how the material is. i really like the lightness of mcqueen scarf b/c you can wear it all year long! i would LOVE to get the cashmere one but can't see myself spending $800 for it. though i still admire it.


Look back at posts Loganz says it is $270. I know that the material is even lighter then the traditional skulls so much easier snagged. The cashmere are very expensive & as you say you can wear the silk chiffon all year round much wiser choice.


----------



## annanas

which cashmere one are you talking about?  i got a cashmere mcqueen scarf in october or so and it most certainly wasn't $800  , i think it was £235.  it's the one with shagging skeletons on  .  it's worked out muuuch better value than either of my skull scarves, i wear it practically every day and i really have to remind myself to wear the skull scarves whereas with the shagging scarf (i believe the official name is kama sutra or something like that) i don't even think about it.


----------



## BagAngel

annanas said:


> which cashmere one are you talking about? i got a cashmere mcqueen scarf in october or so and it most certainly wasn't $800  , i think it was £235. it's the one with shagging skeletons on  . it's worked out muuuch better value than either of my skull scarves, i wear it practically every day and i really have to remind myself to wear the skull scarves whereas with the shagging scarf (i believe the official name is kama sutra or something like that) i don't even think about it.


Some of the cashmere pashminas are almost 400GBP I think so I suppose with the dollar being so poor at the minute maybe almost 800 dont know the exchange rates


----------



## annanas

aaah i haven't seen the pashminas..  mine isn't pashmina size, it's a bit smaller than the skull scarves.  maybe 60x60cm or something along those lines.


----------



## BagAngel

annanas said:


> aaah i haven't seen the pashminas.. mine isn't pashmina size, it's a bit smaller than the skull scarves. maybe 60x60cm or something along those lines.


Yes that explains it


----------



## fashionpolice

redhotfuss said:


> mcq just released a skull scarf for his lower line McQ.  dunno how i feel about it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopbop.com
> 
> any opinions?



What is it with you people. BE DIFFERENT!!

I saw this scarf in a shop yesterday and me and my girlfriend think it is much nicer. It may be the cheaper line but so what. It is a very nice scarf and it is also nice to be individual. Everyone and their sister has the skull scarf. Dare to be different.

Don't just slag it off because it isn't the skull scarf, have your own mind don't follow the other lemmings.


----------



## chloe-babe

I like the new Jester collection, but considering its the cheaper McQ range, they are the same price as the silk scarves by McQueen so its abit cheeky really 

If anybody is still wanting some, NAP have them in stock 

McQ Jester print scarf - NET-A-PORTER.COM

McQ Jester print scarf - NET-A-PORTER.COM


----------



## BooYah

chloe-babe said:


> I like the new Jester collection, but considering its the cheaper McQ range, they are the same price as the silk scarves by McQueen so its abit cheeky really
> 
> If anybody is still wanting some, NAP have them in stock
> 
> McQ Jester print scarf - NET-A-PORTER.COM
> 
> McQ Jester print scarf - NET-A-PORTER.COM



cute!!! thanks for posting, *chloe-babe!*


----------



## juneping

hello,

can someone please help me to see if this Alexander Mcqueen scarf is authentic?
thanks!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=160197765147&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## miss gucci

and there are few left in dublin is well..


----------



## stevenash

The Vegas store has a lot of stuff, too.  It just opened a few weeks ago, so it's operating a bit under the radar.


----------



## miss gucci

fashionpolice said:


> I saw this scarf in a shop yesterday and me and my girlfriend think it is much nicer. It may be the cheaper line but so what. It is a very nice scarf and it is also nice to be individual. Everyone and their sister has the skull scarf. Dare to be different.
> 
> Don't just slag it off because it isn't the skull scarf, have your own mind don't follow the other lemmings.


 
this scarf it's nice too..but litlle scary..


----------



## aa12

i got mine at the alexander mcqueen store in nyc and it was 215


----------



## ReRe

Roz is the best,


----------



## ReRe

Just called Alexander McQueen boutique in NY, they advise silk scarves are $230, lurex $295.


----------



## ReRe

Couldn't resist, ordered a black with cream skulls and cream with pink skulls!


----------



## mcb100

I think you can order them from www.barneys.com in the men's department. But even though they are in the men's section, they are women's scarves, right? lol


----------



## b00mbaka

Yeah, this is too feminine to be a man's scarf : http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...ze=13&query=4687&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=21


----------



## lorihmatthews

I know a lot of us on this site are Alexander McQueen skull scarf fans, but there are SO many fakes on eBay and elsewhere. I've attached a few pictures so hopefully everyone who wants one won't be duped by a fake.

I personally purchased the black scarf from Neiman Marcus, so it's definitely real. The white one I purchased from eBay, and as it turns out, it's counterfeit. I was able to return it and get my money back (although the vindictive seller wrongly gave me neg FB after I negged her, tainting my 100% pos FB). Before I sent the item back, I took pictures of it so we can all see the differences between real and fake scarves.

Here is the logo on the REAL scarf, purchased from Neiman Marcus. Look closely at how all the letters are neatly and evenly stamped onto the fabric:







Now, look at the logo on the FAKE scarf. The lettering isn't evenly stamped on the scarf:






OK, look at the tag on the REAL scarf. Pay close attention to the "X" in Alexander.






And the tag on the FAKE scarf, see how the "X" is totally different:






OK, done! I hope this helps everyone who is in the market for one of these scarves!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

thanks!!!


----------



## exquisite09

this is extremely helpful.. thank you so much!
you can kinda see a difference between the C's in the Q too.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks!


----------



## maedchen

This is a great guide! Thanks for posting


----------



## RRSC

thanks for posting! I have been wanting to get one and after seeing this I will defnitely be buying directly from the stores.


----------



## ladyjane76

on the advice!


----------



## guccisima

Thank you very much. That is a great guide and really helpful.


----------



## sunnibunni

oof. i love these scarves! mcqueen is awesome and badass. the black with pink skulls will go lovely with my new balenciaga.

ps - i googled alexander mcqueen scarf and found a link to this thread. i love tpf. it's got everything you need to know!


----------



## gnarlyds

the barneys site has some mcqueen scarves on it that aren't sold in the mcqueen store! love the grey and yellow, don't know if I should buy it though.


----------



## kiwi_imut

hey, i am desperate in buying the AMQ skull scarves but ebay seems not trusty enough..and i cant find any of online stores...can u help me with this??? and do u know how much is the scarves? thanks


----------



## yujiumao

kiwi_imut said:


> hey, i am desperate in buying the AMQ skull scarves but ebay seems not trusty enough..and i cant find any of online stores...can u help me with this??? and do u know how much is the scarves? thanks



net-a-porter.com carry authentic McQueen scarf and barney's do too.  the usual silk ones are around 230ish.


----------



## ReRe

Here is the email address for 
the NY boutique, they will 
email you prices and pictures: 
THe silk scarves are around 
$240.

MNewYork@AlexanderMcQueen.com


----------



## ReRe

I ordered the black with silver white skulls and the cream with pink skulls from them.  At least you will have no concerns about authenticity.  I use mine alot.


----------



## starbabe105

do they charge shipping & sales tax?


----------



## ReRe

Yes to shipping and I'm pretty sure yes to tax but you may want to check for your state.  But at least you get a good selection of colors and won't have any questions about authenticity.  I wear the black one all the time.


----------



## ReRe

I just found my receipt, I paid $230 plus $10 shipping, no tax.


----------



## gnarlyds

what are the spring/summer colours? and are they made in sizes smaller than XL.


----------



## oxygenated18

kiwi_imut said:


> hey, i am desperate in buying the AMQ skull scarves but ebay seems not trusty enough..and i cant find any of online stores...can u help me with this??? and do u know how much is the scarves? thanks



I believe Zappos has it online:
http://www.zappos.com/n/es/d/722687124/page/1.html


----------



## tokigrl

I recently bought the lilac scarf over spring break! it was 250+20 shipping

I called the Alexander McQueen boutique in Las Vegas and had it sent to my home


----------



## cheburashka

tokigrl said:


> I recently bought the lilac scarf over spring break! it was 250+20 shipping
> 
> I called the Alexander McQueen boutique in Las Vegas and had it sent to my home



I  saw a bunch at Zappos if anyone is looking for them.


----------



## shopaholiccat

i dunno if i should get a black one or a pink one with black skulls. they are available at Lane crawford in  HK for 2200 which is around 280 US. But i have VIP so its 10% off. is it cheaper to buy it in the US? or does anything one know the cdn price because I live in Toronto i'm just in HK for vacation


----------



## aki_sato

mischa said:


> Do we?!i don't know...:shame:
> i go to milan about twice a year(my father lives there), but i didn't pay attention because i wasn't already interested in it....
> i'll have a try!!!
> 
> thanks so much RoseMary!!



There should be one in Milan in Via Condotti


----------



## eskimo*gem

i've got the black with the hot pink skulls, i love it! i paid £110 from Harvey Nichols in Leeds. 
They have quite a few colours in stock.


----------



## hansyu

thanks for posting


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Thanks so much, you just saved me a bundle!


----------



## Izznit

Very helpful, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

I love the skull scarves. Do they ever hit sale? Even slightly?

What's your fav color combo?


----------



## LeeMiller

Try zappos.com, sometimes they have some on sale.  I wear lots of black, so I like the black background w/white skulls.


----------



## meganfm

@LeeMiller They go on sale?!  I've never seen them on sale on Zappos!!


----------



## NoraV

I have black with yellow skulls and black with green skulls.


----------



## meganfm

^Nice color combos!  Really unique


----------



## meganfm

How do you guys wear your McQueen scarves?  I'm thinking of getting one, but I tried it on at Holt Renfrew and could only really figure to wear it long-not wrapped around my neck or anything.


----------



## frizz

I have a hot pink one with black skulls.


----------



## Babycakes80

Thanks, I think I have been sold two fakes on ebay. This is the first time I have had anything like this happen.


----------



## aki_sato

Thanks Lori for the tips! ^^
I think the font on the fakes (after seeing the authentic scarf) looks so difference to the real one!


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow thanks for this!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I've had a few lovely PF members ask me to post my collection of Alexander McQueen scarves, so here they are. The black one was purchased from NM and the pink one is from the McQueen store on Bond Street in London; the rest were all purchased pre-loved. Enjoy! And if you have any to add, please join the party!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

LOVE the scarves..i have 2 ( purple and white and green and black) im eyeing that navy!


----------



## Swanky

let me move this to accessories for you . . .


----------



## alij78

Do you think that the skull scarves will/have dated? I still love and wear mine but a friend made a comment how they are dated but I kind of think they are almost timeless and love them


----------



## alij78

beautiful collection!!! 
I am loving the pink one!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Gorgeous collection *lorihmatthews*!! 

*I only have one McQ scarf, brown and olive purchased from Zappos.


----------



## alij78

i am seriously now desperate for a pink & white one

so far I have: white with black skulls, red with white skulls, grey with white skulls in silk, and grey with cream skulls in the wool/cashmere winter blend

must track down a pink & white !!


----------



## frizz

I have a hot pink with black skulls.


----------



## DD101

Here's 2 of my long ones. I have a smaller one, like a diamond shaped one, and I have a thicker one with pastel skulls....here's a pic of the 2 long ones, I'll get a shot of the other 2 later.


----------



## AudreyII

LOVE the purple and the grey!
I have a few that i've never taken pics of, think maybe we're twins with the blue and black...


----------



## kaka28

i hope is ok for me to post mine here.

i love the color combo on the skulls.  i hope to add more to my collection.  

Lorih and DD i love ur scarves they are so pretty.


----------



## RobynnGraves

This is an excellent guide.  Thank you so much!


----------



## flashy.stems

yikes, bad fake.


----------



## yoglood

thanks lori!!


----------



## juicygrl41

thanks for the guide!! it is very helpful!


----------



## AudreyII

This is my collection


----------



## Jasterock

I've been looking for this thread! This is so helpful! Thanks to denisestardust who brought me here!


----------



## PinkLady85

Oh wow...I was going to buy a scarf on ebay but I think it's fake now after looking at this guide.  Thanks!  Super helpful.


----------



## legaldiva

frizz said:


> I have a hot pink one with black skulls.


 
This is exactly the one I want ... I want to get one especially now as a tribute to the designer after his tragedy.

Any info on where to find this specific colorway?  TIA!


----------



## Suzie

^ legaldiva, that is exactly what I did. I had been thinking about buying one for ages and when he passed away I bought one as a tribute!


----------



## Jeneen

^ same here - I've wanted one for YEARS and now it seems to be a fitting time to purchase - hopefully his estate will begin donating to mental health support and suicide prevention.


----------



## tanj

Same here..been wanting one for ages but always pushed my funds to my bags.will be definitely getting one in the near future after i move into new home.

REST IN PEACE Alexander Mcqueen.


----------



## lauren.

Just ordered one off of Net-a-porter, although no longer available - I guess alot of people are doing the same thing - mine is kind of beige/gray with pink skulls-  should arrive tomorrow - CANNOT wait!! ahha xx


----------



## ReRe

I have a black with cream skulls and just ordered the special edition one he did for the Olympics with Canadian maple leafs and skulls.  It was limited to 250.


----------



## ReRe

Thanks and remember these scarves are $250 and up, you are not going to get one on ebay for under $150.


----------



## dcblam

ReRe said:


> I have a black with cream skulls and just ordered the special edition one he did for the Olympics with Canadian maple leafs and skulls. It was limited to 250.


 

FANTASTIC!
What a lovely item and design...and to think, his tragedy coincided w/the Olympics...eerie!


----------



## mommy4luke

ReRe said:


> I have a black with cream skulls and just ordered the special edition one he did for the Olympics with Canadian maple leafs and skulls.  It was limited to 250.



I have been looking for this scarf.  How were you able to get one?  Did you call Holt Renfrew?


----------



## wonderwoman9

ohhh i love that scarf w/the leaves and skulls, anyone know where to get one if there are any left?


----------



## ReRe

Try Holt Renfrew Montreal, they are exclusive to Holt Renfrew Canada, they do not ship to US.


----------



## wonderwoman9

well that stinks. can't get one if they don't ship to the US! i'll just have to settle for a normal one w/skulls only


----------



## mommy4luke

That stinks!!! Oh well I ended up getting the skull scarf with polka dots!


----------



## Jaime

Does anyone know if the ones from Diabro are authentic? Ive had reservations about them in the past but they have the one I want on sale.
Ive ordered one but going to cancel if theyre not. Also ordered from NAP but its over $100 difference and not the combo I wanted (I got black with white skulls from diabro which is what I want most and white with black skulls from NAP which I like but would rather other way round.)


----------



## LoveThatThing

Jaime said:


> Does anyone know if the ones from Diabro are authentic? Ive had reservations about them in the past but they have the one I want on sale.
> Ive ordered one but going to cancel if theyre not. Also ordered from NAP but its over $100 difference and not the combo I wanted (I got black with white skulls from diabro which is what I want most and white with black skulls from NAP which I like but would rather other way round.)



I ordered mine (moss/pink) from Diabro last Fri, and it arrived this Tuesday, pretty fast on the shipping. I have compared the scarf with the help of this thread *McQueen skull  scarves: how to tell real from fake* and it's has with the same authentic tag and details posted from the thread, so I'd say they're good


----------



## ReRe

I would think Diabro would be authentic.  If you have anyone in Canada who might be willing to pick up the olympic scarf, try it, because the one on ebay is up over $1200.


----------



## Jaime

Great, thanks! Think Ill go with that one since not only is it the exact one I want but alot cheaper than NAP US.

Will go ahead with that order.

I also had a look at the real from fake thread too and from the diabro pics it looks the same to me too but then Im only going by their photos on diabro not in the flesh.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

I read in a news article somewhere that sales of the skull scarves are up 1400% since McQueen's death...

I wonder if that will calm down at all with the news that Gucci is not discontinuing the label?  I'm positive that as long as the brand is alive they will continue to manufacture the scarves.


----------



## Jaime

Cheshire Cat said:


> I read in a news article somewhere that sales of the skull scarves are up 1400% since McQueen's death...


Always the way. I had a few tops on wishlists at various stores where they had a fair bit of stock. I was just waiting a bit due to spending so much lately and all of a sudden they all sell out the day after. Thats why Ive decided to get the scarf now or Ill miss out on that too.


----------



## slky

Cheshire Cat said:


> I read in a news article somewhere that sales of the skull scarves are up 1400% since McQueen's death...
> 
> I wonder if that will calm down at all with the news that Gucci is not discontinuing the label?  I'm positive that as long as the brand is alive they will continue to manufacture the scarves.



The 1400% increase only applied to sales in London's Liberty department stores - their PR manager issued a statement on Feb 12 and gave this number as an example of how skull scarves were 'flying off the shelves'. Since then various other reports have taken this quote out of context and have started claiming it applied to all McQueen sales. I'm sure their sales have increased dramatically, but the actual figure was never revealed by PPR and I doubt they would have been able to collect such info so fast.

I know that even if Gucci hadn't decided to continue the line fully, they probably would have continued peddling the scarves and jewelry. They're the company's biggest cash cows and fairly easy to replicate without a head designer's influence. I do think many people out there are trying to get their hands on current and past season scarves though - there seems to be an appeal in getting at least something from his last collection, even if it didn't require McQueen's actual designing skills like a runway dress would (I'm sure his design team handled accessories anyway). I think once the FW10 collection hits stores, sales for all the clothing and accessories will slow down.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

slky said:


> The 1400% increase only applied to sales in London's Liberty department stores - their PR manager issued a statement on Feb 12 and gave this number as an example of how skull scarves were 'flying off the shelves'. Since then various other reports have taken this quote out of context and have started claiming it applied to all McQueen sales. I'm sure their sales have increased dramatically, but the actual figure was never revealed by PPR and I doubt they would have been able to collect such info so fast.
> 
> I know that even if Gucci hadn't decided to continue the line fully, they probably would have continued peddling the scarves and jewelry. They're the company's biggest cash cows and fairly easy to replicate without a head designer's influence. I do think many people out there are trying to get their hands on current and past season scarves though - there seems to be an appeal in getting at least something from his last collection, even if it didn't require McQueen's actual designing skills like a runway dress would (I'm sure his design team handled accessories anyway). I think once the FW10 collection hits stores, sales for all the clothing and accessories will slow down.



Thank you for the clarification about the sales.  And I agree - I suspect that things will resume to a more normal pace by the time the FW10 collection is out, and certainly by SS11.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

ReRe said:


> I have a black with cream skulls and just ordered the special edition one he did for the Olympics with Canadian maple leafs and skulls.  It was limited to 250.



i'm guessing these are sold out..but i'm hoping not!  i'm near montreal..does anyone know if there are any left hanging around?


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Also, has anyone seen know where to get this one?
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/38562
i love these colors!  thanks


----------



## ReRe

pinkmitsy4 - Definitely call the personal shopper at Holt Renfrew Montreal and ask.  I originally called Vancouver and they told me completely sold out as though it was everywhere.  Then I called Montreal and they had them, it was only about a week ago. So try them.


----------



## straw227

Just ordered mine on diabro for $227 CND after shipping. It's on sale!


----------



## Jaime

I got mine from diabro in the end, cost me AUD$240 ordered Friday received it Monday.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

ReRe said:


> pinkmitsy4 - Definitely call the personal shopper at Holt Renfrew Montreal and ask.  I originally called Vancouver and they told me completely sold out as though it was everywhere.  Then I called Montreal and they had them, it was only about a week ago. So try them.




Just called..there is none in Montreal! If anyone find some...let me know  thanks!!


----------



## Jaime

Just grabbed this one from NAP!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/48192


----------



## flashy.stems

i have 7 alexander mcqueen scarves.. i didn't know about the canadian one!!! i want it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wecos77

Anyone have the new Reptile print scarves from SP 2010 yet? I have one on the way.


----------



## ReRe

I have 3 coming my way.

LTD edition Olympics skulls and maple leafs (holt renfrew Canada)
Leopard (Saks)
Blue on white skulls in wool/silk blend (Net-a-porter)


----------



## djrr

*OP*, i love your purple/black, black, and grey scarves! you have such a variety of collection. i just ordered my first blue with white skulls. I can't wait to get it! i'm also considering the black with white....


----------



## MsCrow

Hello, I was just posting in the authenticate this thread so went to photograph mine. One though is a belt from the Shipwreck collection which I leave plaited and wear as a belt. The pink/burgundy one, well if you know your scarves, I'd appreciate you dropping in on the authenticate thread.


----------



## MsCrow

In case my query gets buried in the authentication thread, this was my query:

Hello

This isn't an authenticate question but more about which collection a scarf comes from.

I have a McQueen scarf which is labelled as 2008, it came from McQueen near Oxford, UK. It is a pinky burgundy, quite a deep colour. The skulls are made from a paisley design and a less busy paisley border goes around the edge. The skulls are gold with tiny accents of green, as is the border. I have the chiffon 1m x 1m and my mother has a heavier silk version, the same size. I haven't been able to trace any similar scarf online and McQueen showed the merest hint of paisley in FW2008 mens collection; the scarf apparently came from SS2008. These are definitely women's scarves as they're labelled as shawls. The codes off the label for the chiffon are:
2008 3 U
8030978723
205733010Q6275
FO Paisley Skull Chiffon
EFCO8000042

I'll upload photos if I can (the scarf is currently stored in muslin in my archive box.

Thank you


----------



## reira08

I didn't know about the Canadian one too! Wow I'm so out of the loop  I would have loved to own the Canadian one....


----------



## KristyDarling

I just got ivory on black from Diabro...it was $215 on sale (because it was from the '09/'10 autumn collection, I guess?). With shipping, it was $233.97. I LOVE wearing scarves almost year-round and I figure I might as well have a high-quality, iconic piece which is sure to become a classic (if it isn't already). Plus, I have so many linen LQ scarves that I really should have a silk one....right? 

ETA: Jaime -- that fuschia is TO DIE FOR!


----------



## Jaime

It is! I also got the same one you did from Diabro last week!


----------



## Dolce

Ugh. I just paid for one for $70. I feel so stupid. Will paypal credit me back the money?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

For those of you who are collectors, do you prefer the silk chiffon or the pashmina?  Or different ones for different seasons?  Also, which material do you feel holds up better?

Both materials are dry clean only, but does anyone hand wash theirs?

I was thinking of going with a light colored pashmina skull scarf, but I want to wear it in the summer.  I'm on the fence about which one to get.


----------



## mrme

Thanks for the guide!
What a terrible fake. It doesnt even look like the real!
I have found several points where you easy can see the difference

1: The C inside the Q. There are big difference!
2: Look at the EE in quEEn. They dont even look like the real ;D
3: Look at the A´s in AlexAnder on the tag. Big different between real and fake!
4: Check the M in Made in Italy on the tag. Again wrong type of letter


----------



## mrme

The new 2010 fakes are really good. They have been even better to copy it and they dont make big mistakes anymore.
Its just a warning as the scarves are very populair after Alexander McQueens death (R.I.P :/)


----------



## Miss_S84

Hehe!  I have the Skull and Maple Leaf Canada Scarf, but dont think I will ever use it...


----------



## Brennamom

Miss_S84 said:


> Hehe!  I have the Skull and Maple Leaf Canada Scarf, but dont think I will ever use it...



How sad.  There are TONS of people who would gladly take it off your hands and wear it proudly.


----------



## flashy.stems

my bf surprised me with the special edition olympic scarf!! i didn't even know it existed until i saw it on here, and i called holts immediately and of course they were all long gone. i love that my bf stays on top of things.. 

thx for PM, *Miss_S84*


----------



## materialgurl

flashy.stems said:


> my bf surprised me with the special edition olympic scarf!! i didn't even know it existed until i saw it on here, and i called holts immediately and of course they were all long gone. i love that my bf stays on top of things..
> 
> thx for PM, *Miss_S84*


 

Where'd he find one?? I want one too...!


----------



## Swanky

um, you guys KNOW that buying/selling or offering to in PMs will get you banned. . . right?


----------



## kameko

mrme said:


> The new 2010 fakes are really good. They have been even better to copy it and they dont make big mistakes anymore.
> Its just a warning as the scarves are very populair after Alexander McQueens death (R.I.P :/)



curious where are you seeing these better fakes? any specific ebay listings? i have a real one from diabro but i'd quite honestly want to get a 'good' fake just to compare.


----------



## slky

I agree with kemoko... I've found the recent fakes to be more convincing. You can still tell they're fakes if you're familiar with the real thing, but I've found that focusing on other details (not the tags or stamped brand name) really helps.

I'll repeat another 'fake' detail I've just posted about in the other McQueen thread: a real McQueen scarf will NEVER have a label that's attached to the silk via four stitches. There will always be *two* at the top (as seen in the first pics of this thread) and another one that isn't always visible at the lower left for the care label. 

Here's a great example of a 'fake' McQueen scarf on eBay that may fool the majority of potential buyers because the label looks relatively ok (there are still issues with the 'X' and the 'c','Q' but very minor compared with the earlier fakes). 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-SCARF...ltDomain_0?hash=item4a9ff5ea45#ht_3003wt_1167

Yet if you look at the stitching, you will see they're quite clumsy/thick and there are four of them, which is a dead giveaway that it's not the real thing.



kameko said:


> curious where are you seeing these better fakes? any specific ebay listings? i have a real one from diabro but i'd quite honestly want to get a 'good' fake just to compare.


----------



## i <3 shoes

Dolce said:


> Ugh. I just paid for one for $70. I feel so stupid. Will paypal credit me back the money?



I did the same. Except I got TWO from different sellers. See if they have a refund policy and send them an e-mail saying that the item is not authentic, etc. and you'd like a refund. If they don't refund it then you can file a claim.


----------



## mini glamour

wow thanks so much for the tips. Really helpful


----------



## devoted7

wow, this is great! thanks! are there any others way to tell if they're fake?


----------



## mrme

kameko said:


> curious where are you seeing these better fakes? any specific ebay listings? i have a real one from diabro but i'd quite honestly want to get a 'good' fake just to compare.


 
They are diffecult to find on Ebay, as the sellers dont use their own pics.
But Google MCQueen + China webshop and you will find them!


----------



## Brennamom

I've noticed Australia and Canada have lots too!


----------



## j.lee

guys, please authenticate this, i want to buy for my mom..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-MCQUE...m&pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item414f6b98f2

please help me authenticate.. thank you so much..


----------



## Brennamom

j.lee said:


> guys, please authenticate this, i want to buy for my mom..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-MCQUE...m&pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item414f6b98f2
> 
> please help me authenticate.. thank you so much..



J. see my post above yours (i.e strike 1).  The machined hems (ask for close ups if possible, hard to see for sure - strike 2) not to mention the price (strike 3).  Just my $0.02 but I would pass and find a known/reputable vendor.  Also, EVERY listing I've seen with those stock and/or celebrity pictures has been FAKE....


----------



## classicsgirl

j.lee, I read on the fashion spot that phoenix.trade only sells fakes


----------



## dextermania

really? i messaged pheonix.trade on one of his listings. here's my question and his reply, verbatim.

Hi. I'm interested in the above item and I'm curious as to whether it 
is authentic. If yes, can I know how you are selling it at such a low 
price, since it's new with tag? thanks.

Thank you for your email. All our scarves are 100% AUTHENTIC. We are the largest seller of Authentic Alexander McQueen scarves on ebay. Please view our feedback. All our scarves are 100% brand new pre-seasonal stock from 2008, 2009 (older colors and designs - not 2010) hence the lower prices. Thanks. Have a great week!


----------



## slky

Well, the seller is obviously lying. I just took a look and agree completely with Brennamom re: the tell-tale signs on the hemming, pricing and stock photos. In addition the tag stitching is incorrect and the logo looks off to me. Lastly, saying that the scarf is from pre-season stock and using that as an excuse is just completely laughable, considering the white/cream and black scarf is a classic and is sold every season. As such, it's one of those items that never goes on sale in any boutiques or McQueen flagships and can be sold every season. I used to see the colorful McQueen scarves go on sale in 2008 and before, but most retailers have stopped it, because the skull scarves became such classics.

Please don't be naive. Just because a seller claims his items are authentic, doesn't mean they actually are. Few sellers will ever admit to committing a crime that is punishable by law.



dextermania said:


> really? i messaged pheonix.trade on one of his listings. here's my question and his reply, verbatim.
> 
> Hi. I'm interested in the above item and I'm curious as to whether it
> is authentic. If yes, can I know how you are selling it at such a low
> price, since it's new with tag? thanks.
> 
> Thank you for your email. All our scarves are 100% AUTHENTIC. We are the largest seller of Authentic Alexander McQueen scarves on ebay. Please view our feedback. All our scarves are 100% brand new pre-seasonal stock from 2008, 2009 (older colors and designs - not 2010) hence the lower prices. Thanks. Have a great week!


----------



## Brennamom

Slky, thanks, and beautifully said!  

Remember, receipts can be easily faked (orderd to say anything from any manufacturer) and unscrupulous sellers can easily lie to sell their wares.  Knowledge is power, so do your homework and develop an eye for authentic!


----------



## dextermania

thank you so much slky and Brennamom. over ebay, i asked a handful of sellers. 2 have already admitted to selling replicas. and at USD60 odd a pop, they still had the cheek to tell me that what theyre selling are replicas and are much cheaper than the real thing!

anyway. i actually started looking around for an alexander mcqueen scarf from the beginning of the year, hoping to get one for my girlfriend. his death shocked me and subsequently made the scarves so much more difficult to acquire, with replicas popping up hoping to cash in on the headlines 

would love to still get an affordable scarf over ebay. i ask in advance for you guys' help and experience in weeding out the fakes! thanks in advance!


----------



## natasha21

This thread just helped me to NOT purchase a mostly likely fake scarf off ebay! thanks so much, glad I searched it!


----------



## Brennamom

Since the passing of Alexander McQueen, his work has taken on a whole new meaning.  I thought this would be a fun place to share what we love.   Try to include as much info as possible.

I'll start....


----------



## Brennamom

Hummingbird Chiffon, 2009


----------



## Brennamom

Dripskull 2009


----------



## Brennamom

Gothic Roses 2010


----------



## lorihmatthews

Here's a thread I started prior to his death:

http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe-accessories/post-your-alexander-mcqueen-scarves-here-508660.html


----------



## Brennamom

Reptilia 2010


----------



## Brennamom

lorihmatthews said:


> Here's a thread I started prior to his death:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe-accessories/post-your-alexander-mcqueen-scarves-here-508660.html


 
Thanks Lori! I never saw this and Swanky didn't say one already was started.  Thanks for telling me!


----------



## Brennamom

Last one, Black Moth 2010


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Wow!  BRENNAMOM your collection is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Brennamom

lilmountaingirl said:


> Wow!  BRENNAMOM your collection is gorgeous!!!



Thanks lilmountaingirl!  I found myself really drawn to the "otherworldly" vibe of these patterns.  Also, I can wear them to work and no one really notices the pattern.  I've become a master at Subversive Fashion....


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Brennamom said:


> I've become a master at Subversive Fashion....


 

Ooh teach me!  Teach me!


----------



## Irishgal

Love these, would like to see them IRL!


----------



## Brennamom

Irishgal said:


> Love these, would like to see them IRL!


 
Tell me where and when Baybee!


----------



## lilyeire

*xxxxxx
read our rules!*


----------



## ReRe

I got a great deal on a leopard skull scarf at Saks marked down from $295 to $137.  Saks has a great selection of McQueen scarves.


----------



## Brennamom

ReRe said:


> I got a great deal on a leopard skull scarf at Saks marked down from $295 to $137. Saks has a great selection of McQueen scarves.


 
I got one too!  I was  at the price and jumped on it!  Love it!


----------



## Minamiz

OMG these are some amaaaazing pieces of art!

I've got to find myself a reptillia stat!


----------



## Lady1mport

Brennamom said:


> I got one too! I was  at the price and jumped on it! Love it!


 
Where did you get your scarf on your avatar? It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Brennamom

Lady1mport said:


> Where did you get your scarf on your avatar? It's beautiful!!!


 
Thank you Lady1mport! I had it tracked down by an EBayer in Florence, Italy who sold one previously.  Miraculously, she was able to find another one for me.  Hummingbirds and McQueen are my most favorite things, so of course I had to have this scarf!  Obviously, someone else thought the same thing.


----------



## novella

^ I'm trying to track one down from the same seller. She said that she's going to try and restock it for me. 

I can admire it from your avatar in the meantime though!


----------



## eggpudding

Ladies, may I ask which ebay seller you use? Or any trustworthy sellers that sell authentic skull scarves? TIA


----------



## wifeyb

ive been wanting one of these for ages!! 
after reading the thread about how to tell if they are fake, i feel a little more confident in looking at some online....


----------



## lorihmatthews

You can also buy these scarves on AlexanderMcQueen.com and at the US boutiques in Las Vegas and New York. There is also a boutique in London.

Occasionally you can find them on Zappos.


----------



## Susanneh1

Could anybody please authenticate this scarf?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-MCQUE...-BNWT-/120608020211?pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, so forgive me if it is not.


----------



## ReRe

Just got the most gorgeous black scarf with gold metallic skulls from NM.  Will post pic soon


----------



## eggpudding

I just got the purple silk one


----------



## Livia1

ReRe said:


> Just got the most gorgeous black scarf with gold metallic skulls from NM.  Will post pic soon





eggpudding said:


> I just got the purple silk one




Do post pics ladies


----------



## ReRe

Here are some pics of the one I purchased from the NM website. I will load bigger pics as soon as I can snap some shots.


----------



## ReRe

There is a great new McQueen scarf, limited, from Barney's for fashion night out.  I ordered it!  Tony skulls inside white flowers.


----------



## farinaa

Hi, i was wondering if you could help me, i took your advice and asked the seller from ebay to post more pictures up of the alexander mcqueen scarf there selling, and could you please help me to figure out if its real or fake? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300465537804

thanks!


----------



## lessertravelled

can someone tell me if this is a fake? I feel so dumb, I bought this same one the other day from this seller; I have no idea whether its a fake now 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scarf-McQueen-b...ryZ45238QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

the tag on the scarf is sewn on with a black tag, but the font looks fine to me, the X looks all good.. should i take more pictures?
also, the black tag doesnt say made in italy? do they all always say that? ughhh
, black tag looks like this btw http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn110/winky35/scarf/DSC00247.jpg


----------



## lessertravelled

okay, I'm so confused. Ive been doing more researching, and every single blue and black scarf i find that looks real (whether its dark or light blue) looks exactly like mine, without the 'made in italy' and the black tag.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

There is an authentication thread as well for those of you with questions.  Here is a pic of a FAKE that I bought.


----------



## cosmorose

Thanks!  Nice clear pics too


----------



## icecreamom

Does anybody have a list of reputable sellers? I'm hunting one on eBay but I'm starting to think they are ALL fake :cry:


----------



## shopgirl1010

I really want to get this one called ancient rose? and the lilac version.
Oh and does anyone know if Nordstrom carries it?


----------



## KatyEm

I thought I'd post a pic of the skull scarf I just got from the saks F&F sale. It's graphite/black and much more substantial IRL than I'd thought it would be. For those contemplating the chiffon skull scarves, I'd say go for it! They are wonderful


----------



## w.y.h

Would really love the olympic one but seems there is none in reasonable price...the one on ebay is so ridiculously priced .




ReRe said:


> I have a black with cream skulls and just ordered the special edition one he did for the Olympics with Canadian maple leafs and skulls.  It was limited to 250.


----------



## PrincessD

I'd love to get a Mcqueen scarve, can any body tell if me the jersey scarf will be too thick for summer?? I looked into the chiffon but I'm afraid it's going to get ruined easily...


----------



## eggpudding

^It's much more durable than you think... my cashmere scarves have snagged more easily than the chiffon/silk!


----------



## PrincessD

Thanks for the info eggpudding! I was actually looking at the black jersey scarf with gold skulls on saks website and was really interested in it!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Forward by Revolve also has them:
http://www.forwardforward.com/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=M&s=C&c=Dec+01&n=n&product=AMCQ-UA4

Was able to use TULIP & get it for 15% of as well


----------



## ReRe

Have been admiring this McQueen leopard scarf since it came out, and was thrilled to grab it today for a great price $289 down from $475 on the mcqueen website.


----------



## HauteMama

I bought the Ice Crack Shawl from 6 pm when they had their sale, but the size is misrepresented as 14 X 72 when in fact it is 140 cm X140 cm (about 55 x 55"). I got a great price, but now I cannot decide whether to keep it or not. This is the scarf:
http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-2482923010q-shawl-ice-crack-black

Opinions? Is it worth it to keep it? I do like that it is larger than the others, but I wasn't counting on it being square. I don't normally wear square scarves, so it could take some getting used to.


----------



## novella

^ Would you have bought the scarf if the specs were listed correctly? 

I really like the print but I'd return it since the dimensions weren't as advertised.


----------



## HauteMama

I probably would not have purchased it had the dimensions been correctly listed. However, I am not sure there are ANY McQueen scarves that are oblong; almost all of them are square or almost-square. So I am now not sure whether I want to keep it to have a McQueen scarf or return it and probably never buy another. I do like that it is larger than the traditional scarves, and the silk chiffon makes it drapey and easier to wear than most other square scarves. Maybe I need to look up ways to wear square scarves and try it out in front of a mirror and then decide.


----------



## novella

^ I have a pashmina McQueen scarf that's more oblong, but that's true that most McQueen scarves are squarish. 

My sister and I love the McQueen scarves that we have. However, I wouldn't keep something that you're not 100% happy with as you seem to be as you're not sure how to wear it and the dimensions weren't what you were expecting.

Hope it works out for you though.


----------



## ashley121

hi can some1 tell me if they think this one is real??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alexander-McQ...711337748&po=&ps=63&clkid=6067489909628348936


xxx


----------



## BlushResponse

I have the McQ bat print scarf in silk. It's honestly one of the most beautiful things I own. For a while I considered getting one of the skull scarves, but I decided I just couldn't pass this one up. It's definitely a cherished possession!

Here's a photo: http://chic.se/files/2010/08/McQ-Purple-Silk-Bat-Scarf-434x289.jpg


----------



## juneping

*HauteMama *- i think it's very nice. i love large square-ish scarf....they can hang or you can wrap around your neck w/ a natural drapy effect.

*BlushResponse *- it's lovely


----------



## azureartist

BlushResponse said:


> I have the McQ bat print scarf in silk. It's honestly one of the most beautiful things I own. For a while I considered getting one of the skull scarves, but I decided I just couldn't pass this one up. It's definitely a cherished possession!
> 
> Here's a photo: http://chic.se/files/2010/08/McQ-Purple-Silk-Bat-Scarf-434x289.jpg



Love that one!


----------



## BlushResponse

*juneping* and *azureartist*, thank you! I feel like photos don't do it justice, in person it's so lovely! I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need another scarf right now, but I'm falling for the Stone Angels scarf more and more each day.


----------



## BellaShoes

*LORI*!!! or Fellow tPF'ers... what is the measurement on the XL skull scarf?

TIA!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello, does anyone happen to know what the XL skull scarf measures?


----------



## juneping

ReRe said:


> Have been admiring this McQueen leopard scarf since it came out, and was thrilled to grab it today for a great price $289 down from $475 on the mcqueen website.



there's one now full price for 675...its pashmere...


----------



## juneping

BellaShoes said:


> Hello, does anyone happen to know what the XL skull scarf measures?



i think it may be 52x52 or 54x54....


----------



## BellaShoes

Can anyone recommend a reputable eBay seller? I would love to find a scarf below retail.. it will be my first!

TIA!


----------



## juneping

BellaShoes said:


> Can anyone recommend a reputable eBay seller? I would love to find a scarf below retail.. it will be my first!
> 
> TIA!



have you tried zappos?? it's about 20% below market price but not all colorways...only some...


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *juneping*, that is where my search began yesterday.


----------



## BellaShoes

Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Super excited!! I have received my first AMcQ scarf (tattoo chain) today! It is GORGEOUS!

I have two skull scarves en route for arrival late next week... and so a collection is born


----------



## dcblam

Brennamom said:


> Reptilia 2010



I weep...its so beautiful....And I covet!  You are so insightful and lucky to have this piece of artwork!


----------



## Brennamom

dcblam said:


> I weep...its so beautiful....And I covet! You are so insightful and lucky to have this piece of artwork!


 
Thanks, it was a HG and I stalked it all the way.  While the current season is nice, I really don't think we'll ever see anything like it ever again.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Brenna*, I would love to see modeling pics of your fabulous collection...


----------



## Brennamom

BellaShoes said:


> *Brenna*, I would love to see modeling pics of your fabulous collection...


 
Not modeling, per se, but here are some of them...


----------



## BellaShoes

Beautiful *Brenna*... I don't mean like runway style modeling.. just to see how they look hanging around a neck, you can chop your head off in the pic.. that is what I do 

_'Bella, the headless model'_.. most of the time I can be found just as a pair of legs on the forum. :lolots:


----------



## Brennamom

BellaShoes said:


> Beautiful *Brenna*... I don't mean like runway style modeling.. just to see how they look hanging around a neck, you can chop your head off in the pic.. that is what I do
> 
> _'Bella, the headless model'_.. most of the time I can be found just as a pair of legs on the forum. :lolots:


 
Well shoot, if I had gams like THAT, I'd profile them too!! Shooz ain't too shabby either!

Ok, this is the only pic I have on hand with me wearing one. The colors actually match better IRL, this pic makes them look


----------



## BellaShoes

Aww, thank you Brenna! My shoes are Brian Atwood *sigh*

Your scarf is beautiful.. Are yours all the same size? I am brand new to Alexander McQueen scarves.. My first one arrived today, tattoo chain, which is a larger 50x50 square.. The design is so pretty! My other two are the skull 40x46ish size, they will be here next week.

I will share photos of my first McQ tomorrow..


----------



## Brennamom

BellaShoes said:


> Aww, thank you Brenna! My shoes are Brian Atwood *sigh*
> 
> Your scarf is beautiful.. Are yours all the same size? I am brand new to Alexander McQueen scarves.. My first one arrived today, tattoo chain, which is a larger 50x50 square.. The design is so pretty! My other two are the skull 40x46ish size, they will be here next week.
> 
> I will share photos of my first McQ tomorrow..


 
For the most part.  The Manta is huge, the others are the std. skull size.  Honestly, with the weather being sketchy lately, I've not worn them but according to Puxatawny Phil, I should be able to break them out soon!

Def post pics when your scarves come in.  As long as we're talking AMQ, I picked up the most beautiful skull/pearl ring on Zappos this AM that I had been stalking for almost a year!  Hopefully I'll have that next week!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Can't wait to see your blossoming collection *BellaShoes*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies, 

Introducing my very first Alexander McQueen purchase! 

My new McQ *Tattoo Chain* scarf... 50x50, 100% silk, black, beige, rose hues...


----------



## HauteMama

At the department stores like BG and NM, they seem to have the same sil chiffon scarves with more or less the same measurements, some for $260 and some for $295. They list some as the "late designer's" print, some with the signature skull print. Are these the same and some past season and some new releases? What is the difference?


----------



## lorihmatthews

That is a beauty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Lori!


----------



## Brennamom

Gorgeous BellaShoes!  Really stunning!  Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Brenna*... I hope to wear it this weekend!


----------



## azureartist

BellaShoes said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Introducing my very first Alexander McQueen purchase!
> 
> My new McQ *Tattoo Chain* scarf... 50x50, 100% silk, black, beige, rose hues...


Gorgeous...congrats! Did you get it at Zappos? I was tempted to buy it!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *azure*!! I did! I bought it from Zappos for $212 and received it in two days!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Here's my contribution  







Please forgive my messy room


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi ladies!  Thank you so much for exposing me to the world of McQueen scarves!  They are absolutely gorgeous.  I bought my first skull scarf yesterday   Interestingly, I went to NM in SF and they were $260, but the exact same ones at Saks were $295.  Kinda strange 

Anyways, here she is:






And a modeling pic


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Nhu Nhu!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here I am wearing my Tattoo Chain scarf...


----------



## BellaShoes

hehehe, I am right behind you in both threads *Nhu Nhu*, gorgeous new AM skull scarf! Perhaps I will pop into NM SF this weekend..


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is my tattoo chain scarf on her first outing (to the office!)


----------



## HauteMama

I first bought the Ice Crack McQueen shawl. The measurements listed it as oblong, but it was a large square instead. I wasn't sure I would keep it until I tried it on with a few outfits and fell in love. This is it:





Then I wanted red, and the garnet and gold shawl (again, larger than the average scarf, though this one is slightly oblong it is still mostly square) is just breathtakingly beautiful:





These are the only two I own so far, although I adore the Tattoo Chain above from Bella. Although the garnet is almost like a traditional McQueen scarf, I kind of like the less common designs.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Beautiful Bella!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Beautiful collection Hautemama!


----------



## HauteMama

Thank you, Nhu Nhu! And I can't believe I didn't see your pics. When I went to the first new post, it went directly to Bella's post and I didn't scroll up, but I LOVE the ivory scarf. And the leather jacket you have on is fantastic; the scarf and jacket are a perfect combination!

And Bella, you bought the tattoo chain scarf for $212? That's an amazing price!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *HauteMama*! Yes, $212!!

Your two scarves are gorgeous! Love the Ice Crack and the red on the second is divine!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is my fabulous Bonanzle find from a fellow tPF'er...

White/Pale Green Skull scarf...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Try ebay for a good price.


----------



## BellaShoes

^be very weary with Alexander McQueen on eBay as the site has more counterfeit than authentic


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies, 

I would love to add a black with pink skulls or pink with black skulls to my collection.. does anyone have any idea if this combo is still produced?


----------



## azureartist

Brennamom said:


> Not modeling, per se, but here are some of them...



What a droolworthy collection Brennamom! Love all your scarves!


----------



## Brennamom

azureartist said:


> What a droolworthy collection Brennamom! Love all your scarves!


 
Thanks Azure!  They are pretty special to me, a fitting tribute, I think.


----------



## PrincessD

Oh gosh!!! looking at the pictures makes me want one even more now!!!


----------



## slky

BellaShoes said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would love to add a black with pink skulls or pink with black skulls to my collection.. does anyone have any idea if this combo is still produced?



If you're talking hot pink, those scarves were produced for SS09, so your best bet is eBay. There was also a more rosey pink with black skulls which was available in 09 and again last season. Sometimes certain color combos will be reproduced if they match the mainline collection colors, so you could also wait until pink makes a comeback - but there's no guarantee.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi *Bella*!  I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for but I just bought a black with rose skulls chiffon scarf at Saks in SF (the tag says Black Rose).  The rose color is very soft and subdued, but nevertheless beautiful.  In this pic, I'm wearing a pretty true to color rose pink, and you can see that the rose skull color is rather light.  It's very beautiful in person though.  Pictures do not due it justice.


----------



## BellaShoes

It's beautiful *Nhu Nhu*... I will try to get into Saks later this week....


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Thanks Azure!  They are pretty special to me, a fitting tribute, I think.



Brenna, Your scarves are STUNNING!!! Do you also have any DeMantas from the Plato's Alantis Collection or any other collection?


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Brenna, Your scarves are STUNNING!!! Do you also have any DeMantas from the Plato's Alantis Collection or any other collection?


 
Hi Platinum, Thanks!  

Sadly no.  I tried for the cape but no luck.  Maybe someday!


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> Hi Platinum, Thanks!
> 
> Sadly no.  I tried for the cape but no luck.  Maybe someday!



Yeah, hopefully someday you will!! ;-D I need to find the Reptillia Scarf like you have. I found one on Ebay, but it's too pricey!! it may be my best bet to obtaining that particular style scarf, though!! Do you happen to know how much the scarf was originally before it went on sale, if it ever made it to go on sale? lol


----------



## Brennamom

318Platinum said:


> Yeah, hopefully someday you will!! ;-D I need to find the Reptillia Scarf like you have. I found one on Ebay, but it's too pricey!! it may be my best bet to obtaining that particular style scarf, though!! Do you happen to know how much the scarf was originally before it went on sale, if it ever made it to go on sale? lol


 
I "think" it was $395 retail and I honestly don't remember what I paid for it.  I think I was able to track it down through Nordstrom Seattle but I could be confusing it with another...As you can imagine, I took one look at it and all details flew out the window.


----------



## 318Platinum

Brennamom said:


> I "think" it was $395 retail and I honestly don't remember what I paid for it.  I think I was able to track it down through Nordstrom Seattle but I could be confusing it with another...As you can imagine, I took one look at it and all details flew out the window.



LOL, I bet so! EVERYTHING would have flew out the window for me as well!!! I will be continuing my quest to get this beautiful work of art, so hopefully I can find it for a great deal, but If I can't find it for cheaper, then I guess i'll have to bite that $900 bullet!!!  I would HATE for my first scarf to be $1,000!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *nhu nhu*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

> I went to NM in SF and they were $260, but the exact same ones at Saks were $295



Hi *Nhu*, I found out the story behind the price difference. Saks actually raised their prices to $295 as well for the classic Skull scarf however they did not change all of the tags so if you find a scarf marked at $260, they will honor it. I just bought the fabulous rosemole/red combo for $260 on Saturday!


----------



## BellaShoes

So an update... I have gone from a wardrobe without Alexander Mcqueen Scarves to 4 in a month even though I am still waiting for what should have been my first to arrive... which will make 5!

Sage Green with White Skulls (still waiting for....)
Tattoo Chain Scarf
Creme with Black Skulls
White with Sage Green Skulls
Rosemole with Red Skulls


----------



## Nhu Nhu

OMG *Bella*!  Did you go to the Saks in SF?  Because if you did, that's my scarf!  LOL  I purchased that one online and the tags still says $260, however it did not compliment by skin tone so I returned it to the SF store and got the black with rose skulls instead.  The funny thing is... I got my first ivory with black skulls scarf at NM in SF and it was still $260.  That was just two weeks ago.  I don't think NM raised their price yet. 




BellaShoes said:


> Hi *Nhu*, I found out the story behind the price difference. Saks actually raised their prices to $295 as well for the classic Skull scarf however they did not change all of the tags so if you find a scarf marked at $260, they will honor it. I just bought the fabulous rosemole/red combo for $260 on Saturday!
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/087/0461/0408704614538/0408704614538R_CROSEMOLE-RED_300x400.jpg


----------



## Melissa Ann

I have a navy scarf with red and white skull and god save McQueen silk twill.  I got it two years ago at saks.

The only othe one I want is the leopard.  But will go to the boutique to look and see if there are any I like better.


----------



## BellaShoes

Nhu Nhu said:


> OMG *Bella*!  Did you go to the Saks in SF?  Because if you did, that's my scarf!  LOL  I purchased that one online and the tags still says $260, however it did not compliment by skin tone so I returned it to the SF store and got the black with rose skulls instead.  The funny thing is... I got my first ivory with black skulls scarf at NM in SF and it was still $260.  That was just two weeks ago.  I don't think NM raised their price yet.



I did!!! I love it too! The colors are spectacular


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies!  Just a quick question - how do you store your McQueen scarves?  Do you hang them in the closet with a hanger, or do you fold them into a square and store them in a box or something?   I don't want to ruin my silk chiffon scarves and don't really know how to store them


----------



## HauteMama

^ I don't like to hang scarves, especially over scarf loops, because it makes random creases very difficult to get out. I gently fold mind and keep them in a drawer. They get folded slightly differently each time and not creased, so no lines have a chance to get set in.


----------



## BellaShoes

I use the Ikea fabric covered scarf loops... I have never had any issues.


----------



## BellaShoes

Wore my Tattoo Chain scarf today....


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

I love your new scarf *Bella* ! so hot!  I think I need one now


----------



## BlushResponse

That is a stunning scarf! It looks perfect with your outfit, too.

Regarding storage, I don't have a lot of room at the moment so I'm just gently folding mine and storing them in a drawer, usually I put them back in their original packaging to prevent any snags. I don't have too many problems with creases, but I wear both my McQueen scarves regularly. I think if you store then for longer periods, that's when stronger creases may occur.

I had a moment of horror regarding my Stone Angels scarf the other night. We went out to a burlesque and cabaret show and it was very busy, so it was hard to see the stage. We had our coats with us and they were on our seats while we stood up to lean forward to see the acts. Without a word of warning four (yes, FOUR) women climbed onto and STOOD on our seats behind us while we were standing up. My Stone Angels scarf was on the seat while this girl in this nasty plastic stilettos STOOD on my coat and my beautiful scarf  Is it just me, or is that insanely rude? They could have at least asked so we could move our belongings. The girl in question was drunk and I had to grab her foot and remove it from my scarf. I also told her off! I checked the scarf later and it has survived without any snags, although on close inspection there are a couple of points where the material looks a tiny bit warped. I have smoothed it out and it seems to have improved.

Anyway, just had to rant! I don't think many other people would understand. People with no respect for other's belongings really bother me.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

OMG *BlushResponse*!  I'm so sorry to hear that   What a rude girl!  I'm glad to hear that your scarf was not damaged


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much adctd and blush!!!


----------



## azureartist

Unbeliveable *BlushResponse*!  What's up with people these days?   People have no manners at all! I would be crushed too.


----------



## kerosundae

the seller of this auction sent me and the buyer pictures, showing that it is indeed fake as suspected. I told the buyer, who wants help winning the SNAD case. I think enough people reporting it will be the best help, so please help report the fake! Thank you all!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_500wt_1058


----------



## kerosundae

BlushResponse said:


> That is a stunning scarf! It looks perfect with your outfit, too.
> 
> Regarding storage, I don't have a lot of room at the moment so I'm just gently folding mine and storing them in a drawer, usually I put them back in their original packaging to prevent any snags. I don't have too many problems with creases, but I wear both my McQueen scarves regularly. I think if you store then for longer periods, that's when stronger creases may occur.
> 
> I had a moment of horror regarding my Stone Angels scarf the other night. We went out to a burlesque and cabaret show and it was very busy, so it was hard to see the stage. We had our coats with us and they were on our seats while we stood up to lean forward to see the acts. Without a word of warning four (yes, FOUR) women climbed onto and STOOD on our seats behind us while we were standing up. My Stone Angels scarf was on the seat while this girl in this nasty plastic stilettos STOOD on my coat and my beautiful scarf  Is it just me, or is that insanely rude? They could have at least asked so we could move our belongings. The girl in question was drunk and I had to grab her foot and remove it from my scarf. I also told her off! I checked the scarf later and it has survived without any snags, although on close inspection there are a couple of points where the material looks a tiny bit warped. I have smoothed it out and it seems to have improved.
> 
> Anyway, just had to rant! I don't think many other people would understand. People with no respect for other's belongings really bother me.



OMG!!  I don't think I could've refrained from pushing her off onto the ground!


----------



## PrincessBal

I hate people who don't even ask if you can remove your things and just go at it, no matter how pricey my items are, but when they are expensive I always keep them close because I have learnt that people don't give a damn.. So sorry! 

But on a good note, i finally decided on a colour for my scarf - white with mint green skulls, such a beauty  

Here she is:


----------



## shopgirl1010

Hi does anyone know where I can find this color? I saw emerald on saks.com but it has red skulls which I don't really like. TIA!


----------



## L.R.

What do people think of males wearing the McQueen skull scarf? I have several more traditional scarves for the winter, and have been thinking about picking up a McQueen or two for spring/summer.

 I've been hesitant in the past, as my last girlfriend owned one, and didn't want to be seen as an overly matching pair..... haha.


----------



## BellaShoes

shopgirl1010 said:


> Hi does anyone know where I can find this color? I saw emerald on saks.com but it has red skulls which I don't really like. TIA!



In my closet!!! I just received mine last week! 

Try AMQ in Los Angeles, they have so many color variations!


----------



## shopgirl1010

BellaShoes said:


> In my closet!!! I just received mine last week!
> 
> Try AMQ in Los Angeles, they have so many color variations!



OH! really? Post pic if you can of that wonderful scarf!
I'm totally into mint green this season. Was that the only version of that color?


----------



## BellaShoes

I have the sage (mint) green with beige skulls and the white with sage skulls... love them both!

Collection pic later today!


----------



## BellaShoes

As promised, my Alexander McQueen Scarf Collection... 

From left: Tattoo Chain, Rosemole/Red, Sage/White, White/Sage, Black/Gold, Creme/Black


----------



## shopgirl1010

BellaShoes said:


> As promised, my Alexander McQueen Scarf Collection...
> 
> From left: Tattoo Chain, Rosemole/Red, Sage/White, White/Sage, Black/Gold, Creme/Black



OMG beautiful, thanks for the pictures~ Now that I have seen it I think I like the ivory with sage skulls better!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you shopgirl! They are both fantastic in real life; I have worn both sage versions for very different looks.. love them!


----------



## Lucysky

BellaShoes said:


> As promised, my Alexander McQueen Scarf Collection...
> 
> From left: Tattoo Chain, Rosemole/Red, Sage/White, White/Sage, Black/Gold, Creme/Black



so pretty!!! makes me want to buy more McQueen scarfs, i only got 1 the Rosemole/Red.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you lucy! You will love your rose mole...


----------



## carlinha

i just wanted to share with you all my 1st McQueen scarf... and i am soooo in love 

Skull Blossom scarf


----------



## kat99

^ what a beautiful design! I love the chinoiserie influence.


----------



## carlinha

^thanks *kat99*!  i just received it today and i love it so much!!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Bella - your Tattoo Chain looks just wonderful on you, and your collection is fantastic!!

Blush - you're better than me - i would have tipped that girl off the chair in a second!!

PrincesBal - your white and mint skull scarf is just lovely!

Carlinha - I really love your Skull Blossom - it's sooo pretty!!

L.R. - I think the Skull scarves look grand on blokes. I saw quite a few fellas in Paris wearing them a couple of weeks ago.

Thanks everyone for posting these lovely pics. I may have another go at taking some better pictures of mine, the ones I posted over the weekend are rubbish.

Good too to hear the thoughts on storage. I have mine hanging on horizontal hangers, but I still have the creases in them as I've had to fold them over twice to fit them on. I like the idea of the scarf hangers - are they the (largish, bigger than your hand) round loops that you put the scarf through?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*c- *it's sooo pretty love it!


----------



## PrincessBal

I posted a pic of my scarf when I bought it on the previous page but I thought I'd share a picture of it in action for those of you who are interested


----------



## carlinha

^wow *princessbal* i love your outfit pairing with the scarf!!!


----------



## shopgirl1010

So pretty on you! I love that color-is yours the same as the one posted in the previous page by BellaShoes ivory with "sage" green?



PrincessBal said:


> I posted a pic of my scarf when I bought it on the previous page but I thought I'd share a picture of it in action for those of you who are interested


----------



## shopgirl1010

PrincessBal-is it the same one from net-a-porter.com? the color on their web seems lighter?


----------



## PrincessBal

Thanks everybody! Yep I got it at Net-A-Porter and I think its the sage or mint colour, I'm not sure about the official name


----------



## shopgirl1010

So Mcqueen boutiques are out and apparently zappos.com has it now. Did they change the length in the newer ones? Zappos.com says it's 40X40?
http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-110640-3q012-9267-ivory-light-green


----------



## sasasa

hi!

can someome check if those are authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330542937793&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ALEXANDER-MCQ...pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item27b9059c99

thanks


----------



## sasasa

hi!

can someome check if those are authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...:X:RTQ:GB:1123

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ALEXANDER-MCQU...item27b9059c99

thanks


----------



## SerraEstrella

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I would like to order a McQueen scarf from Zappos.com. I would like to gift this scarf and wondering if anyone had ordered scarves from them. Is the scarf sent in a nice Mcqueen box/dustbag or just sent in plastic packaging. Thank so much. I just don't want to gift something with no tags or packaging. Thanks!


----------



## ReRe

carlinha said:


> i just wanted to share with you all my 1st McQueen scarf... and i am soooo in love
> 
> Skull Blossom scarf


 

I love this one, can I ask where you got it.  Thanks


----------



## carlinha

ReRe said:


> I love this one, can I ask where you got it.  Thanks



thank you i got it from the LV boutique, ask for samantha, she is my SA there and she is a sweetheart!


----------



## ReRe

Thanks I found the McQueen cherry blossom at McQueen on line.  I love it.


----------



## Brennamom

I saw it at Saks last week...


----------



## carport

SerraEstrella said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I would like to order a McQueen scarf from Zappos.com. I would like to gift this scarf and wondering if anyone had ordered scarves from them. Is the scarf sent in a nice Mcqueen box/dustbag or just sent in plastic packaging. Thank so much. I just don't want to gift something with no tags or packaging. Thanks!



zappos sends McQueen scarves in clear cellophane-like plastic packaging. You need to send it to yourself and wrap it nicely. The zappos presentation is disappointing (even though the actual scarves make up for it).


----------



## carport

There are only three left -- at $183 (regularly $395) -- at zappos:

http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-2482773010q-scarf-bones-skull-10-midnight-blue


----------



## clubbingpink

It might be difficult to tell by the photo but once you see/touch it its so obvious!


----------



## ch3nch3n

can someone please help me authenticate this scarf? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...58876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4493wt_1141

I have compared the pic with the one I currently have. It looks pretty good to me, but I need some opinions. Any feedback will be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Brennamom

ch3nch3n said:


> can someone please help me authenticate this scarf?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...58876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4493wt_1141
> 
> I have compared the pic with the one I currently have. It looks pretty good to me, but I need some opinions. *Any feedback will be helpful*. Thanks!



"10 Available..."  'nuff said .  Unfortunately, Canada is another ...


----------



## holly9283

hi, i was wondering if anyone knew if this ebay seller sells authentic mcqueen scarfs 

member name: the-fashion-room,  

link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alexander-Mqu...pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item1c1aa15038


----------



## tatsu_k

Ladies, could you please help? I really likes this McQueen scarf, but dont wanna buy a fake ((

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380330279870&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you very much!


----------



## Brennamom

tatsu_k said:


> Ladies, could you please help? I really likes this McQueen scarf, but dont wanna buy a fake ((
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380330279870&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much!



Actually, looks pretty good.  Has all the things I'd look for in auth.  Sit tight, though and see if others weigh in...HTH.


----------



## tatsu_k

Thank you very much, Brennamom


----------



## Nhu Nhu

AM action pic


----------



## Brennamom

Nhu Nhu said:


> AM action pic


----------



## carlinha

Nhu Nhu said:


> AM action pic



YOU ARE TOO DAMN BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## carport

Hi, I posted this on the "Authenticate this Alexander McQueen scarf" thread, but only one person has weighed in (without an opinion about the authenticity). Just in case anyone here is familiar with McQueen shawls, can you have a look, please?

http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe...ur-questions-here-455704-25.html#post18607513


----------



## roses5682

The way you wear this scarf it looks timeless and far from trendy. I've have yet to buy one of the skull scarfs because I worried about wearing it to work, but they way you put this together, It looks very classy. 




PrincessBal said:


> I posted a pic of my scarf when I bought it on the previous page but I thought I'd share a picture of it in action for those of you who are interested


----------



## lil_fashionista

roses5682 said:


> The way you wear this scarf it looks timeless and far from trendy. I've have yet to buy one of the skull scarfs because I worried about wearing it to work, but they way you put this together, It looks very classy.



roses, you could try getting a scarf that has a less obvious skull pattern.  I have several scarves and I wear the ones with a more subtle pattern to work with no problem.


----------



## Brennamom

lil_fashionista said:


> roses, you could try getting a scarf that has a less obvious skull pattern.  I have several scarves and I wear the ones with a more subtle pattern to work with no problem.



Don't you just love the "wait, is that a ......?"  My friends call it my Covert Fashion statements...


----------



## luvmy3girls

Nhu Nhu said:


> AM action pic


 If you had to choose between this color and the cream one you have..which do you like best? thanks


----------



## lil_fashionista

Brennamom said:


> Don't you just love the "wait, is that a ......?"  My friends call it my Covert Fashion statements...



I find I have to be a little more subtle since I'm pretty well known for my love of skulls.  I used to have the McQueen skeleton hanging from my bag, but I ended up taking it off since I got strange looks at work.


----------



## Brennamom

lil_fashionista said:


> I find I have to be a little more subtle since *I'm pretty well known for my love of skulls*.  I used to have the McQueen skeleton hanging from my bag, but I ended up taking it off since I got strange looks at work.



Me too...even when I'm not wearing a skull scarf, people try to find them in the pattern.  I'm used to strange looks at work.


----------



## roses5682

lil_fashionista said:


> roses, you could try getting a scarf that has a less obvious skull pattern. I have several scarves and I wear the ones with a more subtle pattern to work with no problem.


 
I was thinking the same thing. I just have to find the right one.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

luvmy3girls said:


> If you had to choose between this color and the cream one you have..which do you like best? thanks



Wow!  That's really hard... Um... I love the cream color for Spring and Summer, and the black with rose color for Fall and Winter.  I don't think I can choose


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

L.R. said:


> What do people think of males wearing the McQueen skull scarf? I have several more traditional scarves for the winter, and have been thinking about picking up a McQueen or two for spring/summer.
> 
> I've been hesitant in the past, as my last girlfriend owned one, and didn't want to be seen as an overly matching pair..... haha.



I think it depends on what you pair it with but I don't see a problem with it at all -- I think it's a beautiful tribute to an amazing designer


----------



## MsCandice

Love your scarf. Is it white and black or ivory and black? I can't decide which one to get. 



Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi ladies!  Thank you so much for exposing me to the world of McQueen scarves!  They are absolutely gorgeous.  I bought my first skull scarf yesterday   Interestingly, I went to NM in SF and they were $260, but the exact same ones at Saks were $295.  Kinda strange
> 
> Anyways, here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a modeling pic


----------



## Beriloffun

KatyEm said:


> I thought I'd post a pic of the skull scarf I just got from the saks F&F sale. It's graphite/black and much more substantial IRL than I'd thought it would be. For those contemplating the chiffon skull scarves, I'd say go for it! They are wonderful



I LOVE THIS COLOR! however, it looks a bit more dark grey on NM's website?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod108200022&parentId=cat25930734&masterId=cat10230739&index=11&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat000009cat000019cat10230739cat25930734

And just wondering if anyone has the lead/yellow combo? 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418050&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446193685&R=828832499003&P_name=Alexander+McQueen&N=4294912153+306418050&bmUID=i_R9oqb

I can't decide between the two!


----------



## KatyEm

^^Thanks, *Beriloffun*. I would say that pic of graphite/black is pretty TTL, but I checked out the NM link and it does look a bit darker on their site.



Wanted to post a pic of my second skull scarf from the saks F&F, it's the pink/light green one:






and then compared to graphite/black:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KatyEm said:


> ^^Thanks, *Beriloffun*. I would say that pic of graphite/black is pretty TTL, but I checked out the NM link and it does look a bit darker on their site.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to post a pic of my second skull scarf from the saks F&F, it's the pink/light green one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then compared to graphite/black:



They're GORGEOUS!! Congrats on a great find!


----------



## KatyEm

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're GORGEOUS!! Congrats on a great find!



Thank you! I really love the color


----------



## nwhite

KatyEm - They are beautiful!!  Yours make it so much harder for me to pick the color I want.  I'll just take one of each


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Hi I was wondering if someone can help me with to find the largest scarf. Are there different sizes or all the same? I believe the one I saw is 50 x 50? TIA


----------



## spidereyelash

Hi ladies if you dont mind, I'm new to this so if I could I would love some help on whether this is authentic? She is selling other scarves as well and the others are priced at 200-300 usd, only this is 90usd but she is selling it to me at 80... please help!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260783533976


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

fake!


----------



## chanelvgirl

Hi. I was wondering if anyone has seen the yellow/flesh-pink skull scarf irl? I would like to know if it is a golden yellow or more lemony yellow. Thank you for any info you can give.


----------



## cassandra22007

chanelvgirl said:


> Hi. I was wondering if anyone has seen the yellow/flesh-pink skull scarf irl? I would like to know if it is a golden yellow or more lemony yellow. Thank you for any info you can give.



This one? It is pretty bright. I absolutely love it to death.


----------



## chanelvgirl

cassandra22007 said:


> This one? It is pretty bright. I absolutely love it to death.



Yes, yes, this one. I just got the mimosa city and I was wondering if the color is matching with the bag.


----------



## cassandra22007

chanelvgirl said:


> Yes, yes, this one. I just got the mimosa city and I was wondering if the color is matching with the bag.



I got this scarf to match Mimosa too! I just have the bracelet though but I really want the City! They don't match 100% but its pretty darn close.


----------



## chanelvgirl

cassandra22007 said:


> I got this scarf to match Mimosa too! I just have the bracelet though but I really want the City! They don't match 100% but its pretty darn close.



Thank you. I just bought it . I've been thinking about it for a week. Just love the color. I saw your pic modeling the scarf. It truly is a beautiful scarf.


----------



## cassandra22007

Here are my McQueen scarves. I have 5, I'm so addicted to them but I usually only get 1 or 2 a year.


----------



## cassandra22007

chanelvgirl said:


> Thank you. I just bought it . I've been thinking about it for a week. Just love the color. I saw your pic modeling the scarf. It truly is a beautiful scarf.



Thanks and congrats! It is such a perfect color for summer.


----------



## chanelvgirl

cassandra22007 said:


> Thanks and congrats! It is such a perfect color for summer.



You have a nice collection. The yellow is my first McQueen scarf. I'm sure it won't be the last, lol. I plan on getting the black/cream or white/black combo. Also, the Bal mimosa city is also my first Bal handbag. It's suppose to arrive tomorrow and I can't wait.


----------



## KatyEm

nwhite said:


> KatyEm - They are beautiful!!  Yours make it so much harder for me to pick the color I want.  I'll just take one of each



thank you, *nwhite*!


*cassandra22007*: love that yellow scarf, what a pretty color! you have a great collection


----------



## chantal

I am kind of obsessed with this colour! So sad to see it's sold out! I called the boutiques with no luck, has anyone seen this at any of the department stores?

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...-Scarf-Boutique/P-LEAD-MOUSE-SKULL-SCARF.aspx


----------



## Beriloffun

finally pulled the trigger (aka the SUBMIT ORDER) button and ordered the graphite scarf! It will be used almost everyday, as the weather in northern CA is getting warmer, but we still have morning chills and cold days. I can't wait!!


----------



## carlinha

love all your scarves ladies!!!

here's my new AMQ! * leopard skull pashmina scarf*!  i just got it yesterday, and i am soooo in love with it   it's sooooo soft and comfy, i just want to wrap myself in it like a blanket!!! 
(please excuse my crappy pics and dirty mirror )









here paired with AMQ aviators, splendid dress and CL frutti frutti


----------



## carlinha

another outfit pic this time with my blossom skull scarf...


----------



## nwhite

^Gorgeous!!!   Congrats! Love 'em both!


----------



## Brennamom

Beautiful, Carlinha!

Went shopping with Mom today and came across the Poppy scarf....She had never seen it and fell in love with it!  We now share custody


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brennamom said:


> Beautiful, Carlinha!
> 
> Went shopping with Mom today and came across the Poppy scarf....She had never seen it and fell in love with it!  *We now share custody:yahoo*:



I LOVE that!


----------



## Brennamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I LOVE that!


 
Thanks SC!  What stopped me at the case was seeing a black/grey catacombs, then I saw the Poppy and it was too stunning!


----------



## shamrock0421

This is EXACTLY the one I was going to purchase yesterday.
I'm going to NYC today and am trying to make time to stop at the AM boutique.  If I see it there, I will let you know.



chantal said:


> I am kind of obsessed with this colour! So sad to see it's sold out! I called the boutiques with no luck, has anyone seen this at any of the department stores?
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...-Scarf-Boutique/P-LEAD-MOUSE-SKULL-SCARF.aspx


----------



## chantal

shamrock0421 said:


> This is EXACTLY the one I was going to purchase yesterday.
> I'm going to NYC today and am trying to make time to stop at the AM boutique.  If I see it there, I will let you know.



Thank you so much! Hopefully we can both track one down!

Ahhh. I love it way too much. I keep thinking about it.

Where were you going to buy it from? Or do you mean going to buy if it was in stock?


----------



## shamrock0421

Hi there,

I went to the AM Boutique in NYC this afternoon.
I asked about the steel color - but they didn't have it.
I wound up getting the burgundy which I LOVE LOVE LOVE so much.
Will try and post pix soon.
Sorry I couldn't help you with the steel.
The SA said he didn't remember ever seeing it in stock at the store at all.



chantal said:


> Thank you so much! Hopefully we can both track one down!
> 
> Ahhh. I love it way too much. I keep thinking about it.
> 
> Where were you going to buy it from? Or do you mean going to buy if it was in stock?


----------



## shamrock0421

Of course I mean "lead" - not "steel".


----------



## shamrock0421

I decided to go with the burgundy/ivory - and I love it.


----------



## chantal

shamrock0421 said:


> I decided to go with the burgundy/ivory - and I love it.



Congrats! It looks great.


----------



## shamrock0421

Thanks so much.
I promise I'll keep on the lookout for the scarf you wanted!
I really tried for you yesterday!!!!
If I see it anywhere, I'll PM you!



chantal said:


> Congrats! It looks great.


----------



## chantal

shamrock0421 said:


> Thanks so much.
> I promise I'll keep on the lookout for the scarf you wanted!
> I really tried for you yesterday!!!!
> If I see it anywhere, I'll PM you!



Aw!  Thanks so much you are a sweetheart! The burgundy is a nice choice. Thank you so much for trying for me! I called around and no one has seen it before. It's a mystery! 

I think I might end up getting this one. 
http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...lk-Scarf-Boutique/P-ROSE-RED-SKULL-SCARF.aspx


----------



## shamrock0421

Hey...we girls have to stick together when shopping!
One of the reasons I LOVE these forums so much!

The scarf that you've chosen is really pretty.
I love it, actually.
It's understated and subtle but has so much personality at the same time.

I wore my brown leather jacket purposely yesterday because I was hell-bent on finding one that would make me happy with anything/everything I was wearing.  And I loved the Burgundy with my brown leather jacket, so I knew it would look even better with my black leather jacket.  Okay, okay, so it won't go with EVERYTHING - but I couldn't be happer with it.


I had the same issue in the AM store yesterday.  When I asked the SA for that particular scarf he looked at me like I was a little loco.  I'm like, "But...I swear...it's on the website!"

It's the elusive mystery scarf!


Keep me posted on what you decide when you get yours!  


chantal said:


> Aw! Thanks so much you are a sweetheart! The burgundy is a nice choice. Thank you so much for trying for me! I called around and no one has seen it before. It's a mystery!
> 
> I think I might end up getting this one.
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...lk-Scarf-Boutique/P-ROSE-RED-SKULL-SCARF.aspx


----------



## Beriloffun

shamrock0421 said:


> I wore my brown leather jacket purposely yesterday because *I was hell-bent on finding one that would make me happy with anything/everything I was wearing.*  And I loved the Burgundy with my brown leather jacket, so I knew it would look even better with my black leather jacket.  Okay, okay, so it won't go with EVERYTHING - but I couldn't be happer with it.




SAME HERE! plus one that would compliment my skintone as well. Once I saw MK Olsen in this pic I knew I had to order this color. I wear mostly neutrals and I absolutely love this color as well. I also considered getting black/white or ivory/black, but I realized I wouldn't love it as much as a colored scarf that everyone *doesn't* have. 

and of course, that color is gorgeous on you!


----------



## shamrock0421

Ohhhhh!!!!  That's a really nice one!
Did you order it?
Did you receive it yet?
Is that lavendar?
I was originally considering the black/white or ivory/black combo as well.
But I felt the same way that you did.
Even though you see a lot of the scarves around - I just wanted something different that made it feel more like my own.

Thank you for the sweet compliment and please give me a shout when you get your scarf - I'd love to see it.

If you've already posted it - please point me in the right direction!



Beriloffun said:


> SAME HERE! plus one that would compliment my skintone as well. Once I saw MK Olsen in this pic I knew I had to order this color. I wear mostly neutrals and I absolutely love this color as well. I also considered getting black/white or ivory/black, but I realized I wouldn't love it as much as a colored scarf that everyone *doesn't* have.
> 
> and of course, that color is gorgeous on you!


----------



## shamrock0421

And, btw, your puppy's face makes me smile!



Beriloffun said:


> SAME HERE! plus one that would compliment my skintone as well. Once I saw MK Olsen in this pic I knew I had to order this color. I wear mostly neutrals and I absolutely love this color as well. I also considered getting black/white or ivory/black, but I realized I wouldn't love it as much as a colored scarf that everyone *doesn't* have.
> 
> and of course, that color is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Beriloffun

shamrock0421 said:


> Ohhhhh!!!!  That's a really nice one!
> Did you order it?
> Did you receive it yet?
> Is that lavendar?
> I was originally considering the black/white or ivory/black combo as well.
> But I felt the same way that you did.
> Even though you see a lot of the scarves around - I just wanted something different that made it feel more like my own.
> 
> Thank you for the sweet compliment and please give me a shout when you get your scarf - I'd love to see it.
> 
> If you've already posted it - please point me in the right direction!



its supposed to be here on the 25th, so I'm waiting anxiously!  I will post a picture probably 2 minutes after it gets delivered and on my neck! haha!

I've never seen the color in real life, but it looks so pretty in photographs! On NM's website, it looked like a dark grey, which I'm hoping its more purple than grey and its just photographed funny.... (off topic, but I ordered a dress from bloomingdales once and in the pic is was ROYAL BLUE and when I opened the box it was BROWN! ) never trust website pics! 




shamrock0421 said:


> And, btw, your puppy's face makes me smile!



His face is funny looking, isn't it?!


----------



## azureartist

shamrock0421 said:


> I decided to go with the burgundy/ivory - and I love it.



Congrats - looks great! I'm sure it will pop very nicely with your black leather jacket and hair coloring!


----------



## shamrock0421

I agree and am looking forward to wearing them together!
Thank you so much!



azureartist said:


> Congrats - looks great! I'm sure it will pop very nicely with your black leather jacket and hair coloring!


----------



## shamrock0421

TWO minutes?
Why you gotta wait two minutes???

Which one did you order from Neiman's site?
On AM site, they did have a lilac/aubergine (which is TDF).  I mean, I think the picture definitely shows purple undertones...I hope you don't get a grey scarf from that.
Fingers crossed that you love it!  Please find me when she arrives!!!


(And your pup's face is precious!  Not funny-looking at all!)




Beriloffun said:


> its supposed to be here on the 25th, so I'm waiting anxiously!  I will post a picture probably 2 minutes after it gets delivered and on my neck! haha!
> 
> I've never seen the color in real life, but it looks so pretty in photographs! On NM's website, it looked like a dark grey, which I'm hoping its more purple than grey and its just photographed funny.... (off topic, but I ordered a dress from bloomingdales once and in the pic is was ROYAL BLUE and when I opened the box it was BROWN! ) never trust website pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His face is funny looking, isn't it?!


----------



## chantal

shamrock0421 said:


> Hey...we girls have to stick together when shopping!
> One of the reasons I LOVE these forums so much!
> 
> The scarf that you've chosen is really pretty.
> I love it, actually.
> It's understated and subtle but has so much personality at the same time.
> 
> I wore my brown leather jacket purposely yesterday because I was hell-bent on finding one that would make me happy with anything/everything I was wearing.  And I loved the Burgundy with my brown leather jacket, so I knew it would look even better with my black leather jacket.  Okay, okay, so it won't go with EVERYTHING - but I couldn't be happer with it.
> 
> 
> I had the same issue in the AM store yesterday.  When I asked the SA for that particular scarf he looked at me like I was a little loco.  I'm like, "But...I swear...it's on the website!"
> 
> It's the elusive mystery scarf!
> 
> 
> Keep me posted on what you decide when you get yours!



Hehe. It's so true! It's like having even more girlfriends to go shopping with.  

I love your description of the scarf. Much better than I could have  articulated. That's exactly the thing I like about your scarf, and the  ones I am eyeing. I want one that has more personality but not super  flashy.

I'll keep you updated. I think I may wait a few more days and see if anything changes with the scarf. I wish someone knew something about that scarf!


----------



## chantal

Beriloffun said:


> SAME HERE! plus one that would compliment my skintone as well. Once I saw MK Olsen in this pic I knew I had to order this color. I wear mostly neutrals and I absolutely love this color as well. I also considered getting black/white or ivory/black, but I realized I wouldn't love it as much as a colored scarf that everyone *doesn't* have.
> 
> and of course, that color is gorgeous on you!



OMG. Now it want that one!! Eeep. I might copy you. Hehe.


----------



## shamrock0421

chantal said:


> Hehe. It's so true! It's like having even more girlfriends to go shopping with.
> 
> I love your description of the scarf. Much better than I could have articulated. That's exactly the thing I like about your scarf, and the ones I am eyeing. I want one that has more personality but not super flashy.
> 
> I'll keep you updated. I think I may wait a few more days and see if anything changes with the scarf. I wish someone knew something about that scarf!


Good luck and keep me posted!


----------



## NYCBelle

ohhhh seeing all these beautiful scarves and going to the exhibit yesterday makes me want one even more!!!


----------



## chantal

beriloffun said:


> its supposed to be here on the 25th, so i'm waiting anxiously!  I will post a picture probably 2 minutes after it gets delivered and on my neck! Haha!



is it here yet!?!


----------



## Beriloffun

chantal said:


> is it here yet!?!





chantal said:


> OMG. Now it want that one!! Eeep. I might copy you. Hehe.





shamrock0421 said:


> Good luck and keep me posted!



ITS HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!!

I wanted to post so badly yesterday but of course thats the day BF decides to play with the router, so I had no internet!

So the color graphite is definitely a chameleon, in some lights it looks grey, in some it looks purple-y, I LOVE IT!  I feel like it could easily go with everything in my closet, and be worn all year long.


----------



## shamrock0421

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's PERFECTION!!!!
I love love love freakin' LOVE it!!!
I WANT THAT COLOR, TOO NOW!!!!  

I am so super happy for you and it looks beautiful on you - especially with your gorgeous long dark hair!!!!

I love me a happy ending, and I couldn't be more pleased that you found exactly what you wanted!

HORRAY!!!!!!!

Enjoy your beautiful new purchase!  


Beriloffun said:


> ITS HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!!
> 
> I wanted to post so badly yesterday but of course thats the day BF decides to play with the router, so I had no internet!
> 
> So the color graphite is definitely a chameleon, in some lights it looks grey, in some it looks purple-y, I LOVE IT!  I feel like it could easily go with everything in my closet, and be worn all year long.


----------



## chantal

It's so amazing!  It is a perfect colour, great choice. I love how it goes from grey to purple, perfection! 

Actually, what brand is your t-shirt? I love the way it fits.


----------



## Kathleen37

Hey ladies, loving your new scarves - they look wonderful on yous!


----------



## Beriloffun

shamrock0421 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It's PERFECTION!!!!
> I love love love freakin' LOVE it!!!
> I WANT THAT COLOR, TOO NOW!!!!
> 
> I am so super happy for you and it looks beautiful on you - especially with your gorgeous long dark hair!!!!
> 
> I love me a happy ending, and I couldn't be more pleased that you found exactly what you wanted!
> 
> HORRAY!!!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful new purchase!



Thank you! You're so sweet!  I'm glad we both found our unique scarves!



chantal said:


> It's so amazing!  It is a perfect colour, great choice. I love how it goes from grey to purple, perfection!
> 
> Actually, what brand is your t-shirt? I love the way it fits.



Thank you!  I actually got my tshirt from target! its the mossimo "drapey tee" and its so comfy!


----------



## KatyEm

Beriloffun said:


> ITS HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!!
> 
> I wanted to post so badly yesterday but of course thats the day BF decides to play with the router, so I had no internet!
> 
> So the color graphite is definitely a chameleon, in some lights it looks grey, in some it looks purple-y, I LOVE IT!  I feel like it could easily go with everything in my closet, and be worn all year long.



Love it! Looks great on you! graphite is a great color


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Hi,
How are you?
 I am desperately trying to get hold of one of the Alexander McQueen Karma Sutra scarves from back in 2006 (?), does anyone here have any ideas? I've tried eBay for ages now & none have come up.

Thanks for your help,
 Brittany.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.liberty.co.uk/pws/Catalo...=true&isServiceProduct=false&keywords=mcqueen

Liberty Presale is on with some reasonably good reductions on AMQ, ordered the yellow skull pashmina for £150. They also have the powder skull for £154 in a couple of colours.


----------



## cassandra22007

The newest member to my little McQueen scarf family (#6), courtesy of the Saks sale!! I just could not pass this one buy. 

Due to the size of this baby, it is basically impossible to photograph all at once, but the details are literally to die for.


----------



## carlinha

shamrock0421 said:


> I decided to go with the burgundy/ivory - and I love it.



what a great choice *shamrock*!  this goes with your hair and complexion very well! 



Beriloffun said:


> ITS HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!!
> 
> I wanted to post so badly yesterday but of course thats the day BF decides to play with the router, so I had no internet!
> 
> So the color graphite is definitely a chameleon, in some lights it looks grey, in some it looks purple-y, I LOVE IT!  I feel like it could easily go with everything in my closet, and be worn all year long.



i love it *beriloffun*!  it seems like a chameleon with greys and purples!



cassandra22007 said:


> The newest member to my little McQueen scarf family (#6), courtesy of the Saks sale!! I just could not pass this one buy.
> 
> Due to the size of this baby, it is basically impossible to photograph all at once, but the details are literally to die for.



wow!!!!  this is seriously to die for!!!  congrats *cassandra*


----------



## carlinha

i wanted to share with you my only sale purchase of the season so far... i had always  lusted after this, so you can imagine my joy when i found out it went on sale!

may i present, the gorgeous Blue Koi silk scarf!!!! 
without flash





with flash


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you SO much!  I really am super happy with my choice.



carlinha said:


> what a great choice *shamrock*! this goes with your hair and complexion very well!


----------



## cassandra22007

carlinha said:


> i wanted to share with you my only sale purchase of the season so far... i had always  lusted after this, so you can imagine my joy when i found out it went on sale!
> 
> may i present, the gorgeous Blue Koi silk scarf!!!!
> without flash
> 
> with flash



That Koi scarf is beautiful! Congrats on the good find. I have a really, really hard time saying no when the "art" scarves go on sale.


----------



## ehc2010

My one and only skull scarf, with my new Alexander Wang bag!!


----------



## cassandra22007

I wore my new scarf tonight! I was in a McQueen mood so I also wore my Ziggy bag which matches that scarf perfectly and a McQueen necklace.


----------



## Brennamom

cassandra22007 said:


> I wore my new scarf tonight! I was in a McQueen mood so I also wore my Ziggy bag which matches that scarf perfectly and a McQueen necklace.


 
Cassandra, we're scarf twins!  Don't you LOVE it??  Looks great on you, congrats!  I got that one just before it went on sale but picked up Cherry Blossom after...Enjoy!

PS: I like your snake!


----------



## cassandra22007

Brennamom said:


> Cassandra, we're scarf twins!  Don't you LOVE it??  Looks great on you, congrats!  I got that one just before it went on sale but picked up Cherry Blossom after...Enjoy!
> 
> PS: I like your snake!




Yay!! I think this is my favorite scarf now, I can't get over how interesting and beautiful and dark it is all at the same time.. I had a hard time picking between this one and the Cherry Blossom when they went on sale! Wished I could have both!


----------



## Brennamom

cassandra22007 said:


> Yay!! I think this is my favorite scarf now, I can't get over how interesting and beautiful and dark it is all at the same time.. I had a hard time picking between this one and the Cherry Blossom when they went on sale! Wished I could have both!


 
It's very visceral (almost bloody?), yet light and ethereal at the same time.  Typical Mcqueen...

And I got lucky...DM got me the Poppy, I wouldn't be able to get both, either.


----------



## hadescammers

How could you tell us anything about Ebay now if you are *************f0000]No longer a registered user![/COLOR]* Member id johnbin221 - is it you, right? You are a real scammer because if you have ever bought anything on Ebay you would have to know: SELLER CAN'T GIVE YOU A NEGATIVE OR EVEN NEUTRAL FEEDBACK! At least for the last several years. 
I don't want to say fakes on Ebay are ok but please what are YOU talking about? If one part of your words is lie how can we know another part with photos is true?
Only couple of your words and I see who you really are!


----------



## chanelbelle7

Does anyone know if the skull scarf in the dark purple/grey color combo is available in the UK?  It is on the the US website, but not on the UK website. I am going to London next month and was hoping to buy it there!


----------



## honeybunch

I bought this McQueen scarf the other day in the sale. It's stunning but the silk is a smoother material than the silk chiffon of my classic skull scarves. I wore it today and when I got back home and took it off there were loads of pulls, one of them a long line in the silk.  There were also darker areas to the silk as if there had been friction on those areas and the silk had been damaged. I am so gutted as it was only the first time I had worn it.  My classic silk chiffon scarves are a lot more durable than this.  If they get a pull, I just stretch out the material and it disappears.  Has anyone else had this problem with the 'smoother' silk chiffon scarves?


----------



## *MJ*

honeybunch said:


> I bought this McQueen scarf the other day in the sale. It's stunning but the silk is a smoother material than the silk chiffon of my classic skull scarves. I wore it today and when I got back home and took it off there were loads of pulls, one of them a long line in the silk.  There were also darker areas to the silk as if there had been friction on those areas and the silk had been damaged. I am so gutted as it was only the first time I had worn it.  My classic silk chiffon scarves are a lot more durable than this.  If they get a pull, I just stretch out the material and it disappears.  Has anyone else had this problem with the 'smoother' silk chiffon scarves?



That's awful!! None of my silk chiffon skull scarves have this problem!! Did you order it from the McQueen site? If so, definitely email customer service about this...it is unacceptable to have that kind of wear after only one use!


----------



## azureartist

honeybunch said:


> I bought this McQueen scarf the other day in the sale. It's stunning but the silk is a smoother material than the silk chiffon of my classic skull scarves. I wore it today and when I got back home and took it off there were loads of pulls, one of them a long line in the silk.  There were also darker areas to the silk as if there had been friction on those areas and the silk had been damaged. I am so gutted as it was only the first time I had worn it.  My classic silk chiffon scarves are a lot more durable than this.  If they get a pull, I just stretch out the material and it disappears.  Has anyone else had this problem with the 'smoother' silk chiffon scarves?



So sorry to hear *honeybunch*! Yes I agree with *MJ* - please talk to their CS... especially since you have experience with other McQ scarves. I see on the UK site they have it available on sale for £174.00. Did you buy it there? Lovely scarf BTW.


----------



## honeybunch

^^No, I bought it from Harvey Nichols.  Not sure what to do because I've actually worn it they might not agree to return it and say I was rough with it in some way.  It seems to be a smoother silk than my classic scarves - do you know what I mean when I say this?


----------



## honeybunch

*Update:* okay, so I've ordered it again off the Alexander McQueen website (before it sells out!) and I'm going to return this one and explain the damage from only one wear.  It's so disappointing.  I mean, maybe I'm overacting and at a glance you can't see the damage but when I opened the scarf out and examined it, there were so many little pulls (like lines in the fabric) and a really long line in it, and these weird little darker areas which looked like stains but I think may be friction rubs in the silk - perhaps where I'd looped the scarf around my neck.  I am so careful with my silk scarves so I was really surprised.  To be quite honest, when I bought it there were already a few small pulls but it was the last one.  I just really love the scarf.  You can't notice the damage when worn but it's just so sickening when you've only worn something once.  I also paid £206 which is more than on the McQueen website, so it wasn't cheap!


----------



## *MJ*

honeybunch said:


> *Update:* okay, so I've ordered it again off the Alexander McQueen website (before it sells out!) and I'm going to return this one and explain the damage from only one wear.  It's so disappointing.  I mean, maybe I'm overacting and at a glance you can't see the damage but when I opened the scarf out and examined it, there were so many little pulls (like lines in the fabric) and a really long line in it, and these weird little darker areas which looked like stains but I think may be friction rubs in the silk - perhaps where I'd looped the scarf around my neck.  I am so careful with my silk scarves so I was really surprised.  To be quite honest, when I bought it there were already a few small pulls but it was the last one.  I just really love the scarf.  You can't notice the damage when worn but it's just so sickening when you've only worn something once.  I also paid £206 which is more than on the McQueen website, so it wasn't cheap!



Hopefully HN will take it back, which they absolutely should based on your experience. Perhaps this scarf was a return, and was defective in some way? If that is the case, it should never have been resold. When you say it's smoother, do you mean less textured and softer? Because my black/white silk scarf seems a bit softer and smoother and a bit more delicate than my others...but so far has not been a problem.

It is a lovely scarf, and I hope the one you receive from the e-commerce site is nothing like this one!!!


----------



## juneping

honeybunch said:


> *Update:* okay, so I've ordered it again off the Alexander McQueen website (before it sells out!) and I'm going to return this one and explain the damage from only one wear.  It's so disappointing.  I mean, maybe I'm overacting and at a glance you can't see the damage but when I opened the scarf out and examined it, there were so many little pulls (like lines in the fabric) and a really long line in it, and these weird little darker areas which looked like stains but I think may be friction rubs in the silk - perhaps where I'd looped the scarf around my neck.  I am so careful with my silk scarves so I was really surprised.  To be quite honest, when I bought it there were already a few small pulls but it was the last one.  I just really love the scarf.  You can't notice the damage when worn but it's just so sickening when you've only worn something once.  I also paid £206 which is more than on the McQueen website, so it wasn't cheap!



may be you can try the pashmere/moda material instead? i love the fringe design.


----------



## azureartist

honeybunch said:


> *Update:* okay, so I've ordered it again off the Alexander McQueen website (before it sells out!) and I'm going to return this one and explain the damage from only one wear.  It's so disappointing.  I mean, maybe I'm overacting and at a glance you can't see the damage but when I opened the scarf out and examined it, there were so many little pulls (like lines in the fabric) and a really long line in it, and these weird little darker areas which looked like stains but I think may be friction rubs in the silk - perhaps where I'd looped the scarf around my neck.  I am so careful with my silk scarves so I was really surprised.  To be quite honest, when I bought it there were already a few small pulls but it was the last one.  I just really love the scarf.  You can't notice the damage when worn but it's just so sickening when you've only worn something once.  I also paid £206 which is more than on the McQueen website, so it wasn't cheap!



Good for you! I was about to suggest the same thing.  At least you can compare it to the one from the McQueen website. If you cannot return it - you may be able to recoup some $$ on the evilbay. Someone might buy it... even with flaws.

But good luck and I hope you're able to return it or at least get store credit!

I also don't know about smoother silk... all mine seem so delicate and I'm careful about putting on and taking off jewelry and such. Plus keep them away from my cats. LOL!


----------



## honeybunch

^^Thank you all for your comments and support.  I feel very reassured now!  MJ - yes, this scarf is less textured than my classic ones.  The silk just looks very smooth and does feel softer and it is definitely more delicate.  I am still within the 7 days return policy for Harvey Nichols so I'm sure they will be okay about taking it back.  The only problem is - very often the McQueen website sells out of stock and they are unable to fulfil your order - you often receive an email a few days later.  So I'll hang on to this scarf a little longer I think!


----------



## azureartist

^^
I would check your credit card online. Sometimes it shows a "pending charge" of $2 or something like that before it gets fully processed. Once charged - you're there!


----------



## honeybunch

^^That's a great tip - thank you!  How many days does it normally take for them to confirm the stock?


----------



## azureartist

^^
If you look on this thread - starting at around post #106 - it looks like  a couple of days or so. Don't know about the UK site though.
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/alexander-mcqueen-boutiques-40-spring-sale-685015-8.html


----------



## *MJ*

Yes!!! My latest scarf order went through!!!


----------



## honeybunch

Does the website normally send a tracking number? I've had a confirmation of dispatch but no tracking info!


----------



## *MJ*

^^I receive a UPS shipping notification within a couple of days. It's directly from UPS though, not the McQ site.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Black & Gold McQueen scarf -- from the fringe, I'm assuming pashmina? $275

Same for White & Blue skulls


----------



## redvelvetloubie

I got my red with pink skull chiffon scarf at Neiman Marcus for $197 (40% off) last May 31. I can't wait to wear it with plain white T's!


----------



## honeybunch

You'll never guess what.  I received the floral skull scarf from the McQueen website.  It looked perfect at first but on closer inspection I saw some damage to the silk.  I really can't explain it, it's like the silk has got caught in something and it had actually made a bit of a hole in two places.  I am devastated as I love the scarf so much.  I emailed CS but no response so far.  I would like a replacement just to give it one last shot but I'm sure these scarves will sell out before I can get an exchange.  Too bad I already returned the one to HN as I don't think that was as bad as this.


----------



## *MJ*

honeybunch said:


> You'll never guess what.  I received the floral skull scarf from the McQueen website.  It looked perfect at first but on closer inspection I saw some damage to the silk.  I really can't explain it, it's like the silk has got caught in something and it had actually made a bit of a hole in two places.  I am devastated as I love the scarf so much.  I emailed CS but no response so far.  I would like a replacement just to give it one last shot but I'm sure these scarves will sell out before I can get an exchange.  Too bad I already returned the one to HN as I don't think that was as bad as this.



I'm so sorry to hear this!! Unfortunately, CS for the Mcqueen site is not very good. I've had an issue, and have left messages, and emails, and have not been contacted back!! I hope your experience is better than mine!


----------



## honeybunch

This is what I feared and also what I've experienced with them before. I think I will phone them. They can't ignore phone calls!


----------



## *MJ*

Unfortunately, the phone number prompts you to leave a message. You can't get a human on the line. :censor:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

honeybunch said:


> This is what I feared and also what I've experienced with them before. I think I will phone them. *They can't ignore phone calls*!



oh yes they can!!!!

After two weeks with no response, my solution was to have Amex contact them -- they called me AS SOON AS Amex held the money.


----------



## smallfry

redvelvetloubie said:


> I got my red with pink skull chiffon scarf at Neiman Marcus for $197 (40% off) last May 31. I can't wait to wear it with plain white T's!



Sounds beautiful and a great price, too!  Enjoy it!


----------



## smallfry

honeybunch said:


> You'll never guess what.  I received the floral skull scarf from the McQueen website.  It looked perfect at first but on closer inspection I saw some damage to the silk.  I really can't explain it, it's like the silk has got caught in something and it had actually made a bit of a hole in two places.  I am devastated as I love the scarf so much.  I emailed CS but no response so far.  I would like a replacement just to give it one last shot but I'm sure these scarves will sell out before I can get an exchange.  Too bad I already returned the one to HN as I don't think that was as bad as this.



Hopefully, the third time will be the charm, as they say  

Good luck!!


----------



## azureartist

honeybunch said:


> You'll never guess what.  I received the floral skull scarf from the McQueen website.  It looked perfect at first but on closer inspection I saw some damage to the silk.  I really can't explain it, it's like the silk has got caught in something and it had actually made a bit of a hole in two places.  I am devastated as I love the scarf so much.  I emailed CS but no response so far.  I would like a replacement just to give it one last shot but I'm sure these scarves will sell out before I can get an exchange.  Too bad I already returned the one to HN as I don't think that was as bad as this.



Oh *Honeybunch*! That's horrible! I hope they can make it right!!!

One of my snake leopard scarves has a few holes in it.  I wore it only one time and discovered on the second wearing. I don't know if it came like that or if it was damaged by some moths in my home. I freaked and put all my scarves in the freezer to kill them just in case. I bought it a long time ago and could not return it. But the good thing is I'm more rugged with this scarf!

BTW - that's a beautiful scarf!  I hope you get it resolved!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

smallfry said:


> Sounds beautiful and a great price, too!  Enjoy it!



Thank you! Hope you can find a good deal! Happy shopping!


----------



## azureartist

redvelvetloubie said:


> I got my red with pink skull chiffon scarf at Neiman Marcus for $197 (40% off) last May 31. I can't wait to wear it with plain white T's!



Please post pics when she comes! Sounds so feminine!


----------



## *MJ*

My fuchsia and black scarf from the website arrived! Great price...$160...and a gorgeous scarf!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

*MJ* said:


> My fuchsia and black scarf from the website arrived! Great price...$160...and a gorgeous scarf!!



it IS beautiful and you're on a roll!! Congrats!!


----------



## *MJ*

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> it IS beautiful and you're on a roll!! Congrats!!



Thanks *A*!!! 

I was feeling blah, so this definitely brightened my day!!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

azureartist said:


> Please post pics when she comes! Sounds so feminine!



Sorry I didn't have a picture of the scarf by itself...I also bought the AMQ jacket bootie!


----------



## honeybunch

I love those booties! Where did you get them?


----------



## honeybunch

azureartist said:


> Oh *Honeybunch*! That's horrible! I hope they can make it right!!!
> 
> One of my snake leopard scarves has a few holes in it.  I wore it only one time and discovered on the second wearing. I don't know if it came like that or if it was damaged by some moths in my home. I freaked and put all my scarves in the freezer to kill them just in case. I bought it a long time ago and could not return it. But the good thing is I'm more rugged with this scarf!
> 
> BTW - that's a beautiful scarf!  I hope you get it resolved!



Thank you! I'm wondering whether to just post it back at my own expense and request an exchange? Might be quicker and easier. 

MJ - they must have changed the CS. I haven't bought from the website for over a year and you used to be able to speak to someone every time you rang.  Would it be a different CS for the US?  By the way, your pink scarf is gorg!


----------



## icecreamom

*MJ* said:


> My fuchsia and black scarf from the website arrived! Great price...$160...and a gorgeous scarf!!


 
Wow! I love this one...!!! Great color, even greater price!


----------



## *MJ*

icecreamom said:


> Wow! I love this one...!!! Great color, even greater price!



Thanks *icecreammom*!!!


----------



## *MJ*

honeybunch said:


> Thank you! I'm wondering whether to just post it back at my own expense and request an exchange? Might be quicker and easier.
> 
> MJ - they must have changed the CS. I haven't bought from the website for over a year and you used to be able to speak to someone every time you rang.  Would it be a different CS for the US?  By the way, your pink scarf is gorg!



Yes Honeybunch, even my SA at the LV boutique is pretty embarrassed at how bad online CS has gotten. I can't believe that with a premiere design house such as Alexander McQueen, that you can't even speak to a person, and no one ever follows up. 

On another note, the fuchsia scarf is amazing, and thank you for the kind comment!!


----------



## honeybunch

^^You're welcome. It really is lovely.  

Well I must have been very lucky as I rang CS and got through first time!  They weren't exactly apologetic when I explained about the scarf but they told me to send it back (at my own expense, mind) and they would exchange it.


----------



## *MJ*

honeybunch said:


> ^^You're welcome. It really is lovely.
> 
> Well I must have been very lucky as I rang CS and got through first time!  They weren't exactly apologetic when I explained about the scarf but they told me to send it back (at my own expense, mind) and they would exchange it.



I'm glad to hear they are taking it back! 

Could you share the CS number you called?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Just a PSA, there are some beautiful McQ scarves on sale at Saks website. I am thinking about adding a lighter color to my wardrobe for summer.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

honeybunch said:


> I love those booties! Where did you get them?



At Neiman, it's still on sale!


----------



## carlinha

*MJ* said:


> My fuchsia and black scarf from the website arrived! Great price...$160...and a gorgeous scarf!!


 

congrats *MJ*!  gorgeous color!


----------



## *MJ*

carlinha said:


> congrats *MJ*!  gorgeous color!



Thanks *Carla*!!  It's so much brighter that I'm used to wearing!! I need to figure out what to pair it with!!


----------



## nwhite

*MJ* said:


> My fuchsia and black scarf from the website arrived! Great price...$160...and a gorgeous scarf!!



Wow, I love it! Such a gorgeous color! What a DEAL too!!


----------



## *MJ*

nwhite said:


> Wow, I love it! Such a gorgeous color! What a DEAL too!!



Thanks *nwhite*!! 
It's definitely a bright, happy color!!  I couldn't resist the bargain either!!


----------



## honeybunch

*MJ* said:


> I'm glad to hear they are taking it back!
> 
> Could you share the CS number you called?


 

Sorry for the late reply.  I dialled an 0800 number that was on the invoice that came with my scarf.  Unfortunately, I returned the invoice along with the scarf and I expected to be able to access the same number on the website but I can't find it.  I will have to see if I can find it in my phone history.


----------



## *MJ*

honeybunch said:


> Sorry for the late reply.  I dialled an 0800 number that was on the invoice that came with my scarf.  Unfortunately, I returned the invoice along with the scarf and I expected to be able to access the same number on the website but I can't find it.  I will have to see if I can find it in my phone history.



Thanks honeybunch!! I'll have to check my invoice and see if there is the same number to try!


----------



## honeybunch

Well, I returned the damaged scarf to the website and they're sending me out another.  Wish I'd just got a refund now.  I fear this type of silk is just too delicate to be worn.  My classic skull scarves seem to be indestructible compared to this one.  This type of material just seems to snag so easily. What are your thoughts ladies?

I'm loving the leopard scarves/pashminas that have just come out.  They are very highly priced though!


----------



## smallfry

honeybunch said:


> Well, I returned the damaged scarf to the website and they're sending me out another.  Wish I'd just got a refund now.  I fear this type of silk is just too delicate to be worn.  My classic skull scarves seem to be indestructible compared to this one.  This type of material just seems to snag so easily. What are your thoughts ladies?
> 
> I'm loving the leopard scarves/pashminas that have just come out.  They are very highly priced though!



I actually find my classic skull scarves to be very delicate.


----------



## honeybunch

smallfry said:


> I actually find my classic skull scarves to be very delicate.


 
I do know what you mean.  They are very delicate, I agree.  I catch mine all the time on jewellery, my finger nails, etc.  They pull really easily, but if you stretch the fabric out, the pulls just straighten out and disappear.  With this smoother silk that the floral skull scarf is made from, this doesn't happen.  The pull remains and looks unsightly, so I'm wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## carlinha

honeybunch said:


> Well, I returned the damaged scarf to the website and they're sending me out another.  Wish I'd just got a refund now.  I fear this type of silk is just too delicate to be worn.  My classic skull scarves seem to be indestructible compared to this one.  This type of material just seems to snag so easily. What are your thoughts ladies?
> 
> I'm loving the leopard scarves/pashminas that have just come out.  They are very highly priced though!



i agree the material is so delicate!  i take very great care not to touch them excessively, otherwise i fear i would snag it.


----------



## dcblam

ENABLE ALERT......

God Save McQueen scarf, Red-White-Blue, large stole size, on sale at YOOX:
From 2009, I believe....

http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/ALEX.../1/cod10/46208811MM/sts/sr_accessorieswomen80

Nabbed one for myself....any other takers????


----------



## m-s-m-d

*MJ* said:


> My fuchsia and black scarf from the website arrived! Great price...$160...and a gorgeous scarf!!


 
Ohh I'm happy to find this thread!
Love the fushia scarf MJ! And what I great price! Sucks for me, I can't order online bec I'm in Canada, however their Online assistance were so quick to reply to my email and gave me phone numbers for the US stores.

Got a scarf from RDC, not a great price as MJ's tho. Can't wait to receive it!http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...9F07CBE7910969DE0.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=101


----------



## *MJ*

m-s-m-d said:


> Ohh I'm happy to find this thread!
> Love the fushia scarf MJ! And what I great price! Sucks for me, I can't order online bec I'm in Canada, however their Online assistance were so quick to reply to my email and gave me phone numbers for the US stores.
> 
> Got a scarf from RDC, not a great price as MJ's tho. Can't wait to receive it!http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...9F07CBE7910969DE0.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=101



Thanks *m-s-m-d*!!  
Your scarf is gorgeous!!! Can wait to see pics when it arrives!!


----------



## honeybunch

How long does it normally take for the website to process a refund?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

honeybunch said:


> How long does it normally take for the website to process a refund?



I waited for almost a month and when they still hadn't processed it, I contacted Amex and they dealt with it. Good luck!  Their customer service isn't the best I've ever seen


----------



## honeybunch

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I waited for almost a month and when they still hadn't processed it, I contacted Amex and they dealt with it. Good luck!  Their customer service isn't the best I've ever seen


 
Oh no, this doesn't sound good.  I already sent them an email a few days ago but they didn't reply.  They were pretty good at sending a replacement scarf when the first one was faulty but I can see me waiting a while to get my refund.


----------



## honeybunch

Just checked my bank account and the refund has gone in.  I don't understand why they didn't send an email confirming the refund.  I seem to remember they didn't send one last time I returned something.  Shocking CS!


----------



## roses5682

Ordered my first Mcqueen scarf and its on its way. I'm so excited to be a part of the club. Its an Aqua and Ivy rose print silk scarf. I'll post pictures when it arrives


----------



## nwhite

^ Congrats! Please do!  I hope to be part of the club very soon.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

roses5682 said:


> Ordered my first Mcqueen scarf and its on its way. I'm so excited to be a part of the club. Its an Aqua and Ivy rose print silk scarf. I'll post pictures when it arrives


 
Sounds beautiful, can't wait to see pics.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.flannelsfashion.com/Clea.../10175/n/McQ-silk-McQ-logo-collage-scarf.aspx

http://www.oki-ni.com/invt/am0828ivy

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...blue-fuchsia_485-2000084-1106403Q012BLUFUCSH/

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...rf-green-cream_485-2000084-1106403Q012GRNCRM/

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/uk/en/shop/Womenswear/Shop/Sale/Sale-Silks/P-KOI-SILK-SCARF.aspx

Thought i'd post my collection of AMQ scarves. Think i'm a bit addicted, even bought the mens powder skull because i loved it so much. Its a bit different to the regular skull scarves.


----------



## Livia1

roses5682 said:


> Ordered my first Mcqueen scarf and its on its way. I'm so excited to be a part of the club. Its an Aqua and Ivy rose print silk scarf. I'll post pictures when it arrives



Oh, that sounds so pretty.
Do post pics.


----------



## authenticplease

I have a Koi Pashmina scarf on the way.....so excited, this is my first AMcQ scarf


----------



## *MJ*

authenticplease said:


> I have a Koi Pashmina scarf on the way.....so excited, this is my first AMcQ scarf



Congrats!!! It won't be your last McQ scarf!!!


----------



## *MJ*

gunsandbanjos said:


> http://www.flannelsfashion.com/Clea.../10175/n/McQ-silk-McQ-logo-collage-scarf.aspx
> 
> http://www.oki-ni.com/invt/am0828ivy
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...blue-fuchsia_485-2000084-1106403Q012BLUFUCSH/
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...rf-green-cream_485-2000084-1106403Q012GRNCRM/
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/uk/en/shop/Womenswear/Shop/Sale/Sale-Silks/P-KOI-SILK-SCARF.aspx
> 
> Thought i'd post my collection of AMQ scarves. Think i'm a bit addicted, even bought the mens powder skull because i loved it so much. Its a bit different to the regular skull scarves.



Beautiful collection!!  You know which is my favorite... 
And I still wish for it...


----------



## xoxmisscourtney

How about this scarf?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Authentic-A...arves_Wraps&hash=item2565ddc4e6#ht_2918wt_956

Sorry I realized I posted this in the wrong thread. I can't figure out how to delete it.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

I got the black and white skull scarf a couple of months ago and love it.  Wish I could wear it more to work, but I work in a very corporate office.  Been thinking about getting the God Save Mcqueen scarf next!


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Black with red skull scarf on sale for $202 on zappos! Just saw it there a minute ago! Only 1 left...not too fond of the color for myself but for you others...go snatch it up!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

gunsandbanjos said:


> http://www.flannelsfashion.com/Clea.../10175/n/McQ-silk-McQ-logo-collage-scarf.aspx
> 
> http://www.oki-ni.com/invt/am0828ivy
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...blue-fuchsia_485-2000084-1106403Q012BLUFUCSH/
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...rf-green-cream_485-2000084-1106403Q012GRNCRM/
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/uk/en/shop/Womenswear/Shop/Sale/Sale-Silks/P-KOI-SILK-SCARF.aspx
> 
> Thought i'd post my collection of AMQ scarves. Think i'm a bit addicted, even bought the mens powder skull because i loved it so much. Its a bit different to the regular skull scarves.


 
I can see why you purchased that powder skull scarf. Absolutely gorgeous. I really love the Koi one too!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

sedatedrainbow said:


> I can see why you purchased that powder skull scarf. Absolutely gorgeous. I really love the Koi one too!


 
Thanks. Only thing with the powder skull is that it is not the same material as the regular silk scarves and doesnt drape as nicely.


----------



## NYCBelle

Got my first McQueen scarf today from Zappos. I love it!!! It is from the God Save McQueen collection. It was 55% off. Got it for $267 down from $595

Next up is a skull scarf lol I couldn't pass up this God Save McQueen collection for such a good deal.

It's so big I had to take a pic of it on the floor lol


----------



## Izzy's Mom

NYCBelle said:


> Got my first McQueen scarf today from Zappos. I love it!!! It is from the God Save McQueen collection. It was 55% off. Got it for $267 down from $595
> 
> Next up is a skull scarf lol I couldn't pass up this God Save McQueen collection for such a good deal.
> 
> It's so big I had to take a pic of it on the floor lol



Love it! Got the same on last month during the McQ online sale.


----------



## NYCBelle

Izzy's Mom said:


> Love it! Got the same on last month during the McQ online sale.




Thank you!!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

NYCBelle said:


> Got my first McQueen scarf today from Zappos. I love it!!! It is from the God Save McQueen collection. It was 55% off. Got it for $267 down from $595
> 
> Next up is a skull scarf lol I couldn't pass up this God Save McQueen collection for such a good deal.
> 
> It's so big I had to take a pic of it on the floor lol


 

We are scarf twins lol!! I also got my scarf from Zappos.com.  See attached my pics (sorry for the background bathroom shot).  I wasn't expecting it to be soooooo big and long.  I'm 5'9 and as you see it covers almost half my body, lol.  Can't wait to wear it!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Purse Freak 323 said:


> We are scarf twins lol!! I also got my scarf from Zappos.com.  See attached my pics (sorry for the background bathroom shot).  I wasn't expecting it to be soooooo big and long.  I'm 5'9 and as you see it covers almost half my body, lol.  Can't wait to wear it!!!



woohoo!!! i've been looking at Wendy's Lookbook scarf video to see the many different ways to tie it.  Love it!


----------



## carport

There is a UK seller offering this scarf in both black and white -- can't imagine that these are being knocked off:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180703733733&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Purse Freak 323

NYCBelle said:


> woohoo!!! i've been looking at Wendy's Lookbook scarf video to see the many different ways to tie it.  Love it!




 What's the Wendy cookbook?


----------



## carport

Purse Freak 323 said:


> What's the Wendy cookbook?



A very well produced video by a TPF member that shows 25 ways to tie a scarf.


----------



## Brittany515

such an amazing video!!  gonna experiment with the different ways to wear a scarf when my McQueen exhibit scarf arrives  yay


----------



## butterfly_baby

i got my scarf 2 days ago and love it )) sooo glad i purchased it, it's such a classic piece.

i still dont know how to post pictures, it somehow won't work :s
here's the post on my blog
http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/god-save-mcqueen-silk-skull-scarf.html

hope you like it


----------



## butterfly_baby

butterfly_baby said:


> i got my scarf 2 days ago and love it )) sooo glad i purchased it, it's such a classic piece.
> 
> i still dont know how to post pictures, it somehow won't work :s
> here's the post on my blog
> http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/god-save-mcqueen-silk-skull-scarf.html
> 
> hope you like it


oh, figured out how to post pix 







http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/god-save-mcqueen-silk-skull-scarf.html


----------



## Purse Freak 323

carport said:


> A very well produced video by a TPF member that shows 25 ways to tie a scarf.



Thanks! I just watched the video. It's amazing how you can tie scarves different ways! I usually drape them over my shoulders.


----------



## NYCBelle

Purse Freak 323 said:


> What's the Wendy cookbook?



she is a fashion blogger and tpf member.

www.wendyslookbook.com


----------



## Sappho

I love the scarf video! She is so damn cute and the scarf looks are all so nice!


----------



## NYCBelle

Sappho said:


> I love the scarf video! She is so damn cute and the scarf looks are all so nice!



Yes she has a great blog and she is a tpf member as well


----------



## NYCBelle

butterfly_baby said:


> oh, figured out how to post pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/god-save-mcqueen-silk-skull-scarf.html



wow! love the purple!! I don't know if i just get the basic black and white or a color one...


----------



## bebejay03

I bought a McQueen scarf from Neiman Marcus  it's the black/ivory color. However, when comparing to my friend that bought her Mcqueen scarf from Holt Renfrew ( it's like a neiman, nordstrom, etc but in Canada ) her scarf is a lot tougher in material ( my friends is also silk) and the one I got from NM is a smoother silk. Can someone help/explain the difference?


----------



## carport

bebejay03 said:


> I bought a McQueen scarf from Neiman Marcus  it's the black/ivory color. However, when comparing to my friend that bought her Mcqueen scarf from Holt Renfrew ( it's like a neiman, nordstrom, etc but in Canada ) her scarf is a lot tougher in material ( my friends is also silk) and the one I got from NM is a smoother silk. Can someone help/explain the difference?



I recently got a skull scarf as a gift. Its silk is textured and slightly rough compared to the two smooth silk chiffon skull scarves that I own. I asked my SA about it, and here's what she said:

"_Most of our skull scarves are a roughly woven silk, not a silk chiffon (Although, we will make silk chiffon skull scarves from time to time). The lighter colors make the rough weave more obvious to the eye. We just received two new editions last week (a white with lavender skulls and a grey with black skulls)--both are very rough, but definitely 100% silk. Recently we started making 100% cotton versions that are about the size of the Met scarf you bought...perfect for a wrap or even a sarong. We're carrying one in store that is green with pink skulls.

To answer your question, there is a slight change in the weave, but not in the silk. To ensure quality, always buy from an Alexander McQueen boutique or a trusted vendor--Zappos, Neimans, Net-a-Porter, Nordstrom, Saks, etc._ "

Also, there was a discussion on this thread about issues with different textures of silk on the skull scarves a couple months ago.

FWIW, I have found the sheer, smooth, silk chiffon to be quite durable given its whisper-light constitution. Obviously, it has to be treated with care. But mine have survived some damaging encounters without a problem. I definitely prefer the silk chiffon ... it feels so wonderful and elegant to me -- although all the other silks, plus the modal jersey scarves and the cashmere blend pashminas are truly fabulous.


----------



## butterfly_baby

here's another outfit with the scarf 






Xxxx


----------



## its4tina

I just received my silk chiffon leopard scarf from Saks.  It's lovely!!!


----------



## Brittany515

its4tina said:


> I just received my silk chiffon leopard scarf from Saks. It's lovely!!!


 i wanna see


----------



## nwhite

Let's see some more scarf pics ladies!!!


----------



## its4tina

I will try to style the leopard one and post a pic soon.   It's a lot bigger than the skull scarves so I am not used to working with the "extra" fabric.


----------



## caitle

Hey all, I have the black with white skulls chiffon scarf... Do you think I could justify getting this one as well? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164749

I thought since this one is silk/cashmere and isn't sheer, and is different shades of grey on each side it is quite different and therefore I could get it as well?? 
(I wear the b&w one quite a lot!)


----------



## jamamcg

This is my Alexander McQueen scarf collection


----------



## authenticplease

^^What a stunning collection!!


----------



## Mattgh

caitle said:


> Hey all, I have the black with white skulls chiffon scarf... Do you think I could justify getting this one as well? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164749
> 
> I thought since this one is silk/cashmere and isn't sheer, and is different shades of grey on each side it is quite different and therefore I could get it as well??
> (I wear the b&w one quite a lot!)



I definitely think you could justify getting the silk/cashmere mix, I was thinking of adding one to my collection, they wear so well when I have tried one on, and a bit warmer for the coming winter.


----------



## Brittany515

jamamcg said:


> This is my Alexander McQueen scarf collection



your collection is STUNNING


----------



## Binkysmom

Just ordered my first McQueen from Zappos! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## jamamcg

Binkysmom said:


> Just ordered my first McQueen from Zappos! Can't wait to get it.




OOOH what did you order


----------



## jamamcg

authenticplease said:


> ^^What a stunning collection!!





Brittany515 said:


> your collection is STUNNING




Thank you very much, sadly I only wear the blue with red potato print skulls as i'm too scared to wear any of the others as i don't want to ruin them. and ive only worn the Celtic dog knit one once


----------



## Binkysmom

jamamcg said:


> OOOH what did you order


 
Just ordered this one.

http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-2656533010q9260-ivory-black


----------



## jamamcg

Binkysmom said:


> Just ordered this one.
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-2656533010q9260-ivory-black



Someone two years above me at uni created that print when they were interning at Alexander McQueen. Its such a nice print Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Binkysmom

jamamcg said:


> Someone two years above me at uni created that print when they were interning at Alexander McQueen. Its such a nice print Hope you enjoy it


 
small world! I love it, it's so unique.


----------



## carport

Binkysmom said:


> Just ordered this one.
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-2656533010q9260-ivory-black



The folklore scarf is beautiful! I have one, but it is 53 inches square (but no longer available on the McQueen site: http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...op/Sale/Sale-Silks/P-FOLKLORE-SILK-SCARF.aspx)

I love to tie it this way.


----------



## its4tina

Congrats to everyone on your new scarves.  I am slightly addicted to these babies because they are made in the perfect size and weight.  I just added two more taking me up to five.  I need to stop now!!!  

I am still on the fence about keeping the leopard scarf because it is a bigger fashion scarf.  I am having trouble making it work.  The skull size is just perfect to drape and throw on as I'm walking out the door to make any outfit pop, but I am not so good at making the bigger ones look good on my vertically challenged frame.


----------



## Brittany515

Binkysmom said:


> Just ordered this one.
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-2656533010q9260-ivory-black


 
SOOO pretty!!!


----------



## Brittany515

jamamcg said:


> Thank you very much, sadly I only wear the blue with red potato print skulls as i'm too scared to wear any of the others as i don't want to ruin them. and ive only worn the Celtic dog knit one once


 
I haven't worn my multi skull scarf yet either, don't feel bad haha :/


----------



## jamamcg

Brittany515 said:


> I haven't worn my multi skull scarf yet either, don't feel bad haha :/



HAHA I don't even touch my multi skull one i just keep it in a McQueen box I'm afraid that even looking at it will destroy it lol


----------



## carport

Brittany515 said:


> I haven't worn my multi skull scarf yet either, don't feel bad haha :/





jamamcg said:


> HAHA I don't even touch my multi skull one i just keep it in a McQueen box I'm afraid that even looking at it will destroy it lol



Why not wear them? You'll feel fabulous, look terrific, and make an impression on the world! C'mon ladies, that's what they're made for!


----------



## jamamcg

carport said:


> Why not wear them? You'll feel fabulous, look terrific, and make an impression on the world! C'mon ladies, that's what they're made for!



As I'm a guy I feel I cannot pull off the chiffon scarves also the colours seem too feminine for me to wear but I do understand that they should be worn and enjoyed. I got the scarf because I collect McQueen and this is a piece of the company's history.


----------



## carport

jamamcg said:


> As I'm a guy I feel I cannot pull off the chiffon scarves also the colours seem too feminine for me to wear but I do understand that they should be worn and enjoyed. I got the scarf because I collect McQueen and this is a piece of the company's history.



Sorry about my gender confusion. I'll bet there is a way to wear the scarf discreetly, mostly tucked in, if you ever wanted to. But I definitely understand collecting these works of art!


----------



## jamamcg

carport said:


> Sorry about my gender confusion. I'll bet there is a way to wear the scarf discreetly, mostly tucked in, if you ever wanted to. But I definitely understand collecting these works of art!



HAHA thats ok  it happens quite a lot i even got asked for modeling pics of a pair of McQueen runway shoes that I have which is also a work of art. I'll need to try on a classic scarf and see different ways to wear it that suit me, but for now i'll just stick with my cotton one.


----------



## Brittany515

jamamcg said:


> As I'm a guy I feel I cannot pull off the chiffon scarves also the colours seem too feminine for me to wear but I do understand that they should be worn and enjoyed. I got the scarf because I collect McQueen and this is a piece of the company's history.



well I'm sure you can rock anything,,, and wear it proudly,


----------



## Brittany515

carport said:


> Why not wear them? You'll feel fabulous, look terrific, and make an impression on the world! C'mon ladies, that's what they're made for!



oh, i'll wear it soon enough,, trust me  haha


----------



## jamamcg

Brittany515 said:


> well I'm sure you can rock anything,,, and wear it proudly,




Thank you. You are very kind


----------



## Chanel 0407

I think I will wear my today.


----------



## chichiemma

i bought my 10th one at the weekend


----------



## lola73

chichiemma said:


> i bought my 10th one at the weekend



Lucky you chichiemma! Tell what you've got or better again - show us some piccies?


----------



## Brittany515

chichiemma said:


> i bought my 10th one at the weekend



I would love to see them all


----------



## lola73

Just wondering if anyone knows whether the multi-skulls scarf that was made to commemorate the Savage Beauty exhibition has been faked? Would really appreciate any info. Thanks.


----------



## jamamcg

lola73 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows whether the multi-skulls scarf that was made to commemorate the Savage Beauty exhibition has been faked? Would really appreciate any info. Thanks.



I wouldn't think that it would be faked as it is a lot more complicated pattern to copy due to the tiny details within the skulls. But I have seen some on eBay when they first came out for about half the price which I found quite odd but I don't think they were fake. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## lola73

jamamcg said:


> I wouldn't think that it would be faked as it is a lot more complicated pattern to copy due to the tiny details within the skulls. But I have seen some on eBay when they first came out for about half the price which I found quite odd but I don't think they were fake.
> Hope that helps.



That does help, jamamcg. Thank you!


----------



## Jeanxy

butterfly_baby said:


> i got my scarf 2 days ago and love it )) sooo glad i purchased it, it's such a classic piece.
> 
> i still dont know how to post pictures, it somehow won't work :s
> here's the post on my blog
> http://melovebutterflies.blogspot.com/2011/08/god-save-mcqueen-silk-skull-scarf.html
> 
> hope you like it




Love the pics! My bf just totally surprised me with the exact same scarf for my birthday! It is such a great scarf and I'm obsessed with it! It is my first Alexander McQueen scarf and I think he may have created a monster... LOL  I really do love the purple colour! I think it makes any outfit pop


----------



## Beriloffun

Quick question for you ladies! So I love wearing my skull scarf, however, whenever I wear it in windy weather, it gets undone very quickly (bc its very light weight) and I end up looking like a mess. Does anyone tie it a special way in order to prevent this?


----------



## bubblez17

Hey! Just wondering if any of you could help me out. I'm looking to purchase my very first Mcqueen scarf and I found one on ebay that I really like, but I don't know if it's authentic. If any of you could take a look and let me know what you think, that would be great! 

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/310330962762...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2081wt_1002


----------



## *MJ*

bubblez17 said:


> Hey! Just wondering if any of you could help me out. I'm looking to purchase my very first Mcqueen scarf and I found one on ebay that I really like, but I don't know if it's authentic. If any of you could take a look and let me know what you think, that would be great!
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/310330962762...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2081wt_1002



Gorgeous scarf!! And she's a reputable seller!!


----------



## bubblez17

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous scarf!! And she's a reputable seller!!



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## *MJ*

bubblez17 said:


> Thank you so much for your help!



You're welcome!! 

Please post pics if you decide to get it!!


----------



## lola73

Beriloffun said:


> Quick question for you ladies! So I love wearing my skull scarf, however, whenever I wear it in windy weather, it gets undone very quickly (bc its very light weight) and I end up looking like a mess. Does anyone tie it a special way in order to prevent this?


 
Have you ever tried a scarf-ring?  That might help, although I agree that the lightweight silk skull scarves can be hard to keep in place.  I sometimes tie a loose knot in each hanging end and that can help to keep it in place.


----------



## sweetbubble

This may come a little late, but I love my skull scarf so much!

<a rel="nofollow" href="http://elodiebubble.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/mcqueen1.jpg" target="_blank">http://elodiebubble.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/mcqueen1.jpg</a>


----------



## sweetbubble

Oops, sorry about the last post, not very good with uploading pics.
Here we go again,


----------



## nwhite

sweetbubble said:


> Oops, sorry about the last post, not very good with uploading pics.
> Here we go again,



Love it!!


----------



## azureartist

sweetbubble said:


> Oops, sorry about the last post, not very good with uploading pics.
> Here we go again,



Beautiful! It glows!


----------



## Missrocks

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Black with red skull scarf on sale for $202 on zappos! Just saw it there a minute ago! Only 1 left...not too fond of the color for myself but for you others...go snatch it up!



Arrggh...I can't believe I missed this. I need this scarf to complete the outfit I want to wear this coming weekend and this combo appears to be sold out everywhere! If anyone has any leads before this coming Friday, please let me know....full price is ok too.


----------



## mona_danya

I found this today and she had to come home with me...


----------



## azureartist

mona_danya said:


> I found this today and she had to come home with me...



Really really beautiful! I want one!


----------



## dee-lovely

mona_danya said:


> I found this today and she had to come home with me...



Nice score, that is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kathleen37

Really lovely - so glad they re-released them. The new colours are beautiful too!! I love my leopard pash!!!


----------



## mona_danya

Thanks guys...it's well worth the investment!


----------



## lola73

Beautiful! Lucky you. It's really lovely.


----------



## Munchkinxx

Is this fake?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Alexande...AU_Women_Accessories&var=&hash=item641fe796ea


----------



## *MJ*

Munchkinxx said:


> Is this fake?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Alexande...AU_Women_Accessories&var=&hash=item641fe796ea



Yes, that is a fake.


----------



## Munchkinxx

*MJ* said:


> Yes, that is a fake.



Thanks, thought so!


----------



## Munchkinxx

Does anyone know where I can get one at the cheapest price which ships international?


----------



## marui

Hi everyone!
could you please look at this 2 scarves from zappos and tell me if you have any knowledge of mcqueen making scarves like the black one? it really looks like a fake to me.
I own about 10 mcqueen scarves, all authentic. For me, the ultimate creteria to spot a fake is the aspect of the silk (it's even more obvious when you touch it of course). the red scarf is exactly the type of silk I'm used to with mcqueen scarves, heavy chiffon silk but the second scarf seems different, almost like the fake you find on ebay...

I just received a mcqueen scarf I bought from ebay in which the silk looks like the second photo (but in burgundy and gold color). So I'm wondering if that's a fake(the tag looks authentic...) or if Mcqueen made 2 different types of silk scarves...
http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-skull-scarf-dark-red-navy
http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-skull-scarf-black

It would be weird of zappos to sell authentic and fakes at the same time right?


Thanks!


----------



## annmac

I'm getting mine tomorrow!!!


----------



## dee-lovely

Beriloffun said:


> Quick question for you ladies! So I love wearing my skull scarf, however, whenever I wear it in windy weather, it gets undone very quickly (bc its very light weight) and I end up looking like a mess. Does anyone tie it a special way in order to prevent this?


i have had the same problem and i have a little more luck if i knot it (so that it forms one giant circle like an infinity scarf) and then loop it around my neck so that the small knot is hidden in the back.  hope that helps!


----------



## tea_el

mona_danya said:


> I found this today and she had to come home with me...


That is gorgeous! So jealous! Just bought the velvet skull scarf and its amazing


----------



## sillywahine

marui said:


> Hi everyone!
> could you please look at this 2 scarves from zappos and tell me if you have any knowledge of mcqueen making scarves like the black one? it really looks like a fake to me.
> I own about 10 mcqueen scarves, all authentic. For me, the ultimate creteria to spot a fake is the aspect of the silk (it's even more obvious when you touch it of course). the red scarf is exactly the type of silk I'm used to with mcqueen scarves, heavy chiffon silk but the second scarf seems different, almost like the fake you find on ebay...
> 
> I just received a mcqueen scarf I bought from ebay in which the silk looks like the second photo (but in burgundy and gold color). So I'm wondering if that's a fake(the tag looks authentic...) or if Mcqueen made 2 different types of silk scarves...
> http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-skull-scarf-dark-red-navy
> http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-skull-scarf-black
> 
> It would be weird of zappos to sell authentic and fakes at the same time right?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
I honestly think you have nothing to worry about 
Zappos is a very reputable online store.


----------



## carport

marui said:


> Hi everyone!
> could you please look at this 2 scarves from zappos and tell me if you have any knowledge of mcqueen making scarves like the black one? it really looks like a fake to me.
> I own about 10 mcqueen scarves, all authentic. For me, the ultimate creteria to spot a fake is the aspect of the silk (it's even more obvious when you touch it of course). the red scarf is exactly the type of silk I'm used to with mcqueen scarves, heavy chiffon silk but the second scarf seems different, almost like the fake you find on ebay...
> 
> I just received a mcqueen scarf I bought from ebay in which the silk looks like the second photo (but in burgundy and gold color). So I'm wondering if that's a fake(the tag looks authentic...) or if Mcqueen made 2 different types of silk scarves...
> http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-skull-scarf-dark-red-navy
> http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-skull-scarf-black
> 
> It would be weird of zappos to sell authentic and fakes at the same time right?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi marui, I got a red silk scarf with navy skulls from zappos, and I was surprised at how different the silk is than my other skull scarves (and other McQueen non-skull scarves). I sent an email to my SA in Las Vegas, and she told me that the weave and appearance of the silk may change from season to season, but the quality remains the same, and as long as you buy from a reputable source (she named Neiman Marcus, Saks, net-a-porter, zappos, and others), you will receive genuine merchandise.

Although, I suppose that a clever, nasty employee could scam any one of the retailers and swap knock-offs for the genuine scarves ...


----------



## juneping

i'd like to share my mcqueen orange red pashmere scarf...


----------



## marui

Hi and thanks everyone!

@Carport : If you've been told that silk weave and appearance may change season to season I guess it's true but That much seems too much, it has nothing in common with usual mcqueen scarves in my opinion and that's a shame!  Anyway, I didn't like this particular silk, I so much prefer the usual one, I return the scarf back to the owner(ebay). I guess I'm gonna have to be even more careful now that I'm aware of this. Thanks!

@sillywahine : I didn't doubt about Zappos, it seems that there are two types of mcqueen skull scarves and Zappos sells both of them apparently...Thanks!


----------



## chichiemma

okay i'll post pictures of them when i get back from london!


----------



## medicbean

hey ladies, i was just wondering from your experiences - do the "fashion" scarves from the website go on sale? i want the goooorgeous leopard one and im not sure i can justify it as i want a classic black skulls one too!! ( and the leopard skull one is almost double the price)


----------



## carport

medicbean said:


> hey ladies, i was just wondering from your experiences - do the "fashion" scarves from the website go on sale? i want the goooorgeous leopard one and im not sure i can justify it as i want a classic black skulls one too!! ( and the leopard skull one is almost double the price)



Yes, the fashion scarves that haven't sold out do go on sale at the end of the season.


----------



## kiwishopper

Truely beautiful!! 



juneping said:


> i'd like to share my mcqueen orange red pashmere scarf...


----------



## icecreamom

Just added one more piece to my collection  should be coming on the mail soon!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

icecreamom said:


> Just added one more piece to my collection  should be coming on the mail soon!!!!



OOOH what did you get


----------



## icecreamom

jamamcg said:


> OOOH what did you get


 
Violet/Black Combo. I'll post pictures of my tiny-collection as soon as I get my shipment!


----------



## Minda

I am looking for the red scarf with black skull print in cashmere. Does anyone have it in this combo? Have you seen it online or in stores? I have looked at Net a porter, zappos and neiman but this combo is not available anywhere


----------



## carport

Minda said:


> I am looking for the red scarf with black skull print in cashmere. Does anyone have it in this combo? Have you seen it online or in stores? I have looked at Net a porter, zappos and neiman but this combo is not available anywhere



Different color combinations are regularly introduced, and they vary between retail outlets ... so your desired combination may appear some time soon (fingers crossed).

In the meantime, there's one in black with red skulls on the McQueen site.


----------



## chancy

Hi! I'm looking to purchase my first scar and can't decide between violet/black, black/grey or the classic black/white (all on neiman marcus' website). Does anyone know of the violet is a dark shade of purple or is it bright? I tend to wear a lot of black/dark colors. Please help me! Tia!!


----------



## Minda

Thanks for your reply carport. 

chancy - I LOVE the classic black/white as it would go with everything and that is the classic look, but the black/grey looks very subtle and sophisticated as well.....


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Hello.  This is my first scarf purchase.  I bought 3 from zappos.  Ivory with black skulls and 2 black with Ivory skulls.  They had 2 blacks/ivory combo and by the picture I couldn't tell what the diff was and decided to order both and when I received it I would return 1.

They are a bit diff in material.  Both says 100% silk but one is softer and the other has more of a line feel.  Like you can see the weaving.  Idk how to explain it.

The ivory/black is like the linen look 100% silk.

I was wondering which type of silk is more popular??  Thanks.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Here's a pic.  I hope you can see the details


----------



## Minda

^^^ Wow they are so different. I went to the Zappos site too and was wondering why they had 2 black/ivory combos too. If you look back a couple of pages on this thread - there is some discussion on the difference in textures for the silk chiffon. I don't know about popularity.... but keep the one with the texture you prefer or which will keep better in the long run?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I decided on the thicker one.  The color is a lot stronger too.  Plus it matches the ivory/black combo.  I bought 2 so that I can wear them together like wendy on her youtube vid (25 ways to wear a scarf).

I however have to return the ivory as there were two snags on both the left and right side from top to bottom.  Zappos did not have another one so I ordered from nordstroms.

Hopefully it will be the same fabric.


----------



## Minda

I just ordered the red with black skull print cashmere! Eagerly awaiting arrival.


----------



## carport

Minda said:


> I just ordered the red with black skull print cashmere! Eagerly awaiting arrival.



Good news! Where did you find it?


----------



## Minda

^^ Liberty UK

http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty//Red-Skull-Print-Scarf-Alexander-McQueen/64957


----------



## *MJ*

^^Gorgeous scarf!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## gina2328

tresjoliex said:


> I love the skull scarves. Do they ever hit sale? Even slightly?
> 
> What's your fav color combo?


 
Alexander McQueen scarves are on sale at Saks.com for 20% off Friends and Family today until 10/23.  Codes are on the home page, Friend9 and orders over $ 200 get free shipping with code SHIPSFA.


----------



## Lib

I work in such a podunk town, no one would ever recognize a designer anything. Everyone thinks my skull scarf is for Halloween!


----------



## *MJ*

I ordered a scarf from the Saks F&F sale...it will be here Saturday!!


----------



## Minda

What did you get MJ?


----------



## *MJ*

Minda said:


> What did you get MJ?



Hey Minda!! I got this one...


----------



## regeens

Congrats *MJ*!!!! That's a great deal! I also asked my SA about AMQ and he told me AMQ is excluded from the F&F. Guess it depends on the SA you talk to. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Minda

*MJ* said:


> Hey Minda!! I got this one...



Wow! Post modeling pics when it arrives please.


----------



## *MJ*

Minda said:


> Wow! Post modeling pics when it arrives please.



It should be here tomorrow...and I will then!!


----------



## *MJ*

regeens said:


> Congrats *MJ*!!!! That's a great deal! I also asked my SA about AMQ and he told me AMQ is excluded from the F&F. Guess it depends on the SA you talk to. Congrats!!!!



Thanks *regeens*!! 

I hadn't heard about AMQ being excluded, but I feel fortunate to have gotten this one with the discount!


----------



## shamrock0421

Awesome!
Can't wait for mod shots!
CONGRATS!!!!



*MJ* said:


> Hey Minda!! I got this one...


----------



## Brennamom

McQ isn't excluded from the sale.  The website specifically states it's eligible...


----------



## Brennamom

Brennamom said:


> McQ isn't excluded from the sale.  The website specifically states it's eligible...



I just got this one, the only iconic I said I'd own, since the colors are so dark...the website also has it in black/grey but I love this color combo..


----------



## *MJ*

shamrock0421 said:


> Awesome!
> Can't wait for mod shots!
> CONGRATS!!!!



Thanks *shamrock*!!  You look gorgeous in you avi BTW!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Brennamom said:


> I just got this one, the only iconic I said I'd own, since the colors are so dark...the website also has it in black/grey but I love this color combo..
> images.neimanmarcus.com/products/mh/NMD07JR_mh.jpg



Love this!!! Congrats *Brennamom*!!


----------



## Brennamom

*MJ* said:


> Love this!!! Congrats *Brennamom*!!



Thanks MJ!  I didn't even think McQ would be included, since it's "designer" but I was looking yesterday at the website and saw the "F&F eligible" and went  I wonder if they have the magenta/green?  Live Chat said NO ONE (stores or web) had it, but I called my local SFA this AM and the SA was able to see other stores with it in stock so she's having it sent to me for free.

Every time I say last one.....


----------



## kiwishopper

sigh I was too late, I'd love the purple and dark blue one but by the time I made up my mind it's all gone :< (sniff sniff)


----------



## Brennamom

kiwishopper said:


> sigh I was too late, I'd love the purple and dark blue one but by the time I made up my mind it's all gone :< (sniff sniff)



Can you call your local (or any) store?  They told me the SAME THING yesterday but the store could see stock they couldn't.  Good luck!


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you, Sweetie.
You obviously missed the freakin' super-sized blow up they did of the picture over on the Bal forum.
I had to beg Vlad to remove the post.

It was not so gorgeous.  
Have a great weekend and can't wait to see the fabu scarf!



*MJ* said:


> Thanks *shamrock*!!  You look gorgeous in you avi BTW!!!


----------



## *MJ*

shamrock0421 said:


> Thank you, Sweetie.
> You obviously missed the freakin' super-sized blow up they did of the picture over on the Bal forum.
> I had to beg Vlad to remove the post.
> 
> It was not so gorgeous.
> Have a great weekend and can't wait to see the fabu scarf!



How did I miss that?? And you could NEVER look anything but gorgeous babe!!! 

Hope you have a great weekend too!!


----------



## nobhill

I need to know if you think these are real before I buy them Please ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320777852991#ht_500wt_1085
Seller info
rakem09

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220876354385#ht_500wt_1085
Seller info
florstore2009

Thank you !


----------



## mlle vague

nobhill said:


> I need to know if you think these are real before I buy them Please ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320777852991#ht_500wt_1085
> Seller info
> rakem09
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220876354385#ht_500wt_1085
> Seller info
> florstore2009
> 
> Thank you !



I'm not an authenticator but IMO the second looks more likely to be authentic than the first for several reasons. I wouldn't buy from rakem09 - look at the number of MQ scarves she's selling, the low number of transactions, poor photo quality and there are a few other red flags for me.


----------



## *MJ*

nobhill said:


> I need to know if you think these are real before I buy them Please ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320777852991#ht_500wt_1085
> Seller info
> rakem09
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220876354385#ht_500wt_1085
> Seller info
> florstore2009
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !



Both are counterfeit IMO.


----------



## nobhill

Thanks !


----------



## *MJ*

nobhill said:


> Thanks !



Welcome!


----------



## shamrock0421

Tapping foot waiting impatiently for pictures.  


*MJ* said:


> How did I miss that?? And you could NEVER look anything but gorgeous babe!!!
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend too!!


----------



## anika01

Hi Ladies, 
i've always been lusting over an alexander mcqueen skull scarf.. 
i'm sure everybody here will say it's worth it! 

does anybody have a referral of ebay seller for authentic scarf? thanks a bunch! hoping i can get a scarf for this season!​


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

*MJ* said:


> Hey Minda!! I got this one...



This scarf is absolutely gorgeous.  I'm so upset that I didn't think to purchase one when I was in SAKS last week.  I've wanted one forever!  I don't think they're dated.  Especially since I keep spotting Kim K. in hers.


----------



## jamamcg

If anybody was still interested the Alexander McQueen store at Bicester village has the stone Angel scarf.


----------



## Kathleen37

jamamcg, do you know if the Bicester village outlet will do mail order at all? Funny, I was looking for the stone angels scarf at the outlet in Florence - they didn't have much of anything there, and not one scarf!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Can someone with a jersey and a silk one explain the difference?  I hear the silk ones are easy to damage.


----------



## jamamcg

Kathleen37 said:


> jamamcg, do you know if the Bicester village outlet will do mail order at all? Funny, I was looking for the stone angels scarf at the outlet in Florence - they didn't have much of anything there, and not one scarf!!



I don't know if they will do that, but I can give you their contact number 

01869243617 store hours are sunday 10 am - 7pm  monday - friday 10am-9pm

Hope you get it


----------



## anika01

Hi ladies! I just took the plunged and ordered my very first mcqueen scarf! It was 50% off in zappos! The dimension is 38x38 and it says in d website it's 100% silk..

So my question is, are these scarves warm enough? Or are they really just for light weather? I live in nyc  this is goin to be my very 1st silk scarf too!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

anika01 said:


> Hi ladies! I just took the plunged and ordered my very first mcqueen scarf! It was 50% off in zappos! The dimension is 38x38 and it says in d website it's 100% silk..
> 
> So my question is, are these scarves warm enough? Or are they really just for light weather? I live in nyc  this is goin to be my very 1st silk scarf too!



Congratulations!  I am sure that you will love it and find many uses for it.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Definitely my next purchase!!!  I'm surprised, as Bey never wears outfits that I like!!!


----------



## chubbymexp

anika01 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I just took the plunged and ordered my very first mcqueen scarf! It was 50% off in zappos! The dimension is 38x38 and it says in d website it's 100% silk..
> 
> So my question is, are these scarves warm enough? Or are they really just for light weather? I live in nyc  this is goin to be my very 1st silk scarf too!



Hi anika01, I also live in NYC, and have a few silk McQueen scarves. I've been wearing them recently with my puffer jacket, and it's warm enough for now. I wear my scarves more in the spring and fall, and they keep me warm. However, I don't think they're warm enough for our winters! I usually switch over to my cashmere scarves by the end of November. HTH!


----------



## *MJ*

AStarN20Pearls said:
			
		

> Definitely my next purchase!!!  I'm surprised, as Bey never wears outfits that I like!!!



You need it!! It's gorgeous!!! I just recently picked up that scarf, and I love it!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

*MJ* said:


> You need it!! It's gorgeous!!! I just recently picked up that scarf, and I love it!!



I just ordered my first one - black with red skulls - thinking it would really make my CLs pop.  Now, I'm kicking myself!  But, it's definitely next on my list.

Post modeling photos!  There aren't enough photos in this thread!!!


----------



## *MJ*

AStarN20Pearls said:


> I just ordered my first one - black with red skulls - thinking it would really make my CLs pop.  Now, I'm kicking myself!  But, it's definitely next on my list.
> 
> Post modeling photos!  There aren't enough photos in this thread!!!



Ooh!! Black with red skulls sounds hot!! 

I'll post modeling pics tomorrow.


----------



## Brennamom

So, listen to this one:  I ordered the magenta/green iconic from the Saks F&F and was SO excited.  When it gets here, some lame@ss attached the tag ON the scarf, instead of on the grey AMQ tag that is usually attached via a ribbon to the care tag.  So there is a nice HOLE in the chiffon silk...I was SOOO mad!  Called the SA to have another one sent to the store so I can see if before I take it.  I was really excited to wear it last week, planned the outfit around it and then that....BUMMED!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Brennamom said:


> So, listen to this one:  I ordered the magenta/green iconic from the Saks F&F and was SO excited.  When it gets here, some lame@ss attached the tag ON the scarf, instead of on the grey AMQ tag that is usually attached via a ribbon to the care tag.  So there is a nice HOLE in the chiffon silk...I was SOOO mad!  Called the SA to have another one sent to the store so I can see if before I take it.  I was really excited to wear it last week, planned the outfit around it and then that....BUMMED!



'ish' like that really irks me!!!!  when i spend that much money, i like for everything to be nice, neatly packaged, and perfect!  i hope it works out for you!!!


----------



## Brennamom

AStarN20Pearls said:


> 'ish' like that really irks me!!!!  when i spend that much money, i like for everything to be nice, neatly packaged, and perfect!  i hope it works out for you!!!



Forgot - there wasn't even a Saks scarf box!  They just layered it in tissue and placed it in a shipping box with bleached newsprint!  Really?? :censor:  My SA was shocked.  

Thanks Star, I hope so too...


----------



## *MJ*

AStarN20Pearls said:


> I just ordered my first one - black with red skulls - thinking it would really make my CLs pop.  Now, I'm kicking myself!  But, it's definitely next on my list.
> 
> Post modeling photos!  There aren't enough photos in this thread!!!


 
Here you go!! 

Please excuse the photos...I just grabbed it, threw it on and stepped outside with my iPhone! :shame:


----------



## *MJ*

shamrock0421 said:


> Tapping foot waiting impatiently for pictures.


 
I just posted pics shamrock!!! So sorry it took so long!! :shame:


----------



## carlinha

*MJ* said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> Please excuse the photos...I just grabbed it, threw it on and stepped outside with my iPhone! :shame:



you look beautiful *MJ*!!!  love this scarf so much it is so soft and cozy!


----------



## shan_natalia

Hi,

Did Bicester Village have the leopard print scarf Beyonce is wearing??


----------



## shan_natalia

jamamcg said:


> If anybody was still interested the Alexander McQueen store at Bicester village has the stone Angel scarf.


 

Hi, did Bicester Village have the leopard print scarf that Beyonce has been spotted wearing? I'm hoping to pay Bicester a visit this w/end


----------



## NYCBelle

Just ordered my black and lilac skull scarf...It's my first one. I have the God Save McQueen blue scarf but this is my first skull one =)


----------



## *MJ*

carlinha said:
			
		

> you look beautiful MJ!!!  love this scarf so much it is so soft and cozy!



Thanks so much carlinha!!!


----------



## Lannee_93

Someone please tell me if this scarf is real or not !!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I am IN love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You're gorgeous and wear the scarf very, very well!  Thank you!!!!




*MJ* said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> Please excuse the photos...I just grabbed it, threw it on and stepped outside with my iPhone! :shame:


----------



## *MJ*

AStarN20Pearls said:
			
		

> I am IN love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You're gorgeous and wear the scarf very, very well!  Thank you!!!!



You are the sweetest *AStarN20Pearls*!!! Thank you so much for the kind words!!


----------



## shamrock0421

You are beautiful and your smile is amazing and contagious!
Oh...and the scarf is nice, too!  
Congrats and enjoy!



*MJ* said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> Please excuse the photos...I just grabbed it, threw it on and stepped outside with my iPhone! :shame:


----------



## *MJ*

shamrock0421 said:
			
		

> You are beautiful and your smile is amazing and contagious!
> Oh...and the scarf is nice, too!
> Congrats and enjoy!



Oh shamrock!! I just wanna hug and squeeze ya!! You are the sweetest!!


----------



## jamamcg

shan_natalia said:


> Hi, did Bicester Village have the leopard print scarf that Beyonce has been spotted wearing? I'm hoping to pay Bicester a visit this w/end



I don't recall seeing that scarf when I was there but I have seen it there before. The other ones they had were the crocodile skin print ones, one that I thought was the madonna one ( same print as lady gagas red carpet dress at the VMAs in 2010) but I don't think it was and the classic skull scarf but the skulls are made from a Celtic design and sadly they had the limited edition skull scarf for savage beauty and they also had a giant blanket one with one of the designs from a/w 2010 collection. Hope you get something nice


----------



## jamamcg

Lannee_93 said:


> Someone please tell me if this scarf is real or not !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Yes that scarf is real. I have one. It's a bandana so it's quite small but it's still quite nice. Hope that helps.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

So, I received my Alexander McQueen scarves today and the 'logo' on them is different.  The black w/ red skulls has Alexander McQueen on the actual print of the scarf.  The camel leopard just has a C inside of a Q (circle) that looks like the copyright symbol.  Is this correct?   I ordered one directly from McQueen and the other from Zappos Couture.


----------



## Kathleen37

Hey, *MJ* you look fab in your photo's, you are rocking that scarf - lovely!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Kathleen37 said:
			
		

> Hey, *MJ* you look fab in your photo's, you are rocking that scarf - lovely!!!



Thank you so much Kathleen!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

AStarN20Pearls said:
			
		

> So, I received my Alexander McQueen scarves today and the 'logo' on them is different.  The black w/ red skulls has Alexander McQueen on the actual print of the scarf.  The camel leopard just has a C inside of a Q (circle) that looks like the copyright symbol.  Is this correct?   I ordered one directly from McQueen and the other from Zappos Couture.



I think there are two lines. Alexander McQueen and then McQ.  I noticed that when browsing shopbop.


----------



## jamamcg

AStarN20Pearls said:


> So, I received my Alexander McQueen scarves today and the 'logo' on them is different.  The black w/ red skulls has Alexander McQueen on the actual print of the scarf.  The camel leopard just has a C inside of a Q (circle) that looks like the copyright symbol.  Is this correct?   I ordered one directly from McQueen and the other from Zappos Couture.



Yes this is correct some scarves have the full name on them mainly classic scarves, and the fashion scarves mainly just have the "CQ" logo on it there is no need to worry  hope this helps


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Thank you very much.  It seems I oredered the last leopard print one from Zappos and I was worried sick that it may have some way been a knock off.  I despise knock offs!  LOL

I love this thread!  



jamamcg said:


> Yes this is correct some scarves have the full name on them mainly classic scarves, and the fashion scarves mainly just have the "CQ" logo on it there is no need to worry  hope this helps


----------



## jamamcg

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Thank you very much.  It seems I oredered the last leopard print one from Zappos and I was worried sick that it may have some way been a knock off.  I despise knock offs!  LOL
> 
> I love this thread!



Glad to be of service   All my scarves are fashion scarves and most of them are just the "CQ" logo with no name and some have the name on them.


----------



## LVoepink

*MJ* said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> Please excuse the photos...I just grabbed it, threw it on and stepped outside with my iPhone! :shame:


 
oh this looks stunning on you!! I think i need one in my life, I hope they go on sale!


----------



## *MJ*

LVoepink said:


> oh this looks stunning on you!! I think i need one in my life, I hope they go on sale!



Thank you *LVoepink*!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Got my black and lilac skull scarf!! Love it so much! Zappos overnighted it for free and I got it yesterday


----------



## *MJ*

NYCBelle said:
			
		

> Got my black and lilac skull scarf!! Love it so much! Zappos overnighted it for free and I got it yesterday



Looove it NYCBelle!!!! Modeling pics please!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

*MJ* said:


> Looove it NYCBelle!!!! Modeling pics please!!!



thank you!! I def will soon! =)


----------



## *MJ*

NYCBelle said:
			
		

> thank you!! I def will soon! =)



Fabulous!! Congrats again on the gorgeous scarf!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Is there a thread with celebrities wearing AMQ scarves?


----------



## *MJ*

AStarN20Pearls said:
			
		

> Is there a thread with celebrities wearing AMQ scarves?



I don't know of one...but I think it's a great idea!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

*MJ* said:


> I don't know of one...but I think it's a great idea!!



How do you start a thread?  Can we do it or does an admin have to do it?


----------



## *MJ*

Anyone can start the thread...and if it becomes popular enough...the mods can possibly decide to make it a sticky,


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Ok, I just started it!

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...nder-mcqueen-scarves-713882.html#post20294216


----------



## *MJ*

Yay!! I'll post some pics shortly!!


----------



## gina2328

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Ok, I just started it!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...nder-mcqueen-scarves-713882.html#post20294216



Thanks for starting that thread.  I really enjoyed looking at all the scarf photos!  I love scarves, especially Alexander McQueen.


----------



## shamrock0421

Love this color combination and LOVE Zappos.  Their customer service is stellar!
Mod pix please - and enjoy your beautiful new scarf!  


NYCBelle said:


> Got my black and lilac skull scarf!! Love it so much! Zappos overnighted it for free and I got it yesterday


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

gina2328 said:


> Thanks for starting that thread.  I really enjoyed looking at all the scarf photos!  I love scarves, especially Alexander McQueen.



You're welcome!  I do too.  Hopefully others will join in and add some photos!


----------



## Bethc

Love all the pics!  

General question - I was looking at getting one, for winter in NY should i get the pashmina?  Which do you wear the most?


----------



## jamamcg

Bethc said:


> Love all the pics!
> 
> General question - I was looking at getting one, for winter in NY should i get the pashmina?  Which do you wear the most?



If you are looking for a classic scarf for winter you should get a pashmina one, but if you are looking at fashion scarves either a pashmina one or a knitted one. I only wear my cotton one. hope that helps with your decision.


----------



## Bethc

jamamcg said:


> If you are looking for a classic scarf for winter you should get a pashmina one, but if you are looking at fashion scarves either a pashmina one or a knitted one. I only wear my cotton one. hope that helps with your decision.



Thank you!  I didn't see any listed as being cotton?  There's silk, jersey or the light chiffon material.


----------



## jamamcg

Bethc said:


> Thank you!  I didn't see any listed as being cotton?  There's silk, jersey or the light chiffon material.



They only sometimes make scarves from cotton my one is from s/s 2010.


----------



## LVoepink

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Ok, I just started it!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...nder-mcqueen-scarves-713882.html#post20294216


 
great idea! I love the photo's you added, especially Beyonce!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Does anyone know when they made the olive/khaki one?  I need it to go with my camouflage speedy!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies, gorgeous Alexander McQueen Black with Gold Skulls Chiffon Scarf $195!!!! From a fabulous TPF-er!!!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-Never-Worn-Alexander-McQueen-Skull-Scarf-Blk-Gold-TPF-/42677665


----------



## NYCBelle

Gals, another deal the God Save McQueen scarf is down to $327.99 from $595 on Zappos!!

http://www.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-crystal-god-save-mcqueen-scarf-black-white


----------



## xoxoCat

Got my navy and gold silk! Love the colour combo, but had no idea it was so delicate and prone to snagging! You have to keep your nails verrrry filed. 




IMG_3912 by atreusZ, on Flickr



IMG_3899 by atreusZ, on Flickr

Btw, I find this colour combo goes with everything. Love it.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

That is beautiful!


----------



## *MJ*

xoxoCat said:
			
		

> Got my navy and gold silk! Love the colour combo, but had no idea it was so delicate and prone to snagging! You have to keep your nails verrrry filed.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/42543801@N00/6327906830/
> IMG_3912 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/42543801@N00/6327904424/
> IMG_3899 by atreusZ, on Flickr
> 
> Btw, I find this colour combo goes with everything. Love it.



Beautiful scarf xoxoCat!! You look fabulous!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## xoxoCat

Thanks guys!


----------



## nidvicious

Brennamom said:


> So, listen to this one:  I ordered the magenta/green iconic from the Saks F&F and was SO excited.  When it gets here, some lame@ss attached the tag ON the scarf, instead of on the grey AMQ tag that is usually attached via a ribbon to the care tag.  So there is a nice HOLE in the chiffon silk...I was SOOO mad!  Called the SA to have another one sent to the store so I can see if before I take it.  I was really excited to wear it last week, planned the outfit around it and then that....BUMMED!


OH! I feel you. I am so irritated with department stores right now. I initially bought a scarf at Saks and stupidly ASSUMED that it would be in perfect condition. Upon further inspection at home, there was a huge hole in it. I return it. Fast forward- I order the same scarf from Barney's. They tagged the actual scarf, and there are pulls and tangles and a nice hole in it. So disappointed. I expect impeccable quality when I purchase something. Promptly returning it tomorrow. 

This story is actually way longer haha, but I am currently between it is not meant to be or third time is the charm  Thoughts ?


----------



## Brennamom

nidvicious said:


> OH! I feel you. I am so irritated with department stores right now. I initially bought a scarf at Saks and stupidly ASSUMED that it would be in perfect condition. Upon further inspection at home, there was a huge hole in it. I return it. Fast forward- I order the same scarf from Barney's. They tagged the actual scarf, and there are pulls and tangles and a nice hole in it. So disappointed. I expect impeccable quality when I purchase something. Promptly returning it tomorrow.
> 
> This story is actually way longer haha, but I am currently between it is not meant to be or third time is the charm  Thoughts ?


 
For the price we pay, I expect nothing less than perfection! I wonder if this is Lee telling us to only order through boutiques, LOL!

I'd go with 3rd time charm! Good luck! Here's mine:


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I was skeptical to purchase, as I am not really a scarf person.  I got two, two weeks ago, and I have already worn them at least 5 times.  I am absolutely in love.  Now, I am searching high and low trying to find the olive green/khaki one.  If anyone sees it, please let me know.


----------



## nidvicious

Brennamom said:


> For the price we pay, I expect nothing less than perfection! I wonder if this is Lee telling us to only order through boutiques, LOL!
> 
> I'd go with 3rd time charm! Good luck! Here's mine:


Ooooh, I love it. That's one of my favorite color combos for the classic scarves.
I am going to wait until I have a PERFECT scarf to post mine ! Don't want to jinx it. Seeing as most of the stores are sold out and McQueen boutiques aren't even familiar with it ! 

@AStarN20Pearls that combo is gorgeous ! I haven't seen it around but I hope you find it.


----------



## NYCBelle

nidvicious said:


> OH! I feel you. I am so irritated with department stores right now. I initially bought a scarf at Saks and stupidly ASSUMED that it would be in perfect condition. Upon further inspection at home, there was a huge hole in it. I return it. Fast forward- I order the same scarf from Barney's. They tagged the actual scarf, and there are pulls and tangles and a nice hole in it. So disappointed. I expect impeccable quality when I purchase something. Promptly returning it tomorrow.
> 
> This story is actually way longer haha, but I am currently between it is not meant to be or third time is the charm  Thoughts ?



I haven't had any problems with Zappos and I've ordered 2 scarves. The tag is on the actual scarf tag itself and comes nicely folded in a plastic bag. No snags or holes at all.


----------



## medicbean

hey guys

so i love mcqueen scarves and in a very short time have bought a couple - but the other day i was browsing in liberty london and saw some meg matthews scarves..my first instinct was that they were mcqueen - theyre the russian doll scarves and they are rather gorgeous in real life but i dont know how i feel about them so i didnt get one yet

just thought i'd see what you guys thought of them

http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/categorylist/designer/meg-mathews?resetFilters=true&designer=true

medic
xx


----------



## shan_natalia

jamamcg said:


> I don't recall seeing that scarf when I was there but I have seen it there before. The other ones they had were the crocodile skin print ones, one that I thought was the madonna one ( same print as lady gagas red carpet dress at the VMAs in 2010) but I don't think it was and the classic skull scarf but the skulls are made from a Celtic design and sadly they had the limited edition skull scarf for savage beauty and they also had a giant blanket one with one of the designs from a/w 2010 collection. Hope you get something nice


 

Thank you for your help, they had the classic skull scarves but not the newer designs. I ended up purchasing from Net a Porter  So happy with it!!


----------



## jamamcg

shan_natalia said:


> Thank you for your help, they had the classic skull scarves but not the newer designs. I ended up purchasing from Net a Porter  So happy with it!!



At least you got what you wanted in the end . You will need to post pictures


----------



## raEEv3

Any deals for this black friday?


----------



## raEEv3

Also, does anyone know if this 50% off at Zappos is legitimate? http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/zapppos/?s_altid=www.google.ca


----------



## NYCBelle

Ladies, ordered from netaporter....sigh...

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164757


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

NYCBelle said:


> Ladies, ordered from netaporter....sigh...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164757



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just bought this scarf this month and have already worn it at least twice a week!  I wish I could find the blue one on sale.  If you see it, please let me know.


----------



## NYCBelle

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just bought this scarf this month and have already worn it at least twice a week!  I wish I could find the blue one on sale.  If you see it, please let me know.



thank you! it's already sold out! whew!

blue leopard print???


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

NYCBelle said:


> thank you! it's already sold out! whew!
> 
> blue leopard print???



Yes.  The blue leopard print is on the McQueen site but of course it's still regular price.


----------



## HauteMama

Since Zappos sold out and Nordies was out, too, I figured I'd better order this one while I still could from NM. They sent it in perfect condition, it its clear plastic pouch, with tags only on the grey McQueen tag.

Introducing, periwinkle and fuchsia classic McQueen scarf. It is my first classic.






My happy family:





With a coat I have (that I need to steam the wrinkles out of!):


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I have the blue/fuschia colourway too Hautemama, it is stunning isnt it? Looks great, congratulations.


----------



## NYCBelle

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Yes.  The blue leopard print is on the McQueen site but of course it's still regular price.



ahh ok!  Tracking that UPS site LOL


----------



## NYCBelle

Here is a close up of my leopard and skulls scarf I ordered from NAP on Black Friday. It sold out quickly. Got it on sale for $285...Original price is $475. And my collection is now triplets...quads next?


----------



## HauteMama

^ Gorgeous! And what an amazing price; I regret that I missed that sale!


----------



## MayMay22

My McQueen Scarf collection.. just get three new scarves today

Salmon with Purple skulls

Khaki with Black skulls

Black with Khaki skulls


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

MayMay22 said:


> My McQueen Scarf collection.. just get three new scarves today
> 
> Salmon with Purple skulls
> 
> Khaki with Black skulls
> 
> Black with Khaki skulls


 
This makes me feel better!  I am on my third one and looking at some others and I feel kind of 'silly' about it.  Now, I see I am not alone!  Is that a white leopard on the top right, to the right?  It's stunning.  What's it called?  I need it!

Amazing collection!

If you ever get the opportunity, I'd love to see the white 'leopard' one stretched out and/or modeling photos.


----------



## OMGxBecky

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/

The 40% off sale is ON!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

What did you all do to the website?  It's down!!!!!!!!


----------



## MayMay22

AStarN20Pearls said:


> This makes me feel better!  I am on my third one and looking at some others and I feel kind of 'silly' about it.  Now, I see I am not alone!  Is that a white leopard on the top right, to the right?  It's stunning.  What's it called?  I need it!
> 
> Amazing collection!
> 
> If you ever get the opportunity, I'd love to see the white 'leopard' one stretched out and/or modeling photos.




Thanks a lot, AStarN20Pearls. I used to feel guilty to get the scarves, but at the end, I use them most of times. I enjoy wearing them because most of my clothes are plain black or white colour.

The scarf that you mentioned is the camel colour (the light makes it looks lighter than it should be)

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...outique/P-CAMEL-LEOPARD-SKULL-SILK-SCARF.aspx

I wish it would come in white leopard too. Unfortunately, the only new colour for this pre S/S12 season that I have seen so far is salmon at NAP. ... Hope more new colour will be released soon


----------



## MayMay22

OMGxBecky said:


> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/
> 
> The 40% off sale is ON!




Oh no.. it is so unfair.. this sale is not yet applied to the UK website


----------



## LVoepink

MayMay22 said:


> Oh no.. it is so unfair.. this sale is not yet applied to the UK website


  I know its so annoying!!! I really want the camel leopard scarf...  I bet it won't be in the sale though!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

MayMay22 said:


> Thanks a lot, AStarN20Pearls. I used to feel guilty to get the scarves, but at the end, I use them most of times. I enjoy wearing them because most of my clothes are plain black or white colour.
> 
> The scarf that you mentioned is the camel colour (the light makes it looks lighter than it should be)
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...outique/P-CAMEL-LEOPARD-SKULL-SILK-SCARF.aspx
> 
> I wish it would come in white leopard too. Unfortunately, the only new colour for this pre S/S12 season that I have seen so far is salmon at NAP. ... Hope more new colour will be released soon


 
Ok, thanks.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Yeah, I was just crying the other day that the blue leopard wasn't on sale on Net-A-Porter.  Well, it's on sale today on Alexander McQueen and I just scored it!!!!!!!  Be patient with the website.  Keep reloading and it will eventually let you in.  Also, go directly to scarves and check on the one you want.  Initially, the blue leopard wasn't included under sale silks or sale accessories.  

I love whomever posted the information about the 40% off.


----------



## LVoepink

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Yeah, I was just crying the other day that the blue leopard wasn't on sale on Net-A-Porter.  Well, it's on sale today on Alexander McQueen and I just scored it!!!!!!!  Be patient with the website.  Keep reloading and it will eventually let you in.  Also, go directly to scarves and check on the one you want.  Initially, the blue leopard wasn't included under sale silks or sale accessories.
> 
> I love whomever posted the information about the 40% off.


 
congrats on getting the blue leopard! I saw it IRL a week ago and the colour is so pretty!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

LVoepink said:


> congrats on getting the blue leopard! I saw it IRL a week ago and the colour is so pretty!


 
Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!  Most of my clothes are black.  I'm thinking the blue leopard scarf with my blue LV Epi 35 will make my monochromatic outfits really pop!!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

HauteMama said:


> ^ Gorgeous! And what an amazing price; I regret that I missed that sale!



Thank you! I was up bright eyed and bushy tailed at 7am to order it haha


----------



## OMGxBecky

AStarN20Pearls said:


> I love whomever posted the information about the 40% off.



Aw, I  you too!  

I have been waiting for this sale. I got the red/flame pashmina leopard scarf. I can't wait to get it! 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

OMGxBecky said:


> Aw, I  you too!
> 
> I have been waiting for this sale. I got the red/flame pashmina leopard scarf. I can't wait to get it!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


 
That scarf is definitely a beauty!!!!  Post modeling pics upon arrival.


----------



## wickedassin

Has anyone seen the Peppered Pony pashmina IRL?  Their pashminas used to be a cashmere blend but it looks like they're now wool/silk blends.  I was curious if they're "itchy"


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!  I just picked-up the auburgine one!


----------



## daly15

OMG!!

You guys are enablers!!!

I ordered this one from the NM sale http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod108200021  a couple of days ago as a consolation after losing the leopard scarf in the NAP sale after waiting too long for check out.

But today I didn't waste any time and grabbed the magenta/black leopard scarf that will match my new navy Bal Moto jacket to perfection.

They are going to be my first AMQ scarves, I can't wait.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

daly15 said:


> OMG!!
> 
> You guys are enablers!!!
> 
> I ordered this one from the NM sale http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod108200021 a couple of days ago as a consolation after losing the leopard scarf in the NAP sale after waiting too long for check out.
> 
> But today I didn't waste any time and grabbed the magenta/black leopard scarf that will match my new navy Bal Moto jacket to perfection.
> 
> They are going to be my first AMQ scarves, I can't wait.


 
It says product not found and I want to see...


----------



## daly15

Oops! I posted the link sent with the order confirmation. I think you can't see it because is no longer available. Is a classic skull scarf in purple with black skulls.


----------



## NYCBelle

MayMay22 said:


> My McQueen Scarf collection.. just get three new scarves today
> 
> Salmon with Purple skulls
> 
> Khaki with Black skulls
> 
> Black with Khaki skulls



OMG  Amazing!!! Beautiful rainbow!


----------



## Bethc

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Yes.  The blue leopard print is on the McQueen site but of course it's still regular price.



All of the leopards on the site (except caramel) are on sale now! 

I just got the Fuschia leopard!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Bethc said:


> All of the leopards on the site (except caramel) are on sale now!
> 
> I just got the Fuschia leopard!!



Thanks Beth.  I ordered it yesterday.  I am now patiently waiting on shipping confirmation.


----------



## Bethc

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Thanks Beth.  I ordered it yesterday.  I am now patiently waiting on shipping confirmation.



I didn't get a confirmation either, but when I go on their site, it says shipped. I'm so excited!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

OMGxBecky said:


> Aw, I  you too!
> 
> I have been waiting for this sale. I got the red/flame pashmina leopard scarf. I can't wait to get it!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!



I didn't even realize they went on sale.  I was expecting the only way to get them below cost was to find one on the *bay.  I'm assuming the classics are the ones that don't go on sale...


----------



## raEEv3

Does anyone know if these scarves ever went on sale during boxing day at Holt Renfrew?


----------



## jamamcg

AStarN20Pearls said:


> I didn't even realize they went on sale.  I was expecting the only way to get them below cost was to find one on the *bay.  I'm assuming the classics are the ones that don't go on sale...



Yeah the classics are the ones that don't go to sale. the fashion scarves are the ones that go to sale. if you go to a McQueen outlet store you can find classic scarves for below retail price.


----------



## Bethc

Went to the McQueen store today.  They has the same shawls on sale as the website.  

For the leopard ones, they have 2 new colors, light pink and what looked like khaki/beige (I think), she said she just got them in for pre-spring, I bought the pink in the pashmina.


----------



## daly15

They are here

Classic Skull Scarf (violet/black skulls) from the NM sale and Leopard Magenta from the McQueen website sale. (sorry for the crappy pictures, taken at night with iphone)


----------



## azureartist

daly15 said:


> They are here
> 
> Classic Skull Scarf (violet/black skulls) from the NM sale and Leopard Magenta from the McQueen website sale. (sorry for the crappy pictures, taken at night with iphone)



Wow - that violet black is really beautiful!


----------



## Bethc

daly15 said:


> They are here
> 
> Classic Skull Scarf (violet/black skulls) from the NM sale and Leopard Magenta from the McQueen website sale. (sorry for the crappy pictures, taken at night with iphone)


 
Gorgeous!  I got the leopard magenta as well.  I love the violet too!


----------



## Bethc

I thought I would add a picture of the new light pink leopard.  This is the pashmina, but there is one in silk as well.  Sorry about the location, but it had the best light


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Anyone have a phone number to one of the McQueen outlets?  Also, will they do charge sends?  I'm officially addicted!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

daly15 said:


> They are here
> 
> Classic Skull Scarf (violet/black skulls) from the NM sale and Leopard Magenta from the McQueen website sale. (sorry for the crappy pictures, taken at night with iphone)



OMG, that black/purple colorway is AMAZE!


----------



## daly15

azureartist said:


> Wow - that violet black is really beautiful!


 
Thank you!



MrsMojica said:


> Thanks for the info/sharing I recently purchased a L.Magenta, it's gorgeous. Did these too go on sale at NM?


 
Congrats on your Leo Magenta, it's such a happy color for winter. I didn't see it on sale at NM. I bought online at the McQueen's 40% sale.



Bethc said:


> Gorgeous! I got the leopard magenta as well. I love the violet too!


 


AStarN20Pearls said:


> OMG, that black/purple colorway is AMAZE!


 
Out of the two scarves, my husband likes the black/purple combo the best. The purple looks so regal.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I didn't get my blue leopard scarf.  UPS attempted to deliver on Tuesday, while I was at work.  I signed the back of the infonotice and left it on the door.  Wednesday, they tried again and did not leave the package.  I called UPS and they stated that Alexander McQueen is requiring an adult signature and has flagged the package not to be left unattended and also flagged the package not to be rerouted to any other address or pick up facility.  Excuse my language, but how in the F am I supposed to get it?  I WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So, I guess it will now be returned to sending.  I've tried to call AM and their customer service is questionable - voicemail is full.  I've sent an e-mail and no response.  Hopefully, I can reorder and have it sent to my job or maybe they'll call once they get it back and I can change the address.  I paid $30 for overnight shipping for nothing!!!!!  #VENT


----------



## azureartist

AStarN20Pearls said:


> I didn't get my blue leopard scarf.  UPS attempted to deliver on Tuesday, while I was at work.  I signed the back of the infonotice and left it on the door.  Wednesday, they tried again and did not leave the package.  I called UPS and they stated that Alexander McQueen is requiring an adult signature and has flagged the package not to be left unattended and also flagged the package not to be rerouted to any other address or pick up facility.  Excuse my language, but how in the F am I supposed to get it?  I WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So, I guess it will now be returned to sending.  I've tried to call AM and their customer service is questionable - voicemail is full.  I've sent an e-mail and no response.  Hopefully, I can reorder and have it sent to my job or maybe they'll call once they get it back and I can change the address.  I paid $30 for overnight shipping for nothing!!!!!  #VENT



 So sorry. I'm waiting for the 60% off sale...hope it's still there.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

azureartist said:


> So sorry. I'm waiting for the 60% off sale...hope it's still there.



When is the 60% off sale?


----------



## novella

azureartist said:


> So sorry. I'm waiting for the 60% off sale...hope it's still there.



I'm waiting for the 60% off sale too. There's a lovely scarf that I'm eying there that I hope to score!


----------



## raEEv3

novella said:


> I'm waiting for the 60% off sale too. There's a lovely scarf that I'm eying there that I hope to score!



Who, when, and where? Do they ship to Canada?


----------



## novella

raEEv3 said:


> Who, when, and where? Do they ship to Canada?



Well it's on the official McQueen site and they'll announce it via e-mail when it happens. I don't know if they ship to Canada but you could use a mail forwarding service worse case scenario.


----------



## xoxoCat

Does anyone know if the cashmere blend scarves snag less than silk ones? My silk one is really high-maintenence, and I'm wondering if I should get the cashmere next time.


----------



## Bethc

I have both, the cashmere ones are going to snag too, they also pill.  It's really something that just happens, as careful as I am with them, when I take them off at night, there always seems to be at least one more.


----------



## xoxoCat

^ Thanks Bethc, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## irenezal

Ladies, can anyone enlighten me on the sizes of the scarves? For example, would I be correct in assuming this one to be the shorter version?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexand...women:scarves&cm_cat=tellapart&cm_ven=display


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

irenezal said:


> Ladies, can anyone enlighten me on the sizes of the scarves? For example, would I be correct in assuming this one to be the shorter version?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexand...women:scarves&cm_cat=tellapart&cm_ven=display


 
Yeah, the longer ones are like 140 x 120...  You can check the dimensions on AlexanderMcQueen.com.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Anyone notice all but 3 of the fashion scarves are gone from the McQueen site?  I wonder if they really sold out or if they took them off before the 60% off sale.


----------



## irenezal

astarn20pearls said:


> yeah, the longer ones are like 140 x 120...  You can check the dimensions on alexandermcqueen.com.


 
thanks!!


----------



## irenezal

do the silk ones come in the longer version?


----------



## Bethc

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Anyone notice all but 3 of the fashion scarves are gone from the McQueen site?  I wonder if they really sold out or if they took them off before the 60% off sale.



They moved them under the sale tab now.


----------



## Bethc

It looks like Saks put more scarves on sale.  I dont remember a purple scarf that I wanted being on sale and now it is...and it's on it's way to me!!


----------



## fmd914

AStarN20Pearls said:


> I didn't get my blue leopard scarf.  UPS attempted to deliver on Tuesday, while I was at work.  I signed the back of the infonotice and left it on the door.  Wednesday, they tried again and did not leave the package.  I called UPS and they stated that Alexander McQueen is requiring an adult signature and has flagged the package not to be left unattended and also flagged the package not to be rerouted to any other address or pick up facility.  Excuse my language, but how in the F am I supposed to get it?  I WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So, I guess it will now be returned to sending.  I've tried to call AM and their customer service is questionable - voicemail is full.  I've sent an e-mail and no response.  Hopefully, I can reorder and have it sent to my job or maybe they'll call once they get it back and I can change the address.  I paid $30 for overnight shipping for nothing!!!!!  #VENT



Slightly off topic, but I had the same experience with some Sergio Rossi shoes!  When I called to complain the CS rep had no clue!  I'm wondering if they are just checking "adult signature" and do not realize that under the new UPS policy that the no re-routing comes along with it. They should just check direct signature.  I hope you got my scarf.  I eventually got my shoes....


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

fmd914 said:


> Slightly off topic, but I had the same experience with some Sergio Rossi shoes!  When I called to complain the CS rep had no clue!  I'm wondering if they are just checking "adult signature" and do not realize that under the new UPS policy that the no re-routing comes along with it. They should just check direct signature.  I hope you got my scarf.  I eventually got my shoes....



So it's a new policy?!?!  Thanks!!!!  This is my third order from McQueen and this was the first time that I wasn't allowed to re-route the package.  Here's the thing that's crazy:  I got a postcard in the mail to come and pick up the package from UPS before they return it to sender.  Uhm, if I can pick it up from UPS NOW, why couldn't I do it 4 days ago?  I'm ****ed that I paid $30 for next day shipping.  That's a week worth of Starbuck's!  Anyhow, the scarf is safely in my possession.  I haven't opened up the box though.  It's been a long, hard week.


----------



## chancy

Bethc said:


> It looks like Saks put more scarves on sale.  I dont remember a purple scarf that I wanted being on sale and now it is...and it's on it's way to me!!



Would you happen to have the link or item number (of the purple scarf) that you could pm me please?? Tia!


----------



## Bethc

chancy said:


> Would you happen to have the link or item number (of the purple scarf) that you could pm me please?? Tia!



I went back and its not there anymore, but here's the info from the shipping confirmation, maybe call?

Alexander McQueen  
Mutli-Skull Scarf  
Size: .  
Color: BLACK-LILAC  
0408740000944


----------



## chancy

Bethc said:


> I went back and its not there anymore, but here's the info from the shipping confirmation, maybe call?
> 
> Alexander McQueen
> Mutli-Skull Scarf
> Size: .
> Color: BLACK-LILAC
> 0408740000944




Thank you! I'll give it a try....
Sorry, one more question.. May I ask how much it was on sale for? Tia!


----------



## Bethc

The new colors are showing up on-line... 

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/shop/ScarfBoutique/Scarf-Boutique/Fashion-Scarf-Boutique.aspx


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Bethc said:


> The new colors are showing up on-line...
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/shop/ScarfBoutique/Scarf-Boutique/Fashion-Scarf-Boutique.aspx


 

I see so many of the new colors that I NEED!  *sigh*  I can not have a whole closet full of skull scarves.  Please stop me!


----------



## daly15

60% off at the Mcqueen website!! The leopard scarf in flame and magenta are still available. I bought the magenta one at the 40% sale and is gorgeous, too bad the blue is not longer availble.


----------



## *MJ*

I was thinking about the magenta leopard scarf, but I already have the magenta/black skull scarf...are they too similar to justify both?


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

*MJ* said:


> I was thinking about the magenta leopard scarf, but I already have the magenta/black skull scarf...are they too similar to justify both?


 
I don't think so.  I think the skull scarf is more casual and the leopard is more dressy.  Or, at least you could pair them that way so you aren't wearing the skull scarf all the time when you want to coordinate w/ that color.


----------



## *MJ*

AStarN20Pearls said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  I think the skull scarf is more casual and the leopard is more dressy.  Or, at least you could pair them that way so you aren't wearing the skull scarf all the time when you want to coordinate w/ that color.



Good points!! Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## *MJ*

I have the flame leopard in my cart too!! Anyone grab this one? I don't have anything at all in this color....


----------



## novella

Dang it, the site's down!


----------



## ValHerself

I purchased the leopard scarf in magenta and I was wondering if I can use it in the summer? I also have the jersey scarf with the black and light pink...is that one possible to wear in the summer too?


----------



## raEEv3

Just bought my first McQueen scarf today! I can't believe it's so delicate! but I love it.

I have a question though. Is it just mine, or are all the tags on the Alexander McQueen scarves like this? I find it so annoying how it's just dangling out, and sticks out whenever I wear it! What have you guys done to your tags, is there a way I can sew it together neatly without ruining it? I don't want to cut off the tag.

PS, the tag where it says "Alexander McQueen" is sewn onto the scarf, it's the other half that isn't. Are others like this too?


----------



## HauteMama

Yes, they are all like that. One half of the grey tag is sewn into the scarf while the other is not. I usually just put my scarves on casually, so I take them corner to corner and wrap them around. I make sure the tag is somewhere in there where it won't stick out and bother me. On some scarves it always sits nicely in the back somewhere and on others I need to have it on an end that hangs down otherwise it will stick out. I choose not to doctor with them (remove them or tack them down), but I imagine they can be changed pretty easily.


----------



## Laura88

I'm going to buy my first Alexander Mcqueen scarf tomorrow. I can't decide on the black with ivory skulls or ivory with black skulls. Any suggestions anyone? I wear quite neutral clothes all the time.


----------



## raEEv3

I also have a question regarding snagging. Does the classic silk/chiffon scarf snag easily? 
I'm super paranoid already after day 1 seeing this in the corner of my scarf. I'm sure it came this way because I yet to wear it out or touch it that much. The snagging in the corner isn't really visible to the eye, and it doesn't bug me. I'm just concerned that it will snag even more in the future. Are all corners like this? It's just two corners for me. Should I exchange it? Or am I just paranoid?


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Laura88 said:


> I'm going to buy my first Alexander Mcqueen scarf tomorrow. I can't decide on the black with ivory skulls or ivory with black skulls. Any suggestions anyone? I wear quite neutral clothes all the time.


 
I prefer darker colors.  It's so close to your face and neck, you don't want your make-up to transfer.


----------



## Laura88

AStarN20Pearls said:


> I prefer darker colors.  It's so close to your face and neck, you don't want your make-up to transfer.



I hadn't thought of that! very good point! and seeing as I wear foundation every day it may be an idea to get a darker one. Thanks for that!


----------



## HauteMama

Regarding the snaagging, I think it depends on the style of scarf, but I cannot be sure. The one classic skull scarf I have snags far more easily than the two "fashion" McQueen scarves I have, yet they are all listed as silk chiffon. And even the classic doesn't really snag THAT easily; it just isn't quite as smooth as the others. And I am not sure there is anything to exchange it for, unless the snags were there when you purchased the scarf. Silk chiffon WILL snag eventually - even the smoothest or more durable weaves. It is simply the nature of the material. But IMO they are meant to be worn and it is likely that no one except you will ever notice small snags anyway, so I don't worry too much about it.


----------



## raEEv3

HauteMama said:


> Regarding the snaagging, I think it depends on the style of scarf, but I cannot be sure. The one classic skull scarf I have snags far more easily than the two "fashion" McQueen scarves I have, yet they are all listed as silk chiffon. And even the classic doesn't really snag THAT easily; it just isn't quite as smooth as the others. And I am not sure there is anything to exchange it for, unless the snags were there when you purchased the scarf. Silk chiffon WILL snag eventually - even the smoothest or more durable weaves. It is simply the nature of the material. But IMO they are meant to be worn and it is likely that no one except you will ever notice small snags anyway, so I don't worry too much about it.



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Tygriss

*MJ* said:


> I have the flame leopard in my cart too!! Anyone grab this one? I don't have anything at all in this color....




I grabbed one, too!! On Sunday... and I called Tuesday to make sure it would 'go through' and not be kicked out because it sold out. They told me it would be okay.... But, it's still processing from what the website told me yesterday.  I was counting on the next day delivery to be here yesterday


----------



## Brittany515

my McQueen exhibit scarf came snagged when I got it  eek. it's a tiny snag, you can barely see it,  but still  for a 500 dollar scarf, I think they should be sent out with zero flaws lol.


----------



## HauteMama

^ That would bother me, too. I was talking myself into being okay with a few minor flaws on the one I ordered, simply because the price was good and shipping it back overseas (in my case) would have been a PITA. But it was perfect. I understand they need scarves to display, but I would hope that people wouldn't be sent ones that had been out of their original packaging unless absolutely necessary. Paying that much for a scarf, you DO deserve perfection.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I bought an AM scarf off of eBay with an 'imperfection' but it was $175.  I would not expect to pay full price, or even sale price, and receive a scarf that is in any less of perfect condition.  I thought that's why we were purchasing designer goods!


----------



## Laura88

I got my first MCQ scarf yesterday from Selfridges in London. I went for the black scarf with ivory skulls in the end. I've had a good look at it and haven't seen any imperfections.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Congratulations Laura!!!!!  Modeling pics!


----------



## Laura88

Just ordered another MCQ scarf from the Harrods website. It was reduced from £285 to £169! It is the purple/magenta silk chiffon leopard print scarf. Bargain!


----------



## steph22

Hi, I'm a newbie to AMcQ scarves and thinking of getting my first one shortly. Do you get a box when you purchase?


----------



## Laura88

I think you do when you order from the MCQ website. I purchased mine from a department store and didn't.


----------



## HauteMama

steph22 said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie to AMcQ scarves and thinking of getting my first one shortly. Do you get a box when you purchase?


 
I think it depends on where you purchase it. I have never ordered directly from McQueen, so I don't know about that. But you do not receive a box when ordering from Neiman Marcus or Zappos. I received a box from Matches Fashion, but it was a store box (which is really nice) and not a McQueen box. Oh, and just as a note, the scarves I have received from those places have been perfect; I have no complaints at all regarding the quality of the scarves.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I've ordered from McQueen and Zappos Couture and did not get a box and I've ordered 2 times from each.  I don't remember what ZC came in.  The McQueen direct scarves come in these small bags that fold over and have self tie bows.


----------



## jamamcg

Laura88 said:


> I think you do when you order from the MCQ website. I purchased mine from a department store and didn't.



i have never gotten a box for any of my Alexander McQueen scarves, but i did get a box when i got a t'shirt which i thought was quite weird. i use it to store my savage beauty scarf  

all the packaging that i've received when buying a scarf was a small envelope sealed by a ribbon,or in a clear plastic bag thing or just wrapped in tissue paper

and two were from A McQ website (savage beauty one was one of those) the others were from in store or McQueen outlet, Liberty's and Cruise 

hope that helps


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I see that Harrod's as the leopard scarf in purple.  I wonder if they will go down to 60% off.  I'm definitely watching/waiting...  #obsessed


----------



## Laura88

AStarN20Pearls said:


> I see that Harrod's as the leopard scarf in purple.  I wonder if they will go down to 60% off.  I'm definitely watching/waiting...  #obsessed



I ordered that one from harrods in the sale, can't wait to get it!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Laura88 said:


> I ordered that one from harrods in the sale, can't wait to get it!



Jealous.  Enjoy it.  It's gorgeous!  If I had seen that one before the blue...


----------



## HHPmom

These were the only 2 silk ones I saw at local Saks for 65% off. I love the sapphire color and the butterfly pattern. The rose tudor skull is very subtle with a hint of rose against gray.


----------



## LVoepink

I got the AMQ Leopard scarf, thanks to everyone who posted about the sales!


----------



## LVoepink

HHPmom said:


> These were the only 2 silk ones I saw at local Saks for 65% off. I love the sapphire color and the butterfly pattern. The rose tudor skull is very subtle with a hint of rose against gray.


 
So pretty!


----------



## -blank

My first !






sorry for the crappy picture


----------



## LVoepink

-blank said:


> My first !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy picture


Love it!


----------



## -blank

LVoepink said:


> Love it!



Thank you !!


----------



## *MJ*

-blank said:
			
		

> My first !
> 
> sorry for the crappy picture



Gorgeous color!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## -blank

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous color!!! Congrats!!!



Thanks !!!


----------



## cloudzz

LVoepink said:


> I got the AMQ Leopard scarf, thanks to everyone who posted about the sales!


Congrats! Where did you order this from? I'm looking for one in fuscia. TIA!


----------



## LVoepink

cloudzz said:


> Congrats! Where did you order this from? I'm looking for one in fuscia. TIA!


 
Thanks  I got it from matchesfashion.com The only leopard one they have left in the sale now is the purple pashmina 

The AMQ UK website has the fushia silk scarf for £174


----------



## HauteMama

I bought the God Save McQueen before they went on even bigger sale, but I don't regret it. No matter how I look at it, the scarf was originally almost $600 and I paid less than half, so I cannot be upset. And I still don't understand why there were two of the "same" God Save McQueen scarves on Matches - same pattern, material and measurements, just different photos. But the photos of one were significantly better than the other, and it sold out first (go figure!). Anyway, congrats to everyone who was able to get in on the sale. I think the scarves are usually worth full price (at least to me they are), so getting the one I coveted on sale was a huge bonus!


----------



## steph22

Just bought two skull scarves as my xmas pressies - plus I got 10% off at harrods.com!


----------



## LVoepink

steph22 said:


> Just bought two skull scarves as my xmas pressies - plus I got 10% off at harrods.com!


 
Congrats! what colours did you get?


----------



## steph22

LVoepink said:


> Congrats! what colours did you get?



I went for the classic black/white and rope/ivory. Plus I got a Roberto Cavalli leopard print scarf in the sale!


----------



## LVoepink

steph22 said:


> I went for the classic black/white and rope/ivory. Plus I got a Roberto Cavalli leopard print scarf in the sale!


 
I love the rope/ivory combo!! you will have to post pics when they arrive!


----------



## steph22

I'm having second thoughts on the black one. Having been browsing ebay I notice they are not selling for anything over £50 so am wondering whether to send the one I have bought (full price) and buy one from ebay. What am I best to look out for to authenticate it?


----------



## jamamcg

steph22 said:


> I'm having second thoughts on the black one. Having been browsing ebay I notice they are not selling for anything over £50 so am wondering whether to send the one I have bought (full price) and buy one from ebay. What am I best to look out for to authenticate it?



just remember tho most/nearly all the McQueen scarves on ebay are fake (except the fashion scarves as they are too difficult for forgers to replicate)
if the price is too good to be true it probably is fake. you should look at the authenticate this Alexander McQueen scarf thread to help you if that is what you want to do. If it was me I would just keep the scarf


----------



## steph22

jamamcg said:


> just remember tho most/nearly all the McQueen scarves on ebay are fake (except the fashion scarves as they are too difficult for forgers to replicate)
> if the price is too good to be true it probably is fake. you should look at the authenticate this Alexander McQueen scarf thread to help you if that is what you want to do. If it was me I would just keep the scarf



It annoys me that these people can get away with that and listing then as genuine and authentic! Have linked them in the authenticate thread but haven't had a confirmation back from anything.


----------



## jamamcg

steph22 said:


> It annoys me that these people can get away with that and listing then as genuine and authentic! Have linked them in the authenticate thread but haven't had a confirmation back from anything.



I know it annoys me as well that's why i will never get a classic silk scarf i only get the fashion ones because they are so many fakes and also it seems as though everyone and their mother has a Alexander McQueen classic scarf or a highstreet version (those primark ones drive me mad and my mum has two of them) i found the purple one that you posted to see if it was authentic just so you know its fake as the tags are not attached to the scarves like that.


----------



## kiwishopper

Leopard Alex McQueen scarf


----------



## cloudzz

LVoepink said:


> Thanks  I got it from matchesfashion.com The only leopard one they have left in the sale now is the purple pashmina
> 
> The AMQ UK website has the fushia silk scarf for £174



Thanks! I love their leopard scarf~~


----------



## cloudzz

kiwishopper said:


> Leopard Alex McQueen scarf



I love your scarf and your Bal!


----------



## vonnielicious

Dark purple / ivory


----------



## Bethc

kiwishopper said:


> Leopard Alex McQueen scarf



Love the leopard!  I have the raspberry pink and light pink, but I love this coloring on you!!


----------



## Bethc

vonnielicious said:


> Dark purple / ivory



Gorgeous color way!


----------



## LVoepink

vonnielicious said:


> Dark purple / ivory


 I love your whole outfit!


----------



## vonnielicious

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous color way!





LVoepink said:


> I love your whole outfit!



THank you both


----------



## Cindi_R

My goodness, I feel like such an idiot, Am I the only person who has not got one of these, worse than that I wasn't even really aware of their existence. 

::hanging my head in shame::


----------



## gunsandbanjos

kiwishopper said:


> Leopard Alex McQueen scarf



Looks fabulous on you, I got the same one. I love your Bal too.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

LVoepink said:


> I love your whole outfit!



Me too! Where are your boots from Vonnie?


----------



## raEEv3

Does anyone else have wrinkles/ creases in their McQueen scarves? I just bought mine few days ago (can still get an exchange if I want), but I found many creases throughout the scarf. It's not the symmetrical creases that originally come with the scarf (because of the packaging) but it's random creases/wrinkles throughout the scarf. 
Should I get an exchange?


----------



## LexLV

Hi there ladies .. just wanted to get the opinion of some more knowledge mcqueen-ites! Yesterday I ordered the midnight/fuschia chiffon mcqueen scarf from NM on sale ($197) and had it rush delivered (arriving monday) so I'm sure to have it in time for an upcomming trip to Paris  however, yesterday I had to return something to NM so stopped in and just went to peek at what scarves they had in store. Well, of course i found a GORGEOUS purple leopard and skull print scarf ($475) that I just had to scoop up!  I posted the picture from saks for a better idea of the leopard but its the purple color, truly gorgeous in person I will say... which do you think I should keep?!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

The purple leopard is amazing!!!!!  FYI:  It was on sale at Harrod's.


----------



## steph22

Bought the rope/ivory and black/white skull scarves. Decided to return the black one as I couldn't justify two and love the rope/ivory combo and will be great for s/s. A couple of bad pics but they were the best I could achieve off my phone and by myself!


----------



## LexLV

AStarN20Pearls said:


> The purple leopard is amazing!!!!! FYI: It was on sale at Harrod's.


 
Thanks for the intel AStar, doesn't seem to be on sale on the harrods site anymore but I think I'm leaning towards the purple leopard as well.  It really is awesome IRL.


----------



## LVoepink

steph22 said:


> Bought the rope/ivory and black/white skull scarves. Decided to return the black one as I couldn't justify two and love the rope/ivory combo and will be great for s/s. A couple of bad pics but they were the best I could achieve off my phone and by myself!
> 
> View attachment 1558588
> 
> 
> View attachment 1558589


 
so pretty!


----------



## raEEv3

So I actually exchanged my McQueen scarf at Holt Renfrew this afternoon, and i'm NOT interested in doing another exchange. My last one had wrinkles that was not visible at the store from the lighting, so I exchanged it since I haven't even worn it yet. I got my new one, and i'm looking it at home now, and I see that the logo "Alexander McQueen" is literally white, and not ivory like the rest of the print. I didn't notice this either at Holt Renfrew, probably because of the lighting as well. Is this counterfeit? It's possible someone exchanged their fake one. It did not come with that white sticker with a code on the back of the Alexander McQueen navy tag as well =\ I'm so OCD, this is no good for me lol.

Here's the photo:
Let me know what you think, if it's counterfeit, or if it's just their new way of making it.


----------



## raEEv3

The tag as well is not on the corner like my last McQueen scarf, or the other black/ivory scarves i've observed.


----------



## jamamcg

I just wanted to ask. Those of you who have bought a Alexander McQueen scarf in 2011 (classic and fashion) could you please tell me if your says Alexander McQueen twice on the care tag as there is a massive debate on the Authentication thread and no one knows if they are real or fake. Thank you


----------



## LVoepink

jamamcg said:


> I just wanted to ask. Those of you who have bought a Alexander McQueen scarf in 2011 (classic and fashion) could you please tell me if your says Alexander McQueen twice on the care tag as there is a massive debate on the Authentication thread and no one knows if they are real or fake. Thank you


 My Leopard and God save Mqueen only has Alexander Mcqueen written on the first tag not the second one underneath

ETA: both were purchased from matches fashion


----------



## gunsandbanjos

LVoepink said:


> My Leopard and God save Mqueen only has Alexander Mcqueen written on the first tag not the second one underneath
> 
> ETA: both were purchased from matches fashion



Mine is the same as this. Top tag says Alexander McQueen made in Italy.
Smaller tag underneath says 100% silk and dry clean only.


----------



## soleilbrun

jamamcg said:


> I just wanted to ask. Those of you who have bought a Alexander McQueen scarf in 2011 (classic and fashion) could you please tell me if your says Alexander McQueen twice on the care tag as *there is a massive debate* on the Authentication thread and no one knows if they are real or fake. Thank you


 
I love this. Next on the agenda is tackling whether or not bigfoot exists! In all seriousness, it is an important debate.  So far I am none the wiser.  The pre/post 2011 theory is slowly but surely being discredited.  Thanks everyone for checking their scarves and reporting back.


----------



## dotty8

I like these scarves, they look cool ... yesterday I even found some on sale at my favourite department store, too bad I don't wear scarves (I don't think they suit me and I feel funny wearing scarves in general), othervise I'd grab one, hehe


----------



## HauteMama

I bought the periwinkle/fuchsia classic from Neiman Marcus, and the top tag AND the bottom tag both say ALEXANDER MCQUEEN on them. The bottom one says 100% silk and Made in Italy underneath the Alexander McQueen; the top one says Alexander McQueen and Made in Italy.

I also purchased the red, white and blue God Save McQueen scarf from Matches and the tags are identical to my scarf from Neiman Marcus, with the bottom tag also saying Alexander McQueen on it.


----------



## soleilbrun

HauteMama said:


> I bought the periwinkle/fuchsia classic from Neiman Marcus, and the top tag AND the bottom tag both say ALEXANDER MCQUEEN on them. The bottom one says 100% silk and Made in Italy underneath the Alexander McQueen; the top one says Alexander McQueen and Made in Italy.
> 
> I also purchased the red, white and blue God Save McQueen scarf from Matches and the tags are identical to my scarf from Neiman Marcus, with the bottom tag also saying Alexander McQueen on it.


 
Does the bottom one have dry clean oly in three different languages and a multitude of care symbols on the reverse side?  We may be closer than we think ladies and gents.


----------



## HauteMama

Yes, the bottom tag has Dry Clean Only in three languages and multiple care symbols on the back of that tag. It also says silk in three languages.

My two fashion scarves (the black and white ice crach and the red  with gold skulls) from last season and the year before that do NOT say Alexander McQueen on the second tag. Those were purchased from Zappos. I don't question the authenticity of any of my scarves, but it does appear that the tags have changed.


----------



## LexLV

I purchased both of mine from neiman marcus and both tags say alexander mcqueen, and the bottom tag with the care instructions has three languages as well as various care symbols on the reverse. HTH


----------



## Princess Pink

Ladies, the AMQ skull scarves on ebay, how many do you think are fakes?


----------



## icecreamom

Me with my favorite McQueen scarf


----------



## LexLV

icecreamom said:


> Me with my favorite McQueen scarf


 
beautiful, and love that bal!


----------



## icecreamom

LexLV said:


> beautiful, and love that bal!


 
Thank you! :shame:


----------



## sirenized

Just got the god saw McQueen scarf on matches! So excited 153$ what a freaking deal and free shipping. Now I have to wait til it gets here


----------



## LVoepink

sirenized said:


> Just got the god saw McQueen scarf on matches! So excited 153$ what a freaking deal and free shipping. Now I have to wait til it gets here


 
congrats! its so pretty!! i got the one from matches, aswell as the red/blue one from AMQ website and they are both stunning.


----------



## -blank

My second , it was love at first sight  and they're soooo addictive ! 
















My Map of London scarf


----------



## jamamcg

-blank said:


> My second , it was love at first sight  and they're soooo addictive !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Map of London scarf



I love that print.  i could sit and look at it for hours Congratulations


----------



## *MJ*

-blank said:
			
		

> My second , it was love at first sight  and they're soooo addictive !
> 
> My Map of London scarf



She's a beauty!! Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## -blank

jamamcg said:


> I love that print.  i could sit and look at it for hours Congratulations



Thanks !  It was a steaaaaal !! Got it on sale on net-a-porter


----------



## dcblam

Has anyone else noticed a change in the silk chiffon that they are now using for the scarves?

Most of mine are dated 2010 or before.  I just bought a scarf from Zappos dated 2011 and there really is a difference in the chiffon, it's not as soft.  Has anyone else noticed?

I went by NM today and felt some current stock and they too are not as soft.
Hmmmm?


----------



## -blank

*MJ* said:


> She's a beauty!! Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks !! Didn't see your post before ush:


----------



## *MJ*

-blank said:


> Thanks !! Didn't see your post before ush:


 
No worries Doll!!


----------



## foxgal

Hi all - I don't have a McQueen scarf but CANNOT get this color combo out of my head..it's been haunting me for months! I used to think I was too old for a skull scarf (in my 40's ) but what the heck! What I want to know is: how sheer is the chiffon? In warm weather, I like to make triangle tops from my scarves...will it still be see-through if it's folded in half? TIA


----------



## *MJ*

foxgal said:
			
		

> Hi all - I don't have a McQueen scarf but CANNOT get this color combo out of my head..it's been haunting me for months! I used to think I was too old for a skull scarf (in my 40's ) but what the heck! What I want to know is: how sheer is the chiffon? In warm weather, I like to make triangle tops from my scarves...will it still be see-through if it's folded in half? TIA



Love that color combo!! The chiffon scarves are pretty delicate and sheer though. It would still be far too sheer to wear as a top even folded. You'd perhaps want to consider one of the pashminas for that. HTH! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dcblam

^^ ditto, the chiffon is too shear to wear as a top, but I suppose it all depends on the color and HOW DARING you are


----------



## carport

dcblam said:


> Has anyone else noticed a change in the silk chiffon that they are now using for the scarves?
> 
> Most of mine are dated 2010 or before.  I just bought a scarf from Zappos dated 2011 and there really is a difference in the chiffon, it's not as soft.  Has anyone else noticed?
> 
> I went by NM today and felt some current stock and they too are not as soft.
> Hmmmm?



There is a change, and it's been discussed a few times here. My SA in Las Vegas told me that it's the same quality silk, just a change -- and not necessarily to all of the scarves. HTH


----------



## dcblam

carport said:


> There is a change, and it's been discussed a few times here. My SA in Las Vegas told me that it's the same quality silk, just a change -- and not necessarily to all of the scarves. HTH




Yes indeed, this helps.  I've been MIA for so long on TPF - so I didn't realize that this has been discussed.  Best to all.


----------



## nidvicious

15% off iconic scarves and pashmina's on the AMQ website ! They just announced it on their facebook page !


----------



## sarahlouise06

I have two and I absolutely love them!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Ooh, so tempted to buy one.... Another one should I say!


----------



## Bethc

nidvicious said:
			
		

> 15% off iconic scarves and pashmina's on the AMQ website ! They just announced it on their facebook page !




Thank you for posting!  Now, if I could just choose which colors to get?


----------



## Bethc

If you want to order, do it soon, I few that I was interested sold out while I was thinking which one to get!

I did get the rose/pink and lead/blue.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I don't see the sale items.


----------



## Bethc

AStarN20Pearls said:
			
		

> I don't see the sale items.



Sorry, it's a checkout code: FBFAN500 -15% off


----------



## icecreamom

This one is $160! 
http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...Boutique/P-ECRU-CRIMSON-SILK-SKULL-SCARF.aspx


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Thanks for the intel icecreamom! I bought one. Hopefully, it will be shipped to me. The AMQ site is notorious for canceling order.

I bought the tweed pashmina just this morning. I didn't see the silk red/cream scarf. Thanks for the link!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I just ordered too and used the facebook fan code for a total of $146.  *fingers crossed* that it ships!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Darn! I should've used the code. I was hesitant because I really want that scarf.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

If the sand/baby blue colorway goes to that price point, I'd be one happy girl!  I NEED that one!!!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

icecreamom said:
			
		

> This one is $160!
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/en/shop/ScarfBoutique/Scarf-Boutique/Silk-Scarf-Boutique/P-ECRU-CRIMSON-SILK-SKULL-SCARF.aspx



Unfortunately, the AMQ website canceled the order. It indicated that it was a price mistake.


----------



## Bethc

I guess that was a possibility, I'm sorry!

So, I ordered 2 scarves, only one came... But they charged my Amex for 2.   I left a message and sent an email with no response.  They have until COB tomorrow before I call Amex.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

redvelvetloubie said:


> Unfortunately, the AMQ website canceled the order. It indicated that it was a price mistake.


 
Mine too!  I personally think that is their error and they should accommodate the orders.  But, I didn't like that colorway enough to argue the point!  I've successfully argued that with other retailers before and they honored it for 'customer service' purposes.  That's like false advertising.


----------



## Biscuit14

Finally ordered the Magenta/Green skull scarf after looking at it for 8 months.


----------



## Bethc

I'm happy my rose scarf came today!   So, I did get 15% off of both.


----------



## foxgal

*MJ* said:


> Love that color combo!! The chiffon scarves are pretty delicate and sheer though. It would still be far too sheer to wear as a top even folded. You'd perhaps want to consider one of the pashminas for that. HTH!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thanks for your help. Going to go for it anyway...I've heard so many great things about AMQ scarves! And I just found this exact one for 30% off!!!!! Can't wait til it arrives and I'll join the club!


----------



## Princess Pink

Which colorway is the most 'classic' for the skull scarf?


----------



## jamamcg

Princess Pink said:


> Which colorway is the most 'classic' for the skull scarf?



I would say black with white skulls


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ thank you! Due to my location I have to buy online, and the site (Net A Porter) unfortunately only has a limited selection..... black with olive skulls, pink & white and beige & white, have too many similar beige & white scarfs though so debating between black & green or pink & white.......


----------



## Jadpe

Most of you bought the silk chiffon scarfs, but I like the pashmina ones better. They're so soft and warm!
But what really annoys me are the lose ends! What do you do? Cut them off?


----------



## jamamcg

Princess Pink said:


> ^^ thank you! Due to my location I have to buy online, and the site (Net A Porter) unfortunately only has a limited selection..... black with olive skulls, pink & white and beige & white, have too many similar beige & white scarfs though so debating between black & green or pink & white.......



why dont you try matches they ship worldwide and they have a bigger selection of classic skull scarves

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/categorylist/designer/womens_alexander_mcqueen


----------



## dcblam

jamamcg said:


> why dont you try matches they ship worldwide and they have a bigger selection of classic skull scarves
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/categorylist/designer/womens_alexander_mcqueen



AND...they also have some lovely McQ scarves in their sale section....
One of my favorites is the God Save McQueen at $195...an absolute STEAL!


----------



## draganpower

ReRe said:


> I have a black with cream skulls and just ordered the special edition one he did for the Olympics with Canadian maple leafs and skulls. It was limited to 250.


 
Hi. I was going to meet someone later in the week to buy the Olympic scarf from her. I was wondering if you are wiiling to tell me what is on the care tags to help me authenticate it when I see her.

or post a picture of the dry clean and the material section of the care tag. IT would be much appreciated.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I just got the Alexander McQueen Siamese Tiger & Skull Scarf in black/white and in black/red for an absolute STEAL on eBay.  I am so thrilled.


----------



## *MJ*

AStarN20Pearls said:
			
		

> I just got the Alexander McQueen Siamese Tiger & Skull Scarf in black/white and in black/red for an absolute STEAL on eBay.  I am so thrilled.



Congrats!! The only thing better than finding a fab McQ scarf, is finding it for a steal!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

*MJ* said:


> Congrats!! The only thing better than finding a fab McQ scarf, is finding it for a steal!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
You're absolutely right.  Especially when you'd psyched yourself out to wait 9 months for the 60% off sale and you get them even cheaper than that.


----------



## marui

Hi everyone!
Here's my collection :

Grey/dark Grey ; Off-white/black ; Ivory/black ; Grey/blue ; Dark Blue/Red ; Black/white ; White/orange with Anchor ; Dark Blue/Blue ; Bue/white ; Cream/burgundy ; Maroon/white ; Natural/Yellow ; Green/gold ; Purple/White ; Red/White ; Dark grey/ Black oriental ; White/black with dots ; Black/white with dots.

That's it!

ps: the last close-up is the Dark Grey/ Black oriental...


----------



## r6girl2005

Wow, fabulous collection! 



marui said:


> Hi everyone!
> Here's my collection :
> 
> Grey/dark Grey ; Off-white/black ; Ivory/black ; Grey/blue ; Dark Blue/Red ; Black/white ; White/orange with Anchor ; Dark Blue/Blue ; Bue/white ; Cream/burgundy ; Maroon/white ; Natural/Yellow ; Green/gold ; Purple/White ; Red/White ; Dark grey/ Black oriental ; White/black with dots ; Black/white with dots.
> 
> That's it!
> 
> ps: the last close-up is the Dark Grey/ Black oriental...


----------



## LexLV

marui said:


> Hi everyone!
> Here's my collection :
> 
> Grey/dark Grey ; Off-white/black ; Ivory/black ; Grey/blue ; Dark Blue/Red ; Black/white ; White/orange with Anchor ; Dark Blue/Blue ; Bue/white ; Cream/burgundy ; Maroon/white ; Natural/Yellow ; Green/gold ; Purple/White ; Red/White ; Dark grey/ Black oriental ; White/black with dots ; Black/white with dots.
> 
> That's it!
> 
> ps: the last close-up is the Dark Grey/ Black oriental...


 
Awesome collection!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Thanks for posting this!

I'm going to get my first skull scarf for Valentine's day (hubby was like "what? skulls for valentine's day?" LOL!!!) and seeing all these different combinations in one place is so helpful...you have such a gorgeous collection!



marui said:


> Hi everyone!
> Here's my collection :
> 
> Grey/dark Grey ; Off-white/black ; Ivory/black ; Grey/blue ; Dark Blue/Red ; Black/white ; White/orange with Anchor ; Dark Blue/Blue ; Bue/white ; Cream/burgundy ; Maroon/white ; Natural/Yellow ; Green/gold ; Purple/White ; Red/White ; Dark grey/ Black oriental ; White/black with dots ; Black/white with dots.
> 
> That's it!
> 
> ps: the last close-up is the Dark Grey/ Black oriental...


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Fabulous collection.  I need the grey/blue one in my life!!!!


----------



## NicoletteRN

I just bought my first two! Can't wait until they arrive. So many gorgeous colors! I choose the autumn brown leopard and green/pink...this ones perfect for spring. You ladies got some nice deals! Why oh why couldn't I find one on sale  then I could have gotten more LOL


----------



## pryz

Hi ladies, 

A friend of mine is going London and I hope she can help me get A.Mcqueen pashmina or silk/chiffon scarves. Where can my friend go to buy? Selfridges, Harrods? Can anyone tell me what's the price roughly now? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## r6girl2005

My first McQueen scarf!!!  it so much!!


----------



## jamamcg

pryz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> A friend of mine is going London and I hope she can help me get A.Mcqueen pashmina or silk/chiffon scarves. Where can my friend go to buy? Selfridges, Harrods? Can anyone tell me what's the price roughly now?
> 
> Thank you so much!



They can go to Harrods, Selfridges, Liberty of London, Alexander McQueen (old bond street), Harvey Nichols. for classic chiffon scarf is about £160, pashmina is about £220 but prices do vary and for fashion ones prices go up from £220


----------



## foxgal

Biscuit14 said:


> Finally ordered the Magenta/Green skull scarf after looking at it for 8 months.


 
Model when it comes in! I just got the green/magenta (see below) after lusting after it for months too!


----------



## foxgal

Yay - part of the club I LOVE this color combo!


----------



## foxgal

r6girl2005 said:


> My first McQueen scarf!!!  it so much!!


 
Ooooooooooooo...that's pretty. Been admiring the koi scarves for a while now - great to see what they look like on. Might have to make that my next


----------



## r6girl2005

Robinn and I scored two of them but there are still some on ebay  

Your new scarf is fabulous as well!!



foxgal said:


> Ooooooooooooo...that's pretty. Been admiring the koi scarves for a while now - great to see what they look like on. Might have to make that my next


----------



## marui

marui said:


> Hi everyone!
> Here's my collection :
> 
> Grey/dark Grey ; Off-white/black ; Ivory/black ; Grey/blue ; Dark Blue/Red ; Black/white ; White/orange with Anchor ; Dark Blue/Blue ; Bue/white ; Cream/burgundy ; Maroon/white ; Natural/Yellow ; Green/gold ; Purple/White ; Red/White ; Dark grey/ Black oriental ; White/black with dots ; Black/white with dots.
> 
> That's it!
> 
> ps: the last close-up is the Dark Grey/ Black oriental...


Thanks everyone!

@r6girl2005 ; foxgal : congrats for your first scarf!


----------



## pryz

jamamcg said:
			
		

> They can go to Harrods, Selfridges, Liberty of London, Alexander McQueen (old bond street), Harvey Nichols. for classic chiffon scarf is about £160, pashmina is about £220 but prices do vary and for fashion ones prices go up from £220



Ohhh jamamcg, thanks very much for answering!!


----------



## ChloeMateo

r6girl2005 said:


> My first McQueen scarf!!!  it so much!!




Ooh love this one!! Congrats!


----------



## ChloeMateo

foxgal said:


> Yay - part of the club I LOVE this color combo!
> 
> View attachment 1595662




This color combo is stunning!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

r6girl2005 said:


> My first McQueen scarf!!!  it so much!!



Looks great on you, I have that one too.


----------



## ChloeMateo

My new addition: 











http://chloemateo.blogspot.com


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you!



ChloeMateo said:


> Ooh love this one!! Congrats!





gunsandbanjos said:


> Looks great on you, I have that one too.



Lovely, looks great with that Hermes CDC 



ChloeMateo said:


> My new addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://chloemateo.blogspot.com


----------



## soleilbrun

ChloeMateo and foxgal: You two are killing me.  I love them both.  Congrats!


----------



## Biscuit14

My New Scarf:




And my small collection:


----------



## marui

beautiful colors combo, I need the blue/black one !


----------



## kiwishopper

I only have one McQueen scarf but I love her. More pictures are on my 
blog


----------



## Ellapretty

We picked up my first scarf yesterday (a peachy pink one)...can't wait to share pics here - will probably take some tomorrow


----------



## Ellapretty

Here's my peachy-pink McQueen scarf - apparently Balenciaga bags and Mcqueen scarves go hand in hand so I took a pic of it with my Sahara First.


----------



## *MJ*

Ellapretty said:
			
		

> Here's my peachy-pink McQueen scarf - apparently Balenciaga bags and Mcqueen scarves go hand in hand so I took a pic of it with my Sahara First.



Beautiful!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kac2288

Ellapretty said:


> Here's my peachy-pink McQueen scarf - apparently Balenciaga bags and Mcqueen scarves go hand in hand so I took a pic of it with my Sahara First.



I LOVE this scarf! What a beautiful color!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

That peachy number is A-Maze-Ing.  You're right.  The scarves do seem to go hand-in-hand with Balenciaga.


----------



## Ellapretty

*MJ* said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





kac2288 said:


> I LOVE this scarf! What a beautiful color!





AStarN20Pearls said:


> That peachy number is A-Maze-Ing.  You're right.  The scarves do seem to go hand-in-hand with Balenciaga.




Thanks - I had been calling our local Holt Renfrew and they said they only had the basic skull scarves (black, white and navy)...when I went there - they had just received a new shipment and had so many amazing choices -but my heart was taken by this gorgeous peach - it matches my blush LOL! My second choice was a beautiful green with lighter green skulls.


----------



## r6girl2005

Beautiful new scarves *Biscuit14 *and *Ellapretty*!!

I just caved and bought another scarf from the sweet Samantha at the Las Vegas boutique. I'm doomed


----------



## jamamcg

r6girl2005 said:


> Beautiful new scarves *Biscuit14 *and *Ellapretty*!!
> 
> I just caved and bought another scarf from the sweet Samantha at the Las Vegas boutique. I'm doomed



what one did you get ?

I got a new scarf today as a in memory of Lee as sunday was the two year anniversary of his death i will post a photo of it when i get my camera (my sister took it  )


----------



## r6girl2005

Can't wait to see it! 

I got this one http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...outique/P-OLD-ROSE-PINK-SILK-SKULL-SCARF.aspx

She showed me some of the fashion flower skull scarfs and I soooooo wanted to spend the extra money on one (several actually) but I think I'm going to wait to see if they go on sale.



jamamcg said:


> what one did you get ?
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new scarf today as a in memory of Lee as sunday was the two year anniversary of his death i will post a photo of it when i get my camera (my sister took it  )


----------



## jamamcg

r6girl2005 said:


> Can't wait to see it!
> 
> I got this one http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...outique/P-OLD-ROSE-PINK-SILK-SKULL-SCARF.aspx
> 
> She showed me some of the fashion flower skull scarfs and I soooooo wanted to spend the extra money on one (several actually) but I think I'm going to wait to see if they go on sale.



yeah you are always better to wait till the sale to buy a fashion scarf as they are much cheaper


----------



## r6girl2005

Indeed, I could buy myself another pair of Louboutins for some of those prices. The shoes would see more action too. So, I will wait for sale season 



jamamcg said:


> yeah you are always better to wait till the sale to buy a fashion scarf as they are much cheaper


----------



## schadenfreude

Are the silk scarves with small fringes along all the edges new? it seems like all the photos I see, the edges are rolled/finished.


----------



## zodiac_thr

schadenfreude said:


> Are the silk scarves with small fringes along all the edges new? it seems like all the photos I see, the edges are rolled/finished.



it is just different material 
the small fringes are pashmina  
rolled edges are silk


----------



## LianaY

Hi, I have a question. What do you guys do with the care tags attached to the scarf,there is the designer name tag and the care tag that is longer that sticks out when the ends hang. Help.


----------



## jamamcg

LianaY said:
			
		

> Hi, I have a question. What do you guys do with the care tags attached to the scarf,there is the designer name tag and the care tag that is longer that sticks out when the ends hang. Help.



I leave mine on the scarf they don't bother me


----------



## Ellapretty

LianaY said:


> Hi, I have a question. What do you guys do with the care tags attached to the scarf,there is the designer name tag and the care tag that is longer that sticks out when the ends hang. Help.



I was wondering about this too!


----------



## Ellapretty

r6girl2005 said:


> Can't wait to see it!
> 
> I got this one http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...outique/P-OLD-ROSE-PINK-SILK-SKULL-SCARF.aspx
> 
> She showed me some of the fashion flower skull scarfs and I soooooo wanted to spend the extra money on one (several actually) but I think I'm going to wait to see if they go on sale.



Adore that color! I saw a similar one when I was shopping for mine - but the skull print wasn't as dark so it was hard to make out.


----------



## LianaY

Hi. I am wondering what you guys do with the care instructions tags that are attached to the scarves? I mean the designer name tag is ok but the care instructions tag that is attached to it just too big and sticks out a lot when I am wearing it. Do you cut them off?


----------



## *MJ*

jamamcg said:
			
		

> I leave mine on the scarf they don't bother me



I do too...I'd be afraid to try and remove it.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jamamcg

My new McQueen scarf to honor the two year anniversary of Lee's death







I wanted this scarf ever since i saw it in the boutique and watched HOME. limited edition earth skull scarf designed for the HOME campaign. it is the softest cotton i have ever felt


----------



## r6girl2005

AMAZING!!! Where did you get that beauty? I think I saw one floating on ebay. I'd love to see some mod shots of you wearing your scarves!



jamamcg said:


> My new McQueen scarf to honor the two year anniversary of Lee's death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted this scarf ever since i saw it in the boutique and watched HOME. limited edition earth skull scarf designed for the HOME campaign. it is the softest cotton i have ever felt


----------



## schadenfreude

zodiac_thr said:


> it is just different material
> the small fringes are pashmina
> rolled edges are silk



Ahhh. OK. Thank you.


----------



## NicoletteRN

Yay! I got my Celadon/Pink skull scarf. It's a gorgeous mint green. I had also ordered an Autumn/Brown Leopard scarf and can you believe they sent me a white/black skull chiffon. Hello! The price difference is huge. The tag on it even said leopard scarf. So weird! You think they would CHECK the scarf before sending it. Thankfully Nordstrom is awesome and was able to locate one for me. They even expedited shipping and it should be here tomorrow  Here is the Celadon one....


----------



## jamamcg

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> AMAZING!!! Where did you get that beauty? I think I saw one floating on ebay. I'd love to see some mod shots of you wearing your scarves!



Yeah it's from eBay they still have a few left.( they are from a reseller and because I have seen it in person I knew it was authentic)  there were only 200 made and whats special about it is the fact that the care instructions are printed on the scarf and not on a small tag  . I don't like doing mod shots HAHA ( very self conscious) the closest thing I have to a mod shot is my avatar picture I'm crouching behind the stone holding my scarf in place


----------



## r6girl2005

Awe! No problem! I just wanted to see how a fashionable gentleman such as yourself wears his scarves. 



jamamcg said:


> Yeah it's from eBay they still have a few left.( they are from a reseller and because I have seen it in person I knew it was authentic) there were only 200 made and whats special about it is the fact that the care instructions are printed on the scarf and not on a small tag  . I don't like doing mod shots HAHA ( very self conscious) the closest thing I have to a mod shot is my avatar picture I'm crouching behind the stone holding my scarf in place


----------



## jamamcg

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Awe! No problem! I just wanted to see how a fashionable gentleman such as yourself wears his scarves.



Aaaw how kind. thank you


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Has anyone seen any scarves on sale?


----------



## honeybunch

I just bought the leopard pashmina in sand (it looks sort of greyish but the McQueen website calls it 'sand.')  I'm feeling a bit guilty about it though because it was so expensive (£425) and I'm wondering if it's actually worth the money and if I should return it.  I already have two Louis Vuitton leopard stoles which are more expensive than the McQueen one but I feel that the LV ones are more worth the money as they are thicker and longer, and seemingly less delicate.  Should I just maybe wait and see if it goes in the sale?  Selfridges never seems to sell out of them at full price so I'm wondering just how popular they are.  I would love to hear people's thoughts to help me to decide what to do.  TIA.


----------



## Biscuit14

honeybunch said:


> I just bought the leopard pashmina in sand (it looks sort of greyish but the McQueen website calls it 'sand.')  I'm feeling a bit guilty about it though because it was so expensive (£425) and I'm wondering if it's actually worth the money and if I should return it.  I already have two Louis Vuitton leopard stoles which are more expensive than the McQueen one but I feel that the LV ones are more worth the money as they are thicker and longer, and seemingly less delicate.  Should I just maybe wait and see if it goes in the sale?  Selfridges never seems to sell out of them at full price so I'm wondering just how popular they are.  I would love to hear people's thoughts to help me to decide what to do.  TIA.



A few people here have managed to get the leopard print on sale and since it's a fashion scarf it will go on sale again come the end of this season. The McQueen website, Matches and the Harvey Nichols website also sell it so I doubt it would sell out.
You might be best to return it since it's horrible to see something in sale which you paid alot more for and especially if your not sure it's worth the full price.


----------



## Kathleen37

I've never seen the leopard pashmina's on sale here, though the leopard silks did go on sale this year.

I got my leopard pash last year, instead of one of the Vuitton leopards, just because I think it's rarer seen (not to say the Vuitton leopards aren't wonderful) Speaking with the SA's none made it through to the sales last year, but they released new colours this year, as well as reissuing the original colour so there may have been more about?

It's really, really warm and I still love it!

Having said that, if you're not loving it, then perhaps best return? Good luck!


----------



## honeybunch

Biscuit14 said:


> A few people here have managed to get the leopard print on sale and since it's a fashion scarf it will go on sale again come the end of this season. The McQueen website, Matches and the Harvey Nichols website also sell it so I doubt it would sell out.
> You might be best to return it since it's horrible to see something in sale which you paid alot more for and especially if your not sure it's worth the full price.



Thanks for your reply. That's it - if I knew the scarf would be sold out before the start of the sales, I would definitely keep it as I really like it.  But you're right, if I saw it heavily reduced I would be gutted that I'd paid full price. I saw a lot of the leopard scarves in bright colours floating around in the sale at Christmas so I might just be lucky. When will the sales be - June?


----------



## honeybunch

Kathleen37 said:


> I've never seen the leopard pashmina's on sale here, though the leopard silks did go on sale this year.
> 
> I got my leopard pash last year, instead of one of the Vuitton leopards, just because I think it's rarer seen (not to say the Vuitton leopards aren't wonderful) Speaking with the SA's none made it through to the sales last year, but they released new colours this year, as well as reissuing the original colour so there may have been more about?
> 
> It's really, really warm and I still love it!
> 
> Having said that, if you're not loving it, then perhaps best return? Good luck!



Yes, you're right, the ones I saw in the sale did seem to be the silks, not pashminas.  I do really like it but I'm just not sure it's worth the money and it kind of blends in with the greys and blacks I wear. I love the combo of skulls and leopard.  Which colour did you get?


----------



## Kathleen37

I got the original camel/black - I just looked for the invoice and it was £380 - that's a huge price increase, thought it was only Vuitton that upped the ante like that!! (I lvoe Vuitton by the way...)


----------



## Kathleen37

Sorry, meant to add that yes, June for the Mcqueen sales in the UK (US are quite a few weeks before) - though it's usually very last days/very begining of July that they go from 40% to 60%. I always hate that wait, seeing how much I want something and if what I do want is still going to be there. You know, I missed that Sapphire leopard silk this year, as it didn't make it to 60% but I did managed to snag a purple God Save McQueen silk, so not too bad....


----------



## Biscuit14

honeybunch said:


> Thanks for your reply. That's it - if I knew the scarf would be sold out before the start of the sales, I would definitely keep it as I really like it.  But you're right, if I saw it heavily reduced I would be gutted that I'd paid full price. I saw a lot of the leopard scarves in bright colours floating around in the sale at Christmas so I might just be lucky. When will the sales be - June?



Yeah it's usually is June.


----------



## honeybunch

Kathleen37 said:


> Sorry, meant to add that yes, June for the Mcqueen sales in the UK (US are quite a few weeks before) - though it's usually very last days/very begining of July that they go from 40% to 60%. I always hate that wait, seeing how much I want something and if what I do want is still going to be there. You know, I missed that Sapphire leopard silk this year, as it didn't make it to 60% but I did managed to snag a purple God Save McQueen silk, so not too bad....



Yeah, it really has increased in price! 380 would be more acceptable for me but 425 is way overpriced for what it is and I never normally think that way about designer goods. On the other hand I do love it! Was that the bright blue leopard scarf you missed? At least you snagged another stunning scarf instead.  It seems like the sand leopard scarf is sold out on the McQueen website last time I looked.


----------



## NicoletteRN

I had a hard time tracking down the leopard scarf in autumn/brown. I got the last one from Nordstrom. They shipped it out to me and it was perfect except the care tag wasn't attached (it was attached to the price tag) and the Alexander Mcqueen label was literally hanging by a thread. Brought it to Nordstrom and the alterations dept fixed it right away. We left the care tag off though. I love this color combo and could not wait to see if it went on sale etc and risk not getting it. I have the LV leopard stole as well and was initially thinking the AM scarf might be a little redundant but I love it. It is a different look and a bit longer, so I have more styling options which I love. It's also lighter. I will still be watching for sales though so I can scoop up another lol


----------



## honeybunch

NicoletteRN said:


> I had a hard time tracking down the leopard scarf in autumn/brown. I got the last one from Nordstrom. They shipped it out to me and it was perfect except the care tag wasn't attached (it was attached to the price tag) and the Alexander Mcqueen label was literally hanging by a thread. Brought it to Nordstrom and the alterations dept fixed it right away. We left the care tag off though. I love this color combo and could not wait to see if it went on sale etc and risk not getting it. I have the LV leopard stole as well and was initially thinking the AM scarf might be a little redundant but I love it. It is a different look and a bit longer, so I have more styling options which I love. It's also lighter. I will still be watching for sales though so I can scoop up another lol



Which one is the autumn/brown - is that the camel coloured one that's the same colours as the original LV stole?


----------



## NicoletteRN

honeybunch said:


> Which one is the autumn/brown - is that the camel coloured one that's the same colours as the original LV stole?



Yes...I would say they are very similar


----------



## honeybunch

^^I really like that colour, probably the best out of all the colours.  However, I feel that colour is just too similar to my LV leopard stole.  That's why I opted for the sand/black.


----------



## MissLVChaneL

I love Alexander McQueen scarves although I have only managed to get 1 so far. I have the Black with white skulls, the SA at Neiman Marcus told me it was longer than the other colors. I am not sure what to get next but I wish they were on sale. I spent $295 on the one scarf!


----------



## honeybunch

I've decided to keep my leopard scarf because I really like it and I want to wear it now, not in June! It will also save me from having to fight through the sales for it!


----------



## jamamcg

MissLVChaneL said:
			
		

> I love Alexander McQueen scarves although I have only managed to get 1 so far. I have the Black with white skulls, the SA at Neiman Marcus told me it was longer than the other colors. I am not sure what to get next but I wish they were on sale. I spent $295 on the one scarf!



It's a expensive habit but it's worth it. I spent $375 on a McQueen scarf that was in the sale it's original price was $1000


----------



## honeybunch

Does anyone else find that the label causes a hole in the cashmere scarves?  Mine is brand new and already there is a hole where the label is stitched on.


----------



## Kathleen37

I took my label off, I just snipped the two stitches holding it on. I think the labels are quite sturdy and the edges a bit sharp so I was actually concerned about the edges/corners catching and making a hole in the pashmina - I didn't even think of the label pulling but now you've mentioned it, I can see that easily happening...


----------



## Kathleen37

And thinking again, on my Glory Skull pashmina, which isn't cashmere like the leopard, I received it with a hole where one side of the label had been pulled off when Matches had attached their label. I was really ticked off, but didn't return it as it was the last one...


----------



## leboudoir

i've never cut the labels off mine but then again i've never had it snag so it doesn't really bother me


----------



## alya

MissLVChaneL said:
			
		

> I love Alexander McQueen scarves although I have only managed to get 1 so far. I have the Black with white skulls, the SA at Neiman Marcus told me it was longer than the other colors. I am not sure what to get next but I wish they were on sale. I spent $295 on the one scarf!



Is it true that black/white is longer? I'm considering buying the scarf, can't decide on the color. I saw black/lavender on Saks website, but it was gone while I was contemplating. 
If u were to have only one, which color would u get?


----------



## r6girl2005

Finally got my new scarf after being sent the wrong one on accident.


----------



## alison1234

Hi , I have got the AQ bug. Does any one know if the on line shop Garment quarter is legitament?


----------



## kiwishopper

I love the colour! It's like peachy ice cream!! 



r6girl2005 said:


> Finally got my new scarf after being sent the wrong one on accident.


----------



## KatyEm

r6girl2005 said:


> Finally got my new scarf after being sent the wrong one on accident.



love this! what a great color


----------



## lily2331

Hi, I think this scarf is fake, can someone confirm my doubt ! Thanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-L...241?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3a70f96349


----------



## Princess Pink

Just got the black & white chiffon/silk scarf  love it! Forced myself to wear it yesterday although the weather was really warm


----------



## NicoletteRN

honeybunch said:


> Does anyone else find that the label causes a hole in the cashmere scarves?  Mine is brand new and already there is a hole where the label is stitched on.





Kathleen37 said:


> And thinking again, on my Glory Skull pashmina, which isn't cashmere like the leopard, I received it with a hole where one side of the label had been pulled off when Matches had attached their label. I was really ticked off, but didn't return it as it was the last one...



So annoying! I noticed after I wore my leopard one, that there was a little piece of plastic  from the sales tag stuck under the label from where they put the sales tag through the scarf! I didn't notice when I snipped off the sales tag and it left a little hole. Ahhh! But it was the last one too and I love it so I hope it doesn't get bigger. It's under the tag and hardly noticeable. They are fragile. Any modeling pics of the sand honeybunch?  Would love to see it for comparison.


----------



## honeybunch

NicoletteRN said:


> So annoying! I noticed after I wore my leopard one, that there was a little piece of plastic from the sales tag stuck under the label from where they put the sales tag through the scarf! I didn't notice when I snipped off the sales tag and it left a little hole. Ahhh! But it was the last one too and I love it so I hope it doesn't get bigger. It's under the tag and hardly noticeable. They are fragile. Any modeling pics of the sand honeybunch?  Would love to see it for comparison.


 
I'm not one for modelling pics, I'm afraid.   

That's a shame about the tag leaving a hole.  I suggest you put some clear nail varnish on the hole to seal it and it won't get any bigger.  The hole on mine is where the tag has been stitched on one side. It's really annoying.  I'm not sure if I should exchange it or just leave it.  I think it's quite common though as the material has quite an open weave on the cashmere pashminas.


----------



## NicoletteRN

honeybunch said:


> I'm not one for modelling pics, I'm afraid.
> 
> That's a shame about the tag leaving a hole.  I suggest you put some clear nail varnish on the hole to seal it and it won't get any bigger.  The hole on mine is where the tag has been stitched on one side. It's really annoying.  I'm not sure if I should exchange it or just leave it.  I think it's quite common though as the material has quite an open weave on the cashmere pashminas.



No worries . Thanks for the tip....I thought about that. I would exchange if I could, but I agree it may just be the nature of the scarf...let's hope the holes don't get bigger.


----------



## marui

r6girl2005 said:


> Finally got my new scarf after being sent the wrong one on accident.


beautiful one, congrats!


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I want one so bad but cannot decide what color to purchase!

I love the mint green one that someone posted a while back, but cannot find it anywhere. I will probably only buy one... should I just get black and white?


----------



## NicoletteRN

blueeyedgirl said:


> I want one so bad but cannot decide what color to purchase!
> 
> I love the mint green one that someone posted a while back, but cannot find it anywhere. I will probably only buy one... should I just get black and white?



I like a pop of color. I bought the celadon/pink (mint green). I posted pics a few pages ago. I got it from Saks. They still have it online and on the Alexander Mcqueen website. Although classic, I would not get black and white with so many other gorgeous color combos, but that's just me. Good luck deciding


----------



## lilmountaingirl

PLEASE HELP ME track down my bday present!!  Lol.  I Really want the classic skull scarf in blue with cream/white skulls and i can't find it anywhere.  I am assuming it is a discontinued color.  Can you Please recommend some websites or places for the older color scarves?  Thank u!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Never mind my request, i found it.


----------



## steph22

Just got my latest McQ scarf in lilac. I got the white/ivory one a few months. It is starting to get addictive!


----------



## designerdiva40

steph22 said:


> Just got my latest McQ scarf in lilac. I got the white/ivory one a few months. It is starting to get addictive!
> 
> View attachment 1622506



Lovely Steph & pleased you got it as I know you mentioned you was after this colour, they are very addictive & I'm already planning my next one


----------



## steph22

designerdiva40 said:


> Lovely Steph & pleased you got it as I know you mentioned you was after this colour, they are very addictive & I'm already planning my next one



Thank you! Get over to Mulberry as I'm revealing, but you will probably already know what it is


----------



## designerdiva40

steph22 said:


> Thank you! Get over to Mulberry as I'm revealing, but you will probably already know what it is



Yay I love a reveal, off there now hun x


----------



## Ellapretty

steph22 said:


> Just got my latest McQ scarf in lilac. I got the white/ivory one a few months. It is starting to get addictive!
> 
> View attachment 1622506



Love this version - such a gorgeous color!


----------



## dcblam

Posting this beautiful scarf that is on the bay....it's totally authentic!
It's not my listing....but I have the scarf.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALEXANDER-M...pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item256d6d336b


----------



## alya

lilmountaingirl said:
			
		

> Never mind my request, i found it.



Where? If u don't mind me asking


----------



## Robinn

r6girl2005 said:


> Finally got my new scarf after being sent the wrong one on accident.





steph22 said:


> Just got my latest McQ scarf in lilac. I got the white/ivory one a few months. It is starting to get addictive!
> 
> View attachment 1622506



Thanks to both of you i am adding a pastel skull scarf to my to-do list!  They both are awesome!


----------



## Robinn

Has anyone has had a Alexander Mcqueen scarf with fringed ends? Do they unravel or do they wear well over time? Below is the one i am coveting, but i could never pay that if there is a chance it wouldnt last.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REBECCA-MINK...ht_2580wt_1042


----------



## brandonjeon

i usually don't post, but i had to post my new mcqueen scarf i bought last week! 
you might not see it clearly, but its there, ill upload a new one sometime. hehe 
but i seriously love this so much! its so soft and the color gradation is amazing !!





WOW. please dont acknowledge my chubby fingers. badd angle.. and the background. my parents room... mine would never have golf clubs.. LOL.


----------



## r6girl2005

Can't wait to see what you get!!



Robinn said:


> Thanks to both of you i am adding a pastel skull scarf to my to-do list! They both are awesome!


----------



## NicoletteRN

Just ordered the coral/pink. Can't wait til it arrives


----------



## honeybunch

brandonjeon said:


> i usually don't post, but i had to post my new mcqueen scarf i bought last week!
> you might not see it clearly, but its there, ill upload a new one sometime. hehe
> but i seriously love this so much! its so soft and the color gradation is amazing !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. please dont acknowledge my chubby fingers. badd angle.. and the background. my parents room... mine would never have golf clubs.. LOL.


 
Looks great on you!


----------



## 336

Question for all AM scarf and pashmina owners...

Should I get the scarf which is 100% silk or the pashmina which is 90% modal and 10% cashmere?

Any thoughts welcome!


----------



## NicoletteRN

336 said:


> Question for all AM scarf and pashmina owners...
> 
> Should I get the scarf which is 100% silk or the pashmina which is 90% modal and 10% cashmere?
> 
> Any thoughts welcome!



I don't think you can go wrong with either. But you can get two silks for the price of one pashmina  I just bought another silk today and I am loving them! So many vibrant colors to choose from. Which ones are you eyeing?


----------



## 336

Either white with black skulls or black with white skulls...


----------



## 336

Or should I get the map of london scarf instead?


----------



## petitebagette

Does anyone know the name of this skull scarf?


----------



## ellegstatus

Do any of the alexander mcqueen scarves have a loop tag or are the tags flatly stitched in?


----------



## marui

ellegstatus said:


> Do any of the alexander mcqueen scarves have a loop tag or are the tags flatly stitched in?


loop tags are fake. guenuine mcqueen scarves always come with flatly stitched tag but be careful, some fake ones can have flatly stiched tag too...


----------



## ellegstatus

marui said:


> loop tags are fake. guenuine mcqueen scarves always come with flatly stitched tag but be careful, some fake ones can have flatly stiched tag too...



Thank you so much! 
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/2874601212.html 

this is the add im going to look at the scarf tomorrow and see, it looks like the tag is a loop..


----------



## ellegstatus

marui said:


> loop tags are fake. guenuine mcqueen scarves always come with flatly stitched tag but be careful, some fake ones can have flatly stiched tag too...



hank you so much! 
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/2874601212.html 

this is the add im going to look at the scarf tomorrow and see, it looks like the tag is a loop..


----------



## marui

ellegstatus said:


> hank you so much!
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/2874601212.html
> 
> this is the add im going to look at the scarf tomorrow and see, it looks like the tag is a loop..


you're welcome.
and this is definitely a fake.


----------



## racheldmd

I just bought my first chiffon silk scarf yesterday!  I chose white with black skulls..


----------



## honeybunch

^^Good choice.  Will go with everything. That was my first.


----------



## 336

Me too! It's quite warm!


----------



## jamamcg

Look what I spotted in TKMaxx for £14.99 
Sadly they were not McQueen


----------



## racheldmd

i want another scarf..it's getting addictive! 
i like the beige with ivory skulls!!!


----------



## honeybunch

jamamcg said:


> Look what I spotted in TKMaxx for £14.99
> Sadly they were not McQueen


 
Horrible!


----------



## honeybunch

racheldmd said:


> i want another scarf..it's getting addictive!
> i like the beige with ivory skulls!!!


 
Me too - is that the "rope" colour?  That's next on my list for spring/summer.


----------



## NicoletteRN

These scarves are addictive! I bought one about a month ago...four scarves later lmao


----------



## racheldmd

honeybunch said:


> Me too - is that the "rope" colour?  That's next on my list for spring/summer.



yup it's the rope color! perfect for spring/summer..perfect for any outfit!


----------



## butterfly_baby

my purple/blue one "in action"


----------



## racheldmd

My scarf in action! Im loving it! &#128540;


----------



## steph22

butterfly_baby said:


> my purple/blue one "in action"



Fab! And the Celine, I'm well jell.


----------



## emboy

Hi, can someone confirm the authenticity of this scarf before I pay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150792016295?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

TIA


----------



## Fhler

LOVE McQueen scarves, I have black with nude skulls goes with more or less everything. Also got black with purple which was in the sale in Harvey Nichols, they had quite a few!


----------



## r6girl2005

I wouldn't buy from anyone that sells multiple scarves for so cheap. Also, I would ask for pictures of the "actual" item for sale. There are too many red flags; I'd avoid this seller.



emboy said:


> Hi, can someone confirm the authenticity of this scarf before I pay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150792016295?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> TIA


----------



## r6girl2005

I have a new scarf coming way. 

I was trying to be good until sale season but I have no self control if I see a good deal.


----------



## beth.stephenson

All I don't understand is- how eBay sellers get the official tags for the scarfs


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

I just recently got obsessed with McQueen Scarfs, have a black and just ordered an ivory w/red skulls from BG, and already thinking of which to get next.... 
When do they go on sale at the McQueen store?
TIA


----------



## r6girl2005

Here's my new baby! I need to get a better picture.


----------



## eroe

I just received a black scarf with the white skulls in the mail today as a birthday present from my family . I'm super excited to start wearing the scarf now!!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Zappos has a skull pashmina in bordeaux/ivory for only $289.99.

http://couture.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-skull-scarf-bordeaux-ivory


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

SPOILEDkiwi said:
			
		

> Zappos has a skull pashmina in bordeaux/ivory for only $289.99.
> 
> http://couture.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-skull-scarf-bordeaux-ivory



I got this one in purple/blue with white skulls. Should receive tom, can't wait!!


----------



## celestewg

Sharing my McQ scarf. 




Extremely versatile!


----------



## honeybunch

ShopGirlNYC said:


> I just recently got obsessed with McQueen Scarfs, have a black and just ordered an ivory w/red skulls from BG, and already thinking of which to get next....
> When do they go on sale at the McQueen store?
> TIA


 
The ivory with red sounds gorgeous.  I've not seen that in the UK.


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

Came in the mail yesterday, I am in love with both. Now looking for green with purple skulls and fuchsia


----------



## celestewg

ShopGirlNYC said:
			
		

> Came in the mail yesterday, I am in love with both. Now looking for green with purple skulls and fuchsia



Nice scarves!!


----------



## chiggah

Very elegant


----------



## Bethc

ShopGirlNYC said:
			
		

> Came in the mail yesterday, I am in love with both. Now looking for green with purple skulls and fuchsia



Great colors!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Gorgeous scarves shopgirl!


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

Thanks ladies! Now I want these in every color combo and Balenciaga's to match


----------



## dotcomgirl

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Here's my new baby! I need to get a better picture.



Love this scarf!!!! Beauty!

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## dotcomgirl

My new pink!  Sensational! Love all the scarves!!!

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## celestewg

dotcomgirl said:
			
		

> My new pink!  Sensational! Love all the scarves!!!
> 
> gratify and satisfy ; repeat



V eye catching! Gorgeous!


----------



## legaldiva

dotcomgirl--where did you find that wonderful pink scarf?!  I need it so badly!!!!

I just got my grey scarf with navy skulls from the Saks F&F sale; I'm wearing it today.  I'm obsessed ... all I can think about it how to get another one!


----------



## jadebee

I can't control my excitement, My very first mcqueen scarf was the red lips scarf, And unfortunately I took it to paris and thought it would be safe in my hotel room but it went missing and never got found. 

So I found one on ebay and picked it up for £95, I'm so so so so happy, when it comes I will post a picture of my scarf collection that has significantly grown since my first. 

I just can't contain my happiness


----------



## NicoletteRN

legaldiva said:


> dotcomgirl--where did you find that wonderful pink scarf?!  I need it so badly!!!!
> 
> I just got my grey scarf with navy skulls from the Saks F&F sale; I'm wearing it today.  I'm obsessed ... all I can think about it how to get another one!



Man...I saw that AMQ was excluded so I didn't bother. Then I noticed all the scarfs were gone. Good for you! That color combo sounds divine


----------



## NicoletteRN

jadebee said:


> I can't control my excitement, My very first mcqueen scarf was the red lips scarf, And unfortunately I took it to paris and thought it would be safe in my hotel room but it went missing and never got found.
> 
> So I found one on ebay and picked it up for £95, I'm so so so so happy, when it comes I will post a picture of my scarf collection that has significantly grown since my first.
> 
> I just can't contain my happiness



Yay! So happy for you. Can't wait to see a pic. I don't think ive seen this one. Sounds amazing


----------



## Brennamom

NicoletteRN said:


> Man...I saw that *AMQ was excluded* so I didn't bother. Then I noticed all the scarfs were gone. Good for you! That color combo sounds divine


 
Never assume.  The RTW was excluded but the accessories aren't (scarves, jewelry..).


----------



## NicoletteRN

Brennamom said:


> Never assume.  The RTW was excluded but the accessories aren't (scarves, jewelry..).



Yeah well...I usually go for it but this time I couldn't really be bothered. Maybe if I saw a color combo that I NEEDED lol...I would have given it a try. I'm usually the queen of discounts...know all the tricks. I thought about it and forgot about it...oh well there's always next time


----------



## r6girl2005

The boutique sales are right around the corner 



legaldiva said:


> dotcomgirl--where did you find that wonderful pink scarf?!  I need it so badly!!!!
> 
> I just got my grey scarf with navy skulls from the Saks F&F sale; I'm wearing it today.  I'm obsessed ... all I can think about it how to get another one!


----------



## NicoletteRN

r6girl2005 said:


> The boutique sales are right around the corner



Whoo hoo! I hope I don't miss em


----------



## Brennamom

NicoletteRN said:


> Yeah well...I usually go for it but this time I couldn't really be bothered. Maybe if I saw a color combo that I NEEDED lol...I would have given it a try. I'm usually the queen of discounts...know all the tricks. I thought about it and forgot about it...oh well there's always next time


 
I hear ya, I took a look and (thankfully) there was nothing I HAD to have. That hasn't always been the case.  The SFA F&F has contributed to my stash more often than not .


----------



## Bethc

Brennamom said:
			
		

> I hear ya, I took a look and (thankfully) there was nothing I HAD to have. That hasn't always been the case.  The SFA F&F has contributed to my stash more often than not .



They were eligible for this Saks F&F, the one I was thinking about disappeared quickly.


----------



## jadebee

my scarf collection. finally got my lips scarf back, Obviously not my exact one, But close enough. 

I'm obsessed with some of the new ones, And I'm constantly looking but I won't buy anymore for a while unless something catches my eye.


----------



## FleurCherie_9

Hi, I'm new to this thread so thought I'd share one of my favourite scarves


----------



## Bethc

FleurCherie_9 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to this thread so thought I'd share one of my favourite scarves



So cute!!  You're brave, my son would have spit up or something on me, lol


----------



## FleurCherie_9

Bethc said:
			
		

> So cute!!  You're brave, my son would have spit up or something on me, lol



Lol! He was asleep though so I was safe!!


----------



## kiwishopper

My one and only McQueen scarf!


----------



## Bethc

A few new additions... Rose pink, violet and pink shells...


----------



## Bethc

Lead/blue silk and my pashminas white/black, dk blue/lt blue and  lt pink leopard, magenta leopard silk


----------



## Bethc

And a few flower pashminas, I love the black/purple because it's reversible!


----------



## FleurCherie_9

Bethc said:
			
		

> A few new additions... Rose pink, violet and pink shells...



Loooove the rose pink..... must have!!


----------



## r6girl2005

I've been in love with the pink shells scarf for months! I'm hoping it hits the sales 

Twinkies on the rose pink!



Bethc said:


> A few new additions... Rose pink, violet and pink shells...


----------



## xoxo1858

I just received a white with black and the tag is half hanging off. It's my first scarf is this normal?


----------



## Bethc

xoxo1858 said:
			
		

> I just received a white with black and the tag is half hanging off. It's my first scarf is this normal?



Some of my tags have loosened a little after wear, but not come off.  where did you purchase it from?


----------



## FleurCherie_9

Abit of a random scarf picture, but i took this the other day after I took the baby for a walk and it got abit windy...... My scarf came in very handy!!


----------



## Bethc

FleurCherie_9 said:


> Abit of a random scarf picture, but i took this the other day after I took the baby for a walk and it got abit windy...... My scarf came in very handy!!
> 
> View attachment 1707003


 
so cute... and very Versatile!


----------



## Bethc

FleurCherie_9 said:
			
		

> Loooove the rose pink..... must have!!






			
				r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> I've been in love with the pink shells scarf for months! I'm hoping it hits the sales
> 
> Twinkies on the rose pink!



Thank you.  I'm wearing the black/white one today.  Love it!


----------



## btparty

Hi!  I also bought the ivory/black one from Nordstrom and it arrived today!  It's gorgeous but it looks a bit grayish.  Is that how it should look in real life?  I wonder if they sent me the wrong color by mistake. There is no nordstrom tag attached...


----------



## NicoletteRN

btparty said:


> Hi!  I also bought the ivory/black one from Nordstrom and it arrived today!  It's gorgeous but it looks a bit grayish.  Is that how it should look in real life?  I wonder if they sent me the wrong color by mistake. There is no nordstrom tag attached...



No Nordstrom sticker? That's if it comes from another store. Otherwise it will just be sealed in plastic. I actually ordered a leopard AMQ scarf from Nordstrom and they sent me a COMPLETELY different scarf, so it can happen.


----------



## r6girl2005

Can you post a picture?



btparty said:


> Hi!  I also bought the ivory/black one from Nordstrom and it arrived today!  It's gorgeous but it looks a bit grayish.  Is that how it should look in real life?  I wonder if they sent me the wrong color by mistake. There is no nordstrom tag attached...


----------



## btparty

Actually, I've decided to exchange because there were some snags.  Thank you though!


----------



## r6girl2005

No problem, congrats on a new scarf!



btparty said:


> Actually, I've decided to exchange because there were some snags. Thank you though!


----------



## bakacb

I have two : lavender on black and ivory on fuchsia

Love these scarves!


----------



## xoxo1858

Bethc said:


> Some of my tags have loosened a little after wear, but not come off.  where did you purchase it from?



Nordstrom. The tag is half hanging off and looks like tiny pulls are all over the scarf


----------



## Bethc

xoxo1858 said:
			
		

> Nordstrom. The tag is half hanging off and looks like tiny pulls are all over the scarf



I'm sorry, but you probably should return it, it may have been a return.


----------



## elisa_p

Would someone quickly take a look at this and let me know if you think it's fake?  I've never really bought anything from eBay nor do I have a lot of expirence with McQueen scarves.  I think it's fake but am not sure, the tags throw me off!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MCQUEEN-SIL...carves_Wraps&hash=item3a74afe3ad#ht_500wt_922

Thanks so much!


----------



## r6girl2005

I just pre-ordered a scarf for the upcoming sales next week!


----------



## nidvicious

r6girl2005 said:


> I just pre-ordered a scarf for the upcoming sales next week!


omg! congrats  which scarf? i can't believe june has snuck up so soon! did you get it from the boutique?


----------



## r6girl2005

Pink shells, Bethc posted a pic of hers one page back. I pre-paid at the Las Vegas boutique from one of sweetest SAs ever 



nidvicious said:


> omg! congrats  which scarf? i can't believe june has snuck up so soon! did you get it from the boutique?


----------



## mandyz

r6girl2005 said:


> Pink shells, Bethc posted a pic of hers one page back. I pre-paid at the Las Vegas boutique from one of sweetest SAs ever



The pink shell is amazing!! Did you get it from the McQueen boutique inside Wynn?? Do you mind telling me how much did you presale it for?


----------



## dcblam

This is NOT my listing.
FWIW - this is one of my favorite McQ scarves because of the oblong size.  
The colors are wonderful.  This is a VERY hard to find size.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OHHHHHH-SO-...ON-LEOPARD-SILK-SCARF-/390424479084?pt=US_Sca


----------



## Bethc

AMQ site started their sale


----------



## r6girl2005

mandyz said:
			
		

> The pink shell is amazing!! Did you get it from the McQueen boutique inside Wynn?? Do you mind telling me how much did you presale it for?



Yes, at the Wynn. I believe I paid $375.


----------



## susu1978

love all the scarves,I own only one pair of blk and white chiffon skull scarf but this year intend to buy 2 more, wonderin where can I get a good deal??


----------



## chichiemma

i'maddicted to these things!! i have 15. i will post pics after my exams


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

Hi TPF Ladies :]

I am looking for a particular scarf colorway. It's red with gold skulls. I have been looking for this in the classic style & am having no luck. Can anyone help meee please? :]


----------



## NicoletteRN

xoEMILYANNE said:


> Hi TPF Ladies :]
> 
> I am looking for a particular scarf colorway. It's red with gold skulls. I have been looking for this in the classic style & am having no luck. Can anyone help meee please? :]



I think this scarf was on the AMQ website. Saks also has them. I saw them and bought one in SF in March I think. I hope that's the same one. Good luck!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Hmm.. I've been thinking of getting a skull scarf lately! I wonder how practical it can be in the upcoming summer months. Might wait until the fall before I pick one up.


----------



## jamamcg

glamourdoll. said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I've been thinking of getting a skull scarf lately! I wonder how practical it can be in the upcoming summer months. Might wait until the fall before I pick one up.



You can wear the silk ones all year round they are very practical the pashmina ones are a bit heavier and thicker so are better for fall


----------



## Princess Pink

glamourdoll. said:


> Hmm.. I've been thinking of getting a skull scarf lately! I wonder how practical it can be in the upcoming summer months. Might wait until the fall before I pick one up.



Absolutely silk is perfect for summer but IMO depends on what colors you get - I have the black scarf/white skull combo and as I don't like to wear black when its hot, haven't used it since winter. Can't wait for fall though!


----------



## glamourdoll.

jamamcg said:
			
		

> You can wear the silk ones all year round they are very practical the pashmina ones are a bit heavier and thicker so are better for fall



That's so true. Thanks!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Princess Pink said:
			
		

> Absolutely silk is perfect for summer but IMO depends on what colors you get - I have the black scarf/white skull combo and as I don't like to wear black when its hot, haven't used it since winter. Can't wait for fall though!



Ahh, very good points! I may pick one up sooner then I expect then! I'll probably end up with the same combo as you  thanks!


----------



## iluvmybags

I finally bought my first McQueen Skull scarf!! 
Thanks to a lovely tPFer who lead me to a wonderful sale/markdown , I was able to purchase the exact scarf I've been wanting for a while now (the Cashmere Blend (a/k/a Pashmina), White w/Black Skulls) --

I couldn't wait to wear it, so I wore it to work yesterday.  I'm sure I'll be adding another one to my collection very soon!

(sorry that the pics aren't better -- I was in a hurry to leave, and didn't have time to go upstairs where the lighting is better, so I used software on my ipad to make the colors more accurate! next time I'll be sure to go upstairs!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Congrats! Love AMQ and your suede Phantom! Oh my G!


----------



## iluvmybags

redvelvetloubie said:


> Congrats! Love AMQ and your suede Phantom! Oh my G!


thank you so much!!
(thats one of my lucky TJMaxx finds!!!)


----------



## glamourdoll.

Picked one up today! Was originally going to get a black/ivory combo but I ended up with this purple one since I wear too much black and needed some colour  It's a perfect match to my bal too!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> thank you so much!!
> (thats one of my lucky TJMaxx finds!!!)



That is crazy! You are one lucky girl!


----------



## r6girl2005

iluvmybags said:


> I finally bought my first McQueen Skull scarf!!
> Thanks to a lovely tPFer who lead me to a wonderful sale/markdown , I was able to purchase the exact scarf I've been wanting for a while now (the Cashmere Blend (a/k/a Pashmina), White w/Black Skulls) --
> 
> I couldn't wait to wear it, so I wore it to work yesterday.  I'm sure I'll be adding another one to my collection very soon!
> 
> (sorry that the pics aren't better -- I was in a hurry to leave, and didn't have time to go upstairs where the lighting is better, so I used software on my ipad to make the colors more accurate! next time I'll be sure to go upstairs!



Congrats on your first scarf! They certainly are an addiction; can't have just two or three 

Oh and I need to shop at your TJMaxx!!!!


----------



## Princess Pink

glamourdoll. said:


> Picked one up today! Was originally going to get a black/ivory combo but I ended up with this purple one since I wear too much black and needed some colour  It's a perfect match to my bal too!
> ]



Congratulations! The purple combo is gorgeous too but honestly you can't go wrong with any of the colors, the scarves are so fabulous - and the purple will work for summer as well (more so than B/W) - enjoy!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Princess Pink said:
			
		

> Congratulations! The purple combo is gorgeous too but honestly you can't go wrong with any of the colors, the scarves are so fabulous - and the purple will work for summer as well (more so than B/W) - enjoy!



Thank you! It was so hard choosing between all the colors.. I'll probably end up with a second one soon!


----------



## iluvmybags

I just ordered the other scarf I've had my eye on all season from NAP!!  They did second markdowns, and it was included this time!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you so much for posting!  I haven't checked today and I just got a scarf I've been wanting!


----------



## PrincessD

My bf bought me a mcqueen scarf for my bday 2 months ago, I should've posted this much earlier! I love it so much!


----------



## Bethc

PrincessD said:
			
		

> My bf bought me a mcqueen scarf for my bday 2 months ago, I should've posted this much earlier! I love it so much!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## PrincessD

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks!! I was actually looking to purchase one when I go to London later this year since it's cheaper and he surprised me with it!


----------



## x_ninja

Not sure what this color is called but it's lovely. Got it from the Vegas boutique.


----------



## jamamcg

x_ninja said:
			
		

> Not sure what this color is called but it's lovely. Got it from the Vegas boutique.



I think it's the same one my mum got in the Harvey Nics sale it said the colour was blue/black


----------



## gunsandbanjos

x_ninja said:


> Not sure what this color is called but it's lovely. Got it from the Vegas boutique.
> distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/c8b18484a54e11e1989612313815112c_7.jpg


 
Lovely! Looks like ocean and black.

I got the federal blue/Azure scarf from Harvey Nichols for £82! So happy, love it.


----------



## susu1978

x_ninja said:
			
		

> Not sure what this color is called but it's lovely. Got it from the Vegas boutique.



Wow abdolutely beautiful


----------



## susu1978

glamourdoll. said:
			
		

> Picked one up today! Was originally going to get a black/ivory combo but I ended up with this purple one since I wear too much black and needed some colour  It's a perfect match to my bal too!



Yum the purple and the bal


----------



## susu1978

PrincessD said:
			
		

> My bf bought me a mcqueen scarf for my bday 2 months ago, I should've posted this much earlier! I love it so much!



U hav a very thoughtful bf,congrats and happy belated bthday


----------



## PrincessD

susu1978 said:


> U hav a very thoughtful bf,congrats and happy belated bthday


 
Thanks! I think I might get another one when I go to London too! I love this scarf so much!!!


----------



## nidvicious

Has anyone seen this scarf? I'm desperate for it. I purchased it November last year and just had stupid luck with it (both times I received a damaged one) I returned it and figured it wasn't meant to be but i STILL love it. I was planning on calling Harvey Nichols today, but when I went to look at it online it was sold out :cry:
http://www.harveynichols.com/mens/c...rves/s368186-liquid-skull-cashmere-scarf.html


----------



## susu1978

Just received my new mcqueen scarf in olive,and now i have 2


----------



## Bethc

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Just received my new mcqueen scarf in olive,and now i have 2



Gorgeous, congrats!  I love the colors!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Purchased an ivory one today! These are addictive..


----------



## sabrunka

Hey everyone! New to this thread, but long time lover of AMQ scarves! I got my first one just yesterday though! It was on sale, and I got my staff discount on top of it... Sooo I paid about £95 for this lovely scarf! Picture is a bit off with the colour, but it's a bright purple with white skulls! It's the modal/cashmere version, thicker and warmer! Love!


----------



## jamamcg

Forgot to post this when it arrived. My first classic. £82 from Harvey Nics . I usually go for the fashion scarves which I have about 8 or 9 of. The photo is quite bad but the colour is ocean and black


----------



## sabrunka

Very nice! Do you remember if they had any other colours, and if there were any cheaper ones? Harvey Nics sometimes has things on sale that are cheaper than my stores' sale items PLUS my discount on top!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

jamamcg said:


> Forgot to post this when it arrived. My first classic. £82 from Harvey Nics . I usually go for the fashion scarves which I have about 8 or 9 of. The photo is quite bad but the colour is ocean and black


 
Beautiful! Harvey Nics had great prices on McQueen scarves, I got the federal blue/azure one for £82 also.


----------



## jamamcg

gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Harvey Nics had great prices on McQueen scarves, I got the federal blue/azure one for £82 also.



It was because of you I had a look at Harvey Nics  I always forget about them THANK YOU


----------



## jamamcg

sabrunka said:
			
		

> Very nice! Do you remember if they had any other colours, and if there were any cheaper ones? Harvey Nics sometimes has things on sale that are cheaper than my stores' sale items PLUS my discount on top!



It was just what I saw online there were some at £82 I think only 2 were. and some were £115  most were still full priced


----------



## gunsandbanjos

jamamcg said:


> It was because of you I had a look at Harvey Nics  I always forget about them THANK YOU


 
Welcome - I always like to spread the news on bargains



jamamcg said:


> It was just what I saw online there were some at £82 I think only 2 were. and some were £115 most were still full priced


 
They had 5 reduced to £82 online and a few instore, they sold out very quickly though at that price! I got mine instore, i just happened to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## yakusoku.af

new addition to net-a-porter sale
skull print modal/cashmere
sale $311.50

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98679


----------



## pursesuader

Zappos has 1/2 off a lot of their scarves!


----------



## Brooke0502

If you buy off eBay how can you tell they are real? I want the black and white one and Nordies and Saks are both back ordered. I can't wait until September!! Any advice on telling a real from fake?


----------



## nidvicious

Brooke0502 said:


> If you buy off eBay how can you tell they are real? I want the black and white one and Nordies and Saks are both back ordered. I can't wait until September!! Any advice on telling a real from fake?


There are many black and white combo scarves available on the McQueen website. I personally wouldn't buy a classic scarf on ebay, majority of them are fake.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Brooke0502 said:


> If you buy off eBay how can you tell they are real? I want the black and white one and Nordies and Saks are both back ordered. I can't wait until September!! Any advice on telling a real from fake?


 
Don't buy classic skull from ebay, they are 99.9% fake. I can spot a fake generally pretty well, but the fakers are getting better and I wouldn't take the chance of parting with my hard earned cash to some scummy faker. Personally I'd be ordering from one of these 2 sites... 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314285

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/sca...kull-scarves/ACFA,en_US,sc.html?scarf3d=false


----------



## susu1978

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> If you buy off eBay how can you tell they are real? I want the black and white one and Nordies and Saks are both back ordered. I can't wait until September!! Any advice on telling a real from fake?



Also do check matches and zappos,i did see some over there. Th classic blk n white u can search on shopstyle,i found loads in farfetch,nordtrom


----------



## Brooke0502

nidvicious said:
			
		

> There are many black and white combo scarves available on the McQueen website. I personally wouldn't buy a classic scarf on ebay, majority of them are fake.






			
				gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> Don't buy classic skull from ebay, they are 99.9% fake. I can spot a fake generally pretty well, but the fakers are getting better and I wouldn't take the chance of parting with my hard earned cash to some scummy faker. Personally I'd be ordering from one of these 2 sites...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314285
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/scarf-boutique/skull-scarves/silk-skull-scarves/ACFA,en_US,sc.html?scarf3d=false






			
				susu1978 said:
			
		

> Also do check matches and zappos,i did see some over there. Th classic blk n white u can search on shopstyle,i found loads in farfetch,nordtrom



Thank you guys so much!! I'm just going to buy it from a site site!


----------



## Bethc

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Thank you guys so much!! I'm just going to buy it from a site site!



There's a sale going on now at the AMQ site, net a porter and zappos. Zappos looks like they have a pretty good selection!


----------



## eurasiangirl

Random question but has anyone had luck hand washing the silk McQueen scarves?? And have tips for doing it?? I'm going to be taking my black on white skull scarf on a trip soon and I'd rather be able to hand wash it in soakwash brand delicate garment wash whenever I want than have to find a dry cleaner etc etc


----------



## HiromiT

I handwash my McQ silk scarves all the time. Just a little Woolite or Zero in lukewarm water, squeeze the scarf gently, and rise well. Then hang dry. The scarves come out a little softer and not as crisp as when new and a little wrinkly at the edges. But nothing beats a clean scarf. 

  Oh, some of the dye will come out in the water but dont be alarmed. My scarves havent discolored or faded or anything.



eurasiangirl said:


> Random question but has anyone had luck hand washing the silk McQueen scarves?? And have tips for doing it?? I'm going to be taking my black on white skull scarf on a trip soon and I'd rather be able to hand wash it in soakwash brand delicate garment wash whenever I want than have to find a dry cleaner etc etc


----------



## r6girl2005

I hand wash mine as well. I actually use dishwasher detergent but I use an environmentally friendly brand that doesn't have the chemicals the regular ones do. I once read somewhere to use dishwash soap because it better removes perfume and oil stains from our bodies.

I wash in tepid water by swirling the scarf around in the water and knead it every so gently. Then I rinse with cold water. Whatever you do, do NOT wring the scarf! I wrap it up in a towel to soak up excess water then hang it in my bathroom to dry. 

Hope that helps!



eurasiangirl said:


> Random question but has anyone had luck hand washing the silk McQueen scarves?? And have tips for doing it?? I'm going to be taking my black on white skull scarf on a trip soon and I'd rather be able to hand wash it in soakwash brand delicate garment wash whenever I want than have to find a dry cleaner etc etc


----------



## eurasiangirl

Thanks for the tips! I did a test-handwash today with my black on white - I used cool water with a squirt of Soak, swished it around in the solution, did a quick rinse (even though Soak is a rinse-free formulation...habit lol) and rolled it up in a white towel to squeeze the excess water out and then lay flat to dry. Perfection!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Does any of you know where to find the best selection of skull scarves in pashmina or maybe a cotton-blend?  Thank you.


----------



## glowingface

Is tag and logo print the only way to tell the difference or does the quality of Fabric/silk and the skull prints actually differ from original? 

I don't own any, but I am curious...


----------



## Brooke0502

Yay I ordered my first McQueen scarf! I went with the classic black and ivory!! It should be here by the 5th!!! I have hunted forever and I thought I'd share, the best deal I found was  forward by elyse walker. No tax and free shipping. $295 was the exact amount where as every other site it was $295.00 plus shipping plus taxes or free shipping but $18.xx worth of taxes making it $307.00 or more!! So def if anyone is looking at getting one def recommend this site because of free returns, no taxes, and free shipping!!


----------



## Brooke0502

forward by elyse walker is a reputable site correct? I just ordered a McQueen scarf from there and there was no shipping or taxes, just the $295.00 pricing.


----------



## r6girl2005

Yes, they are reputable 



Brooke0502 said:


> forward by elyse walker is a reputable site correct? I just ordered a McQueen scarf from there and there was no shipping or taxes, just the $295.00 pricing.


----------



## Brooke0502

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Yes, they are reputable



Thank ya ma'am! I'm excited to get it in!!


----------



## HHPmom

I got this McQueen silk scarf for 70% off at Saks today (orig. price = $625). Last week it was $318 and take additional 25% off = $238. Today it's $250 and take additional 25% off = $187.50.


----------



## azureartist

HHPmom said:


> I got this McQueen silk scarf for 70% off at Saks today (orig. price = $625). Last week it was $318 and take additional 25% off = $238. Today it's $250 and take additional 25% off = $187.50.



Lucky you - pretty! Had my eye on that one...did you buy it online or in store?


----------



## HHPmom

azureartist said:


> Lucky you - pretty! Had my eye on that one...did you buy it online or in store?



It was in store. There were 2 of them. The other one was still there when I left at noon. Check your PM.


----------



## Brennamom

HHPmom said:


> I got this McQueen silk scarf for 70% off at Saks today (orig. price = $625). Last week it was $318 and take additional 25% off = $238. Today it's $250 and take additional 25% off = $187.50.


 
It was a great sale! I got this one for less than $150 (retail $475)!


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey there - Congrats on the fab McQueen finds, sooo pretty! 

My SA has this one in a light lavender with silver lame' skulls & also a cream with gold lame' skulls at 70% ending later today $575 reg. down to $172.50 - pm me for SA info


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Raffaluv said:
			
		

> Hey there - Congrats on the fab McQueen finds, sooo pretty!
> 
> My SA has this one in a light lavender with silver lame' skulls & also a cream with gold lame' skulls at 70% ending later today $575 reg. down to $172.50 - pm me for SA info



Thanks Raffaluv! I've scooped both of these up. Can't wait to receive them.


----------



## Brooke0502

I just got my order in today and it's snagged and pulled in two places! For $295 that baby better be perfect!! I'm hoping to do an exchange. 

Does this happen easy with these scarves?


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I just got my order in today and it's snagged and pulled in two places! For $295 that baby better be perfect!! I'm hoping to do an exchange.
> 
> Does this happen easy with these scarves?



I haven't seen snags in my scarves but I treat them very carefully. The material is delicate and will snag like anything else. Hope you can find your color way for an easy exchange.


----------



## r6girl2005

So it came that way? How bad are they?

I know my classic skull scarves all have pulls and snags. However, they are so small that I am the only one that knows they are there. It happens though with the silk scarves since they are so delicate. I've been super careful with mine and it's still happened.



Brooke0502 said:


> I just got my order in today and it's snagged and pulled in two places! For $295 that baby better be perfect!! I'm hoping to do an exchange.
> 
> Does this happen easy with these scarves?


----------



## Brooke0502

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> So it came that way? How bad are they?
> 
> I know my classic skull scarves all have pulls and snags. However, they are so small that I am the only one that knows they are there. It happens though with the silk scarves since they are so delicate. I've been super careful with mine and it's still happened.



It was bad the threads were hanging off like it could go further down. I couldn't believe it! I was so mad


----------



## r6girl2005

I would exchange, good luck!



Brooke0502 said:


> It was bad the threads were hanging off like it could go further down. I couldn't believe it! I was so mad


----------



## Brooke0502

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> I would exchange, good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## Takeshi

Does anyone know how and where could I order these lovely scarves in Europe with lowest price? 

And which one do you recommend for light skin and dark blond hair: black one with white skulls or white one with black skulls?

And one more question: isn't anyone feeling weird about the whole print thing, I mean the skulls? I know that many wear those prints just to be in style but I am not sure how to feel about them. Doesn't the skull remind of death or something not so positive?


----------



## Brooke0502

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how and where could I order these lovely scarves in Europe with lowest price?
> 
> And which one do you recommend for light skin and dark blond hair: black one with white skulls or white one with black skulls?
> 
> And one more question: isn't anyone feeling weird about the whole print thing, I mean the skulls? I know that many wear those prints just to be in style but I am not sure how to feel about them. Doesn't the skull remind of death or something not so positive?



Typically I'm not a skull person myself but I love it on this scarf! I don't think it reminds me of anything negative, it's just a fun fashion piece! 

I'm dark headed and I want both the black which I'm exchanging and the white one!


----------



## r6girl2005

Many things appeal to different people. I for one adore the McQ skull scarves. They are a great way to add some edge to a classic or chic outfit. They also have started some great conversations when people realize what's on my scarf.


If you aren't so sure about the classic skull scarves maybe you could try a fashion scarf? There are some amazing patterns and the skulls are so subtle that you really have to look to see them. I for one LOVE LOVE LOVE the fashion scarves and they are my personal preference when it comes to the McQ scarves.


As to your questions I think either color would look good on you but perhaps white would be a good start. I don't know where you live in Europe or where you can get them at a lower cost. I've never seen the classic scarves go on sale and have always paid retail for them.

Good luck in your search!



Takeshi said:


> Does anyone know how and where could I order these lovely scarves in Europe with lowest price?
> 
> And which one do you recommend for light skin and dark blond hair: black one with white skulls or white one with black skulls?
> 
> And one more question: isn't anyone feeling weird about the whole print thing, I mean the skulls? I know that many wear those prints just to be in style but I am not sure how to feel about them. Doesn't the skull remind of death or something not so positive?


----------



## Ilia

Takeshi said:


> Does anyone know how and where could I order these lovely scarves in Europe with lowest price?
> 
> And which one do you recommend for light skin and dark blond hair: black one with white skulls or white one with black skulls?
> 
> And one more question: isn't anyone feeling weird about the whole print thing, I mean the skulls? I know that many wear those prints just to be in style but I am not sure how to feel about them. Doesn't the skull remind of death or something not so positive?



Classic/Skull ones I haven't seen on sale anywhere so far in Europe, only very rarely NAP had some of the uglier colors on sale.

So I think you're stuck with the normal price and easiest shop would be the McQueen shop itself as it now ships to all of Europe.

I'm VERY fair skinned and have dark blonde hair too and I decided to go with the black one with white skulls as the white one  washed me completely out. I looked like a ghost! :weird:


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi McQueen scarf experts I just got my first Pashmina! The Tudor Rose! Mod pics when I get home


----------



## ReRe

Check out Zappos, they carry Alexander McQueen and I just purchased an Ocelot scarf I had been eyeing at NM for half price!


----------



## dhampir2005

For anyone interested I got the Tudor Rose pashmina price matched from Saks. It's full price there but went on sale elsewhere so I was able to get it adjusted


----------



## Calvin7592

When will the fall colors be released? I missed out on the Navy/orange scarf last winter and none of the summer colors appeal to me. Should I wait for fall?


----------



## dcblam

Question ...... 
My girlfriend received the GodSaveMcQueen scarf 
 (from Zappos: http://couture.zappos.com/multiview/7898715/238)

and the edges are sewn, not hand rolled.  Go figure.  Is this starting to happen with the collection?  Fashion only OR classics as well?

Would love others to chime in, please.......


----------



## stephci

Are all the tags on real scraves dark grey? or are they different colours


----------



## Brooke0502

stephci said:
			
		

> Are all the tags on real scraves dark grey? or are they different colours



Mine is dark.


----------



## Brooke0502

Just an FYI ladies 

http://www.forwardforward.com/

Has both the black & ivory on sale for $207.00 no taxes & free shipping cheapest I've ever found! Plus I bought the black one a little bit back and they were still able to price match and refund $88 back to my card since its on sale now & was within the 30 day window! Yay two both of my scarves now!!


----------



## livethelake

Brooke0502 said:


> Just an FYI ladies
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/
> 
> Has both the black & ivory on sale for $207.00 no taxes & free shipping cheapest I've ever found! Plus I bought the black one a little bit back and they were still able to price match and refund $88 back to my card since its on sale now & was within the 30 day window! Yay two both of my scarves now!!


 
I just checked  but the price is coming up full price for me???

ETA - Never mind...under the sale tab it's showing the disounted price.  strange.  Thanks!


----------



## nidvicious

I'm so fed up with the AMQ tags  EVERY scarf I have owned has seemed to have a problem with them coming undone or snagging the scarf. Do any of you just remove them? I'm considering taking them off, but I would really rather not :\


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Just an FYI ladies
> 
> http://www.forwardforward.com/
> 
> Has both the black & ivory on sale for $207.00 no taxes & free shipping cheapest I've ever found! Plus I bought the black one a little bit back and they were still able to price match and refund $88 back to my card since its on sale now & was within the 30 day window! Yay two both of my scarves now!!



Thanks so much for the intel! Just snatched up the black/ivory one.


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Looks like farfetch.com has the ivory/black skull scarf for $220 + $18 shipping. The boutique (Biondini) is in Paris but the price includes import duties.


----------



## smiley13tree

Snatched the sale scarf from forward.com! And I love it so much. Adds the perfect edge to my outfits!


----------



## annaspanna33

Has anyone ever had their scarf dry cleaned? I have a black/white one that I feel could do with a little refresh!


----------



## pintojak

Hi, Ive been wanting to buy one for sometime, since I live in europe and I dont have any nearby retailer, their online site seems to have the most affordable prices with shipping included. Does anyone know any other online site with reasonable prices that ship to EU. I checked out Harrods but their, shipping is 20 pounds. Thanks


----------



## jamamcg

pintojak said:
			
		

> Hi, Ive been wanting to buy one for sometime, since I live in europe and I dont have any nearby retailer, their online site seems to have the most affordable prices with shipping included. Does anyone know any other online site with reasonable prices that ship to EU. I checked out Harrods but their, shipping is 20 pounds. Thanks



You can look at Net a porter and Luisaviaroma they ship to Europe and I believe Luisaviaroma is free shipping also look at Harvey Nichols, but I think their shipping is quite high, also look at Matches  hope these help


----------



## pintojak

Hi, thanks a lot, now I just cant decide on a plum or navy version.


----------



## Jojo87

HHPmom said:
			
		

> I got this McQueen silk scarf for 70% off at Saks today (orig. price = $625). Last week it was $318 and take additional 25% off = $238. Today it's $250 and take additional 25% off = $187.50.



Congratz to u...


----------



## Jojo87

glamourdoll. said:
			
		

> Purchased an ivory one today! These are addictive..



Wish having one also


----------



## r6girl2005

I suggest hand washing; save yourself the money 

I have tips here on post #889.



annaspanna33 said:


> Has anyone ever had their scarf dry cleaned? I have a black/white one that I feel could do with a little refresh!


----------



## merekat703

This is such a helpful thread! Are there any authentic skull scarves on ebay? I feel like I have never seen one..  Thanks!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Do any of you ladies own the cashmere/silk blend leopard skull scarf? I'm debating between it and the LV leopard one. I like the McQ scarf more but the LV one is much bigger. I've only found the McQ for sale at Net-a-porter and I really want to try it on & touch before buying


----------



## jellybebe

BagsNBaubles said:


> Do any of you ladies own the cashmere/silk blend leopard skull scarf? I'm debating between it and the LV leopard one. I like the McQ scarf more but the LV one is much bigger. I've only found the McQ for sale at Net-a-porter and I really want to try it on & touch before buying



I was wondering the same thing! I'm not a huge fan of skulls but I found a pic of a blogger wearing a very simple outfit but the McQueen skull scarf was such a nice pop against her outfit! Also, I was disappointed by the "feel" of the LV leopard scarf - was expecting it to be much softer for the price.

Here's the inspiration pic:


----------



## jellybebe

smiley13tree said:


> Snatched the sale scarf from forward.com! And I love it so much. Adds the perfect edge to my outfits!



OMG you have totally enabled me! And it's still available at the sale price! Debating whether to get it or not. Is it soft?


----------



## BagsNBaubles

jellybebe said:


> I was wondering the same thing! I'm not a huge fan of skulls but I found a pic of a blogger wearing a very simple outfit but the McQueen skull scarf was such a nice pop against her outfit! Also, I was disappointed by the "feel" of the LV leopard scarf - was expecting it to be much softer for the price.
> 
> Here's the inspiration pic:



Was it just too lightweight or it wasn't soft enough? They are both 70cash/30silk so I imagine the McQueen would be similar. I feel like a crazy person for even considering spending $700 on a scarf but I'm scared to wait for a sale if it's exclusive just to one store... might sell out and then I'd be crying in my pillow.


----------



## jellybebe

BagsNBaubles said:
			
		

> Was it just too lightweight or it wasn't soft enough? They are both 70cash/30silk so I imagine the McQueen would be similar. I feel like a crazy person for even considering spending $700 on a scarf but I'm scared to wait for a sale if it's exclusive just to one store... might sell out and then I'd be crying in my pillow.



Maybe I'm crazy but the LV scarf felt the tiniest bit... Scratchy. I think that I will need to wait til I'm back in civilization and can feel/compare both scarves in person. I also feel slightly nuts realizing that I'm contemplating dropping $800 for a scarf.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

jellybebe said:


> Maybe I'm crazy but the LV scarf felt the tiniest bit... Scratchy. I think that I will need to wait til I'm back in civilization and can feel/compare both scarves in person. I also feel slightly nuts realizing that I'm contemplating dropping $800 for a scarf.



Haha, you might be my enablement buddy! If you live in Canada you'll get lots of use out of it, that's what I'm telling myself anyways. I'm always cold so maybe purse priced scarves will be my new thang


----------



## lauren_t

Ahhh McQueen scarves, probably my favourite thing in the world! I currently have two. 

Fair Isle Skull Scarf 






and my God Save McQueen which I have to say was a BARGAIN. I bought it in the Matches sale in January for £140! Couldn't believe it, been wanting a r/w/b one for years but they were never in the sale! 





Contemplating my third, but not sure what to get as I want a brighter scarf for this winter. Leaning towards a burberry check but not sure if I want a pashmina ivory/black skull scarf.


----------



## smiley13tree

jellybebe said:
			
		

> OMG you have totally enabled me! And it's still available at the sale price! Debating whether to get it or not. Is it soft?



Thank you! Wow I can't believe it's still available. You should definitely get it! It's pretty soft but not too delicate because it has some woven texture to it. Well worth it IMHO!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for the cashmere blend scull scarf .I've got in silk chiffon,but it's getting cold :greengrin:


----------



## raEEv3

Has anyone tried ironing their Alexander McQueen silk-chiffon scarves before?
I've recently got mine wet and it has made a wrinkle. The tag doesn't have an X over the iron, but I'm just making sure as it is so delicate. 

Thanks!


----------



## smiley13tree

raEEv3 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried ironing their Alexander McQueen silk-chiffon scarves before?
> I've recently got mine wet and it has made a wrinkle. The tag doesn't have an X over the iron, but I'm just making sure as it is so delicate.
> 
> Thanks!



I ironed mine! It turned out a lot better after hand washing it. Just be careful and iron with a cotton shirt over it.


----------



## NicoletteRN

BagsNBaubles said:


> Do any of you ladies own the cashmere/silk blend leopard skull scarf? I'm debating between it and the LV leopard one. I like the McQ scarf more but the LV one is much bigger. I've only found the McQ for sale at Net-a-porter and I really want to try it on & touch before buying



I have and love both! The AMQ is scarf is much thinner, almost sheer. Nordstrom has It as well.The LV stole Is AMAZINGLY soft. It is so comfy! You can't go wrong with either but if I had to choose just one I would say LV


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm in love with this






No I'm waiting for:


----------



## dragonette

I just ordered my first! Cashmere blend in black with white skulls.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ you'll love it ! Feel it, it's fantastic 
Pics,when it arrives ?


----------



## dragonette

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ you'll love it ! Feel it, it's fantastic
> Pics,when it arrives ?



Definitely!  I'm already wondering if I should order a few more with the free shipping from Matches...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dragonette said:


> Definitely!  I'm already wondering if I should order a few more with the free shipping from Matches...



Their boxes are beautiful too


----------



## dragonette

Pollie-Jean said:


> Their boxes are beautiful too



I heard about that too!


----------



## jamamcg

Pollie-Jean said:
			
		

> Their boxes are beautiful too



I love matches packaging as well


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jamamcg said:


> I love matches packaging as well



Lovely ! 

shopping is fun,isn't it


----------



## jamamcg

Pollie-Jean said:


> Lovely !
> 
> shopping is fun,isn't it



Especially with other peoples money HAHAHA.
i find it strange how McQueen scarves dont come in boxes, but their t-shirts do(when buying from McQueen website)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jamamcg said:


> Especially with other peoples money HAHAHA.
> i find it strange how McQueen scarves dont come in boxes, but their t-shirts do(when buying from McQueen website)



For me it's more fun to spend my own money

Never bought a McQ tee, but yes,there should be nice boxes for everything!


----------



## cfca22

Hello ladies I just wanted to share my first A.M. skull scarf thanks to my bf. I looooove it now I want more


----------



## jellybebe

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Hello ladies I just wanted to share my first A.M. skull scarf thanks to my bf. I looooove it now I want more



Very nice! I love the colour combo, so simple yet classic.


----------



## merekat703

cfca22 said:


> Hello ladies I just wanted to share my first A.M. skull scarf thanks to my bf. I looooove it now I want more


 Thats my favorite one!


----------



## cfca22

jellybebe said:


> Very nice! I love the colour combo, so simple yet classic.



Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

cfca22 said:


> Hello ladies I just wanted to share my first A.M. skull scarf thanks to my bf. I looooove it now I want more



Congrats ! Beautiful !
Sure,one can't be enough


----------



## dragonette

jamamcg said:


> I love matches packaging as well



That's a beautiful box! 

I hope I get my first one soon so I can decide if the size is going to work when I tie it on my Bals... If yes, then hopefully Matches free shipping is still on (and I will buy up a storm)!

I really like the white skulls on grey cotton scarf for men... But I wonder if it's much thicker than the cashmere blend. Does anyone know?


----------



## jamamcg

dragonette said:


> That's a beautiful box!
> 
> I hope I get my first one soon so I can decide if the size is going to work when I tie it on my Bals... If yes, then hopefully Matches free shipping is still on (and I will buy up a storm)!
> 
> I really like the white skulls on grey cotton scarf for men... But I wonder if it's much thicker than the cashmere blend. Does anyone know?



i have a few cotton McQueen scarves and they are so soft they are a bit less flexible that the silk ones dont know about the cashmere ones. they are not that thick still feel quite delicate, but much harder wearing  hope that helps


----------



## dragonette

jamamcg said:


> i have a few cotton McQueen scarves and they are so soft they are a bit less flexible that the silk ones dont know about the cashmere ones. they are not that thick still feel quite delicate, but much harder wearing  hope that helps



Thank you so much for the feedback! I kinda wish the ladies' scarves came in more masculine/neutral colours... Like white and grey! The pink and grey one is tricky to match with some of my bags because of the pink, even though it's very pale pink...


----------



## cfca22

Pollie-Jean said:


> Congrats ! Beautiful !
> Sure,one can't be enough



Thanks Pollie-Jean. Now I'm just thinking which color to purchase next


----------



## dchildaries

Hi mcq scarves experts, I just encountered a situation, and I would like any help from you.
I purchase a brown skull scarves from forward, which was on sale for 50%.
I know forward is authentic and I purchased it without any doubt.
But after I received the scarf, the material is different from the old one I purchase from NM last year.  
Even tho the tag said it is 100% silk, but it feel more linen then silk.  It is not very soft.
My guess is the scarf is from summer collection (that's why it was on sale?), and maybe there is difference in material they use for summer vs winter collection.

Does any one notice this difference? THANKS!!!


----------



## yy0015

*@dchildaries:* I also ordered a 100% silk skull scarf from Forward during the sale. When I received it, I was actually wondering the same thing. I had higher expectations of a more soft, silky feel (with even a hint of sateen), but it felt pretty linen-y and looked very matte to me. Unfortunately, I may not be of much help in comparing it to past McQueen scarves, since this one was my first.



dchildaries said:


> Hi mcq scarves experts, I just encountered a situation, and I would like any help from you.
> I purchase a brown skull scarves from forward, which was on sale for 50%.
> I know forward is authentic and I purchased it without any doubt.
> But after I received the scarf, the material is different from the old one I purchase from NM last year.
> Even tho the tag said it is 100% silk, but it feel more linen then silk.  It is not very soft.
> My guess is the scarf is from summer collection (that's why it was on sale?), and maybe there is difference in material they use for summer vs winter collection.
> 
> Does any one notice this difference? THANKS!!!


----------



## jamamcg

What i know is McQueen scarves are woven in different ways there is a smooth weave which is used on fashion scarves and some classics, but the most common one is a much rougher weave that is used on the massed produced classics, both are 100% silk just woven in different ways. the rough weave scarves snag a lot easier that the smooth.
Hope this helps


----------



## dchildaries

was yours brown too?
i wonder if it is that color?




yy0015 said:


> *@dchildaries:* I also ordered a 100% silk skull scarf from Forward during the sale. When I received it, I was actually wondering the same thing. I had higher expectations of a more soft, silky feel (with even a hint of sateen), but it felt pretty linen-y and looked very matte to me. Unfortunately, I may not be of much help in comparing it to past McQueen scarves, since this one was my first.


----------



## dchildaries

it does feel it would be easily snag than the smooth one...
I always put my scarves inside my bags or throw it around everywhere...
maybe this version wasn't meant for me...



jamamcg said:


> What i know is McQueen scarves are woven in different ways there is a smooth weave which is used on fashion scarves and some classics, but the most common one is a much rougher weave that is used on the massed produced classics, both are 100% silk just woven in different ways. the rough weave scarves snag a lot easier that the smooth.
> Hope this helps


----------



## yy0015

*@dchildaries:* My scarf was black skulls on white background. I was really hoping for a super soft feel to this classic, bummer!



dchildaries said:


> was yours brown too?
> i wonder if it is that color?


----------



## dragonette

Oooh that's not good to hear! I just ordered the red with black skulls in silk from Matches. I hope it's gonna be the softer one!

I have received my very first, a cashmere blend. And I love it! It is crazy soft!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dragonette said:


> Oooh that's not good to hear! I just ordered the red with black skulls in silk from Matches. I hope it's gonna be the softer one!
> 
> I have received my very first, a cashmere blend. And I love it! It is crazy soft



Please post pics of the red one !
Yeah,cashmere blend is a fantastic material,easy to drape,warm and smooth. I love to wear it


----------



## dragonette

Pollie-Jean said:


> Please post pics of the red one !
> Yeah,cashmere blend is a fantastic material,easy to drape,warm and smooth. I love to wear it



I will, once I get it!  I hope it's not going to be stiff... It looks very soft in the stock photo!


----------



## dragonette

I just bought the lead/blue pashima on sale from Forward!

I really want the rose and skull one from mytheresa but their shipping is so expensive!


----------



## dragonette

My two scarves from Matches came today - the red chiffon and the white cashmere. I am very disappointed. The white with black skulls is ripped where the tags are. How can they not inspect their items before they ship off to customers?


----------



## Kathleen37

You know my cream jewelled skull pashmina had a small rip in it where they took off the mcqueen tag and attached their own. 

I kept it as it was the last one but I wouldn't buy a scarf from them again...


----------



## dragonette

Mine looks like this....





Returning for a new one is gonna be so much pain! I don't even know if I can get a refund on the gst I paid. Plus paying gst again for a replacement!


----------



## Kathleen37

Phone them, they may send you a pre-paid postage envelope. I was so annoyed I couldn't even phone them. I emailed their feedback response and never heard so to be honest, they lost a customer with me.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dragonette said:


> I just bought the lead/blue pashima on sale from Forward!
> 
> I really want the rose and skull one from mytheresa but their shipping is so expensive!


Love this one,great blue !



dragonette said:


> Mine looks like this....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1897681
> 
> 
> Returning for a new one is gonna be so much pain! I don't even know if I  can get a refund on the gst I paid. Plus paying gst again for a  replacement!



That' *very* annoying ! 
 In this price range...


----------



## dragonette

Oh they did send me a DHL envelope in case of returns. They have just replied me to say I can arrange for DHL to pick up at their cost, and I will not have to pay taxes again for the replacement piece. I certainly hope so!


----------



## dragonette

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this one,great blue !
> 
> That' *very* annoying !
> In this price range...



I was surprised to find the lead/blue! The only one I could find so far was the white/blue and while white and blue are my most worn colours, I somehow wasn't feeling drawn to the white/blue scarf. I saw the lead/blue on the McQ site and thought it was so much nicer! Then I happened to go to the Forward site and checked the Sale section, and there it was!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dragonette said:


> I was surprised to find the lead/blue! The  only one I could find so far was the white/blue and while white and blue  are my most worn colours, I somehow wasn't feeling drawn to the  white/blue scarf. I saw the lead/blue on the McQ site and thought it was  so much nicer! Then I happened to go to the Forward site and checked  the Sale section, and there it was!



Great find !Really outstanding colors. Congrats and enjoy wearing it, dragonette


----------



## Mi_Lan

Does anyone knows current price for the square scarf  90.90 in the us .?


----------



## BagsNBaubles

These McQueen scarves are such a naughty habit! I'm just about to place an order for the leopard one, but now there are 2-3 more that I would really just love to own  Do any of the fashion print pashmina scarves make it to the sales? January I'm guessing?


----------



## dragonette

Two new scarves! 






Sorry for crappy phone peekture. Better peektures in my camera coming soon!


----------



## dragonette

BagsNBaubles said:


> These McQueen scarves are such a naughty habit! I'm just about to place an order for the leopard one, but now there are 2-3 more that I would really just love to own  Do any of the fashion print pashmina scarves make it to the sales? January I'm guessing?



I would like to know this as well!


----------



## talli8cakes

Yay I finally got a pink leopard print McQueen scarf. I've been hesitating for what feels like years as the price is double the normal skull scarfs. I finally caved at Harrods discount weekend, the pretty Harrods storage box helped! 
I'm really impressed with this one. It's really beautiful and long so it has that slouchy effect when worn. Couldn't be happier with it. So glad I avoided the mint green one at Bicester village and saved my money for this!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

talli8cakes said:


> Yay I finally got a pink leopard print McQueen scarf. I've been hesitating for what feels like years as the price is double the normal skull scarfs. I finally caved at Harrods discount weekend, the pretty Harrods storage box helped!
> I'm really impressed with this one. It's really beautiful and long so it has that slouchy effect when worn. Couldn't be happier with it. So glad I avoided the mint green one at Bicester village and saved my money for this!



Is this one silk? I just ordered the brown leopard pashmina from Farfetch. They had it for $580 instead of the $725 it's going for at the department stores. I'll post pics when it gets here, I can't wait!


----------



## r6girl2005

I believe most fashion scarves (silk and pashima) do go on sale. I'm not sure when the department store sales are but the McQ boutique sales should be starting in December if you are in the US.



BagsNBaubles said:


> These McQueen scarves are such a naughty habit! I'm just about to place an order for the leopard one, but now there are 2-3 more that I would really just love to own  Do any of the fashion print pashmina scarves make it to the sales? January I'm guessing?


----------



## dragonette

r6girl2005 said:


> I believe most fashion scarves (silk and pashima) do go on sale. I'm not sure when the department store sales are but the McQ boutique sales should be starting in December if you are in the US.



Thanks for the info!

Dang... I just bought a fashion pashima... Most expensive piece of fabric I have ever bought. :girlwhack:


----------



## r6girl2005

I finally have enough self control to wait until sales. Getting to this point has been sooooo hard 



dragonette said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Dang... I just bought a fashion pashima... Most expensive piece of fabric I have ever bought. :girlwhack:


----------



## dragonette

r6girl2005 said:


> I finally have enough self control to wait until sales. Getting to this point has been sooooo hard



OMG I hope I will get there one day too.  I tell myself one more pashima and I will be scarf-content (_for now_).


----------



## talli8cakes

BagsNBaubles said:
			
		

> Is this one silk? I just ordered the brown leopard pashmina from Farfetch. They had it for $580 instead of the $725 it's going for at the department stores. I'll post pics when it gets here, I can't wait!



Yes it's the silk one. I'd love to see pics of the pashmina. I was debating which one to get as the price difference isn't huge. 
Congrats!


----------



## talli8cakes

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> I believe most fashion scarves (silk and pashima) do go on sale. I'm not sure when the department store sales are but the McQ boutique sales should be starting in December if you are in the US.



In the Uk the leopard ones etc go on sale but they always sell out so fast, I've not yet been quick enough to get one. I nearly had the brown leopard silk in the matches fashion sale but wasn't quite quick enough. Sometimes I think that the price isn't reduced enough to warrant waiting (in the UK) but the normal silk scarfs are usually reduced quite well so I tend to buy fashion scarfs when I see them and wait for the sale to pick up the regular skull scarfs. 
In the US you have cool things like the black Friday sales right? Are there amazing deals on McQueen then?


----------



## r6girl2005

Right before sales start I always do a pre-sale release form for the scarf I want. Then it's held for me and it's shipped out the week sales actually start. This is with the SA I always use at the Las Vegas boutique. Just something to think about for next time.

I actually don't know if McQueen items are in black Friday sales. I never participate in black Friday anyways because it's usually more of a zoo than I'm willing to deal with. :shame:



talli8cakes said:


> In the Uk the leopard ones etc go on sale but they always sell out so fast, I've not yet been quick enough to get one. I nearly had the brown leopard silk in the matches fashion sale but wasn't quite quick enough. Sometimes I think that the price isn't reduced enough to warrant waiting (in the UK) but the normal silk scarfs are usually reduced quite well so I tend to buy fashion scarfs when I see them and wait for the sale to pick up the regular skull scarfs.
> In the US you have cool things like the black Friday sales right? Are there amazing deals on McQueen then?


----------



## dragonette

r6girl2005 said:


> Right before sales start I always do a pre-sale release form for the scarf I want. Then it's held for me and it's shipped out the week sales actually start. This is with the SA I always use at the Las Vegas boutique. Just something to think about for next time.
> 
> I actually don't know if McQueen items are in black Friday sales. I never participate in black Friday anyways because it's usually more of a zoo than I'm willing to deal with. :shame:



Oh this is very useful info! Thank you so much! I might actually be in the US (and near Vegas!) in December!

So much for my "one last pashima". That decision sure lasted a long time!  Do you know when in Dec? Beginning, middle, end?


----------



## r6girl2005

I believe it's the beginning of December. We usually put out the word in this thread so keep your eyes peeled in the next month 



dragonette said:


> Oh this is very useful info! Thank you so much! I might actually be in the US (and near Vegas!) in December!
> 
> So much for my "one last pashima". That decision sure lasted a long time!  Do you know when in Dec? Beginning, middle, end?


----------



## dragonette

r6girl2005 said:


> I believe it's the beginning of December. We usually put out the word in this thread so keep your eyes peeled in the next month



Ooooh THANK YOU!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I just got my leopard pashmina in the mail from farfetch & I'm so absolutely in love with it  I only wish it came with some sort of dust bag to store it in because it feels so delicate. I will post some pics later!


----------



## Sammiantha

Ooh congratulations! I'm waiting for my first McQueen scarf to arrive in the post, so excited


----------



## BagsNBaubles

My new baby  Online the photos looked more like a neutral brown, so it's more orange-y than I expected but I absolutely love it. I'm pretty pasty white so I think the orange tones will help bring some warmth to my face in the winter. The size is perfect & it's super soft!

I also wanted to let you ladies know that the McQueen scarves are included in the Saks friends & family 20% off deal this week


----------



## dragonette

Sammiantha said:


> Ooh congratulations! I'm waiting for my first McQueen scarf to arrive in the post, so excited



How exciting!  Has it arrived yet?



BagsNBaubles said:


> My new baby  Online the photos looked more like a neutral brown, so it's more orange-y than I expected but I absolutely love it. I'm pretty pasty white so I think the orange tones will help bring some warmth to my face in the winter. The size is perfect & it's super soft!
> 
> I also wanted to let you ladies know that the McQueen scarves are included in the Saks friends & family 20% off deal this week



It looks awesome on you! Thanks for posting about Saks F&F! When I looked yesterday, for some reason I wasn't pulling up any McQ scarves... I hate the way the Saks site works (I went to list by designer and no scarves were showing). I see the scarves now, after clicking a different route (through accessories)! Was briefly tempted by the mushroom and skull, but it seems to be pale pink. If it were cream/taupe/grey, I would have done it!


----------



## Sammiantha

They attempted delivery yesterday but I was away so it was redelivered today! Its absolutely gorgeous and I love it  will try and post a pic but my phone is being particularly unhelpful!


----------



## dragonette

Sammiantha said:


> They attempted delivery yesterday but I was away so it was redelivered today! Its absolutely gorgeous and I love it  will try and post a pic but my phone is being particularly unhelpful!



LOL! I hope your phone cooperates soon! I should process my peektures so I can post too...


----------



## melvel

After much deliberation, I decided I want a white skulls on black background chiffon scarf.  Do you suggest I wait for a sale from one of the online retailers (does this happen often)?


----------



## Bethc

melvel said:
			
		

> After much deliberation, I decided I want a white skulls on black background chiffon scarf.  Do you suggest I wait for a sale from one of the online retailers (does this happen often)?



From my experience, that color combination is not one of the ones that go on sale.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

melvel said:


> After much deliberation, I decided I want a white skulls on black background chiffon scarf.  Do you suggest I wait for a sale from one of the online retailers (does this happen often)?



They have black with ivory skulls at Saks and it's eligible for the friends & family 20% off discount. The code is FRNFAM2 & there's also a code for free shipping on their site.


----------



## Sammiantha

I gave up with the phone and decided to upload to photobucket instead. Presenting my beautiful McQueen scarf - I've yet to wear it other than in the house but I cannot wait!


----------



## lorienme

Haven't worn mine in years! I have the black on grey modal one - when I bought mine he was still alive :0


----------



## dragonette

A blurry peekture while out for dinner with friends!







The black with white skulls was my very first one!


----------



## dragonette

Some late peektures from weeks ago! When my first scarf arrived...


----------



## dragonette

And then, my second and third...


----------



## Sammiantha

Ooh gorgeous packaging - I wish my Selfridges packaging had been as nice.

Lovely scarf as well of course. Have you had a lot of wear out of it so far?


----------



## Sammiantha

Ooh crossed posts - I love the red/pink, very nice colour.


----------



## dragonette

And then... my fourth... 

It was snagged near the tag. Sigh. Forward gave me a 20% refund and I kept it. At least it's a snag and not a rip. I tried to re-arrange Mr Skull's face to even out the weave.


----------



## dragonette

Sammiantha said:


> Ooh gorgeous packaging - I wish my Selfridges packaging had been as nice.
> 
> Lovely scarf as well of course. Have you had a lot of wear out of it so far?



I have worn the black one to death! Because that was the only one I had for a while when waiting for the others to arrive. I love it... It is so soft! Once I laid my paws on it, I didn't want to use any other scarf or cardie I had!



Sammiantha said:


> Ooh crossed posts - I love the red/pink, very nice colour.



The red is awesome... It's a cherry red as I hoped it would be! I still prefer the pashimas over the chiffons though... I bought this one just to see if I would prefer the chiffons instead (and save some money... sigh. They are so much cheaper). But no... I still love the pashimas!  I will keep this to use as a neckscarf instead of a wrap.


----------



## Sammiantha

I love "Mr Skull" as a nickname! The snag is hardly noticeable and 20% off is always good  Do they ever have sales on these scarves?


----------



## dragonette

Sammiantha said:


> I love "Mr Skull" as a nickname! The snag is hardly noticeable and 20% off is always good  Do they ever have sales on these scarves?



They do! I found this in the sale section of Forward. So it was slightly discounted, before they gave me an additional 20%. There are some on sale now in the Saks F&F! I think the McQ regulars will also update this thread when there are sales going on! 

Sometimes you may stumble upon one if you sniff around the online stores... That was how I found the lead/blue!


----------



## Sammiantha

I'm in the UK so unfortunately the US sales aren't that good for me - with customs taxes added on it soon doesn't work out as such a deal!


----------



## dragonette

Sammiantha said:


> I'm in the UK so unfortunately the US sales aren't that good for me - with customs taxes added on it soon doesn't work out as such a deal!



Yeh my tax in Singapore is 7% for anything over S$400 (approx US$320). It's difficult for me to get them from anywhere anyway, so I see any discount as a good thing!  You are lucky, you should be able to grab them from farfetch, harvey nichols, selfridges? Even mytheresa! I had to ask a gf in the UK to order one for me from selfridges! Paid an insane amount of transfer fees as well. Sigh!


----------



## Sammiantha

dragonette said:


> Yeh my tax in Singapore is 7% for anything over S$400 (approx US$320). It's difficult for me to get them from anywhere anyway, so I see any discount as a good thing!  You are lucky, you should be able to grab them from farfetch, harvey nichols, selfridges? Even mytheresa! I had to ask a gf in the UK to order one for me from selfridges! Paid an insane amount of transfer fees as well. Sigh!



Mine was from Selfridges actually, I'm hoping that Harrods might have a 10% weekend during a sale as some point (a girl can dream!) so that I can buy my next one


----------



## dragonette

Sammiantha said:


> Mine was from Selfridges actually, I'm hoping that Harrods might have a 10% weekend during a sale as some point (a girl can dream!) so that I can buy my next one



I bet they would! Keep an eye out for other discount codes online as well!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Gorgeous new purchases everybody! I love that Matches box.

Dragonette I agree, I'm a pashmina girl!


----------



## jellybebe

dragonette said:
			
		

> Some late peektures from weeks ago! When my first scarf arrived...



Love this! So classic.


----------



## dragonette

BagsNBaubles said:


> Gorgeous new purchases everybody! I love that Matches box.
> 
> Dragonette I agree, I'm a pashmina girl!





jellybebe said:


> Love this! So classic.



Thank you dearies!  These are so dangerously addictive!


----------



## jamamcg

I just got this I'm not to sure if it can be used as a scarf as it is so big it's more like a rug


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Just bought my 4th classic skull, got forest green from matches using 20% off code. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## legaldiva

I have two so far.  Navy skulls with a grey background & red skulls on a purple background.


----------



## Souzie

Hi all!

I've just hopped on the Mcqueen scarf band wagon.  Here's what I have so far...



Individual shots...


----------



## *MJ*

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> I've just hopped on the Mcqueen scarf band wagon.  Here's what I have so far...
> 
> Individual shots...



Nice collection!! Love the Chanels too!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Just a quick pic of my classic skulls, new one is top right in the beautiful box matches sent me this morning


----------



## Pollie-Jean

xsouzie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've just hopped on the Mcqueen scarf band wagon.  Here's what I have so far...
> View attachment 1923709
> 
> 
> Individual shots...
> View attachment 1923710
> 
> View attachment 1923711
> 
> View attachment 1923712
> 
> View attachment 1923713



I love the purple / lilac most ! Beautiful



gunsandbanjos said:


> Just a quick pic of my classic skulls, new one is top right in the beautiful box matches sent me this morning


The dark green is  my favorit
Love it !


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Pollie-Jean said:


> The dark green is  my favorit
> Love it !



Thanks, it just arrived this morning I got it to match my new Mulberry bag.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

xsouzie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've just hopped on the Mcqueen scarf band wagon.  Here's what I have so far...
> View attachment 1923709
> 
> 
> Individual shots...
> View attachment 1923710
> 
> View attachment 1923711
> 
> View attachment 1923712
> 
> View attachment 1923713



Love the navy with pink skulls, stunning!


----------



## PrincessD

gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> Just bought my 4th classic skull, got forest green from matches using 20% off code. Should be here tomorrow.



May I ask where u found the 20% off code? I want more McQueen scarves too


----------



## gunsandbanjos

PrincessD said:


> May I ask where u found the 20% off code? I want more McQueen scarves too



It got emailed to me by matches as I hadn't shopped with them all season. It said unique on the email so I think it's a personal code unfortunately.


----------



## Miss Frosty

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> I've just hopped on the Mcqueen scarf band wagon.  Here's what I have so far...
> 
> Individual shots...



Wow beautiful! Love the matching with the Chanels, esp the violet one!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

jamamcg said:


> I just got this I'm not to sure if it can be used as a scarf as it is so big it's more like a rug



Holy cow that's massive!!


----------



## jamamcg

gunsandbanjos said:


> Holy cow that's massive!!



i know!!!!! its like 63 inches square


----------



## PrincessD

gunsandbanjos said:


> It got emailed to me by matches as I hadn't shopped with them all season. It said unique on the email so I think it's a personal code unfortunately.



Oh that's too bad!


----------



## dragonette

We have the same box! Love it!



gunsandbanjos said:


> Just a quick pic of my classic skulls, new one is top right in the beautiful box matches sent me this morning


----------



## dragonette

I'm taking all my McQ scarves with me to Paris and my Bal moto is on the way as well. I will have a tonne of action shots after 18 Nov!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

dragonette said:


> We have the same box! Love it!


 
The matches packaging is fabulous! From my last purchase I have a smaller version which fits inside this big one.


----------



## dragonette

gunsandbanjos said:


> The matches packaging is fabulous! From my last purchase I have a smaller version which fits inside this big one.



I have the smaller one too! But I prefer the print on the big one.  I didn't realise it would fit tho LOL I'm going to try it...


----------



## 0o_katrina_o0

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this scarf? I just received it in the mail today and the plastic bag had spelling mistakes on it... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Souzie

*MJ* said:


> Nice collection!! Love the Chanels too!!





Pollie-Jean said:


> I love the purple / lilac most ! Beautiful
> 
> 
> The dark green is  my favorit
> Love it !





gunsandbanjos said:


> Love the navy with pink skulls, stunning!





Miss Frosty said:


> Wow beautiful! Love the matching with the Chanels, esp the violet one!



Thank you!!  And everyone was right, these are sooooo addictive!!!!


----------



## dez669

Thanks for posting!!!! =)


----------



## PrincessD

I purchased my 2nd Mcqueen scarf today! Bought the hot pink one w/black skulls! Can't wait to share pictures later!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

First time wearing my scarves that I purchased a yr ago.  Wore two at once


----------



## Miss Frosty

PrincessD said:
			
		

> I purchased my 2nd Mcqueen scarf today! Bought the hot pink one w/black skulls! Can't wait to share pictures later!



Pics pics please!!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Fashion scarves 25% off til Friday with code awsilk25


----------



## HHPmom

6pm.com has some silk scarves on sale right now. They run from $149.99 to $349.99. All are fashion, no skull.


----------



## MissK_Marie

Just got this fun skull bandana Alexander McQueen scarf! love it!


----------



## smiley13tree

HHPmom said:
			
		

> 6pm.com has some silk scarves on sale right now. They run from $149.99 to $349.99. All are fashion, no skull.



Thanks! Scored a God Save McQueen scarf for only $146 marked down from $800!


----------



## laleeza

HHPmom said:


> 6pm.com has some silk scarves on sale right now. They run from $149.99 to $349.99. All are fashion, no skull.



yay! I grabbed the spine cape.
Anyone have any of the capes? and if so, what do you think? is it versatile? easy to wear/style?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I wish I had seen the capes!  I want one!  I also bought the God Save McQueen scarf.  Not sure yet if I will keep it.  It's hard to tell from photos if it's "me".


----------



## r6girl2005

Pre-sales for Fall 2012 have started ladies! Just put in an pre-sale order for a fashion scarf


----------



## lilmountaingirl

r6girl2005 said:


> Pre-sales for Fall 2012 have started ladies! Just put in an pre-sale order for a fashion scarf



Thank you.  I forgot this was coming!  And I just bought a God Save McQ scarf and a McQ jacket... ugh.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

r6girl2005 said:


> Pre-sales for Fall 2012 have started ladies! Just put in an pre-sale order for a fashion scarf



P.S. I'm in Colorado too!  And I also wear a size 35 CL (I saw that in your signature).  LOL.  Someone always seems to beat me to my size... must be you!


----------



## r6girl2005

Hahaha yay for little feet!!



lilmountaingirl said:


> P.S. I'm in Colorado too!  And I also wear a size 35 CL (I saw that in your signature).  LOL.  Someone always seems to beat me to my size... must be you!


----------



## wenmarin

I have two, I bought them both on sale from Zappos for $235 a few months ago.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

wenmarin said:


> I have two, I bought them both on sale from Zappos for $235 a few months ago.



These two are gorgeous!  I must have missed this sale.


----------



## wenmarin

Yes I love them, the skull print is so subtle.  I was on Zappos almost obsessively everyday and happen to catch the sale.  I didnt buy them at the same time, bought the black one in April and the cream one in May/June?  They don't happen often but when they go on sale, there might only be a couple of scarves in each colour.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

r6girl2005 said:


> Pre-sales for Fall 2012 have started ladies! Just put in an pre-sale order for a fashion scarf



How do you know which items are included in the pre-sale? Thanks!!


----------



## r6girl2005

I'll PM you my SAs info. She linked me to a photobucket folder that had pictures of everything on sale and the sale price. 



BagsNBaubles said:


> How do you know which items are included in the pre-sale? Thanks!!


----------



## BritAbroad

Hi all 
I'm trying to find this scarf, my DH loves it and I'd like to get him for Christmas:
http://couture.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-skull-triangle-dark-brown-orange
But I'm in Canada and zappos doesn't ship to Canada. I have never purchased anything by McQueen before so I'm at a loss of where to buy (reputable) in Canada or with a vendor who will ship to Canada.
I'd also love to find this scarf in the same white/red color way but without the frayed hems:
http://couture.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-fo-skull-104x120-scarf-magenta-white?zlfid=2

If anyone can share their wisdom I'd be most appreciative!


----------



## wenmarin

Holt Renfrew has the scarves for sure, my SIL just bought the skull scarf about 3 weeks ago.  I think it was around $330. 
You can also check Shopbop, I know they ship to Canada.


----------



## lil_fashionista

BritAbroad said:


> Hi all
> I'm trying to find this scarf, my DH loves it and I'd like to get him for Christmas:
> http://couture.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-skull-triangle-dark-brown-orange
> But I'm in Canada and zappos doesn't ship to Canada. I have never purchased anything by McQueen before so I'm at a loss of where to buy (reputable) in Canada or with a vendor who will ship to Canada.
> I'd also love to find this scarf in the same white/red color way but without the frayed hems:
> http://couture.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-fo-skull-104x120-scarf-magenta-white?zlfid=2
> 
> If anyone can share their wisdom I'd be most appreciative!



Pm'd you. But for other Canucks looking for McQueen, Ssense (located in Montreal) sells McQueen online. I've also bought from Saks (duties included) Forward Forward (normally duty free) and Net-a-Porter (duties included). Also check out The Outnet. They have McQueen scarves and jewellery pretty often for much less than Canadian retail.


----------



## BritAbroad

lil_fashionista said:


> Pm'd you. But for other Canucks looking for McQueen, Ssense (located in Montreal) sells McQueen online. I've also bought from Saks (duties included) Forward Forward (normally duty free) and Net-a-Porter (duties included). Also check out The Outnet. They have McQueen scarves and jewellery pretty often for much less than Canadian retail.



You're a star, thank you!


----------



## jamamcg

BritAbroad said:


> Hi all
> I'm trying to find this scarf, my DH loves it and I'd like to get him for Christmas:
> http://couture.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-skull-triangle-dark-brown-orange
> But I'm in Canada and zappos doesn't ship to Canada. I have never purchased anything by McQueen before so I'm at a loss of where to buy (reputable) in Canada or with a vendor who will ship to Canada.
> I'd also love to find this scarf in the same white/red color way but without the frayed hems:
> http://couture.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-fo-skull-104x120-scarf-magenta-white?zlfid=2
> 
> If anyone can share their wisdom I'd be most appreciative!



Mr Porter has the scarf, but in a different colour combo than the one you posted and they ship to canada
http://www.mrporter.com/product/176089


----------



## BritAbroad

jamamcg said:


> Mr Porter has the scarf, but in a different colour combo than the one you posted and they ship to canada
> http://www.mrporter.com/product/176089



Thank you for the link, much appreciated! I will run it past DH and see if he likes this color, it's for him


----------



## BritAbroad

wenmarin said:


> Holt Renfrew has the scarves for sure, my SIL just bought the skull scarf about 3 weeks ago.  I think it was around $330.
> You can also check Shopbop, I know they ship to Canada.



Thank you very much. I'm 2 minutes drive to Holts, this would be perfect.


----------



## smiley13tree

Love love love my second McQueen scarf! Got it for $146 from 6pm last week  one of my better impulse buys. It adds color to all my black outfits.


----------



## merekat703

I just love my skull scarf!


----------



## justonemore

I'm trying to decide between an all silk scarf and the same design in the pashmina (eyelash edge) - anyone have both and can give me more details/likes/dislikes/etc.  TIA!


----------



## wenmarin

justonemore said:
			
		

> I'm trying to decide between an all silk scarf and the same design in the pashmina (eyelash edge) - anyone have both and can give me more details/likes/dislikes/etc.  TIA!



While I absolutely love my silk scarves, I think the pashmina is probably lower maintenance than silk?  I have young kids and I constantly worry about Velcro or little hook things snagging the silk so I don't wear them as often as I would like (or maybe it's just me)...


----------



## justonemore

wenmarin said:


> While I absolutely love my silk scarves, I think the pashmina is probably lower maintenance than silk?  I have young kids and I constantly worry about Velcro or little hook things snagging the silk so I don't wear them as often as I would like (or maybe it's just me)...



Thanks wenmarin!  Good point!
I think I'm heading to the pashmina style, it's so tempting with all the McQueen scarves on sale!


----------



## r6girl2005

Finally got my sale scarf! Sorry for the office bathroom pics

I need to take an updated photo of my scarf family!


----------



## missnicoleeee

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Finally got my sale scarf! Sorry for the office bathroom pics
> 
> I need to take an updated photo of my scarf family!



Ohhhh my this scarf is so pretty!!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

r6girl2005 said:


> Finally got my sale scarf! Sorry for the office bathroom pics
> 
> I need to take an updated photo of my scarf family!



This scarf is so pretty!  Love the lightness of it.  My scarves are all so dark.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I have on my black/red skull pashmina today and I feel so classy.  It's amazing how these scarves can add so much to an outfit.  I'm thankful for TPF as I wouldn't have discovered these lovelies if it had not been for you ladies.


----------



## linenor

Due to editing: Wrong forum!


----------



## princessems

Does anything consider that the scarfs will be played out? I feel like lately theres so make fakes out there which I understand is inevitable. But now I see tops with the same pattern. I have the black/white and white/black one. I wonder if I should sell them and get atleast a different less popular color combo?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Scarfs on sale on the official site. From $635 to $254


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

princessems said:
			
		

> Does anything consider that the scarfs will be played out? I feel like lately theres so make fakes out there which I understand is inevitable. But now I see tops with the same pattern. I have the black/white and white/black one. I wonder if I should sell them and get atleast a different less popular color combo?



I have the black/white and the white/black as well. I wear them both together.  Got the idea from Wendy on wendyslookbook. She has a YouTube vid (25 ways to wear a scarf). If other colors will match ur wardrobe go for it.  But I like the classic colors the best.


----------



## HauteMama

princessems said:


> Does anything consider that the scarfs will be played out? I feel like lately theres so make fakes out there which I understand is inevitable. But now I see tops with the same pattern. I have the black/white and white/black one. I wonder if I should sell them and get atleast a different less popular color combo?



While I do own one classic McQueen skull scarf, I mostly own the "fashion" scarves that are not the typical skull pattern. I have the "Ice Crack" black scarf, a red and metallic gold scarf, the red white and blue God Save McQueen scarf and I just purchased the taupe and black ocelot scarf. 

I buy McQueen scarves because I love them, not because I need someone else to recognize what they are. There are a LOT of alternatives to the classic skull print scarves if you are concerned that the print is or will be "played out".


----------



## foxgal

r6girl2005 said:


> Finally got my sale scarf! Sorry for the office bathroom pics
> 
> I need to take an updated photo of my scarf family!



Oh, I LOVE that one! Saw it online and great to see it modelled on you - it's gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## foxgal

Finally I've turned my DH into a scarfie! He was born in the UK and loves the union jack, so I got him the men's "God Save McQueen" scarf. It was on sale from ssense  SOOOOOO soft and cozy!


----------



## foxgal

And I'm loving my green/pink skull scarf!


----------



## Bethc

foxgal said:
			
		

> And I'm loving my green/pink skull scarf!



Nice combo, enjoy!


----------



## Souzie

Hi everyone!

I've added two more to my collection...ivory/black and olive/camouflage


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Added 3 more to my collection in the sales, at 1/2 price it would have been rude not to!!!
Got ivory/black, burgundy/red & petrol/black waiting on delivery of the first 2, they should be here today.

Need to do a photo of them all soon.


----------



## jamamcg

There was an article in one of the papers yesterday saying that at the Boxing Day sales in selfridges Alexander McQueen scarves were the first item to sell out. As people were buying them by the dozen followed by Mulberry bags and then Balenciaga bags.


----------



## laeticia

I'm considering my first skull scarf from NAP and can't decide between these two colors, the fuchsia is really me but its more difficult to match compared to the blush pink, any suggestions? Btw the NAP price is 142 pounds, any chance these colours will go on sale? It's the silk-chiffon version.


----------



## smiley13tree

laeticia said:
			
		

> I'm considering my first skull scarf from NAP and can't decide between these two colors, the fuchsia is really me but its more difficult to match compared to the blush pink, any suggestions? Btw the NAP price is 142 pounds, any chance these colours will go on sale? It's the silk-chiffon version.



I'd go with the fuchsia! The color is gorgeous and the skulls pop out a lot more!


----------



## Sammiantha

laeticia said:
			
		

> I'm considering my first skull scarf from NAP and can't decide between these two colors, the fuchsia is really me but its more difficult to match compared to the blush pink, any suggestions? Btw the NAP price is 142 pounds, any chance these colours will go on sale? It's the silk-chiffon version.



I would go for the blush as I have more muted tones in my wardrobe and would find it easier to pair. So my answer really would depend on that, you've said yourself it could be difficult to match so maybe try and come up with some combos before you buy? They're both lovely scarves


----------



## Betsy2712

Hi Selfridges London had the pink leopard skull pashmina for £125 today.  The grey and brown leopard were £225.
I was very tempted..


----------



## mandyz

Has anyone else seen this combo anywhere else beside Selfridges? It's black with blush skull. Thanks

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...1106403Q0121050/?previewAttribute=Black/blush


----------



## indi3r4

do you iron your scarf? mine got all wrinkled from traveling but I'm afraid to do anything.


----------



## EuropeanGuy

mandyz said:


> Has anyone else seen this combo anywhere else beside Selfridges? It's black with blush skull. Thanks
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...1106403Q0121050/?previewAttribute=Black/blush



Harvey Nichols had this in their sale on Christmas Eve!!


----------



## EuropeanGuy

indi3r4 said:


> do you iron your scarf? mine got all wrinkled from traveling but I'm afraid to do anything.



I'd never do it myself, but I take mine to a drycleaners in Saville Row who iron them with what appeared to be like a muslin cloth over the top of the scarf for protection


----------



## NicoletteRN

Love this color!


----------



## Brennamom

gunsandbanjos said:


> Added 3 more to my collection in the sales, at 1/2 price it would have been rude not to!!!
> Got ivory/black, burgundy/red & petrol/black waiting on delivery of the first 2, they should be here today.
> 
> Need to do a photo of them all soon.



GnB, which ones did you get? I got 2 @ SFA day after Xmas for extra 50% off too. One was dark with gold scroll/skulls (smaller) and the other was cream/fuchsia HUGE! I'm not buying as much as I used too, but as you said, it seemed rude not to take what was clearly waiting for ME


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Brennamom said:


> GnB, which ones did you get? I got 2 @ SFA day after Xmas for extra 50% off too. One was dark with gold scroll/skulls (smaller) and the other was cream/fuchsia HUGE! I'm not buying as much as I used too, but as you said, it seemed rude not to take what was clearly waiting for ME



Just got 3 classic skulls - ivory with black skulls, petrol with black skulls and burgundy with dark red skulls.

Love them! Got 7 classic skulls now, a powder skull, leopard print skulls in camel and the koi scarf too.

Need to do a group shot soon.


----------



## Miss Frosty

NicoletteRN said:


> Love this color!



Beautiful, perfect with the pochette in rose velours!


----------



## merekat703

Love my skull scarf!!


----------



## megt10

indi3r4 said:


> do you iron your scarf? mine got all wrinkled from traveling but I'm afraid to do anything.



I take mine to my dry cleaners to be pressed. I just got a couple from the zappos sale and they arrived all wrinkled.


----------



## megt10

NicoletteRN said:


> Love this color!



Love this.


----------



## soleilbrun

gunsandbanjos said:


> Just got 3 classic skulls - ivory with black skulls, petrol with black skulls and burgundy with dark red skulls.
> 
> Love them! Got 7 classic skulls now, a powder skull, leopard print skulls in camel and the koi scarf too.
> 
> *Need to do a group shot soon*.



Please do!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

NicoletteRN said:


> Love this color!




me too !


----------



## mulberryforbes

I got a new one on the way


----------



## Mulberrygal

Help i am fairly new to McQueen

Is there any way of authenticating the numerous scarves on Ebay. Just seen one for £39 and states genuine from Outlet.  Surely this is a con and £165 scarves don't sell for that price.

Can someone point me in the right direction


----------



## mulberryforbes

I have a few scarves all bought from Selfridges.com I have looked closely at these and the pics on ebay for me it seems soooooo hard to spot the good fakes. Sorry that was no help at all I love a bargin but with this I would only ever buy from a known shop to be 100% i was buying genuine.


----------



## Robinn

I need advice on a purchase decision.  Firstly, I am an AMcQ scarf junkie.  Well....I only own 3 at the moment, but I aspire to own MANY more.  I decided to buy a red one as a Valentines gift to myself, and would appreciate any help in making this choice.

Has anyone seen the Year of the snake scarf IRL?  It is on his website....I am wondering if the Red tones are strong or if the design is very dark in tone.
http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/scarf-boutique/fashion-scarves/ACC,en_US,sc.html?scarfknotted=false

My choice is between that one...or THIS.  I dont have a pashmina scarf, I only have all-silk.  I do love the roses and abstract design on this but dont know if I will like the weight of the fabric.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/170775489450?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## jamamcg

February 11th. 3 years ago today RIP LEE  I still miss you


----------



## mulberryforbes

jamamcg said:


> February 11th. 3 years ago today RIP LEE  I still miss you



+1 &hearts;


----------



## mulberryforbes

Robinn said:


> I need advice on a purchase decision.  Firstly, I am an AMcQ scarf junkie.  Well....I only own 3 at the moment, but I aspire to own MANY more.  I decided to buy a red one as a Valentines gift to myself, and would appreciate any help in making this choice.
> 
> Has anyone seen the Year of the snake scarf IRL?  It is on his website....I am wondering if the Red tones are strong or if the design is very dark in tone.
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/scarf-boutique/fashion-scarves/ACC,en_US,sc.html?scarfknotted=false
> 
> My choice is between that one...or THIS.  I dont have a pashmina scarf, I only have all-silk.  I do love the roses and abstract design on this but dont know if I will like the weight of the fabric.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/170775489450?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



I got a red and flame skull scarf from Selfridges.com it should be here today, I will post some pics


----------



## Mulberrygal

I am new to AMQ and have been looking out for a scarf on Ebay. I  also have a 20% off voucher for online and am going to treat myself in the meantime ........but unsure what to order

What are the silk chiffon ones like? I am not really a fan of silk, too shiny for me but I wonder as they call it chiffon is it different? 

My fav scarves are made from modal & silk, i love the feel & the way they hang. Wondered if "silk chiffon" will be similar....or maybe I should just stick to modal, need some Help please 

I will order a few for choice but at these prices I am limited to how many I can get on the plastic


----------



## mulberryforbes

Mulberrygal said:


> I am new to AMQ and have been looking out for a scarf on Ebay. I  also have a 20% off voucher for online and am going to treat myself in the meantime ........but unsure what to order
> 
> What are the silk chiffon ones like? I am not really a fan of silk, too shiny for me but I wonder as they call it chiffon is it different?
> 
> My fav scarves are made from modal & silk, i love the feel & the way they hang. Wondered if "silk chiffon" will be similar....or maybe I should just stick to modal, need some Help please
> 
> I will order a few for choice but at these prices I am limited to how many I can get on the plastic



Neither of my scarfs are shiny, the new flame one is thicker than my black wich is very soft and sheer it folds up tiny


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I need this in my life!  Gorgeous!


----------



## mulberryforbes

You can see from this pic how much more sheer the black is


----------



## Mulberrygal

mulberryforbes said:


> You can see from this pic how much more sheer the black is
> 
> View attachment 2064742



Ooh they are gorgeous, are these silk, not what I was expecting at all.

I can see why they say "chiffon" as they are floaty & sheer

Do you have any Mulberry silk scarves? i have tried some of their classic ones similiar to this one on ebay.  They had to go back, not for me at all....very shiny & din't like the feel 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...40915622131?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item20cf39c0f3


----------



## mulberryforbes

I havent tried any Mulberry scarfs our local branch only sells bags and little leather items but I do have 2 Hermes silk scarfs that are slippy shiny and not very 'me' The label on the skull scarfs say 100% silk but Selfridges tag says Chiffon. I have a very cute Moschino scarf that is also chiffony silk with Olive Oil from Popeye on it &#9825;


----------



## PrincessD

I love my white w/black skulls so much, I bought a pink w/black skulls also!!!


----------



## mulberryforbes

PrincessD said:


> I love my white w/black skulls so much, I bought a pink w/black skulls also!!!



Wow they are so clean, do you put them in the dry cleaners?

I dont wear lots of make up or fake tan but my black and white looks grubby?


----------



## PrincessD

mulberryforbes said:


> Wow they are so clean, do you put them in the dry cleaners?
> 
> I dont wear lots of make up or fake tan but my black and white looks grubby?



I never washed them yet... There is a smudge on my white one but it's not obvious. I really have to get to it though. I don't wear a lot of makeup too and don't don't have fake tan.


----------



## 4purse

alij78 said:


> Do you think that the skull scarves will/have dated? I still love and wear mine but a friend made a comment how they are dated but I kind of think they are almost timeless and love them



I don't think they're dated, more of a classic IMO


----------



## jamamcg

Just realised that the skull scarf design turned 10 years old this year HAPPY BIRTHDAY SKULL SCARF


----------



## Mulberrygal

mulberryforbes said:


> Wow they are so clean, do you put them in the dry cleaners?
> 
> I dont wear lots of make up or fake tan but my black and white looks grubby?




I asked about washing scarves in the  Mulberry thread. They all seemed to be hand washing whatever they were made of

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/can-i-wash-my-mulberry-scarf-804130.html

I have taken their advise & just tried washing an older cashmere scarf that had a bad stain, fingers crossed. .........I am working up to my extra specials


----------



## 4purse

jamamcg said:


> Just realised that the skull scarf design turned 10 years old this year HAPPY BIRTHDAY SKULL SCARF




Really...10 years? I'm SO late to the party I Love this design.


----------



## jamamcg

4purse said:
			
		

> Really...10 years? I'm SO late to the party I Love this design.



Yes the skull scarf first appeared in his S/S 2003 collection


----------



## Mulberrygal

jamamcg said:


> Yes the skull scarf first appeared in his S/S 2003 collection





4purse said:


> Really...10 years? I'm SO late to the party I Love this design.



Wow, I didn't know they had been about that long. I have only just come across them.

I ordered my first ones yesterday. Really excited and anxiously waiting for them to arrive. I have never actually seen them "in the flesh"


----------



## mulberryforbes

Mulberrygal said:


> Wow, I didn't know they had been about that long. I have only just come across them.
> 
> I ordered my first ones yesterday. Really excited and anxiously waiting for them to arrive. I have never actually seen them "in the flesh"



Oh what did you go for?

I get so much use from my black one i must be into a penny cost per wear


----------



## 4purse

Mulberrygal said:


> Wow, I didn't know they had been about that long. I have only just come across them.
> 
> I ordered my first ones yesterday. Really excited and anxiously waiting for them to arrive. I have never actually seen them "in the flesh"




I just got my Black/Ivory and love it. I also am awaiting the delivery of a Sapphire Blue/Grey  and am not sure if I'm keeping the Magenta/Ivory. When I love something I tend to go a little crazy for them. I've always been a scarf girl but love the contrast of the edgy skull design with the girliness of the Chiffon


----------



## 4purse

4purse said:


> I just got my Black/Ivory and love it. I also am awaiting the delivery of a Sapphire Blue/Grey  and am not sure if I'm keeping the Magenta/Ivory. When I love something I tend to go a little crazy for them. I've always been a scarf girl but love the contrast of the edgy skull design with the girliness of the Chiffon




I got the Sapphire Blue/Gray today and its beautiful I've not seen this one in person but I just love it. I'll have to post some pics  I ordered the Rope/Ivory but when it arrived it was the wrong color it looked more like Rosé/Black. It was pretty but not what I ordered...back it went.


----------



## foxgal

Was in a store today and tried on a bright pink/light grey one - argh, it was so heavenly!!! And I'm so torn...I don't need another one...but it was SSSSOOOOOO gorgeous. 

Don't know if this is the combination...on the website it says "carnation pink/ivory" but in real life this one was very bright pink (almost bordering on neon) and the skulls seemed a bit light blue-grey.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

foxgal said:


> Was in a store today and tried on a bright pink/light grey one - argh, it was so heavenly!!! *And I'm so torn...I don't need another one...but it was SSSSOOOOOO gorgeous. *
> 
> Don't know if this is the combination...on the website it says "carnation pink/ivory" but in real life this one was very bright pink (almost bordering on neon) and the skulls seemed a bit light blue-grey.
> 
> View attachment 2094798



I'm with you 
It's beautiful !!


----------



## merekat703

Mod pics of the pink please !!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Wow i loooooooove pink (erm did you notice in my avi)

I couldnt leave that beauty in a store its amazing and summer is just round the corner


----------



## foxgal

merekat703 said:


> Mod pics of the pink please !!



Didn't buy, so no mod pics from me. SSSOOOOOO beautiful, lovely, gorgeous, swoon-worthy...but sadly I just can't justify it.


----------



## CherryHeart

I was a little traumatized by skulls because of a horrible fashion phase I went through when I was 13.... so I was hesitant to try out these scarves....but then I finally bit the bullet and got tons of complements once I wore it! Now I've bought two in the span of a week... 

I have the white with black skulls and the limited edition black with beige skulls...love them both to bits!!! My fave way to wear them is made into a biiiig infinity scarf. So cozy, and they look so pretty intertwined!


----------



## mulberryforbes

CherryHeart said:


> I was a little traumatized by skulls because of a horrible fashion phase I went through when I was 13.... so I was hesitant to try out these scarves....but then I finally bit the bullet and got tons of complements once I wore it! Now I've bought two in the span of a week...
> 
> I have the white with black skulls and the limited edition black with beige skulls...love them both to bits!!! My fave way to wear them is made into a biiiig infinity scarf. So cozy, and they look so pretty intertwined!


Oh that sounds lovely&#9829;


----------



## airina666

Help me decide on my second skull scarf.. Torn between these three colours. My first scarf is pink/black combo like in post #1110.

#1 - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335897

#2 - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/350132

#3 - http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/125664

I like one that can be worn all year round. Please help me decide, ladies! Many TIA!


----------



## Sammiantha

My vote would be for the first one. I don't know about your wardrobe but I think that colour combination would go with most things.


----------



## mulberryforbes

I vote for number 1 to


----------



## jamamcg

CherryHeart said:


> I was a little traumatized by skulls because of a horrible fashion phase I went through when I was 13.... so I was hesitant to try out these scarves....but then I finally bit the bullet and got tons of complements once I wore it! Now I've bought two in the span of a week...
> 
> I have the white with black skulls and the limited edition black with beige skulls...love them both to bits!!! My fave way to wear them is made into a biiiig infinity scarf. So cozy, and they look so pretty intertwined!



I have never heard of that Colour combo being Ltd Edt before!


----------



## CherryHeart

jamamcg said:


> I have never heard of that Colour combo being Ltd Edt before!



The SA was telling me it's new for this spring  maybe I should post pics......


----------



## airina666

Sammiantha said:


> My vote would be for the first one. I don't know about your wardrobe but I think that colour combination would go with most things.





mulberryforbes said:


> I vote for number 1 to



Thank you ladies. I went for #1.


----------



## Mulberrygal

airina666 said:


> Help me decide on my second skull scarf.. Torn between these three colours. My first scarf is pink/black combo like in post #1110.
> 
> #1 - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335897
> 
> #2 - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/350132
> 
> #3 - http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/125664
> 
> I like one that can be worn all year round. Please help me decide, ladies! Many TIA!



I ordered the 1st one in blush and black thinking it would go with most things but sorry girls was rather disappointed with it and sent it back. 

I went a bit loopy and ordered 6 so I could try different ones. I guess its very much personal choice and what you have to wear them with. I spent ages going all thru my wardrobe trying everything together


----------



## airina666

Mulberrygal said:


> I ordered the 1st one in blush and black thinking it would go with most things but sorry girls was rather disappointed with it and sent it back.
> 
> I went a bit loopy and ordered 6 so I could try different ones. I guess its very much personal choice and what you have to wear them with. I spent ages going all thru my wardrobe trying everything together



I was thinking about doing that, order all at once. I'll see how I go with this one. I have until 29 March to take advantage of the free shipping. What colour/s did you end up keeping?


----------



## *MJ*

Mulberrygal said:


> I ordered the 1st one in blush and black thinking it would go with most things but sorry girls was rather disappointed with it and sent it back.
> 
> I went a bit loopy and ordered 6 so I could try different ones. I guess its very much personal choice and what you have to wear them with. I spent ages going all thru my wardrobe trying everything together



Did you take any pics of the blush/black before you returned it? Why were you disappointed with it if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Mulberrygal

airina666 said:


> I was thinking about doing that, order all at  once. I'll see how I go with this one. I have until 29 March to take  advantage of the free shipping. What colour/s did you end up  keeping?





*MJ* said:


> Did you take any pics of the blush/black before you returned it? Why were you disappointed with it if you don't mind my asking?



I did take one pic, these are the ones I ordered


----------



## Mulberrygal

[FONT=&quot]*In this pic the blush looks quite a bit lighter and pinker than IRL. It seemed more like beige, I was expecting it to have more of a pink hue and be lighter.*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*I have quite a lot of larger scarves that have a wintery look. Wanted my newbies for summer and I think maybe the black skulls were a little harsh; the lighter coloured skulls had a softer more summery feel.*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*I kept the grey/rose, carnation pink and the traditional brown leopard. None of which I had expected to keep but they looked so fabulous with most of my wardrobe*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*It was only supposed to be 2 scarves but it was soooooo hard. I adored the fuchsia leopard but have some similar colour ways and knew it was sensible to return it..........but devastating 
*[/FONT]


----------



## megt10

Mulberrygal said:


> [FONT=&quot]*In this pic the blush looks quite a bit lighter and pinker than IRL. It seemed more like beige, I was expecting it to have more of a pink hue and be lighter.*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*I have quite a lot of larger scarves that have a wintery look. Wanted my newbies for summer and I think maybe the black skulls were a little harsh; the lighter coloured skulls had a softer more summery feel.*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*I kept the grey/rose, carnation pink and the traditional brown leopard. None of which I had expected to keep but they looked so fabulous with most of my wardrobe*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*It was only supposed to be 2 scarves but it was soooooo hard. I adored the fuchsia leopard but have some similar colour ways and knew it was sensible to return it..........but devastating
> *[/FONT]



They are all beautiful.


----------



## Ting0808088

Hey guys, I am new to this community and I wonder if you guys do me a favor? Please kindly verify this scarf from ebay, the seller has the receipt and the price isn't super low like below 100 USD, but I am still a little bit insecure though I already bid on it  Help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290877300561


----------



## Ting0808088

Hey guys, I am new to this community and I wonder if you guys do me a favor? Please kindly verify this scarf from ebay, the seller has the receipt and the price isn't super low like below 100 USD, but I am still a little bit insecure though I already bid on it  Help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290877300561


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ting0808088 said:


> Hey guys, I am new to this community and I wonder if you guys do me a favor? Please kindly verify this scarf from ebay, the seller has the receipt and the price isn't super low like below 100 USD, but I am still a little bit insecure though I already bid on it  Help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290877300561



I am not an authenticator and am also new to AMQ. I have been watching out for an authentic scarf at a sensible price on Ebay for quite some time. 

Sadly there doesn't seem to be anyone authenticating on the "scarf thread" anymore and I haven't felt comfortable bidding without the go ahead

I find it difficult to believe any one would sell a scarf they just purchased for £285 for about £100................................the least you would do is put a reserve on it or start it off at a much higher price.

Just because you have a receipt I dont think it means much. Some unscrupulous sellers buy an item for themselves, pick up a copy on "ioffer" and sell them together.

I would tread with care,


----------



## Ting0808088

Mulberrygal said:


> I am not an authenticator and am also new to AMQ. I have been watching out for an authentic scarf at a sensible price on Ebay for quite some time.
> 
> Sadly there doesn't seem to be anyone authenticating on the "scarf thread" anymore and I haven't felt comfortable bidding without the go ahead
> 
> I find it difficult to believe any one would sell a scarf they just purchased for £285 for about £100................................the least you would do is put a reserve on it or start it off at a much higher price.
> 
> Just because you have a receipt I dont think it means much. Some unscrupulous sellers buy an item for themselves, pick up a copy on "ioffer" and sell them together.
> 
> I would tread with care,




Thanks for the reply! Well, I guess I'll buy the scarf from Saks during their 20% off sales event then lol Yeah... I wouldn't want to take the risk of buying a counterfeit one on ebay either... wish ebay could have done more to prevent the counterfeit problem


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ting0808088 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Well, I guess I'll buy the scarf from Saks during their 20% off sales event then lol Yeah... I wouldn't want to take the risk of buying a counterfeit one on ebay either... wish ebay could have done more to prevent the counterfeit problem




I am in the UK and did the same when I had a Harrods 20% off voucher

I think you did well to stay away. The seller had 2 scarves for sale, the first one went for £123, she stated it was purchased for £305 and is new with tags, never worn. 

It is from the current collection, who would be happy to loose £170 on each purchase?  

If I wanted a fake I would buy one myself direct for about £10


----------



## Ting0808088

You are right! I am glad I didn't win the bid! However, the seller stated that the original tags from the website (I believe is from choice.uk?) are still attached. That's why I believed her at first 





Mulberrygal said:


> I am in the UK and did the same when I had a Harrods 20% off voucher
> 
> I think you did well to stay away. The seller had 2 scarves for sale, the first one went for £123, she stated it was purchased for £305 and is new with tags, never worn.
> 
> It is from the current collection, who would be happy to loose £170 on each purchase?
> 
> If I wanted a fake I would buy one myself direct for about £10


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ting0808088 said:


> You are right! I am glad I didn't win the bid! However, the seller stated that the original tags from the website (I believe is from choice.uk?) are still attached. That's why I believed her at first



Another seller contacted me recently to see if I was still interested in still purchasing. She sold a skull scarf for £60, said it was being returned from a US buyer that didn't believe it was authentic

I dont get why nothing is done about all these fakes, there are over 200 copies on UK ebay today.................yet when I tried to sell a genuine Mulberry dustbag for £10, Ebay removed it  

I have never actually bought a copy, I think I will buy one to see if I can tell the difference

Has anyone else ever bought one????  What are they like


----------



## jamamcg

Mulberrygal said:


> Another seller contacted me recently to see if I was still interested in still purchasing. She sold a skull scarf for £60, said it was being returned from a US buyer that didn't believe it was authentic
> 
> I dont get why nothing is done about all these fakes, there are over 200 copies on UK ebay today.................yet when I tried to sell a genuine Mulberry dustbag for £10, Ebay removed it
> 
> I have never actually bought a copy, I think I will buy one to see if I can tell the difference
> 
> Has anyone else ever bought one????  What are they like



My mum bought one a few years ago its soft beautiful lightweight chiffon the only thing that was off was the tag ever so slightly and there were a couple of little overlaps in the print (it was the multi coloured skull classic) , but it is hardly noticeable. She also has a real one, Knit print skull that's 100% modal


----------



## Ting0808088

Mulberrygal said:


> Another seller contacted me recently to see if I was still interested in still purchasing. She sold a skull scarf for £60, said it was being returned from a US buyer that didn't believe it was authentic
> 
> I dont get why nothing is done about all these fakes, there are over 200 copies on UK ebay today.................yet when I tried to sell a genuine Mulberry dustbag for £10, Ebay removed it
> 
> I have never actually bought a copy, I think I will buy one to see if I can tell the difference
> 
> Has anyone else ever bought one????  What are they like


I refuse to buy fakes, maybe I was driven from vanity...? 

However, the most embarrassing thing is when your friends can tell that you bought a fake. 

I wanted a black/ivory MCQ scarf, but recently changed my mind because there's too many fakes out there ( especially color black & white)! People might even think that mine is a fake......and this is very frustrating!

Yeah and I should pay for $10 on Ebay and compare it with the authentic one, and show you guys the differences!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Ting0808088 said:


> I refuse to buy fakes, maybe I was driven from vanity...?
> 
> However, the most embarrassing thing is when your friends can tell that you bought a fake.
> 
> I wanted a black/ivory MCQ scarf, but recently changed my mind because there's too many fakes out there ( especially color black & white)! People might even think that mine is a fake......and this is very frustrating!
> 
> Yeah and I should pay for $10 on Ebay and compare it with the authentic one, and show you guys the differences!!!!



Because there are so many fakes now anytime I see someone wearing a classic skull scarf I automatically now assume its fake. ( Fake until proven authentic HAHA) anytime I wear something designer be it shoes jeans tshirt etc people always ask if they are authentic. It comes with the territory.  That's why I prefer the fashion ones. I was looking at the new collection of classics in Harvey Nics and I was very shocked at how awful they looked. They looked as if someone had replaced them with fakes.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ting0808088 said:


> I refuse to buy fakes, maybe I was driven from vanity...?
> 
> However, the most embarrassing thing is when your friends can tell that you bought a fake.
> 
> I wanted a black/ivory MCQ scarf, but recently changed my mind because there's too many fakes out there ( especially color black & white)! People might even think that mine is a fake......and this is very frustrating!
> 
> Yeah and I should pay for $10 on Ebay and compare it with the authentic one, and show you guys the differences!!!!



I don't ever buy fakes either but I am really curious with the scarves and would love to see what a fake one looked like against the real thing. 

I know the ultra cheap ones have badly sewn edges rather than beautifully rolled ones so I think I will get a better quality one and see what they are like.............................................so watch this space. I know I will never wear it but I just have to know  

I love wearing any of my MCQ scarves especially the black & white as I it gives me that lovely feeling "hey mine's the real deal" and I feel really good wearing it


----------



## lauren_t

I really hate it when I see people wearing the copies from Primark, they just look so tacky! I also prefer the fashion scarves but theres nothing that has caught my eye this season.


----------



## mulberryforbes

Mulberrygal said:


> I don't ever buy fakes either but I am really curious with the scarves and would love to see what a fake one looked like against the real thing.
> 
> I know the ultra cheap ones have badly sewn edges rather than beautifully rolled ones so I think I will get a better quality one and see what they are like.............................................so watch this space. I know I will never wear it but I just have to know
> 
> *I love wearing any of my MCQ scarves especially the black & white as I it gives me that lovely feeling "hey mine's the real deal" and I feel really good wearing it*







This for me too, my scarf feels special and I feel good wearing it thats enough to justify the price tag for me


----------



## 336

It's a really long shot but does anyone know where I can get my hands on the map of London scarf? I'm kicking myself for not getting it last year


----------



## jamamcg

336 said:


> It's a really long shot but does anyone know where I can get my hands on the map of London scarf? I'm kicking myself for not getting it last year



There is a seller on eBay called fashion a porter they buy up old McQueen stock they might have it. I have not been on the bay in a while so I don't know what they exactly have. But they are a reputable seller I have bought items from them before.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Got the limited edition black & white pony skull scarf for a good price today. It's delightful. My second McQueen scarf, the first one is the red chiffon one. I'm very happy.


----------



## Mulberrygal

lauren_t said:


> I really hate it when I see people wearing the copies from Primark, they just look so tacky! I also prefer the fashion scarves but theres nothing that has caught my eye this season.



I ordered this gorgeous dragonfly scarf in modal. It was really beautiful but in the end I decided to return as I thought it was a bit bulky for summer and would prefer a silk chiffon one

It really was so pretty though, you could barely see the skulls in the border and dotted around the scarf


----------



## mulberryforbes

Thats pretty

Im with you on prefering the chiffon


----------



## Mulberrygal

mulberryforbes said:


> Thats pretty
> 
> Im with you on prefering the chiffon



the chiffon is so light & airy, i just adore it...........but this one was such a pretty design, the blue was like a chameleon and seemed to adapt to any shade of blue  I tried with it even turquoise. 

I had a 20% code for Harrods and scarves have been going back and forth for over a month  :lolots: I will get there in the end


----------



## Harper Quinn

My cat modelling the pony skull scarf.


----------



## Mulberrygal

For anyone in the UK https://www.cocosa.com/sale/?sid=17576&catid=Women  have just put a few past seasons MCQ scarves, other accessories & bags  in the sale..............they wont be there long 

I just bagged a couple of scarves


----------



## lauren_t

Harper Quinn said:


> My cat modelling the pony skull scarf.



If theres anything I regret, its not buying the pony skull scarf! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Harper Quinn

lauren_t said:


> If theres anything I regret, its not buying the pony skull scarf! Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you very much. I got mine second hand actually, you might be lucky too!


----------



## Mulberrygal

336 said:


> It's a really long shot but does anyone know where I can get my hands on the map of London scarf? I'm kicking myself for not getting it last year



I ordered one last week from Cocosa along with a couple of leopard ones, sapphire & magenta. They arrived yesterday..................love my leopards to bits  They are shearer than the "brown classic" leopard I got this year. I will try and post some pics as soon as I can

I prefer the subtle skulls so hope the London map will be a keeper, just not sure about the colour


----------



## 336

Mulberrygal said:


> I ordered one last week from Cocosa along with a couple of leopard ones, sapphire & magenta. They arrived yesterday..................love my leopards to bits  They are shearer than the "brown classic" leopard I got this year. I will try and post some pics as soon as I can
> 
> I prefer the subtle skulls so hope the London map will be a keeper, just not sure about the colour



Oh damn I just had a look now; it seems to be a flash sale website  

If you don't want yours; I'd be more than happy to take it off your hands!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Mulberrygal said:


> I ordered one last week from Cocosa along with a couple of leopard ones, sapphire & magenta. They arrived yesterday..................love my leopards to bits  They are shearer than the "brown classic" leopard I got this year. I will try and post some pics as soon as I can
> 
> I prefer the subtle skulls so hope the London map will be a keeper, just not sure about the colour



Oh i love the london map sooooooooo much i have a 'thing' for maps and globes  did you keep it or is it going back?


----------



## Mulberrygal

mulberryforbes said:


> Oh i love the london map sooooooooo much i have a 'thing' for maps and globes  did you keep it or is it going back?




I am not sure, it's quite large 200cm x 138cm and i prefer the smaller square silk scarves

have a look and see what you think

https://www.cocosa.com/sale/product/?pid=50096&sid=17576

x


----------



## mulberryforbes

Mulberrygal said:


> I am not sure, it's quite large 200cm x 138cm and i prefer the smaller square silk scarves
> 
> have a look and see what you think
> 
> https://www.cocosa.com/sale/product/?pid=50096&sid=17576
> 
> x



The site is rubbish on my mobile i will have a proper look asap :thumbup: are the colours pretty?


----------



## Ting0808088

OMG!!! guys! MCQ made a mistake by labeling the wrong price!

So I was on MCQ website on last Sunday mid-night, I found out they added the gold-black skull scarf and the price was just $160. I thought they were on sale(though it was unusual) but then I looked up other scarfs were all at the normal price, which is $295. I quickly ordered one of the gold-black scarf and paid for it. I knew MCQ probably labeled the wrong price, however, according to the US law, MCQ could reject my offer anyway. But guess what! They shipped the scarf today and only charged for $160!!!!!!! I told so many friends about it today but MCQ removed the scarf from website already. I should have told people immediately


----------



## jamamcg

Ting0808088 said:


> OMG!!! guys! MCQ made a mistake by labeling the wrong price!
> 
> So I was on MCQ website on last Sunday mid-night, I found out they added the gold-black skull scarf and the price was just $160. I thought they were on sale(though it was unusual) but then I looked up other scarfs were all at the normal price, which is $295. I quickly ordered one of the gold-black scarf and paid for it. I knew MCQ probably labeled the wrong price, however, according to the US law, MCQ could reject my offer anyway. But guess what! They shipped the scarf today and only charged for $160!!!!!!! I told so many friends about it today but MCQ removed the scarf from website already. I should have told people immediately



Yeah it happens a lot, but McQueen website does say that if a item is miss priced you will either be charged the correct amount, or your order cancelled. You got lucky. I have seen a few times items priced £0 $0 that you could order


----------



## Ting0808088

jamamcg said:


> Yeah it happens a lot, but McQueen website does say that if a item is miss priced you will either be charged the correct amount, or your order cancelled. You got lucky. I have seen a few times items priced £0 $0 that you could order



Really? I thought it was unusual lol But $0 ?? how could it happened !!!!!!!!!!!! did they accept your offer?


----------



## jamamcg

Ting0808088 said:


> Really? I thought it was unusual lol But $0 ?? how could it happened !!!!!!!!!!!! did they accept your offer?



I never placed an order, because I had read the terms and conditions and company info before I saw the items also didn't want the items that were affected.


----------



## Ting0808088

jamamcg said:


> I never placed an order, because I had read the terms and conditions and company info before I saw the items also didn't want the items that were affected.



I see... I realized that they might charged me full price after I placed the order. However, you could return/cancel your order if they charged you the full price tho  Well, I got my gold-black scarf today and I absolutely love it  MCQ scarf collection + 1 !! ha!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ting0808088 said:


> I see... I realized that they might charged me full price after I placed the order. However, you could return/cancel your order if they charged you the full price tho  Well, I got my gold-black scarf today and I absolutely love it  MCQ scarf collection + 1 !! ha!



Wow, lucky you. I shall keep an eye on the website more.

Can you post a picture, would love to see.


----------



## AnnaKar

Hi Alexander McQueen scarf owners, I have a question. Do Alexnader McQueen scarfs come with a box?

I just ordered my first by Farfetch and it came without. For some reason (maybe it was the price tag...) I was thinking there should be a box.

The scarf is very beautiful though!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Nope no box or mcq dust bag with the 2 i have bought from Seldfidges


----------



## AnnaKar

mulberryforbes said:


> Nope no box or mcq dust bag with the 2 i have bought from Seldfidges



Thanks!


----------



## jamamcg

AnnaKar said:


> Hi Alexander McQueen scarf owners, I have a question. Do Alexnader McQueen scarfs come with a box?
> 
> I just ordered my first by Farfetch and it came without. For some reason (maybe it was the price tag...) I was thinking there should be a box.
> 
> The scarf is very beautiful though!



No they are quite strange with what they give boxes with I got a box for a tshirt, but never a scarf I have twice received scarves in a cellophane packet and that's it. I have however put the scarves into boxes


----------



## Mulberrygal

AnnaKar said:


> Hi Alexander McQueen scarf owners, I have a question. Do Alexnader McQueen scarfs come with a box?
> 
> I just ordered my first by Farfetch and it came without. For some reason (maybe it was the price tag...) I was thinking there should be a box.
> 
> The scarf is very beautiful though!



No box for me either.  I buy mainly from Harrods & they wrap them all together in one piece of tissue and pack them in a Harrods box. 

It's so weird as when I return any I just put them in an old jiffy bag!

 I have also received in a plastic bag. It seems so cheap and naff. You would think at that price, the least they would do was put them in a trademarked carrier.


----------



## Tygriss

My new scarf arrived! The office lighting + white balance bleach out the 'sand' skulls. The picture below is a better representation of the color  I'm so excited!! I've wanted one of these for so long!

Mine came in a box. NAP gives you the option to request a box, and I did. They're very useful for storing gloves and other seasonal items. To answer the previous box question, when I ordered straight from AMQ webstore I received my scarf in a thick paper envelope (which came in a brown shipping box).


----------



## mulberryforbes

Thats beautiful


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tygriss said:


> My new scarf arrived! The office lighting + white balance bleach out the 'sand' skulls. The picture below is a better representation of the color  I'm so excited!! I've wanted one of these for so long!
> 
> Mine came in a box. NAP gives you the option to request a box, and I did. They're very useful for storing gloves and other seasonal items. To answer the previous box question, when I ordered straight from AMQ webstore I received my scarf in a thick paper envelope (which came in a brown shipping box).



Gorgeous scarf, glad someone has got a box


----------



## Mulberrygal

Can anyone tell me if this "magenta" leopard scarf is the same as purple. 

I purchased it recently and it came with 2011 tags.  Was there ever a purple version made in another year

I have also seen one described as purple i like and was worried i might be duplicating. It can be so difficult to tell with colours on the screen.

I wish there was somewhere you could look up all the past season scarves


----------



## Tygriss

Mulberrygal said:


> Can anyone tell me if this "magenta" leopard scarf is the same as purple.
> 
> I purchased it recently and it came with 2011 tags.  Was there ever a purple version made in another year
> 
> I have also seen one described as purple i like and was worried i might be duplicating. It can be so difficult to tell with colours on the screen.
> 
> I wish there was somewhere you could look up all the past season scarves



I went to archive.org and found these offered in November of 2011. I don't know if I remember a purple but there's a hot pink/magenta (upper right). Hope this helps!


----------



## AnnaKar

Tygriss said:


> Mine came in a box. NAP gives you the option to request a box, and I did. They're very useful for storing gloves and other seasonal items. To answer the previous box question, when I ordered straight from AMQ webstore I received my scarf in a thick paper envelope (which came in a brown shipping box).



Ah, black NAP boxes are now optional! I ordered something from NAP some time ago and was a little disappointed to get my items without their signature box. I didn't notice the box option when ordered, but now I see it's there.


----------



## swee7bebe

Hi everyone! For this really cute scarf at Nordstrom for $130!  I REALLY REALLY want a skull scarf now.


----------



## mulberryforbes

swee7bebe said:


> Hi everyone! For this really cute scarf at Nordstrom for $130!  I REALLY REALLY want a skull scarf now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157762



Ih i love this does it come in other colours?


----------



## swee7bebe

there was just this one color there...


----------



## mulberryforbes

swee7bebe said:


> there was just this one color there...



Oh thanks for your reply

Unfortunately I really don't need another black scarf


----------



## jamamcg

mulberryforbes said:


> Oh thanks for your reply
> 
> Unfortunately I really don't need another black scarf



You can get it in Navy with pink graffiti on the McQ website (not McQueen section)


----------



## Frivole88

yay! i also got lucky! i ordered the black/gold skull scarf last week for $160 at www.alexandermcqueen.com. 
they shipped it today and i'm getting it tomorrow.  will post pics soon. 



Ting0808088 said:


> OMG!!! guys! MCQ made a mistake by labeling the wrong price!
> 
> So I was on MCQ website on last Sunday mid-night, I found out they added the gold-black skull scarf and the price was just $160. I thought they were on sale(though it was unusual) but then I looked up other scarfs were all at the normal price, which is $295. I quickly ordered one of the gold-black scarf and paid for it. I knew MCQ probably labeled the wrong price, however, according to the US law, MCQ could reject my offer anyway. But guess what! They shipped the scarf today and only charged for $160!!!!!!! I told so many friends about it today but MCQ removed the scarf from website already. I should have told people immediately


----------



## Frivole88

UPDATE: finally, my $160 skull scarf is here! i'm so happy www.alexandermcqueen.com didn't cancel my order regardless of the price error.


----------



## mulberryforbes

kristinlorraine said:


> UPDATE: finally, my $160 skull scarf is here! i'm so happy www.alexandermcqueen.com didn't cancel my order regardless of the price error.
> View attachment 2165460
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165461
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165462



Congratulations on a super fab find :thumbup:


----------



## Frivole88

mulberryforbes!


mulberryforbes said:


> Congratulations on a super fab find :thumbup:


----------



## imanirene

Hello ladies!


I'm in love with those scarves! I'm thinking of buying my first one, either white with black skull or beige skull, can't really decide on which one yet. I've seen that there are many sellers on ebay that sell AMQ-scarves, but is there any way to authentic them? Do I post it here, or is there another thread that focuses on that, or do you guys recommend to buy it from a retail shop? I am going to London in about three weeks 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## mcguffis

imanirene said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> 
> I'm in love with those scarves! I'm thinking of buying my first one, either white with black skull or beige skull, can't really decide on which one yet. I've seen that there are many sellers on ebay that sell AMQ-scarves, but is there any way to authentic them? Do I post it here, or is there another thread that focuses on that, or do you guys recommend to buy it from a retail shop? I am going to London in about three weeks
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


There are sooo many fakes out there now, I would suggest going to a Alexander McQueen store and getting a new one. You will always know 100% it's authentic and it's worth the peace of mind!

I just bought my first one 2 weeks ago. I originally wanted black because I knew it would go with everything. I ended up getting old rose because it's still neutral and practical, but not too colorful.


----------



## jamamcg

imanirene said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> 
> I'm in love with those scarves! I'm thinking of buying my first one, either white with black skull or beige skull, can't really decide on which one yet. I've seen that there are many sellers on ebay that sell AMQ-scarves, but is there any way to authentic them? Do I post it here, or is there another thread that focuses on that, or do you guys recommend to buy it from a retail shop? I am going to London in about three weeks
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



There is another thread that authenticate McQueen scarves. This thread is just for chatting and sharing McQueen scarf purchases. 
 If you are going to London would you not rather buy one from the McQueen Boutique. At least then you are certain it's authentic and you get the McQueen shopping experience.  And you will get to see the full selection of scarves try them on feel the fabric (as the scarves are woven in a few different ways)


----------



## imanirene

Hehe I'll probably go for the in-store experience then! Thank you


----------



## sarongtie

summertime is the best season ever! I love put on retro 1 peice tankinis. This is the 

ideal summer that i've ever had. We're having a great time this year. Here in our place 

we've got the top beaches pristine sand.
______________________________________________
_sarong-sarongs-how to tie a sarong-pareo-sarong tie_


----------



## Be_LoVed

Does anyone have the cashmere and silk blend leopard scarf? I am thinking about getting one, but would really love to see more pictures.


----------



## mulberryforbes

new season pink silk skull scarf £165 from net-a-porter


----------



## Jinsun

I bought the yellow dragonfly 50% off at zappos!  Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## pukasonqo

My olive green mcq scarf


----------



## mulberryforbes

first day wearing hot pink


----------



## Jinsun

My yellow dragonfly came in. Here's a pic of all my A.McQ scarfs


----------



## elliekak

Hi guys, I'm stuck between 2 beauties. I love all these scarves so it's hard to choose. Currently trying to decide between the 'God Save McQueen' Union Jack flag & the 'God Save Mcqueen' dandelion one. 

The Union Jack is iconic (but faked a lot) & the dandelions looks wonderful stretched out, but perhaps not as good as a scarf? I really can't decide. Does anyone have any thoughts- negative or positive?? 

https://www.cocosa.com/sale/product/?pid=50091&sid=17952
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=170982785355

I'm actually buying this for my friend in New York's birthday. I want to wow her with something beautiful.


----------



## azureartist

elliekak said:


> Hi guys, I'm stuck between 2 beauties. I love all these scarves so it's hard to choose. Currently trying to decide between the 'God Save McQueen' Union Jack flag & the 'God Save Mcqueen' dandelion one.
> 
> The Union Jack is iconic (but faked a lot) & the dandelions looks wonderful stretched out, but perhaps not as good as a scarf? I really can't decide. Does anyone have any thoughts- negative or positive??
> 
> https://www.cocosa.com/sale/product/?pid=50091&sid=17952
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=170982785355
> 
> I'm actually buying this for my friend in New York's birthday. I want to wow her with something beautiful.



I prefer the first one (Union Jack). The design is richer in color and the transparency of silk chiffon layers the colors beautifully. It will be easy for your friend to accessorize with this scarf. I like the dandelion one too, but prefer silk over modal any day IMHO. Good luck whatever you choose! Such a thoughtful gift!


----------



## azureartist

Jinsun said:


> My yellow dragonfly came in. Here's a pic of all my A.McQ scarfs



Very pretty!!! 
I think you're going to need a blue one and perhaps a skull leopard (enabler alert!) to round out your collection.


----------



## Kathleen37

Jinsun said:


> My yellow dragonfly came in. Here's a pic of all my A.McQ scarfs



All wonderful! I love the yellow!


----------



## riffraff

My first skull scarves., I bought the blue and loved it so much I bought the silver.


----------



## lauren_t

My two McQueen scarves, god save McQueen in silk and the reversible skull fair isle scarf in wool. Got these two both for absolute bargains as well.


----------



## smiley13tree

lauren_t said:


> My two McQueen scarves, god save McQueen in silk and the reversible skull fair isle scarf in wool. Got these two both for absolute bargains as well.
> View attachment 2244518
> 
> View attachment 2244519



Love love love the wool one! I've never seen that pattern before.


----------



## jamamcg

well because everybody is re posting their scarves i thought i would do the same


----------



## azureartist

jamamcg said:


> well because everybody is re posting their scarves i thought i would do the same



Beautiful collection and so varied!




mulberryforbes said:


> new season pink silk skull scarf £165 from net-a-porter



I'm not generally a "pink" person, but this is so lovely it could make me a convert!




lauren_t said:


> My two McQueen scarves, god save McQueen in silk and the reversible skull fair isle scarf in wool. Got these two both for absolute bargains as well.
> View attachment 2244518
> 
> View attachment 2244519



Very iconic and unusual! Love the B&W knit too!




riffraff said:


> My first skull scarves., I bought the blue and loved it so much I bought the silver.



Love these! A wardrobe staple to be sure!




pukasonqo said:


> View attachment 2238017
> 
> My olive green mcq scarf




Love olive...one of my favorite colors and this is so delicate!


----------



## Kathleen37

riffraff said:


> My first skull scarves., I bought the blue and loved it so much I bought the silver.


Love these (and your Clanger and the Soup Dragon!)


----------



## gunsandbanjos

riffraff said:


> My first skull scarves., I bought the blue and loved it so much I bought the silver.



Lovely scarves Riff! Was the silver one from Berny (DP) per chance? It's a well travelled scarf if it is lol.


----------



## riffraff

gunsandbanjos said:


> Lovely scarves Riff! Was the silver one from Berny (DP) per chance? It's a well travelled scarf if it is lol.


 
No, they were both from the mens online HN sale.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

riffraff said:


> No, they were both from the mens online HN sale.



Wow, you must have been quick online, I had to go instore as everything I wanted was sold out online.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I got the silver one too, great colour!


----------



## Ilia

riffraff said:


> My first skull scarves., I bought the blue and loved it so much I bought the silver.



May I ask is the blue one of the current season? Or from which year is it? I've been looking for the skull scarf in this color since the day I saw it on Glee Season 1!
Thank you so much in advance


----------



## riffraff

gunsandbanjos said:


> Wow, you must have been quick online, I had to go instore as everything I wanted was sold out online.


 
I think I was just lucky Guns (which makes a change for me). I bought the blue one on 11 Jun, I looked when I got home from work and it was just sat there. I remember BC saying to look at the mens sale as they don't tend to sell out as quickly as the ladies dept. The silver one must have been a return as I didn't buy that one until 22 Jun and once I'd checked out it was sold out.


----------



## riffraff

Ilia said:


> May I ask is the blue one of the current season? Or from which year is it? I've been looking for the skull scarf in this color since the day I saw it on Glee Season 1!
> Thank you so much in advance


 
Hi Ilia, not sure to be honest I bought it in the Harvey Nichols online sale in June.


----------



## Jinsun

azureartist said:


> Very pretty!!!
> I think you're going to need a blue one and perhaps a skull leopard (enabler alert!) to round out your collection.





Kathleen37 said:


> All wonderful! I love the yellow!



Thank u . Yes I would love a leopard and blue sounds beautiful!  Maybe if it goes on sale one day....


----------



## mulberryforbes

red and ivory


----------



## mulberryforbes

I really need a blue


----------



## azureartist

mulberryforbes said:


> I really need a blue



Yes you do!  Gorgeous collection!


----------



## tortoiseperson

I didn't know this thread existed! I have a few McQueen scarves, but none of them skulls, since I'm phobic about them.  I have to search the pattern of some of them, because what seem like non-skull scarves have skulls hidden in them!


----------



## Frivole88

lol. i used to feel the same. i'm quite terrified of anything skulls that's why it took me a while to buy my first AMcQ skull scarf. but after i bought my first, i can't stop buying and obsessing for more. lol. the skulls doesn't seem as creepy as i thought. they're actually cute, smiley skulls. 


tortoiseperson said:


> I didn't know this thread existed! I have a few McQueen scarves, but none of them skulls, since I'm phobic about them.  I have to search the pattern of some of them, because what seem like non-skull scarves have skulls hidden in them!


----------



## azureartist

Hurry & go!  Leopard Skull Pashmina in Tortoiseshell for $259 (reg $725) from alexandermcqueen.com. Wont last long!

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/alexandermcqueen/pashmina-fashion-scarf_cod46293984gt.html


----------



## redvelvetloubie

azureartist said:


> Hurry & go!  Leopard Skull Pashmina in Tortoiseshell for $259 (reg $725) from alexandermcqueen.com. Wont last long!
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/alexandermcqueen/pashmina-fashion-scarf_cod46293984gt.html



Thanks for your intel! I got mine at the same price!


----------



## azureartist

redvelvetloubie said:


> Thanks for your intel! I got mine at the same price!
> View attachment 2294132



So beautiful - isn't it *Redvelvetloubie*? I was hoping someone from here would get one! 
Thanks for the pic too! Fantastic price - still $725 at Saks, etc. 
Scarf twins!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

azureartist said:


> So beautiful - isn't it *Redvelvetloubie*? I was hoping someone from here would get one!
> Thanks for the pic too! Fantastic price - still $725 at Saks, etc.
> Scarf twins!



It's beautiful! I have been waiting for it to go on sale!!! And yes, it is regular price at other stores!

What a great deal! Again, many thanks twinsies! xo


----------



## Jinsun

redvelvetloubie said:


> Thanks for your intel! I got mine at the same price!
> View attachment 2294132



Lucky!  Darn I missed it!  Maybe another chance will come along. Enjoy your new scarf


----------



## nwhite

Just bought my first skull scarf off the Gilt sale today!!!  So excited!!!  I'll post pics as soon as it arrives!!


----------



## sneezz

nwhite said:


> Just bought my first skull scarf off the Gilt sale today!!!  So excited!!!  I'll post pics as soon as it arrives!!



Which one did you get? I'm eyeing the modal fringe ones (can't decide on white/fuschia or white/black!) as the silk ones sold out..btw why are the silk ones cheaper?


----------



## mulberryforbes

sneezz said:


> Which one did you get? I'm eyeing the modal fringe ones (can't decide on white/fuschia or white/black!) as the silk ones sold out..btw why are the silk ones cheaper?



I really recommend buying the black and white first,  I have both and the black one gets much more wear


----------



## sneezz

mulberryforbes said:


> I really recommend buying the black and white first,  I have both and the black one gets much more wear



Thanks! I was thinking that white on black would be more versatile anyhow. I will wait till it pops up on sale again! Is yours silk chiffon? I prefer that anyway.


----------



## nwhite

sneezz said:


> Which one did you get? I'm eyeing the modal fringe ones (can't decide on white/fuschia or white/black!) as the silk ones sold out..btw why are the silk ones cheaper?



I got the silk - grey/tan.  Not sure if that's the true color name, but it was so pretty and couldn't pass it up!!!

I don't think you could go wrong with either color!! Love them all


----------



## mulberryforbes

sneezz said:


> Thanks! I was thinking that white on black would be more versatile anyhow. I will wait till it pops up on sale again! Is yours silk chiffon? I prefer that anyway.



yes its silk chiffon and by far my favourite,  I got the pink and white from this season and the colour is gorgeous so bright and girly


----------



## lullaby357

I just signed up and don't where to go to post my question and got an error message the first couple of times I tried to start a new thread. The reason I signed up was because I need Help authenticating a Vintage Must de Cartier Animal Print Silk Scarf. 
   I have looked online for others like it and got even more confused because monique.com has one something like it but says theirs is fro Italy mine says Paris but has different colors. 
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRN7Z8yu76M0vqXt9W2EGR9CNz9DNUevi74V9nPuVYJr3gerIcPY9FGzKKj

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTpVDyeZ1CdE5p0MEA55PTQN_lmLGtrsKlvbCrM1OOIcxElSnfcBWwtHMU

this one is from monique,com
there's black lettering on the blue inner frame and the main inner background is teal.
this one http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTjZkSuv8iOwJzHZwVJCOd9F40S3HiCm5pIpQ2VBwIrR-L3nyN4Or4Lbw
 is red in the middle with a teal frame

and mine is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 white in the middle with a brown frame and white lettering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So how do I find out if mine is genuine? I've googled how do I authenticate a Must de Cartier Scarf but can't find anything except similar scarfs for sale and they are all different.

Please HELP!
because I don't need it and have this one up on ebay right now at a starting price of 99 cents because I can't prove it's real. if I could prove it's real I could start the bidding at 99 dollars!



Sorry about the links when I edited the spelling errors the other pics did not show up.
I'm going to add them to my flicker and try to put them back.


----------



## mulberryforbes

lullaby357 said:


> I just signed up and don't where to go to post my question and got an error message the first couple of times I tried to start a new thread. The reason I signed up was because I need Help authenticating a Vintage Must de Cartier Animal Print Silk Scarf.
> I have looked online for others like it and got even more confused because monique.com has one something like it but says theirs is fro Italy mine says Paris but has different colors.
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRN7Z8yu76M0vqXt9W2EGR9CNz9DNUevi74V9nPuVYJr3gerIcPY9FGzKKj
> 
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTpVDyeZ1CdE5p0MEA55PTQN_lmLGtrsKlvbCrM1OOIcxElSnfcBWwtHMU
> 
> this one is from monique,com
> there's black lettering on the blue inner frame and the main inner background is teal.
> this one http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTjZkSuv8iOwJzHZwVJCOd9F40S3HiCm5pIpQ2VBwIrR-L3nyN4Or4Lbw
> is red in the middle with a teal frame
> 
> and mine is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white in the middle with a brown frame and white lettering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do I find out if mine is genuine? I've googled how do I authenticate a Must de Cartier Scarf but can't find anything except similar scarfs for sale and they are all different.
> 
> Please HELP!
> because I don't need it and have this one up on ebay right now at a starting price of 99 cents because I can't prove it's real. if I could prove it's real I could start the bidding at 99 dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the links when I edited the spelling errors the other pics did not show up.
> I'm going to add them to my flicker and try to put them back.



yip totally wrong place to post this, sorry I don't know what the more appropriate place is but im guessing it won't be in an McQueen thread


----------



## mulberryforbes

pink silk chiffon scarf for pub after pur afternoon snowboarding lesson


----------



## Ilia

So many beautiful scarves! I've had mine for about two years now and I LOVE it!
One question though, do you snap off the tag on the scarf? Mine still has it, but any time I wear it, the tag tends to ALWAYS peak out which is so annoying...


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Ilia said:


> So many beautiful scarves! I've had mine for about two years now and I LOVE it!
> One question though, do you snap off the tag on the scarf? Mine still has it, but any time I wear it, the tag tends to ALWAYS peak out which is so annoying...



Once i know that im going to keep and wear the scarf a lot and not sell it, I always carefully remove the tags.


----------



## mulberryforbes

I keep the tag on, I wear it folded corner to corner with the tag at the back of my neck

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nwhite

My scarf arrived!!   Love it!!! The color combo is new for fall.  The Mcqeen website says the color is Sky Blue (4950).  In real life it does look a bit silver or grey with peachy colored skulls.  It's beautiful!!  











I'll try to post a modeling shot soon


----------



## mulberryforbes

gorgeous,  can't wait for action pics

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mulberryforbes

does anyone find the new season scarfs much more delicate than previous years?   My new pink and red are driving me insane trying to be careful with zips, bags and finger nails :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mulberryforbes

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ujili

I am so excited because I got back from school today and this baby was waiting for me! I am so happy....It is so pretty and the fabric is awesome! I love the contrast in the color of the scarf and skull...so pretty!


----------



## mulberryforbes

gorgeous the colour really suits you

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ujili

mulberryforbes said:


> gorgeous the colour really suits you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2



Thanks...Your pink is really pretty as well...too bad pink doesn't suit me...


----------



## pixiejenna

I just bought another AMQ scarf (black with pink skulls) and I went to wear it for the first time the other day. When I snipped off the store tag I noticed that the AMQ tag was tearing the tag/label off the scarf. I don't know why but this bothered me it made me want to return it for a new one. The thing is I have no intention of selling this item in the future and I know it's real so if I were to take the tag off it shouldn't really matter right? I don't know why I feel like I'm being petty over this. I have two other AMQ scarfs and they both still have the label/tag on them. However the label is very loosely sewn onto the scarf so it almost looks as if it should be snipped off. Other than the label falling off on one side their are absolutely no imperfections am I being totally nutzo over something that really doesn't matter?


----------



## mulberryforbes

I would just add an extra stitch myself

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newbie2013

Hi I'm new to this forum and couldn't help being impressed by how much you all know!! I have two alexander mcqueen scarves I purchased at different times and all of a sudden its driving me crazy trying to figure out which is reall!!! Do all alexander mcqueen scarves have the same dimensions i.e. length and width. They are both silk...can any of you pls let me know your opinion on whether you think any of them is real or if both are fake etc. thank you in advance!


----------



## mulberryforbes

newbie2013 said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum and couldn't help being impressed by how much you all know!! I have two alexander mcqueen scarves I purchased at different times and all of a sudden its driving me crazy trying to figure out which is reall!!! Do all alexander mcqueen scarves have the same dimensions i.e. length and width. They are both silk...can any of you pls let me know your opinion on whether you think any of them is real or if both are fake etc. thank you in advance!



wrong thread for this there is a specific one for authentication of Mc Queen scarfs you will have to post there in the correct format (shown in post 1) an expert should be along to help you out 
I find the only way to be sure that you are buying authentic is to buy from a reputable designer store/website :thumbup:
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OMGxBecky

McQueen & Halloween = perfect!


----------



## axl6699

Went into holts today for my first designer scarf. I always wanted a Burberry scarf and thats what I thought I was going to get. But there were about five or six skull scarves on sale so I got this.


----------



## axl6699

Its not letting me attach a picture with my phone. I'll try again when I get home.


----------



## azureartist

OMGxBecky said:


> McQueen & Halloween = perfect!



Love this!!


----------



## axl6699

Finally able to upload!


----------



## mingqingyuan

can anyone show the scarf in pink?


----------



## mingqingyuan

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+McQueen&N=4294912153+306418151&bmUID=k72fE.q

Has anyone seen this color combination - fuchsia/rose? is it a more of purplish color? From the color shown online, it's more of a pink color


----------



## merekat703

I have an authentic skull scarf but I dont know the name/style and was curious if anyone did know. It has white skulls in an almost shiny treading instead of the basic. Its almost fuzzy like. THe fabric is seta/viscosa/poliestere. anyone know?


----------



## naomi190700

Hi guys,

Have you heard of this ebay seller. She says she sell overruns, not fakes..

Can anyone confirm if they are authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/usr/gkatie2011

Thank you!


----------



## merekat703

merekat703 said:


> I have an authentic skull scarf but I dont know the name/style and was curious if anyone did know. It has white skulls in an almost shiny treading instead of the basic. Its almost fuzzy like. THe fabric is seta/viscosa/poliestere. anyone know?


 pics added


----------



## Bethc

One of my favorite scarves


----------



## mezxy095

Got this baby delivered today. Love it!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Ladies is this the red or pink leopard silk cashmere scarf by Alexander Mcqueen? It's what the web says but the colour looks too bright? Thanks if you can help.


----------



## soleilbrun

merekat703 said:


> pics added


 
Sorry, I can't help. You may have better luck asking jamacq (?)


----------



## soleilbrun

Harper Quinn said:


> Ladies is this the red or pink leopard silk cashmere scarf by Alexander Mcqueen? It's what the web says but the colour looks too bright? Thanks if you can help.


 
Did he make one without skulls? I don't see any skulls on this. I have the silk version and it is spots and skulls.


----------



## Harper Quinn

soleilbrun said:


> Did he make one without skulls? I don't see any skulls on this. I have the silk version and it is spots and skulls.



No I could not see skulls which confused me because the internet reported to be a Mcqueen scarf. Someone on the id thread identified this to be stella mccartney!


----------



## lafemmenikita

I have a Stella McCartney scarf in blue which is very similar


----------



## Emzbox

Hi 

Hope someone can please advise? Do the scarfs come boxed at all? Wanted to purchase the blk and white skull one. Am in the UK 

Thanks


----------



## lovemyluxury

Hi Ladies!

Can you please authenticate? Never seen this model before. Thank you in advance! 

http://www.tradesy.com/accessories/...en-black-white-skull-silk-pirate-scarf-253054


----------



## dragonette

Emzbox said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope someone can please advise? Do the scarfs come boxed at all? Wanted to purchase the blk and white skull one. Am in the UK
> 
> Thanks



I think the only way you will get a box is if you buy from Matches. And it's a Matches box.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Emzbox said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope someone can please advise? Do the scarfs come boxed at all? Wanted to purchase the blk and white skull one. Am in the UK
> 
> Thanks



I have 5 scarves purchased from Selfridges and Harvey Nichols, none of which have been boxed. For the price tag you'd think they would be.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

New scarf. Black to red ombre effect extra large pashmina


----------



## gunsandbanjos

https://www.cocosa.com/sale/product/?pid=50151&sid=18496

Had this delivered last week, love it. Been wanting it since it was released but refuse to pay full price!


----------



## Kathleen37

gunsandbanjos said:


> https://www.cocosa.com/sale/product/?pid=50151&sid=18496
> 
> Had this delivered last week, love it. Been wanting it since it was released but refuse to pay full price!



Lovely!! I'm really liking the damien hurst scarves, but very spendy so hoping they will eventually end up in the sale there's 30 of them so fingers crossed!


----------



## nwhite

SSENSE has their scarfs on sale!

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/alexander_mcqueen/teal_rhombic_skull_print_scarf/84806?utm_source=2178999&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=generic&utm_term=10569670

I am wearing mine today


----------



## Strawberryplums

Can I ask...the McQueen scarves with the sculls a fad or have they become a classic...?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Strawberryplums said:


> Can I ask...the McQueen scarves with the sculls a fad or have they become a classic...?


A classic for sure , because I ordered a new one


----------



## Strawberryplums

^smile&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Jadpe

I just bought my fourth McQueen scarf! I bought the Leopard Skull pashmina in brown/beige.
I've bought it on sale with 40% off so I'm really happy. Can't wait to wear it.


----------



## azureartist

Jadpe said:


> I just bought my fourth McQueen scarf! I bought the Leopard Skull pashmina in brown/beige.
> I've bought it on sale with 40% off so I'm really happy. Can't wait to wear it.



Congrats! Where did you find it? I love that color combo.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

My new scarf. Number 7. In the sale at Harvey Nichols. Fushia pink leopard skull


----------



## Little Marie A.

I've been in love with Alexander McQueen scarfs for a while now, and I'm finally considering picking up my first one in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> My new scarf. Number 7. In the sale at Harvey Nichols. Fushia pink leopard skull



Gorgeous! I have this in the brown/camel colours.

Harvey Nichols is amazing for McQueen scarves, nearly all of mine are from them. Just added one new one to my collection from them, got a black on red skull scarf, half price.


----------



## Candysroom

I'm normally a skull scarf girl but wanted something more extravagant to go with a very dark blue Mulberry Bayswater. This fits the bill very nicely !


----------



## CocoSoCo

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2446292
> 
> I'm normally a skull scarf girl but wanted something more extravagant to go with a very dark blue Mulberry Bayswater. This fits the bill very nicely !




This is beautiful! Do you remember the name? I've been looking for one like this.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Decent colors and silk for me


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

gunsandbanjos said:


> Gorgeous! I have this in the brown/camel colours.
> 
> Harvey Nichols is amazing for McQueen scarves, nearly all of mine are from them. Just added one new one to my collection from them, got a black on red skull scarf, half price.



I definitely need to add the brown leopard to my collection,  then I think I'll stop...until the next Harvey Nics sale  
Congrats on your new purchase, love the black on red. I have the large pashmina black to red ombre effect.


----------



## Candysroom

CocoSoCo said:


> This is beautiful! Do you remember the name? I've been looking for one like this.




Hi yes it's called Gloria. Currently half price in the Harrods sale in the UK.


----------



## azureartist

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> New scarf. Black to red ombre effect extra large pashmina


Love this effect! The ombre is now on my wish list! 



LulaDoesTheHula said:


> My new scarf. Number 7. In the sale at Harvey Nichols. Fushia pink leopard skull


Fabulous color and classic to boot! Love the leopard skulls....a must have staple. 



Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2446292
> 
> I'm normally a skull scarf girl but wanted something more extravagant to go with a very dark blue Mulberry Bayswater. This fits the bill very nicely !


Very elegant and beautiful color/pattern. Congrats! 




Pollie-Jean said:


> Decent colors and silk for me



I love both color combos. Very nice! You can even layer them together!


----------



## CocoSoCo

Candysroom said:


> Hi yes it's called Gloria. Currently half price in the Harrods sale in the UK.



Thank you!!


----------



## raEEv3

NicoletteRN said:


> Love this color!



What color is this one?


----------



## NicoletteRN

raEEv3 said:


> What color is this one?



Officially I don't know. It's a soft green/mint and blush pink. I think I got it at Saks about a year and a half ago.


----------



## omgblonde

Hi guys! I'm looking for some advice about the enamel skull bangles.. I bought one from the Harrods sale and it arrived today. 

Is it just me or are they _really_ small? I've always thought I had average sized hands and wrists but I have to really struggle to get it on over my hand! Once it's on my wrist, it's fine and looks great, but then it's a nightmare getting it back off again.

I can't decide if I should keep it or send it back? It's so pretty and I really love it, but is it worth the hassle? Is this a common issue with them or do I actually just have gigantic hands?


----------



## omgblonde

...and I've just realised this is the scarf thread not the anything McQueen thread ush:, so I guess I'll share my newest scarf purchase too! haha.

Technically it's McQ, but that still counts, right? 






I really love the razor blade print, _almost _as much as the skulls!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

omgblonde said:


> Hi guys! I'm looking for some advice about the enamel skull bangles.. I bought one from the Harrods sale and it arrived today.
> 
> Is it just me or are they _really_ small? I've always thought I had average sized hands and wrists but I have to really struggle to get it on over my hand! Once it's on my wrist, it's fine and looks great, but then it's a nightmare getting it back off again.
> 
> I can't decide if I should keep it or send it back? It's so pretty and I really love it, but is it worth the hassle? Is this a common issue with them or do I actually just have gigantic hands?



I have one and actually find it really big! You may just have gigantor hands... I'm kidding! If it's annoyingly small I wouldn't keep it as you probably won't use it.


----------



## azureartist

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2446292
> 
> I'm normally a skull scarf girl but wanted something more extravagant to go with a very dark blue Mulberry Bayswater. This fits the bill very nicely !



Here's the silk chiffon version of the scarf on sale at Zappos:
http://couture.zappos.com/alexander-mcqueen-sl-gloria-scarf-1-chiffon-navy-ivory


----------



## drowsy1

Farfetch is having a sale, including the AQ skull scarf in several colors marked down to $156 plus $15 shipping. I ordered this one http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...l-print-scarf-item-10471157.aspx?storeid=9017. Cannot wait to get it!


----------



## Minteva

My first skull scarf just arrived. Its blue and bordeaux, silk version. Hoping to collect more in the future.


----------



## Souzie

My newest additions...


----------



## jamamcg

My sister got me one of the Hirst collab scarves for Christmas


----------



## Candysroom

Wow! What a great scarf! What a great sister!


----------



## Sugarstained

I'm nearly giddy right now. I've been wanting a black on ivory Alexander McQueen skull scarf for years. Years, I tell you. But I just couldn't convince myself to pay $300 for a square of chiffon.

I happened to pop into Nordstrom Rack this evening on my way home from the office, hoping to find a new square scarf to take on a trip with me this weekend. And what did I see stuck in the back of the clearance rack? That's right, a black on ivory silk chiffon skull scarf. I grabbed it immediately, of course.

And, since it was obviously my lucky shopping evening, I also had a $60 Nordstrom Note in my bag. I feel like I should throw myself a party. Hah!


----------



## drowsy1

drowsy1 said:


> Farfetch is having a sale, including the AQ skull scarf in several colors marked down to $156 plus $15 shipping. I ordered this one http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...l-print-scarf-item-10471157.aspx?storeid=9017. Cannot wait to get it!


I received the scarf from Farfetch (on sale) last week. It is very pretty. It is a warmer shade of gray with ivory/taupe? skulls instead of cold shade gray w/ white skulls. Slightly different than what I imagined. But I still love it! It goes well with most of my outfits.


----------



## soleilbrun

swee7bebe said:


> Hi everyone! For this really cute scarf at Nordstrom for $130! I REALLY REALLY want a skull scarf now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157762


 Hello,
I tried to PM you but your box is full. I will post here instead.

Hello,
there is someone on the site who needs her scarf like yours authenticated. I do not know this one that well. Could you provide some photos in the new authentication thread or take a look at her request? Her name is Vesna. Is the scarf manufactured in China? I googled and found that it has machine finished edges like hers but no information on country of manufacture.

Thank you


----------



## yakusoku.af

Barneys NY has a few Mcqueen scarves on sale

$295 down to $119
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...-Show?pid=00505027136218&cgid=BARNEYS&index=0
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...-Show?pid=00505027136157&cgid=BARNEYS&index=1
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...-Show?pid=00505027136195&cgid=BARNEYS&index=2


$445 down to $179
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...-Show?pid=00505027135952&cgid=BARNEYS&index=7
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...-Show?pid=00505027135273&cgid=BARNEYS&index=6


----------



## xoxolissa

For those of you who have purchased an Alexander McQueen Scarf (especially the silk chiffon skulls) from high end retail stores like Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus... how was the packaging? I live in Canada, I've been told the scarves were packed in a cellophane/plastic bag from our high end retail department store (named Holt Renfrew).


----------



## jamamcg

xoxolissa said:


> For those of you who have purchased an Alexander McQueen Scarf (especially the silk chiffon skulls) from high end retail stores like Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus... how was the packaging? I live in Canada, I've been told the scarves were packed in a cellophane/plastic bag from our high end retail department store (named Holt Renfrew).



I have purchased mcqueen scarves before and have come in plastic cellophane wrappers


----------



## Candysroom

xoxolissa said:


> For those of you who have purchased an Alexander McQueen Scarf (especially the silk chiffon skulls) from high end retail stores like Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus... how was the packaging? I live in Canada, I've been told the scarves were packed in a cellophane/plastic bag from our high end retail department store (named Holt Renfrew).




Same from Selfridges and Harrods in London. Direct from AMcQ my scarf came in a paper carton so not much better


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Plastic wrapping is pretty standard. Matches is the best I found, I love buying from them with their awesome boxes!!
Got a nice cloth bag from Selfridges when I bought from them, I use it to pop my scarves in when I take them off if I'm out and about.


----------



## 4purse

drowsy1 said:


> I received the scarf from Farfetch (on sale) last week. It is very pretty. It is a warmer shade of gray with ivory/taupe? skulls instead of cold shade gray w/ white skulls. Slightly different than what I imagined. But I still love it! It goes well with most of my outfits.




I really like this color combination. I too have found the color descriptions of A McQ scarves shoes not always match what I receive.


----------



## Esmerelda

Is there a special thread for posting photos of McQueen scarf collections?  I've looked but can't find one.


----------



## miumiu2046

Someone may have asked this question before, but I need some assurance from someone who tried! Is it possible to hand wash the McQueen Skull silk scarf with a little Woolite? I have one that I brought to Vegas last week and now it's got digusting ciggy smell all over it. Urrggh! Really tempted to give it a good (gentle) rinse. Hand wash will save me some money and it's better for the environment, but I would take it to the dry cleaners if there's a risk of ruining my precious McQ! Please help! Thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

miumiu2046 said:


> Someone may have asked this question before, but I need some assurance from someone who tried! Is it possible to hand wash the McQueen Skull silk scarf with a little Woolite? I have one that I brought to Vegas last week and now it's got digusting ciggy smell all over it. Urrggh! Really tempted to give it a good (gentle) rinse. Hand wash will save me some money and it's better for the environment, but I would take it to the dry cleaners if there's a risk of ruining my precious McQ! Please help! Thanks!




I've hand washed my silk scar with woolite before. I used cold water and a little woolite and swooshed it around a bit and hung it out to dry. Although it might be better to let it dry flat so it doesn't stretch out from the weight of the water as it hangs. 
I was more worried about snagging it. I made sure my nails were trimmed and the bucket I washed it in didn't have anything it could get snagged on. 
It seems fine now. I've hand washed other silk scarves so I wasn't too worried about how it would turn out.


----------



## gagabag

I have handwashed all of my McQ scarves with no probs, cold water, hung flat straight away then once dry damp I hug it to dry to get rid off the creases. HTH


----------



## marui

distilleryimage9.s3.amazonaws.com/ed9aaab2625511e3919112b4bd71aab5_8.jpg
http://distilleryimage0.s3.amazonaws.com/1ec4686c665211e3b96312ba2a1f7330_8.jpg
http://distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/aecc99f4618c11e39f7a1282bf652d05_8.jpg
http://distilleryimage2.s3.amazonaws.com/fba7811c632111e381a312a4149c821a_8.jpg


----------



## miumiu2046

yakusoku.af said:


> I've hand washed my silk scar with woolite before. I used cold water and a little woolite and swooshed it around a bit and hung it out to dry. Although it might be better to let it dry flat so it doesn't stretch out from the weight of the water as it hangs.
> I was more worried about snagging it. I made sure my nails were trimmed and the bucket I washed it in didn't have anything it could get snagged on.
> It seems fine now. I've hand washed other silk scarves so I wasn't too worried about how it would turn out.







Thank you for your input! I just (nervously) washed my scarf and it's now laying flat on my floor to dry. It looks good!  Can't wait to wear my scarf again!  Thank you! You just saved me a few bucks!


----------



## miumiu2046

gagabag said:


> I have handwashed all of my McQ scarves with no probs, cold water, hung flat straight away then once dry damp I hug it to dry to get rid off the creases. HTH




Thank you for giving me the strength to wash my scarf!  It turned out great!  Will be washing my silk scarves from now on for sure. It's great for the environment and save me $ and time.


----------



## pukasonqo

any tips in how to storage AMQ chiffon scarves?


----------



## jamamcg

pukasonqo said:


> any tips in how to storage AMQ chiffon scarves?



I keep mine in a McQueen box.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

pukasonqo said:


> any tips in how to storage AMQ chiffon scarves?



Mine live in a box I got when I ordered from Matches.com


----------



## pukasonqo

Thank you for the replies, do you guys put tissue between the scarves to avoid colour transfer?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

pukasonqo said:


> Thank you for the replies, do you guys put tissue between the scarves to avoid colour transfer?



No, never had an issue with colour transfer, I have light and dark scarves all mixed together and they're fine. They are all McQueen though, not sure if other brands may transfer.


----------



## jaz_o

McQueen skull silk scarves at Harrods at Heathrow cost £127.50 after discount as of March 16.

I think the "discount" is the tax.


----------



## pukasonqo

gunsandbanjos said:


> No, never had an issue with colour transfer, I have light and dark scarves all mixed together and they're fine. They are all McQueen though, not sure if other brands may transfer.




^^
i have put all the McQ scarves together in a box, i think i might have been a bit over cautious re: colour transfer! 
thnx for your reply!


----------



## medievalbun

Hi all! I'm wondering if anyone knows what the source material/inspiration piece was for the Angels & Devil scarf? I know *Kathleen37* in particular has been amazing in sleuthing around and finding the artists/particular art pieces used as inpiration for say, the Stone Angels scarf (Hugh van der Goes' triptych altarpiece) and the Gothic Angel scarf (Stefan Lochner's triptych alterpiece in Cologne). For some reason I thought it was based on a piece by Hans Memling but I'm not sure...any thoughts?


----------



## nova_girl

Does anyone know if these are included during Saks' friends and family sale? I really want one after seeing the pictures posted here


----------



## yakusoku.af

nova_girl said:


> Does anyone know if these are included during Saks' friends and family sale? I really want one after seeing the pictures posted here




I don't think so. I follow a bunch of Saks SAs on Instagram and none of them posted anything Mcqueen for F&F. I'm sure they would post it if it was included.


----------



## nova_girl

yakusoku.af said:


> I don't think so. I follow a bunch of Saks SAs on Instagram and none of them posted anything Mcqueen for F&F. I'm sure they would post it if it was included.




Shoot, I was really hoping they would be. I guess I'll keep an eye out for them on sale elsewhere and keep following this thread. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## hoot

nova_girl said:


> Shoot, I was really hoping they would be. I guess I'll keep an eye out for them on sale elsewhere and keep following this thread. Thank you for your reply!



The scarves ARE included in the F&F sale at Saks. 25% off.


----------



## yakusoku.af

nova_girl said:


> Shoot, I was really hoping they would be. I guess I'll keep an eye out for them on sale elsewhere and keep following this thread. Thank you for your reply!




Barney's had a few colors on sale a few months ago and they were around $125.


----------



## nova_girl

yakusoku.af said:


> Barney's had a few colors on sale a few months ago and they were around $125.




Ooh that's a great price. I might end up buying one at full price but I would love to get one on sale too.


----------



## nova_girl

hoot said:


> The scarves ARE included in the F&F sale at Saks. 25% off.



Yay! Thank you


----------



## Kathleen37

medievalbun said:


> Hi all! I'm wondering if anyone knows what the source material/inspiration piece was for the Angels & Devil scarf? I know *Kathleen37* in particular has been amazing in sleuthing around and finding the artists/particular art pieces used as inpiration for say, the Stone Angels scarf (Hugh van der Goes' triptych altarpiece) and the Gothic Angel scarf (Stefan Lochner's triptych alterpiece in Cologne). For some reason I thought it was based on a piece by Hans Memling but I'm not sure...any thoughts?



I'd always wondered about the Angel and Devil scarf and remember looking previously. If I'm honest, I think the angels are a bit too pretty to be Hemling, from what I remember of his stuff that I know. I had wondered if they were maybe an "reimagining" from some of Gibbons wooden sculptures, but will have to do some research. As you say, I have a feeling they may be an "inspiration", rather than a direct lift.

I'll post back if I find anything!!


----------



## nova_girl

I was able to buy the scarf I wanted at Saks today with the F&F discount. The only bad thing is that I couldn't take it home today and have to pick it up on Monday. The color I wanted wasn't online so I figured that was the best option since I was able to get it at a discount. I'll post a reveal once I pick her up


----------



## Noviia

nova_girl said:


> I was able to buy the scarf I wanted at Saks today with the F&F discount. The only bad thing is that I couldn't take it home today and have to pick it up on Monday. The color I wanted wasn't online so I figured that was the best option since I was able to get it at a discount. I'll post a reveal once I pick her up



did you pick yours up already? 
i bought mine on saks' webiste yesterday but kinda worried i'll get a fake after reading horror stories about people getting fakes from saks


----------



## nova_girl

Noviia said:


> did you pick yours up already?
> i bought mine on saks' webiste yesterday but kinda worried i'll get a fake after reading horror stories about people getting fakes from saks




Oh no, I didn't hear about people getting fakes from Saks  Is there a thread here about it?

I did pick mine up and I was stuck in rush hour traffic both ways but it was worth it because I love my scarf! This was my first McQueen scarf but it definitely won't be my last. I usually wear Hermes silk scarves but I'm really liking how lightweight this chiffon one is (and after paying Hermes prices this one seems like a bargain lol).


----------



## Noviia

^looks good 

yess you can read about people getting fakes from saks here and here

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/saks-fifth-avenue-thinks-were-dumb-807736.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe...scarf-post-your-questions-here-455704-41.html

one girl said that she actually got a fake skull scarf from saks, returned it and they gave her a new one.

i'm really nervous about mine as living in australia the whole return process can be a hassle


----------



## nova_girl

Noviia said:


> ^looks good
> 
> yess you can read about people getting fakes from saks here and here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/saks-fifth-avenue-thinks-were-dumb-807736.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe...scarf-post-your-questions-here-455704-41.html
> 
> one girl said that she actually get a fake skull scarf from saks, returned it and they gave her a new one.
> 
> i'm really nervous about mind as living in australia the whole return process can be a hassle




Thank you for posting the link, although it was disappointing to read  I'm sure yours will be authentic, but if you have concerns once you receive it perhaps you can ask here if anyone sees any red flags.


----------



## ufancy

x not allowed


----------



## shmily101010

Hi ladies, have you heard of the 33" version of the skull scarf? It's one that my friend got on gilt.com and it's much smaller than what I have. I'm attaching part of her screenshot here. Does the 33" version ever exist? TIA!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Available at NM. Sale price $197 from $295.


----------



## lauren_t

Went to the sample sale in Shoreditch today and picked up a navy blue/white cashmere skull scarf for £120! Absolutely love it.


----------



## studentinneed

Contemplating getting myself a god save mcqueen scarf tomorrow.
Does anyone have any modelling photos for the larger scarves at all?
Also, how do they come wrapped when purchasing straight from the mcqueen store? As I'm scared of how to store it! As do they snag easily?
Thank you!


----------



## sparksinspring

Does anyone know if this scarf bracelet is authentic? Seller said it does come with original box. Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271520620888&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:AU:3160


----------



## Toby1992

Hello!

Just wondering if the classic skull scarf is outdated or not? Most of the pictures I've seen are from 08-10.

Also wondering if the black/white silk skull scarf is too 'girly' for a guy? I showed my girlfriend it and she said it's too feminine...

Many thanks!


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

Toby1992 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just wondering if the classic skull scarf is outdated or not? Most of the pictures I've seen are from 08-10.
> 
> Also wondering if the black/white silk skull scarf is too 'girly' for a guy? I showed my girlfriend it and she said it's too feminine...
> 
> Many thanks!


I don't think they're outdated, they come out with plenty of new designs every season and I still see them around a lot. They boomed in 06-08 as you said but I think they've become somewhat a classic. 
Anyways, I'm a guy and I have a dark grey/black skull scarf which I love. I personally would not buy a white/black one because black/white and white/black are the two most common (and counterfeited!) versions around. I got the grey one because I wanted something neutral without being too common.
If you want the white version though, go for it! It's a scarf after all: I've seen guys pulling off hot pink skull scarves and no one questioned their sexuality.


----------



## raEEv3

Toby1992 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just wondering if the classic skull scarf is outdated or not? Most of the pictures I've seen are from 08-10.
> 
> Also wondering if the black/white silk skull scarf is too 'girly' for a guy? I showed my girlfriend it and she said it's too feminine...
> 
> Many thanks!



I've seen guys wear it before and I think it looks good, and is fine. You can google some male celebrities with them. The skull scarf style is pretty unisex.

And if you like it, then buy it. Not her problem.


----------



## soleilbrun

pukasonqo said:


> any tips in how to storage AMQ chiffon scarves?


 
My scarves and capes all live in a YSL dustbag. No color transfer what so ever.


----------



## ScottyGal

My latest addition


----------



## foxgal

Finally got my HG ivory/black for a steal...$50 because it had a frayed edge! I've been wanting this neutral classic because I wear blacks/greys/whites so much, and I have my bottle green/fushia one for when I want to add color!


----------



## CocoSoCo

Congrats! What a deal!


----------



## dragonette

I posted this on my Instagram and thought I would throw it in here too. Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## gagabag

dragonette said:


> I posted this on my Instagram and thought I would throw it in here too. Happy weekend, everyone!
> View attachment 2721750
> View attachment 2721752




Gorgeous as always!
I'm waiting for yellow to pop up...


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I just ordered this from gilt. I didn't intend to order anything but this color combo really caught my eye. Plus I had a coupon.


----------



## exchangecoupons

hey ladies! any experts who can tell me which collection is this lovely scarf from? https://dorifqbxqryss.cloudfront.net/uploads/product_image/2014/10/09/AM515739_1.JPG


----------



## gina2328

Ladies,

I am so in love with my Alexander McQueen Chiffon Skull scarf in degraded pink I bought from Saks.  Here is a photo.


----------



## peachy_gurl

Hi Ladies, 

I'm planning on getting my first McQueen skull scarf in ivory/black but I can't decide on chiffon or pashmina..... What do you ladies recommend and why?


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

peachy_gurl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm planning on getting my first McQueen skull scarf in ivory/black but I can't decide on chiffon or pashmina..... What do you ladies recommend and why?



The chiffon is very delicate. It snags really easily. The pashmina is slightly more hard wearing in my experience but you still have to be careful. Both are lovely though.


----------



## peachy_gurl

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> The chiffon is very delicate. It snags really easily. The pashmina is slightly more hard wearing in my experience but you still have to be careful. Both are lovely though.



Thank you  I wear jewelry often and the chiffon will probably snag more. How do you feel with the texture of each one? I believe the pashmina is more soft?


----------



## ScottyGal

peachy_gurl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm planning on getting my first McQueen skull scarf in ivory/black but I can't decide on chiffon or pashmina..... What do you ladies recommend and why?



Chiffon can snag easily.. I have snagged mine a few times (on some jewellery and on Velcro) and it still looks fine. If you want something more durable and carefree, maybe reconsider getting chiffon!


----------



## peachy_gurl

_Lee said:


> Chiffon can snag easily.. I have snagged mine a few times (on some jewellery and on Velcro) and it still looks fine. If you want something more durable and carefree, maybe reconsider getting chiffon!



Ahh! I hate it when i snag something with velcro too! Is the pashmina harder to care for? How do you care for the chiffon? 
Thanks!


----------



## ScottyGal

peachy_gurl said:


> Ahh! I hate it when i snag something with velcro too! Is the pashmina harder to care for? How do you care for the chiffon?
> Thanks!



I have just realised how my last message read.. I meant that you may want to reconsider chiffon as it can snag easy and you need to be more careful  I imagine the pashmina would be more durable as it would be harder to snag .. Do you live in a hot or cooler climate - one material may suit your climate better and you could decide that way?


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

peachy_gurl said:


> Thank you  I wear jewelry often and the chiffon will probably snag more. How do you feel with the texture of each one? I believe the pashmina is more soft?



The pashmina is softer, thicker and stays in place better than the chiffon which is almost lightweight. I have the regular sized and the extra large skull pashmina so its also quite warm and so maybe more of an autumn/winter practical scarf whereas the chiffon being lighter can be worn all year round as more of a fashion accessory.


----------



## peachy_gurl

_Lee said:


> I have just realised how my last message read.. I meant that you may want to reconsider chiffon as it can snag easy and you need to be more careful  I imagine the pashmina would be more durable as it would be harder to snag .. Do you live in a hot or cooler climate - one material may suit your climate better and you could decide that way?



I think I will go with the pashmina. I live in canada on the west coast so it will come in handy very well!  

I'm looking at colors online and is there two different whites? In some pictures I see a stark white and black skulls and another one is called ivory/black. I'm confused


----------



## peachy_gurl

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> The pashmina is softer, thicker and stays in place better than the chiffon which is almost lightweight. I have the regular sized and the extra large skull pashmina so its also quite warm and so maybe more of an autumn/winter practical scarf whereas the chiffon being lighter can be worn all year round as more of a fashion accessory.



Thanks! I think I'm gonna go with the pashmina. Now I just have to research the color. I'm looking at ivory/black. But when I look at some pics online it looks like there is a scarf that is stark white with black skulls. Is there only one kind of white??


----------



## ScottyGal

peachy_gurl said:


> I think I will go with the pashmina. I live in canada on the west coast so it will come in handy very well!
> 
> I'm looking at colors online and is there two different whites? In some pictures I see a stark white and black skulls and another one is called ivory/black. I'm confused



I have the ivory with navy skulls, and it is very 'white' looking.. When I have seen them online and in store, they all seem to have white described as 'ivory' e.g. pink/ivory, ivory/navy, black/ivory etc. So I think maybe McQueen use the term 'ivory' for white?  

I had the same worry when I bought mine (online from Harvey Nichols) as I wasn't sure if 'ivory' was more of a white or cream shade 

I have attached a pic that I have just taken - with the flash on - so you can see the colour


----------



## peachy_gurl

_Lee said:


> I have the ivory with navy skulls, and it is very 'white' looking.. When I have seen them online and in store, they all seem to have white described as 'ivory' e.g. pink/ivory, ivory/navy, black/ivory etc. So I think maybe McQueen use the term 'ivory' for white?
> 
> I had the same worry when I bought mine (online from Harvey Nichols) as I wasn't sure if 'ivory' was more of a white or cream shade
> 
> I have attached a pic that I have just taken - with the flash on - so you can see the colour



Yours is pretty!! thanks for the picture!

I'm going to purchase from Harrods and I'm on their website and they seem to have two 'white' ones but it doesn't state what color it is :/ 

1.  http://www.harrods.com/product/skull-pashmina/alexander-mcqueen/000000000003882644#

just looking at the color, I can't tell what color that is. does the skulls look black to you? 

2. http://www.harrods.com/product/skull-pashmina/alexander-mcqueen/000000000003293476

this one looks stark white...


----------



## ScottyGal

peachy_gurl said:


> Yours is pretty!! thanks for the picture!
> 
> I'm going to purchase from Harrods and I'm on their website and they seem to have two 'white' ones but it doesn't state what color it is :/
> 
> 1.  http://www.harrods.com/product/skull-pashmina/alexander-mcqueen/000000000003882644#
> 
> just looking at the color, I can't tell what color that is. does the skulls look black to you?
> 
> 2. http://www.harrods.com/product/skull-pashmina/alexander-mcqueen/000000000003293476
> 
> this one looks stark white...



Ah, I see what you mean.. The second one definitely looks more 'white white' opposed to the first which looks more 'cream white'.. 

Why can't they make life easy and describe white as 'white' and off-white as "off-white'


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Beyond excited I ordered this gray/black from gilt today. I got a coupon for 40% off plus I had a $25 credit so after all was said and done the scarf was $111!!!! 

This is the best deal I've gotten so far this will be my 4th scarf and I feel like I have a good assortment of colors. 

If I were to get a 5th I think I'd want a bright red or maybe pink.


----------



## CocoSoCo

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Beyond excited I ordered this gray/black from gilt today. I got a coupon for 40% off plus I had a $25 credit so after all was said and done the scarf was $111!!!!
> 
> This is the best deal I've gotten so far this will be my 4th scarf and I feel like I have a good assortment of colors.
> 
> If I were to get a 5th I think I'd want a bright red or maybe pink.
> 
> View attachment 2797784




I love this color! Congrats!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

CocoSoCo said:


> I love this color! Congrats!!




Thank you. I have another 40% off code and I'm really tempted to order a red scarf. And that's it! It would be $137 I've got a few hours to think about it.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Yeah so I ordered the red scarf...I just couldn't not take advantage of gilts 40% off coupon. Now I'm done 2 scarves in 1 week...no mas!


----------



## ScottyGal

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Yeah so I ordered the red scarf...I just couldn't not take advantage of gilts 40% off coupon. Now I'm done 2 scarves in 1 week...no mas!
> 
> View attachment 2799677



This is lovely, that shade of red seems so bright and fresh, I love it


----------



## sunnysideup8283

_Lee said:


> This is lovely, that shade of red seems so bright and fresh, I love it




I can't wait to see it in person. The stock photos usually don't quite capture there vibrancy.  

So excited 2 scarves for less than the price of 1. This is a good week.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

My scarves have arrived!!! As expected I absolutely love them. The gray is a great basic color and I love the red pop. I got both of them from Gilt for $250...I got 2 for the less than the price of 1!!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

sunnysideup8283 said:


> My scarves have arrived!!! As expected I absolutely love them. The gray is a great basic color and I love the red pop. I got both of them from Gilt for $250...I got 2 for the less than the price of 1!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2802699



Loving these! I want another now


----------



## sunnysideup8283

_Lee said:


> Loving these! I want another now




These scarves are addictive...I went from 0 to 5 in less than a year.


----------



## freepockets

My recent AMQ Kijiji snag! A great great deal!

The original owner was not so hot on the orange tone and let it go at a great price.


----------



## CocoSoCo

freepockets said:


> My recent AMQ Kijiji snag! A great great deal!
> 
> The original owner was not so hot on the orange tone and let it go at a great price.



Love this color. Congratulations!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I'm finally settling into my new place and have been organizing. So far I've purchased these scarves and I thought I was done but now I'm thinking I really want a bright pink one and a kelly green. I've bought all my scarves on sale and the most I've spent is $180 and the best deal I've gotten is $110.


----------



## nova_girl

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I'm finally settling into my new place and have been organizing. So far I've purchased these scarves and I thought I was done but now I'm thinking I really want a bright pink one and a kelly green. I've bought all my scarves on sale and the most I've spent is $180 and the best deal I've gotten is $110.
> 
> View attachment 2813716




Gorgeous collection!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

nova_girl said:


> Gorgeous collection!




Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

New long silky McQueen scarf.. Loving it!


----------



## alya

Did anybody order scarf from Gilt? I just received mine and I have doubts if it is authentic...I ordered 100% silk one and it feels very stiff. I own the blend one, and it is very soft. I also remember trying all silk at Saks, and it was very soft, unlike this one....
Can somebody comment on it?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

alya said:


> Did anybody order scarf from Gilt? I just received mine and I have doubts if it is authentic...I ordered 100% silk one and it feels very stiff. I own the blend one, and it is very soft. I also remember trying all silk at Saks, and it was very soft, unlike this one....
> Can somebody comment on it?




I've purchased many mcqueen scarves from gilt. I think it feels "stiff" because they are folded, kept in packaging and stored flat for awhile I presume. It will loosen up once you unwrap it. I hang mine up and the creases come out and they soften.

I imagine the one you tried at Saks was out on display not having been folded in a stock room for awhile.


----------



## ashflower

Hi, I hope it's okay for me to ask this here, but I was wondering if anyone has done any repairs on their alexander mcqueen scarves? (Or on a silk scarf in general). I purchased this scarf in early-mid November (so I'm very past the exchange/return date) but it got caught on a nail today (just as I was taking it off too!!) and was wondering if anyone has any ideas or recommendations as to how to fix it.  (Any place in the GTA/outside of the GTA that does repairs would be highly appreciated as well, as I'd rather have an expert do this than attempt to fix it myself.)

Also, I know it's probably nothing major as it's not serious, but because I know it's there, it still keeps bugging me.

It's on the pink patch; there's a little bit noticeable on the edge of the petal, but most of it is towards the center of the petal/around the navy outline. 

postimg.org/image/oax0m38yr/


----------



## pursesuader

Saks has this one on sale!
$575 to $201.25

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...een&N=306418050+5051+4294957131&bmUID=kFYSpeU


----------



## Rachmania

Hi all, i need your help to decide. Which one of these two mcqueen's beauty should i get? In love with both but can only manage one! &#128546; thanks all


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Rachmania said:


> Hi all, i need your help to decide. Which one of these two mcqueen's beauty should i get? In love with both but can only manage one! &#128546; thanks all
> 
> View attachment 2849857



Personally I prefer the darker colour. Plus I think it would be more versatile.


----------



## ScottyGal

Rachmania said:


> Hi all, i need your help to decide. Which one of these two mcqueen's beauty should i get? In love with both but can only manage one! &#128546; thanks all
> 
> View attachment 2849857



I prefer dark


----------



## smallfry

Rachmania said:


> Hi all, i need your help to decide. Which one of these two mcqueen's beauty should i get? In love with both but can only manage one! &#128546; thanks all



I prefer the navy one, I like the contrast between the skulls and the darker background.


----------



## montana_patina

here are my three lovelys - two silk and one modal on the right. I find that I wear the blue (tourmaline) the most. I just love them.


----------



## baileycatoonies

Hi, I've been looking forever for this mcqueen print, can anyone tell me about this skull scarf in gold?  How rare is this colourway?


----------



## jamamcg

Picked this one up from the outlet. McqueenXHIRST collaboration for the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf. 100% cashmere Was £715 got it for £290. 


I also got it as each year I get a mcqueen item as a momento for February 11th as this year will be the 5year anniversary of McQueen's passing &#128555;


----------



## montana_patina

jamamcg said:


> Picked this one up from the outlet. McqueenXHIRST collaboration for the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf. 100% cashmere Was £715 got it for £290.
> View attachment 2889947
> 
> I also got it as each year I get a mcqueen item as a momento for February 11th as this year will be the 5year anniversary of McQueen's passing &#128555;




Love this!


----------



## ScottyGal

jamamcg said:


> Picked this one up from the outlet. McqueenXHIRST collaboration for the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf. 100% cashmere Was £715 got it for £290.
> View attachment 2889947
> 
> I also got it as each year I get a mcqueen item as a momento for February 11th as this year will be the 5year anniversary of McQueen's passing &#128555;



Love this!


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

jamamcg said:


> Picked this one up from the outlet. McqueenXHIRST collaboration for the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf. 100% cashmere Was £715 got it for £290.
> View attachment 2889947
> 
> I also got it as each year I get a mcqueen item as a momento for February 11th as this year will be the 5year anniversary of McQueen's passing &#128555;


 
LOVE THIS


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Great new addition to my collection...scored this for $106 at last call.


----------



## montana_patina

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Great new addition to my collection...scored this for $106 at last call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910950



Gorgeous! I love those neutrals together!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

montana_patina said:


> Gorgeous! I love those neutrals together!




Yeah I love the neutrals. If hadn't seen this in person I don't think I would have looked twice at it online.


----------



## CocoSoCo

jamamcg said:


> Picked this one up from the outlet. McqueenXHIRST collaboration for the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf. 100% cashmere Was £715 got it for £290.
> View attachment 2889947
> 
> I also got it as each year I get a mcqueen item as a momento for February 11th as this year will be the 5year anniversary of McQueen's passing &#128555;


This shawl is amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## miumiu2046

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Great new addition to my collection...scored this for $106 at last call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910950




Great deal! It's a nice colour. Congrats!


----------



## ScottyGal

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Great new addition to my collection...scored this for $106 at last call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910950



Really nice colour &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/FIRST-EDITIO...580?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487cffb2ec

so from what ive read this is the scarf that started the thread and was wondering if anybody could help authenticate it?


TIA


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got a new scarf in the mail today. I really don't need another but I'd like a pink one.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

I am not sure if anyone updates frequently here anymore. But I just wanted to show my two new babies


----------



## sunnysideup8283

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> I am not sure if anyone updates frequently here anymore. But I just wanted to show my two new babies




I'm wearing the same scarf today! I didn't think I would love a neutral color so much but this is my fav go to color of all my McQueen scarves.


----------



## ScottyGal

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> I am not sure if anyone updates frequently here anymore. But I just wanted to show my two new babies



Both items are gorgeous!


----------



## Zinimy

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> I am not sure if anyone updates frequently here anymore. But I just wanted to show my two new babies


One word, beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Zinimy

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got a new scarf in the mail today. I really don't need another but I'd like a pink one.
> 
> View attachment 2970512
> View attachment 2970517


Really love your collection, I am working on mine. Hope to have as much some day!


----------



## Zinimy

montana_patina said:


> Gorgeous! I love those neutrals together!


Gosh! Beautiful. Really love this&#128515;


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Zinimy said:


> Really love your collection, I am working on mine. Hope to have as much some day!




Thanks! These scarves are so addictive I went from none to 7 in less than 2 years.


----------



## Kyokei

I saw these at Alexander McQueen yesterday. I've been meaning to get one, I just need to figure out which...


----------



## Dilostyle

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got a new scarf in the mail today. I really don't need another but I'd like a pink one.
> 
> View attachment 2970512
> View attachment 2970517


Which colour is your favourite ?


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Dilostyle said:


> Which colour is your favourite ?




That's tough to say and as much as I love color I would have to say it's the beige one. It's so easy to throw that one on.


----------



## kevin4ko

Hi All - Just wondered where we can get a scarf authenticated. Thanks, in advance, for your help.


----------



## jamamcg

kevin4ko said:


> Hi All - Just wondered where we can get a scarf authenticated. Thanks, in advance, for your help.




There is a thread on here that is for authenticating McQueen scarves. You will just have to search as I don't know how to link it in.  Last post was 1 month ago.


----------



## bedhead

Finally found this one after years of regret! I bought it when it first came out, then returned it because of the color (a bright chartreuse that I don't normally include in my wardrobe). However, this moth skull haunted me for years. Recently, I was browsing a reseller site and found it in like new condition. I love it and am happy to add it to my McQueen scarf collection.


----------



## Brennamom

bedhead said:


> Finally found this one after years of regret! I bought it when it first came out, then returned it because of the color (a bright chartreuse that I don't normally include in my wardrobe). However, this moth skull haunted me for years. Recently, I was browsing a reseller site and found it in like new condition. I love it and am happy to add it to my McQueen scarf collection.


I have this. Love it! Congrats on getting it back!


----------



## jamamcg

bedhead said:


> Finally found this one after years of regret! I bought it when it first came out, then returned it because of the color (a bright chartreuse that I don't normally include in my wardrobe). However, this moth skull haunted me for years. Recently, I was browsing a reseller site and found it in like new condition. I love it and am happy to add it to my McQueen scarf collection.




Congrats on getting another one.


----------



## tanya1729

I've wanted a McQueen scarf forever and just got one for my birthday yesterday! I can't wait to wear it! I struggled with what color to get and took forever to decide but ultimately I love the white! Very excited


----------



## jamamcg

tanya1729 said:


> I've wanted a McQueen scarf forever and just got one for my birthday yesterday! I can't wait to wear it! I struggled with what color to get and took forever to decide but ultimately I love the white! Very excited
> View attachment 3121110




Congrats. And happy birthday yesterday. It's a slippery slope once you get one you have to get more.


----------



## tanya1729

jamamcg said:


> Congrats. And happy birthday yesterday. It's a slippery slope once you get one you have to get more.




thank you so much!!!! I can totally tell it's a slippery slope it was so hard to decide on a color I wanted to buy more than one haha!


----------



## juneping

hi ladies,
i want to get the ivory scarf w black skulls.....it's more of a classic color. usually does this color way go on sale like in 40% and up??
just curious....if i should get one now...or should i wait till thanksgiving....TIA...!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

juneping said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i want to get the ivory scarf w black skulls.....it's more of a classic color. usually does this color way go on sale like in 40% and up??
> 
> just curious....if i should get one now...or should i wait till thanksgiving....TIA...!!




If you want it in silk. They have them on a gilt all the time. I get most of my scarves gilt.


----------



## juneping

sunnysideup8283 said:


> If you want it in silk. They have them on a gilt all the time. I get most of my scarves gilt.



thanks!
just checked gilt....it seems like the % goes w the colorway....i'll keep my eyes on it...


----------



## sunnysideup8283

juneping said:


> thanks!
> 
> just checked gilt....it seems like the % goes w the colorway....i'll keep my eyes on it...




I always wait till I have a coupon. I've been able to get most of my scarves for under $150.


----------



## juneping

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I always wait till I have a coupon. I've been able to get most of my scarves for under $150.



wow....then i'll keep my eyes on it for sure. thanks so much!!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

juneping said:


> wow....then i'll keep my eyes on it for sure. thanks so much!!!




If you have another email account I would recommend registering it for a gilt account. The coupon codes they send can only be used by the email recipient and I find that sometimes I get a coupon sent to one and not the other.


----------



## iamsecksi

Can someone comment on how the mcqueen scarves with fringed ends hold up? I feel like they might get ruined easier


----------



## lee_dya

Hi all! Does gilt sell authentic Mcqueen scarf? I saw some seller on poshmark or ebay selling fakes one but have the "alexander mcqueen tag"', now I'm worried to buy online, because I have no experience buying mcqueen scarf.


----------



## jamamcg

lee_dya said:


> Hi all! Does gilt sell authentic Mcqueen scarf? I saw some seller on poshmark or ebay selling fakes one but have the "alexander mcqueen tag"', now I'm worried to buy online, because I have no experience buying mcqueen scarf.




There is a authenticate alexander McQueen scarf thread you can post links in to get authenticated. A lot of the scarves on ebay are fake I would suggest buying from boutique for your first scarf at least or if your adamant to buy online I would suggest doing a lot of home work on the specific scarf you want. Ebay can be quite good for the fashion scarves, but if your wanting a classic one be very careful


----------



## montana_patina

jamamcg said:


> There is a authenticate alexander McQueen scarf thread you can post links in to get authenticated. A lot of the scarves on ebay are fake I would suggest buying from boutique for your first scarf at least or if your adamant to buy online I would suggest doing a lot of home work on the specific scarf you want. Ebay can be quite good for the fashion scarves, but if your wanting a classic one be very careful




+1 The first scarf I bought on eBay - well, the seller insisted it was authentic, even went as far as to say that she bought it at a McQueen boutique in NYC! It was an obvious fake. Now, I only buy these from the department store or Zappo's.


----------



## flythe

Hello!

I purchased what I was told was an authentic McQueen scarf but after purchasing I started having my doubts. There's a lot of signs: the R of Alexander going over the U of McQueen, and the price tag and product code which do not have any results when Google-ed.

Some photos are attached.



















Let me know please as I will have to report it to paypal for a refund if it turns out that i'm right. Thanks a million!


----------



## freepockets

flythe said:


> Hello!
> 
> I purchased what I was told was an authentic McQueen scarf but after purchasing I started having my doubts. There's a lot of signs: the R of Alexander going over the U of McQueen, and the price tag and product code which do not have any results when Google-ed.
> 
> Some photos are attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know please as I will have to report it to paypal for a refund if it turns out that i'm right. Thanks a million!


That looks obviously fake to me.


----------



## whifi

what is everyone's favorite way to tie their skull scarf? I've had the black and white chiffon one in my closet for years and I never wear it because I can't figure out how to make it look good and not overly fussy.


----------



## lee_dya

whifi said:


> what is everyone's favorite way to tie their skull scarf? I've had the black and white chiffon one in my closet for years and I never wear it because I can't figure out how to make it look good and not overly fussy.



U might want to check this youtube video http://youtu.be/TlBt8dRAtEo , her ideas how to wear scarves are great and she used exactly alexander mcqueen black and white skull scarf. HTH!


----------



## jenskar

I bought one of the Damien Hirst/McQueen 100% cashmere scarves and it gets so much static I don't seem to ever wear it. I take it out, put it on, look at it in the mirror, and between "fear of snags" and the static ... I don't wear it at all.

I tried a search on static cling in the forums and did not find anything ... if someone knows a good product to use to spray on the scarf that won't add an odor I would love a suggestion.  Ridiculous that this 1200 scarf sits in a ziplock bag and I have only worn it once


----------



## jamamcg

jenskar said:


> I bought one of the Damien Hirst/McQueen 100% cashmere scarves and it gets so much static I don't seem to ever wear it. I take it out, put it on, look at it in the mirror, and between "fear of snags" and the static ... I don't wear it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a search on static cling in the forums and did not find anything ... if someone knows a good product to use to spray on the scarf that won't add an odor I would love a suggestion.  Ridiculous that this 1200 scarf sits in a ziplock bag and I have only worn it once




I bought mine at the outlet for $400 and still not worn it as it snags so easily. I have heard that hairspray gets rid of static, but I have never tried it.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Bumping this thread. 

I am just wondering is the modal (modal + silk) is much thicker than the chiffon? Is it too hot to wear it in the summer?

TIA!


----------



## gagabag

Happy Luppy said:


> Bumping this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I am just wondering is the modal (modal + silk) is much thicker than the chiffon? Is it too hot to wear it in the summer?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




It's just a bit thicker and warmer than the silk (to me). I like it better because it doesn't slip off easily. I don't wear any scarf on summer.


----------



## Happy Luppy

gagabag said:


> It's just a bit thicker and warmer than the silk (to me). I like it better because it doesn't slip off easily. I don't wear any scarf on summer.



Thank you &#128516;


----------



## merekat703

Are these still popular?


----------



## CleopatraSelene

merekat703 said:


> Are these still popular?



The last time I saw one in the wild was...5? years ago.  So, I'd say no, but it may depend on your area.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Can anyone help me find this?


----------



## bagloverss

I am so into these scarves again!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ Me too ! I'm waiting for two new ones , grey and white


----------



## bagloverss

Something about these scarves. I have been buying a few lately and just adore them with plain black outfits.
Lately I have bought a pink ombré, grey ombré, black w pink skulls.


----------



## Lui_Co

My go-to bag with my animal print MCQ scarf [emoji7]


----------



## floodette

anyone still wear this in 2019?

I have several (white, black, blue and coral) and stil use them all the time


----------



## Rumm

floodette said:


> anyone still wear this in 2019?
> 
> I have several (white, black, blue and coral) and stil use them all the time



Wearing them quite often still, got around 15 AMQ scarves but only 2 have the classical 'skull' motive. I'd say they aren't as popular as they once were and occasionally I see a replica passing by on the streets, but wear these with pride; as both Lee and Sarah Burton have had a phenomenal influence on the fashion industry.


----------



## Sol Ryan

I still wear mine. I think I’ve bought 8-9 of them last year during the sales. I think I only have 3 in the classic style, but I’ve been enjoying the more subtle ones where the skulls are made of flowers and such. Ever since the “McQueen Loves London” scarf came out, I’ve been on a tear. I love the detail in that scarf so much, every time I wear it I find something new on it.

https://www.libertylondon.com/uk/mcqueen-loves-london-scarf-000535564.html


----------



## SakuraSakura

I still love my singular chiffon skull scarf. I've also been considering purchasing a black/white skull scarf in another type of fabric. Do they ever make it in cotton/linen? I find that the chiffon can be too light. On windy days it can be my worst enemy!


----------



## Rumm

SakuraSakura said:


> I still love my singular chiffon skull scarf. I've also been considering purchasing a black/white skull scarf in another type of fabric. Do they ever make it in cotton/linen? I find that the chiffon can be too light. On windy days it can be my worst enemy!


I've got a AMQ 'blanket scarf' in wool/cashmere. It's fully woven, 140 x 200 cm and my heaviest scarf by far. Get one of these and you'll laugh at the wind forever !
E.G. https://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/alexandermcqueen/blanket_cod46426789sq.html

For the classic model however I'm not too sure; I've seen them in 100% silk, a silk/modal combination (85/15 I believe) and in 100% cashmere, all very light variations.


----------



## floodette

SakuraSakura said:


> I still love my singular skull scarf. I've also been considering purchasing a black/white skull scarf in another type of fabric. Do they ever make it in cotton/linen? I find that the chiffon can be too light. On windy days it can be my worst enemy!





Rumm said:


> I've got a AMQ 'blanket scarf' in wool/cashmere. It's fully woven, 140 x 200 cm and my heaviest scarf by far. Get one of these and you'll laugh at the wind forever !
> E.G. https://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/alexandermcqueen/blanket_cod46426789sq.html
> 
> For the classic model however I'm not too sure; I've seen them in 100% silk, a silk/modal combination (85/15 I believe) and in 100% cashmere, all very light variations.



there's also wool modal (i think it's 25% 75%) and silk modal (25% 75%). my fave is actually silk modal 25/75, better than the 15/85


----------



## SakuraSakura

floodette said:


> there's also wool modal (i think it's 25% 75%) and silk modal (25% 75%). my fave is actually silk modal 25/75, better than the 15/85



Are the silk modals seasonal?


----------



## floodette

SakuraSakura said:


> Are the silk modals seasonal?



i dont know, but it pops quite often in reebonz


----------



## jamamcg

SakuraSakura said:


> I still love my singular chiffon skull scarf. I've also been considering purchasing a black/white skull scarf in another type of fabric. Do they ever make it in cotton/linen? I find that the chiffon can be too light. On windy days it can be my worst enemy!



The last time they made a cotton scarf was about 2010/2011 I have one. Navy blue with blood splash potato print skulls it also came in white with blue splash potato print skulls


----------



## SakuraSakura

jamamcg said:


> The last time they made a cotton scarf was about 2010/2011 I have one. Navy blue with blood splash potato print skulls it also came in white with blue splash potato print skulls


When you have a moment please upload a photograph of it!


----------



## jamamcg

SakuraSakura said:


> When you have a moment please upload a photograph of it!






Just realised I actually bought this scarf exactly 9 years ago today


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm currently awaiting my new-to-me "God Save McQueen" chiffon scarf. I paid $120 CAD for it. I'm looking forward to seeing it in person! Very my style.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------

